# Post a Meme, any Meme! (no politics)



## ibglowin

Why not give all the funny meme's out there a place to reside here on WMT. Only hard rule is no political meme's of any nature.


----------



## cmason1957

I suppose this counts, it might have political overtones, maybe.


----------



## balatonwine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bkisel

Here is a link to a bunch of them... https://www.lifewire.com/internet-memes-that-have-won-our-hearts-3573553


----------



## JohnT

Could someone please explain what I's a meme?


----------



## ibglowin

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_meme




JohnT said:


> Could someone please explain what I's a meme?


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> Could someone please explain what I's a meme?


----------



## olusteebus

There is a difference


----------



## JohnT

Gee, That's not too hurtful....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> Gee, That's not too hurtful....



Hurtful? I figured you had some of the thickest skin around.


----------



## JohnT

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Hurtful? I figured you had some of the thickest skin around.



Not when it comes to a personal attack. You are not insulting my state or my taste in wine, or even my choice on football teams. That comment was directed at me personally.


----------



## Trevor7

(Pls excuse the poor quality... It hasn't affected the wine though)


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> Not when it comes to a personal attack. You are not insulting my state or my taste in wine, or even my choice on football teams. That comment was directed at me personally.



First of all I’m not going to bust just anyone’s chops- only people I’m friendly with and comfortable that they understood it comes from a good place. I may tip toe the line from time to time- but I’ll never be mean spirited. Just not in my blood. 
But a “personal attack” this is not. The Do’s Equis man is known as the “most interesting man in the world”. And he is the definition of all around awesomeness. To be compared to him in an exaggerated way is a compliment. Your kinda like the WMT patriarch. As someone who is confident and knows what he likes and doesn’t like, and making no apologies for it-well, it didn’t seem like a stretch. Notice it said “and continues to BE better” not “continues to THINK he is better”. 
Clearly this was misinterpreted as me looking down on you when in reality I look UP to you.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JohnT

Ajmassa5983 said:


> First of all I’m not going to bust just anyone’s chops- only people I’m friendly with and comfortable that they understood it comes from a good place. I may tip toe the line from time to time- but I’ll never be mean spirited. Just not in my blood.
> But a “personal attack” this is not. The Do’s Equis man is known as the “most interesting man in the world”. And he is the definition of all around awesomeness. To be compared to him in an exaggerated way is a compliment. Your kinda like the WMT patriarch. As someone who is confident and knows what he likes and doesn’t like, and making no apologies for it-well, it didn’t seem like a stretch. Notice it said “and continues to BE better” not “continues to THINK he is better”.
> Clearly this was misinterpreted as me looking down on you when in reality I look UP to you.



Clearly, I misinterpreted things. Sorry about that.


----------



## ThunderFred




----------



## JohnT




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Not when it comes to a personal attack. You are not insulting my state or my taste in wine, or even my choice on football teams. That comment was directed at me personally.



FWIW, I interpreted AJ's post in the positive way, i..e., upon my first reading of it, I thought was a compliment!

Now, AJ, about busting MY chops...... we gotta have a little "chat"


----------



## Ajmassa

(Not sure how that welches pic ended up there)


----------



## Ajmassa

Nothing wrong with having your guard up. It could easily be misconstrued in hindsight. It’s like poking fun at that perfect couple for being overly perfect. But I gotta know- how do you truly feel about memes John? Lol. 


sour_grapes said:


> FWIW, I interpreted AJ's post in the positive way, i..e., upon my first reading of it, I thought was a compliment!
> 
> Now, AJ, about busting MY chops...... we gotta have a little "chat"


----------



## JohnT

Gotta say, I'm not too crazy about them... Not too much indeed. 

Lol


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> Gotta say, I'm not too crazy about them... Not too much indeed.
> Lol


 

No more I promise.....
Well, just one more. This last one is for you @ibglowin


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> View attachment 46525
> View attachment 46525
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I'm not too crazy about them... Not too much indeed.
> 
> Lol



@Ajmassa5983 you may have crossed a line there! LOL!


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>





My DW got a little overserved with dinner, so I showed her this one. We had a hard time to stop from laughing!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## olusteebus

PSA


----------



## heatherd

Wine memes are fun!


----------



## heatherd

Just one more.....


----------



## JohnT

OK, so when the flame is smoldering, toss on a little gasoline...


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, I am going to "like" that, if only for the effort!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

@JohnT , I wanted to see where you got some of those, so I did an image search. Unfortunately for you, I found a couple of return shots:












Okay, John, here is an (obsolete) one for you:





And one for Mike:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AkTom

I can vouche that it's the real deal. I took the photo...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## heatherd

Wine glasses


----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## sour_grapes

Last fall, I went out for a walk with my DW. While she wasn't looking, I threw a beer into an aluminum water bottle. After we walked a bit, I took a slug or two from the "water" bottle, then offered some to her. She took a slug, then looked at me funny, and I was laughing my butt off! I realize that, hell, you could drink alcohol ANYWHERE as long as you put it in a take-out coffee cup or a "water" bottle.



heatherd said:


> View attachment 46768
> Wine glasses


----------



## AkTom

I try to bottle a few beers in soda bottles and wine in glass soda bottles. Incognito bottles for drinking anywhere...


----------



## heatherd

sour_grapes said:


> Last fall, I went out for a walk with my DW. While she wasn't looking, I threw a beer into an aluminum water bottle. After we walked a bit, I took a slug or two from the "water" bottle, then offered some to her. She took a slug, then looked at me funny, and I was laughing my butt off! I realize that, hell, you could drink alcohol ANYWHERE as long as you put it in a take-out coffee cup or a "water" bottle.


Similarly, I have a coworker who drinks scotch from a coffee mug at work.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## mainshipfred

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 46811



I know this is not a meme but I saw the tools and remembered this video.


----------



## balatonwine

I guess I simply know too many people injured by, or have missing body parts from, accidents with power tools, not uncommonly because of the stupidity of others with their hands on a power tool, to find the Dewalt commercial funny in the slightest.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

I actually have this hanging in an inconspicuous spot in my office.


----------



## JohnT

OK, this thread is "Sticky" worthy...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JohnT




----------



## JohnT




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## mainshipfred




----------



## Boatboy24

Photo from one of your boat outings, @mainshipfred ?


----------



## NCWC

Which one?


----------



## NCWC




----------



## sour_grapes

Someone didn't get the memo:


----------



## JohnT




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


>




So what's the problem? Looks good to me!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


>



I know you're the OP'er but you seem to be having the most fun of all. Keep em coming.


----------



## JohnT

Forecast for everyone else in the north east.


----------



## ibglowin

Something for Paul......


----------



## sour_grapes

Mike:
















Time is money. Money is power. Power is energy per unit time.

So we may conclude from this, that Energy is (time)^2.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

Our local service.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Since we're on the subject...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus

Just a matter of time. And it will be a very, very sad song.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## meadmaker1

ibglowin said:


> very innovative and resource full.


----------



## meadmaker1

Hmmmm
This used to be easier


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## mainshipfred

Ben Franklin Quote.jpg


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## JohnT

RIP Stephan.


----------



## sour_grapes

Cannibalism!


----------



## sour_grapes

Pro Tip:


----------



## sour_grapes

Don't put Christmas lights on palm trees:


----------



## sour_grapes

Actually, some things are truly DIY....


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

The most accurate pie chart:


----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## sour_grapes

Not sure why, but I just love this:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Not sure why, but I just love this:


Thank you Paul! I'm still laughing so hard I'm crying...well done! I can't wait until I can show it to my wife when she gets home, we'll both be giggling tonight in bed. One of those uncontrollable giggling fits where we just keep one another going. Thank you in advance!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I can't wait until I can show it to my wife when she gets home, we'll both be giggling tonight in bed. One of those uncontrollable giggling fits where we just keep one another going.



I know the feeling! (Uhhh, with a different bed partner, obviously!)


----------



## sour_grapes

Maybe they aren't looking hard enough....


----------



## sour_grapes

Maybe this needs an intro. Remember Beer Nuts?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Is this a warning or an invitation? LOL


----------



## Papa




----------



## sour_grapes

Best security gate ever:


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## sour_grapes

No outrageously talented animals allowed....


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus

sour_grapes said:


> No outrageously talented animals allowed....


I don't like to repost but this hits me as funny as heck. I had to share it on facebook with this "This property owner has had problems with outrageously talented animals and they intend to end it now.: Thanks sour grapes


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## olusteebus

Great life lesson for the kiddos!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

My dentist posted this funny image for Easter.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

What if they eat the Tide pods?


----------



## ibglowin

Darwin's Theory at work!




sour_grapes said:


> What if they eat the Tide pods?


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> View attachment 47920
> View attachment 47921
> View attachment 47922
> View attachment 47923
> View attachment 47924
> View attachment 47925
> View attachment 47926
> View attachment 47920
> View attachment 47921
> View attachment 47922
> View attachment 47923
> View attachment 47924
> View attachment 47925
> View attachment 47926
> View attachment 47927
> View attachment 47928
> View attachment 47929



you got some really good ones in there. My favorite is "what's left over wine"


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> View attachment 47914



I resemble that comment...did you get that one from my dear wife?


----------



## JohnT

It was 28 freaking degrees again this morning! 

Let's get that groundhog!!!!


----------



## JohnT




----------



## JohnT




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

Highlight the below line for the answer:
Charles Darwin, Albert Einstein, Nikola Tesla, Marie Curie, Isaac Newton
Yes, there really is text above this, with a color of white.


----------



## sour_grapes

The Bard was truly ahead of his time:


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## JohnT

Got 4 out of 5.


----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## JohnT




----------



## JohnT




----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## sour_grapes

I don't think you are doing it right!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## JohnT

Too Cute!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Pickpocket level: Expert.


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Pickpocket level: Expert.


That guy has two elbow. Or maybe we have proof of elasticman!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Kraffty

for all you you on the more brutal side of the country....


----------



## Burton Kent

Trevor7 said:


> View attachment 46510
> 
> (Pls excuse the poor quality... It hasn't affected the wine though)



All of the above are totally missing the point.

The glass is refillable.


----------



## JohnT




----------



## JohnT

This one had me going for 20 minutes. Kinda cool!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jgmann67




----------



## JohnT




----------



## JohnT




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmm...... Wonder what's on the menu here?


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## wildhair




----------



## wildhair




----------



## sour_grapes

It's such a shame to see another Hollywood star lost to drugs and alcohol...


----------



## wildhair




----------



## sour_grapes

Good Friday Morning!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## wildhair




----------



## wildhair




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


>




Great Mike. Thanks a lot! now I am going to have that damn song stuck in my head all day.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Looks right to me!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Mid 80s much of this week and in the 90's today.


----------



## Cornelia




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Happy Friday!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## JamesGrape




----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, the irony...


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Don't tell me what to do! I'll do whatever I please!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Well that's really crappy timing!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

I don't think this is political, but it might be.


----------



## ibglowin

I see it as "what could possibly go wrong with the new change in membership"........ 

I was a Scout growing up. Made it to Life Scout which is one notch below Eagle so I had plenty of camping trips over the weekend and summer camps. Considering what I saw happening late at night back in the early 70's this new rule has disaster written all over it as well as a huge possibility of what this Meme suggest actually happening.........


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## wildhair

Ibglowin - She won't get the Birth Control merit badge now.................
I was in the BSA in the '60's & '70's and earned my Eagle Scout award. I remember a few nighttime "excursions" to the nearby Girl Scout camp. Not all Boy Scouts are boy scouts. LOL
"


----------



## cmason1957

Actually I was in a mixed Explorer Post back in the 70's. We did a few mixed camping trips, but girls could only go if there were female leaders going also and the girls tends were set off a bit from the boys. I'm not saying there wasn't attempts at, let's call it meetings, but I think the female leaders made sure nothing happened.


----------



## JohnT

I don't know why everything needs to be so "gender neutral" these days. Why can't we simply let boys be boys?


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I don't know why everything needs to be so "gender neutral" these days. Why can't we simply let boys be boys?



Because of the money, evidently,

The men (that's right, the men) in charge of BSA made a business decision to double their pool of available scouts. This is likely in response to the decline in number of scouts in recent years.


----------



## ibglowin

For Paul........ LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> For Paul........ LOL



Yum!!


----------



## wildhair

All I can say is that adhering to the Boy Scout motto - "Be prepared" - did come in handy a time or 2.


----------



## wildhair




----------



## Boatboy24

wildhair said:


> All I can say is that adhering to the Boy Scout motto - "Be prepared" - did come in handy a time or 2.



As in: 'don't go to co-ed camp without protection'? LOL!


----------



## wildhair

Boatboy24 said:


> As in: 'don't go to co-ed camp without protection'? LOL!



I can neither confirm nor deny that statement.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin

One hand I could! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## wildhair




----------



## sour_grapes

Best-ever review of the Chernobyl Sarcophagus:


----------



## sour_grapes

Sign needs more frequent updating:


----------



## sour_grapes

Never skip leg day!


----------



## wildhair

Might want to back off the steroids, tho.................


----------



## wildhair

Is this anybody here? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## wildhair

We really need a LMAO button for this forum.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think Disney needs to read up on what pirates actually do for a living.


----------



## sour_grapes

Did you know that if you pat a duck on the head, it will make him poop?


----------



## wildhair

sour_grapes said:


> Did you know that if you pat a duck on the head, it will make him poop?



OK........... so now i know not to pat a duck on the head.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## wildhair

I'll see your ladder safety meme and raise you 2. ;-)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## wildhair




----------



## sour_grapes

To whoever put the reflective eyes on this tree by side of the road: You, fine sir, are an evil genius.


----------



## sour_grapes

It just won't stop barking!


----------



## sour_grapes

This house is looking mighty suspicious.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JamesGrape




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Earlier, I displayed this photo:



sour_grapes said:


> To whoever put the reflective eyes on this tree by side of the road: You, fine sir, are an evil genius.




Since that time, I have become aware of this fine painting by Nikolai Astrup:


----------



## ibglowin

Works for me!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


>




Please forward the following to FiButton.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Meanwhile, at my local grocery store....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, at my local grocery store....
> 
> View attachment 49209



Maybe they should put her inside, near the sausage rolls...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe they should put her inside, near the sausage rolls...



They are a little short and thin here....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 49341


LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


>


----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> They are a little short and thin here....
> 
> View attachment 49242


Looks like you have big hands


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Now you can safely share a glass of wine with your daughter!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

It's the Domino Effect!


----------



## Ajmassa

I love this thread.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd

https://makeameme.org/meme/yeah-im-into-nbf4d6


----------



## sour_grapes

Exquisite timing:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Not that I'm really really really bad at updates but....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Possible side effects: treatment may cause baldness:


----------



## sour_grapes

It doesn't seem to be all that effective....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Risin' up, back on the street....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Trippy!


----------



## AkTom




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

The argument against waiting until you retire to travel:


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## skyfire322




----------



## sour_grapes

I have absolutely no idea what that post means!


----------



## sour_grapes

Let's try this one:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

The copyeditor was waiting a long time for this:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

A Twofer:


----------



## tjgaul




----------



## mainshipfred

Glass of wine a day


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Not to be used for navigation.....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Anyone care for a Spunow bar?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Anyone care for a Spunow bar?



How about a Sickers?


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> How about a Sickers?


How about some Nickers?


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> How about some Nickers?



As long as it is not some knickers.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

"Hey, I just saw this freaky dude, long white robes, big beard, cruise through here. There was like a dozen people following him. What was that all about?"


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

I miss The Far Side.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks like something @NorCal might whip up!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Looks like something @NorCal might whip up!




I think the thing I like most about that is that it will dispense a roughly 50/50 ratio of bourbon and Coke.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Looks like it is that time of year:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

When I was in college, we had Gary Larson come and give a talk. He showed some cartoons that did not make it past the censor or editor. The one above reminds me of that a bit. It showed a baby's crib, with a huge python going through it, in one side, out the other. The python, of course, had a large bulge in the middle and so could not slither out of the crib. Gee, I wonder why they didn't print that!?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## sour_grapes

Oh no, its *The Shining* (Kitty edition)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I'd be a little wary about using this water fountain...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## AkTom

Close. Don’t mess with propane.


----------



## Boatboy24

OMG! What happened?


----------



## AkTom

I extended the propane line outside so I could easily exchange tanks. Bleeding the air out and waiting for the familiar smell of propane. It didn’t come. So being the poster child for dipsticks of Merica, I grabbed a lighter to check. Let’s just say, I’m grateful I had my glasses on. My arms and hands got flashed too. 
Remember Kids... propane settles to floor. DONT TRY THIS AT HOME. Only trained idiots can do this.


----------



## sour_grapes

Very glad it wasn't worse, Tom, and glad you are able to laugh about it after the fact!


----------



## ibglowin

Did anyone hear you say "hold my beer"? Glad your ok and you just had what my FIL would say was a SEE or (Significant Emotional Event). You will probably not make that mistake again........


----------



## sour_grapes

Ummm, do they realize they work in _a pharmacy_??


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AkTom

ibglowin said:


> Did anyone hear you say "hold my beer"? Glad your ok and you just had what my FIL would say was a SEE or (Significant Emotional Event). You will probably not make that mistake again........


I truly deserve this. It’s exactly what I was thinking. And I wasn’t even drinking.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Way to go, Brian!!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Don't do this, but, if you can do it, you have some serious talent!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Don't do this, but, if you can do it, you have some serious talent!



If I could do that, there probably isn't anywhere that I wouldn't do it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> If I could do that, there probably isn't anywhere that I wouldn't do it.



Now THAT was funny!


----------



## ibglowin

*Finally! A reserved parking spot for us fat boys that barbecue!*


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## meadmaker1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## tjgaul

That must one heck of an erotic fire. Or possibly an experimental method of extinguishing the flames.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Why is it a problem?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Why is it a problem?



Ha! That's what I get for skimming. I read 'Bear'. And darn if I didn't find one!


----------



## olusteebus

I read "bear" also. Nice head on that bear.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think if you see a _bear_ in there, then you _do _have a problem. Just not the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Boatboy24

...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Cornelia




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I think if you see a _bear_ in there, then you _do _have a problem. Just not the one I was thinking of.



Never did post this, but there's Yogi, right there.


----------



## sour_grapes

In case you were wondering, that is where it is:


----------



## ibglowin

IDK........ Works for me!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> IDK........ Works for me!



That's insane! There's no red wine!!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Johny99

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 50464



18%? Label might be right!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, that stuff is gooood!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

A classic (if somewhat recondite) visual pun:


----------



## sour_grapes

And here the poor bastard has been trying to _give it away_ for years!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I think this is solid advice:


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> I think this is solid advice:



It’s a uterus, not a clown car.


----------



## sour_grapes

Brother! You looking at me!?


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 50566



I'll drink to that!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry I am late ... I got all tied up on the subway.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kitty camouflage


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jgmann67




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Canadian graffiti:


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, look, it is an actual _meme_ from me this time:


----------



## Boatboy24

Crush is coming. Time to get in shape!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

Not a meme, but outside my office is a weird corner of cubicles and there has been a random chair sitting there for some time. Somebody turned the chair around the other day. On Friday, I got bored and found an extra nameplate.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## sour_grapes

Someone didn't think this layout through....


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes

But, hey, who's counting?


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

GUILTY but I wouldn't agree to the lie detector in the first place!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## meadmaker1




----------



## Okie Parrish

sour_grapes said:


> @JohnT , I wanted to see where you got some of those, so I did an image search. Unfortunately for you, I found a couple of return shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, John, here is an (obsolete) one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for Mike:


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Now THAT is a stealth fighter!


o


----------



## AkTom




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## sour_grapes

Poor Bing...


----------



## meadmaker1

@sour_grapes 
Now that is funny!


----------



## sour_grapes

I tried clicking, but it doesn't seem to work!


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

I'm thinking they may need to update the flag of Germany....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I'm thinking they may need to update the flag of Germany....



Oh geez!!


----------



## tjgaul

I'm not sure what the product actually is, but the description "Good Feeling Excellent Function" tells me I need one. Probably not the German version.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Rude awakening in T-5 seconds, 4, 3, 2.....


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## wildhair




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

If only there were a device that one could use to shade one's eyes...


----------



## sour_grapes

wildhair said:


> View attachment 51339
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51340



I am totally stealing that first one!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Difficulty level: "Beginner"


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think so........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AkTom

Don’t cry over spilt wine. Suck it up Buttercup.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



"Kitchen-roll"?


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> "Kitchen-roll"?



I just assumed that was a roll of paper towels?????


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> "Kitchen-roll"?



Damn Brits! https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/paper-towels-or-kitchen-rolls.3256835/


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> I just assumed that was a roll of paper towels?????



Likewise. Assume its British and that "toilet paper" is referred to as "toilet-roll" or something similar.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

I don't think I will re-visit Edinburgh any time soon...


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus

valid message! hows that?


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm not sure that's what they meant.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Works for me!


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1

Halloween is coming


----------



## sour_grapes

After I recovered from my drinking binge, if I wasn't too hungover, I would absolutely THROTTLE the guy that designed this carpet.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## heatherd

You know who you are gentlemen:


----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## olusteebus

He is clearly an engineer.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 51704


----------



## sour_grapes

Sure, that way will work, too.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

That gives "cork-screw" a whole new meaning!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, uhhh, that's not how acronyms work...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, uhhh, that's not how acronyms work...



WTH???


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## meadmaker1

Looks like the salad might be a touch smarter than the author


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## meadmaker1




----------



## Johnd

meadmaker1 said:


> View attachment 51899



Love it!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## coboll2921




----------



## Johnd




----------



## AkTom

Dude, that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## ibglowin

Scary!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Now THIS is scary:


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AkTom




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

THIS!



ibglowin said:


>


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

That one is awesome, Bubba.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Perhaps not the _best_ name for this wine....


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

So you ARE a number?!


----------



## sour_grapes

So which is it? Do you want to be _seen_ or _not seen_???


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Johnd




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 52251



I always pictured you as a male...........


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 52257



That’s a bit more in keeping with my perception of your persona!!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Perhaps not the best design for these lights...


----------



## Bleedaggie

sour_grapes said:


> Perhaps not the best design for these lights...



Jewish Christmas lights. Strange.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

This seems like a bad idea...


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Pretty impressive results for only 15 hours of training!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty

I thought me and my buddies invented this in high school....


----------



## sour_grapes

Not too late to save this tatoo!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

NICE! An advent calendar that I can really appreciate!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

My wife shared this with, luckily I don't take subtle hints very well. Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Thank you, JPo! Finally, someone who appreciates the dire circumstances we husbands have to endure on a daily basis. Sheesh!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting flavor profile for a Chardonnay!


----------



## Boatboy24

I don't like a blend with less than 15% polyester. Even for under ten bucks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Must have been fermented with KV-1116. That is known to be one of the most ester-producing yeasts on the market. 

I do find that the 90% cotton gives it a very dry, yet soft, mouthfeel.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus

Damn, does that really work?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ummm, did you see that, too?


----------



## Sage

Yes actually, sitting in mall with a bunch of others on display!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> Yes actually, sitting in mall with a bunch of others on display!!



Was that recently, or will it happen in a few years?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Unfortunate placement.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Those thrifty Dutch:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



And exactly how much are you getting for $89.95? Is that like a 5 year supply?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Yup, no regerts at all


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## StevenD55




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

This savvy capitalist knows about Veblen goods!


----------



## Kraffty

Reason you still need a proof reader and can't just rely on spellchecking.


----------



## StevenD55

Kraffty said:


> Reason you still need a proof reader and can't just rely on spellchecking.
> View attachment 52493



What was that supposed to read?


----------



## ibglowin

https://www.tmz.com/2018/12/10/julia-roberts-holes-get-better-headline-correction/


----------



## StevenD55

ibglowin said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2018/12/10/julia-roberts-holes-get-better-headline-correction/



Oh. No wonder I didn’t figure it out. I wouldn’t have guessed that. All I could think of was “moles”.


----------



## sour_grapes

Paul McCartney’s new album could do with a catchier title.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes

Ummm, that is not how that works...


----------



## cmason1957

Doesn't the answer depend on how fast the conductor can swing his arms?? and whether or not the first violinist is paying attention?



sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, that is not how that works...


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 52517



Ha! Originally, I hadn't scrolled down enough to see the words at the bottom. And I certainly didn't need to. That meme could've been cut off at the pic.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

Planning a huge lawsuit aren't ya?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jgmann67




----------



## jgmann67




----------



## Kraffty

As a semi retired graphic designer and artist I truly know this feeling....


----------



## sour_grapes

In hindsight, maybe I should have left the new vacuum cleaner I bought as a gift for my wife in the box...


----------



## Kraffty

Where's Julie when we need her?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus

It is not always just that one family member


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I don't think that is how trains work...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm I see a lot of threads that could use this coupon!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



Ah, another person who doesn't know the difference between 'your' and 'you're'.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Ah, another person who doesn't know the difference between 'your' and 'you're'.


Looking on the bright side as the son of an english teacher, at least it didn't say:
"... You're Food.. Your Welcome"


----------



## heatherd




----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> View attachment 52560



Meme of the year!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Log Dog!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

I am all about efficiency!


----------



## ibglowin

So much for discreet..........


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I am all about efficiency!



Me too, though it just makes me feel like sanitation has been ignored.............


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Meme of the year!!


Meme of the entire year or meme of the last few days of the year?


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Meme of the entire year or meme of the last few days of the year?



If I'd said that on 1/1, not so big a deal. On 12/19 - pretty big deal.


----------



## sour_grapes

I guess I'll take my chances...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

The tree was a bit large this year....


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 52583



You were referring to me, weren't you?! Weren't you!?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Fresh Prince of Bethlehem


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bleedaggie

Merry Christmas


----------



## sour_grapes

Perfect for the day after Christmas:


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Those flames look _very_ realistic!


----------



## sour_grapes

May contain urine?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Here's one for @Julie :


----------



## olusteebus

You can't be too careful


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## GaDawg

A cartoon with no punch line.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


>


Excellent. Pity my Dad isn't around as I would have forwarded this to him. Although I suspect he might have said that he also walked to school in bare feet


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Very poorly placed web ad:


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## tjgaul




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

When you need to rethink your marketing strategy.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> When you need to rethink your marketing strategy.......


I'd click the like button but that just feels "odd"
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

A bit late for that....


----------



## olusteebus

could be too late


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


>



Ain't that the truth! That's why I put a 2" piece of foam on the bottom of the buckets, my name is not Luke.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Ain't that the truth!



Although really, I suppose this is merely an inadvertent example of the famous Magdeburg Hemispheres.



> That's why I put a 2" piece of foam on the bottom of the buckets, my name is not Luke.



That is a good idea!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin

Trying out my new smoke house today!


----------



## ibglowin

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Sage

I like dual purpose equipment...


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

"Caution: Many bags and people and tee-shirts may look alike."


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Those funny Icelanders!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Seems like an abuse of authority, no?


----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

The secret to living to 97 evidently!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

Hey all you up north, it is 32 damn degrees here in Alabama this am.


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> Hey all you up north, it is 32 damn degrees here in Alabama this am.



It's 2F for me now, but, not to worry: It is going to go up to a balmy 9F this afternoon! It will be ~0F when we are out looking at the blood moon tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty

Come on, you all know you've done this too, right? ...just me then?


----------



## cmason1957

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4′33″


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## sour_grapes

Somewhere there is an entomologist with a sense of humor!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## sour_grapes

I'm outta here!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


>



Nobody puts Baby in a corner. Unless there's beers and wines there.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



He should have gotten yelled at. She made no mention of putting water in that pot.


----------



## Sage

You should see my 3 page shopping list....... For 6 items.

NOW, it includes "details, price, where it will be found, what package looks like, how big, how many, brand." And that's just for a gallon of milk. You should see the one for cereal.......


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## skyfire322




----------



## sour_grapes

Mind blown!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

This court exchange got a little testy!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Firemen vs. police rivalry!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

My doctor said that as I get older, I should get a bar in the shower for safety:


----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> View attachment 53200



Were they in the back of your dress?


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Were they in the back of your dress?


 

Pic is from distracted shoppers point of view. 

I think I know what distracted you to have
Interpreted the other way though lol


----------



## ibglowin

Wait, what?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


>



This one took me a few seconds!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>




What's scary is my kids used them just a few years ago.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


>



Careful, something like this may just induce punctuation, which is reportedly out of style........


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


>



This deeply offends me!

[depending on the age cutoff]


----------



## Gabert Grape

ibglowin said:


>


Wow! An old fashioned keyboard.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Maybe it hit an iceberg...


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## heatherd




----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> View attachment 53230
> View attachment 53232
> View attachment 53233



BTW Heather, looking at your "Here's what I made" it appears you haven't made anything since 2016, what's up with that? LOL!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## cmason1957

I suppose I have to comment on this. Which requires no comment.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>




Wait, which one is $4.98? Or is it a package deal? LOL!


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> BTW Heather, looking at your "Here's what I made" it appears you haven't made anything since 2016, what's up with that? LOL!


I know, need to update!


----------



## olusteebus

Good lord!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


>


So much for "always be prepared"


----------



## sour_grapes

A wonderful thing is about to happen!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> A wonderful thing is about to happen!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Man, what a rip-off. I bought 6 packages of these, and only 3 of them worked! 



ibglowin said:


>


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Nothing says I Love You more than this!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



To me, that mean "Boron"!

I always joked that my wife should buy a Toyota Matrix, and I would get a Honda Element, so together we would have a "Matrix Element." (Runners up include the Kia Spectra, the VW Quantum, and the Chrysler Laser. Mitsubishi Eclipse did not make our list.)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Well played... well played.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>




AMEN!!!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## sour_grapes

So close!


----------



## Boatboy24

Gabert Grape said:


> View attachment 53375



Just following the plans, boss.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Calling IT support:


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



What the hell am I looking at!!??


----------



## ibglowin

Their feet......



Boatboy24 said:


> What the hell am I looking at!!??


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Their feet......


 
Okay, I guess now that you tell me, I can see it. Phew.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, I guess now that you tell me, I can see it. Phew.



Phew! Glad I wasn't the only one. Maybe the issue was I hadn't had any wine last night.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

We have a situation here!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gabert Grape

INSPIRED BY A MEME ABOVE...


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## beano

Wow! Been there!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gabert Grape

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 53521


I remember these types of ads...I feel old now.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Johnd




----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> View attachment 53565



All my research seem to indicate this is not true.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Wait! What should I do now?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Then what is the point?


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Parenting hustle!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

You think?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> You think?



Captain Obvious was here.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, umm, "problem" then?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## KevinL




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Not a meme, but enjoyable nonetheless. Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AkTom




----------



## heatherd




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin

When you lied on your resume about having previous sheepdog experience......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

What a mug shot!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> What a mug shot!



That's hysterical!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> That's hysterical!



It is, in theory, but unfortunately, not true.................


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## skyfire322




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin

CAN ADMINS OF THIS PAGE DO A BETTER JOB OF MONITORING WHO IS ALLOWED IN HERE PLEASE?! WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER, AN ELDERLY WOMAN. SHE'S BEEN PRIVATELY MESSAGING PEOPLE, SENDING THEM NAKED PICTURES OF HERSELF IN NASTY POSES ALONG WITH CLOSE UPS OF HER UNMENTIONABLES. SHE IS OFFERING AN IPHONE XR IN EXCHANGE FOR SEXUAL FAVORS. I AM ESPECIALLY BOTHERED BECAUSE IT TURNED OUT TO BE AN IPHONE 7 AND OBVIOUSLY SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH IT. IT'S SUPER SLOW AND THE CAPS LOCK WON'T TURN OFF.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

A mother CAT taking care of a baby CAT:


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


>



Thanks, I was too embarrassed to ask it myself. Oops this was supposed to be a PM!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Hoo, boy! Welcome to Kansas CIty!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Hoo, boy! Welcome to Kansas CIty!



I wonder just what kind of welcome that is.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

I don't know if he missed the point or if I did....


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin

Wonder if the pool water had a ton of chlorine/chemicals in it and he as trying to flush his eyes?



sour_grapes said:


> I don't know if he missed the point or if I did....


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if the pool water had a ton of chlorine/chemicals in it and he as trying to flush his eyes?



He’s hot and using the water to cool down.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



I always thought Figaro was the poor boy.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

LOL I used to swim in Triathlons (for almost 20 years) up to 1 mile open water and I never once reached for a bottle of water to cool off with when I got out of the lake, river or pool. I may not have gone as fast as Michael Phelps but I guarantee you I worked just as hard.



Johnd said:


> He’s hot and using the water to cool down.


----------



## sour_grapes

Karma's a bitch!


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



Rather timely, with Easter just around the corner.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

I learned how to say "Hi" in Mandarin:


----------



## sour_grapes

Tell Schroedinger I'm alive, dammit!


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Tell Schroedinger I'm alive, dammit!


You bringing home work from the office again?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Yo, Adrian!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Why choose? Take 'em all!



Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 54183


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

To be fair, it _is_ a duct!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## mainshipfred




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Wonder what the "R" Value of Bud Lite is?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Wonder what the "R" Value of Bud Lite is?




From what I can tell, if properly spread out, it might be R-3 or R-4. So a layer about 10 thick will be required, maybe 20. Better get to drinking more to cover everything.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 54257



Finally real proof.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Just exactly how fast was that dog going???


----------



## Kraffty

If only they could market a skinless version...


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

Disney logic....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

In an alternate universe:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Once you see it, you _see_ it.


----------



## Kraffty

I had to forward to my brother... thanks!


ibglowin said:


>


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

You know when you have to do a group project, and you wind up doing all of the work for everyone? I bet Chiellini feels like that!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 54431
> Once you see it, you _see_ it.



Where do I get one?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Where do I get one?



Some things must be earned, not bought!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul

Or at least make sure the MUTE button is lit!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul

ibglowin said:


>



The really scary thing is that nearly 30% of the audience made an alternate choice.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



Ah, retirement...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## skyfire322




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin

BBQ is life!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Johnd




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Johnd




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


>




Will anyone notice??? (Apologies to anyone from Kansas)


----------



## ibglowin

My FIL and MIL live in KC, MO or just North. We have driven from NM to their place twice I think in 20 or so years. Not sure I could do it again. Those silo towns every 10 miles (complete with single stoplight) are enough to drive a person bonkers. They do grow a boatload of grain as well as fatten up a whole lot of beef as well.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin

When you just can get enough bacon!


----------



## tjgaul




----------



## tjgaul

Apparently vegans can't spell argument . . . . just sayin'


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

I think this is for you @Kraffty LOL


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I am so stealing this one!



ibglowin said:


> I think this is for you @Kraffty LOL


----------



## Trevisan

ibglowin said:


> When you just can get enough bacon!


This renders a whole new meaning to "Pig in a Blanket".


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

"Where are you located?"


----------



## KevinL

I visited Butte County Idaho once (Arco). While I was there, (no joke) I saw their high school. The mascot was the Pirates. They were literally the Butte Pirates.


----------



## Johnd

KevinL said:


> I visited Butte County Idaho once (Arco). While I was there, (no joke) I saw their high school. The mascot was the Pirates. They were literally the Butte Pirates.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Fencepost




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie

Fencepost said:


>


Must have been out of bailing wire.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


>




I Always wondered where I learned that trick from....


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 54849
> 
> I Always wondered where I learned that trick from....



Almost - you: arms too short...


----------



## Kraffty

23 and me says I have some T-rex in my DNA....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> 23 and me says I have some T-rex in my DNA....



Explains those short arms in post # 1397! (Apologies if that was the joke you were already going for!)


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



Ha! We're having a new fridge delivered next week. But at $29, I went for the delivery fee. My wife and I couldn't come to agreement on who would have driven and who would've been sitting on the trunk with the dolly.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



Oh, that is dark!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 54959



I get 8 (including the two obvious ones at the bottom).


----------



## ibglowin

10



rustbucket said:


> View attachment 54959


----------



## Sage

10


----------



## Trevor7

10
...With no double rainbows


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I get 8 (including the two obvious ones at the bottom).



Oh, jeez, of course there are 10. Not sure what the hell my problem was earlier. Not enough wine, I suspect.


----------



## cmason1957

Trevor7 said:


> 10
> ...With no double rainbows


Thank goodness no more double rainbows, ever.

Oh and 10.


----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Boatboy24

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 54959



10


----------



## vizsla_red

11


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## memnosine

Eleven for me.


----------



## Gabert Grape

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 54959


I see 10


----------



## Sage

11th one is your reflection in the screen.......

I had to quit counting, didn't want to take my shoes off.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

With apologies to a certain WMT member!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

What's a vaction?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> What's a vaction?



It's like a holidy. You know, a short brek from working to get some rest or recretion.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

here's an offer you can refuse


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

I've got to get some of these


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## winemanden

Here's another offer you can refuse


----------



## Sage

Must be after you've had several


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul




----------



## mainshipfred

tjgaul said:


> View attachment 55343



That one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## beano

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 55363



Ooouch!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmmmm......... This might be a Chinese knock off.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



Hey! New Holland brewing! I was just there!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


>



Redneck or not I think it's a pretty clever idea.


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB and I went to Disneyland this last week. Had a blast. I just wanna share this amazing photo we got of Bob Iger, Kathleen Kennedy, Steven Spielberg, and J.J. Abrams inside of StarWars Land. Haters will say its photoshopped.


----------



## ibglowin

Learning to make tires it's easier than I thought!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul

ibglowin said:


> Mrs IB and I went to Disneyland this last week. Had a blast. I just wanna share this amazing photo we got of Bob Iger, Kathleen Kennedy, Steven Spielberg, and J.J. Abrams inside of StarWars Land. Haters will say its photoshopped.


 Love the fight going on in the background. What a wonderful Disney experience.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Totally Un-Biased I'm sure......


----------



## ibglowin

LOL The CO Governor stepped in a mess o shit a few days ago.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/jare...isham-chile-pepper_n_5d26678fe4b0583e482b93e8

He even misspelled Chile as Chili which goes to show how truly clueless he is.








Kraffty said:


> Totally Un-Biased I'm sure......


----------



## Trevor7

For @Kraffty:


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> He even misspelled Chile as Chili which goes to show how truly clueless he is.



Mike, I know you want to use your regionally accepted spelling of "chile" as a shibboleth, but you should know that the English-speaking world accepts a range of spellings. "Chili" and "chilli" are probably the most common in the language that I am writing in. Other languages may differ.

Here is an excerpt from the OED. (There is no comparable entry for "chile" in the OED.):

*chilli | chilly, n.*
*Pronunciation:*
Brit. /ˈtʃɪli/
U.S. /ˈtʃɪli/
*Forms:* 16 *chille*, 16–18 *chile*, 17 *chilly*, 18 *chili*, 16– *chilli*, plural *chillies*.
*Frequency (in current use):
Etymology: *In Spanish chile, chili, < chilli, the name of the plant in a Central American Indian language in the 16th cent.
Simeon Dict. Langue Nahuatl, has ‘Chilli, piment dont on compte douze espèces principales; il sert à composer avec le maïs une boisson très-recherchée chilli atolli, chillatolli’. So ‘chilatl eau de chilli’, etc. As early as 1631, Bontius erroneously stated that the name was from Chile in S. America ‘quasi dicas piper a Chile’.
(Show Less)
chilli | chilly, n.


1.

a. The dried pod of species of Capsicum or Red Pepper, esp. C. annuum fastigiatum and frutescens. The pods, which are acrid, pungent, and of a deep red colour when ripe, are largely used as a condiment, and when reduced to powder form the basis of Cayenne pepper.

1662 H. Stubbe Indian Nectar ii. 10 Some Pepper called Chille..was put in.
1678 J. Worlidge Vinetum Britannicum (ed. 2) 179 Two Cods, or Pods, of Chile.
1678 J. Worlidge Vinetum Britannicum (ed. 2) 178 The long red Pepper called Chile.
1685 J. Chamberlayne tr. A. Colmenero de Ladesma Treat. Chocolate in P. S. Dufour Manner of making Coffee, Tea, & Chocolate 89 Some hold there are but two sorts of Chiles or Chilli, the one the Eastern which is Ginger, and the other Western, which is the Pepper of Mexico.
1847 Thackeray Vanity Fair (1848) iii. 20 ‘Try a chili with it, Miss Sharp,’ said Joseph, really interested. ‘A chili,’ said Rebecca, gasping. ‘Oh yes!’ She thought a chili was something cool, as its name imported.
1870 J. Yeats Nat. Hist. Commerce 149 In tropical countries chillies are used in great quantities.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »
Categories »

b. The shrub which bears chillies.

1843 W. H. Prescott Hist. Conquest Mexico II. iii. vi. 11 Fields of towering maize, the juicy aloe, the chilli or Aztec pepper.
(Hide quotations)


2. (In form chili.) An oppressive hot southerly wind which blows in Tunisia.

1927 W. G. Kendrew Climates of Continents (ed. 2) v. 28 Strong southerly winds are specially hot and unpleasant, and they are distinguished everywhere by local names such as sirocco, chili, khamsin.
(Hide quotations)

Compounds

chili pepper n. (a) = pepper tree n. 1(a); (b) erron. = chilli n.


Thesaurus »
Categories »

chilli con carne n. (also chile con carne, chili con carne) orig. U.S. a stew of Mexican origin containing minced beef flavoured with chillies (in quot. 1907 contextually shortened to chile con as a nonce-use.).

1857 S. Compton Smith (title) Chile con carne, or the camp and the field.
1895 Outing 26 28/2 I went to a little Mexican restaurant..and, sitting there eating my frijoles and chile con carne [etc.].
1907 S. E. White Arizona Nights (U.K. ed.) i. xvi. 219 On top of a few incidental pounds of chile con, baked beans, soda biscuits, ‘air tights’, and other delicacies.
1927 Weekly Dispatch 4 Apr. 4/6 Excellent Mexican meal of tamalis, chili-concarne etc.
1960 Harper's Bazaar Oct. 98/2 Chili con carne, Mexican beef with hot chili sauce served with red beans and rice.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »
Categories »

chilli sauce n. (usually chili sauce) chiefly U.S. a sauce made with tomatoes, peppers, and spices.

1846 A. M. Gilliam Trav. Mexico xi. 176 I could eat no more,..leaving my friend in full possession and enjoyment of his chili sauce.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

chilli-vinegar n. vinegar flavoured with chillies.

1818 Byron Beppo viii Soy, Chili-vinegar, and Harvey.
(Hide quotations)

Draft additions 1993

Thesaurus »
Categories »

chiles rellenos n. [Mexican Spanish: relleno = filled, stuffed] orig. U.S. (plural) Mexican stuffed green peppers, esp. fried in batter; also in singular; cf. relleno n.

1929 P. Kleemann Ramona's Spanish-Mexican Cookery 96 Stuffed Peppers a la Mexicana (Chiles Rellenos) No. 1. 6 large long chile peppers. 1 lb. diced white cream cheese.
1979 Tucson (Arizona) Mag. June 67/1 Papagayo Restaurant... Chef's specialty is the chile relleno, but every item tested was superior.
1984 L. Deighton Mexico Set v. 68 He stopped at a stall to watch a man making chiles rellenos, putting meat fillings into large peppers.
(Hide quotations)

Draft additions 1997

Thesaurus »

chilli powder n. (usually chili powder) a spice made from dried powdered red chillies.

1898 Thomas' Amer. Grocery Trades' Ref. Bk. 1899 218 San Antonio... Gebhart Chili Powder Co[mpany].
1981 B. Cleary Ramona Quimby v. 98 The girls studied the spice shelf, unscrewed jar lids and sniffed. Nutmeg? No. Cloves? Terrible. Cinnamon. Uh-uh. Chili powder? Well...
(Hide quotations)

Draft additions June 2007

Categories »

orig. U.S. = chilli con carne n. at Compounds.

1886 San Antonio (Texas) Daily Express 30 July 5/1 [He] got into a row with the keeper of a chili stand and was arrested.
1927 C. Beals Brimstone & Chili 112 We spent out twenty centavos for several tacos, with chili, and coffee.
1968 N. Benchley Welcome to Xanadu viii. 180 He..ordered a bowl of chili and enchiladas.
1987 R. Sarah in R. Sullivan More Stories by Canad. Women 140 There's a vegetarian chili, it uses bulgur instead of meat.
2005 Times (Nexis) 30 July (Knowledge section) 39 Spicy Mexican three-bean chilli.
(Hide quotations)

Draft additions June 2007

Categories »

chilli dog n. North American a hot dog topped with a serving of chilli con carne.

1948 Arizona Daily Sun 9 June 3 (advt.) Cecil's Snack Shack. Thick milk shakes and malts. Hot dogs, chili dogs.
2002 A. Proulx That Old Ace in Hole (2003) iii. 23 He stopped for gas.., got a dripping chile dog to eat.
(Hide quotations)

Draft additions March 2016

Categories »

chilli crab n. Singapore English a dish originating in Singapore but also popular in Malaysia, consisting of crab cooked in a sweet and spicy gravy containing red chillies and tomato.

1963 Straits Times (Singapore) 4 Oct. 17/6 Oriental Bar & Restaurant... Lunch/Dinner. Specialise in Chilli Crab.
1977 Northwest Arkansas Times 6 Mar. 1 d/3 Eating is the most important social contact for Malaysians so the food is fantastic. Chili crabs, sambal..popish..sweet and sour shrimp satay.
1994 R. Gunesekera Reef (1998) 177 And then a sort of floating restaurant at one end. You could have produced your finest chilli crab there, you know, and the best stuffed sea-cucumbers.
2007 N.Y. Times (National ed.) 9 Dec. v. 7/1 Singapore itself has become a major foodie attraction... It's not just spotless street stalls serving fish head curries and chili crab.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Mike, I know you want to use your regionally accepted spelling of "chile" as a shibboleth, but you should know that the English-speaking world accepts a range of spellings.


----------



## ibglowin

Even the Gov of CO edited his tweet afterwards correcting his mispellings.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Poor taste? Sure, oh well, it's hot!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


>


If you’ve raised kids, held a job, and spent the bulk of your life doing them both, you’re a pro with crap.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

Wish I’d thought of this


----------



## Boatboy24

Ron0126 said:


> Wish I’d thought of this



That's hysterical!


----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## skyfire322




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Fencepost




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Back up unit for @NorCal


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Having two Golden's it definitely is the latter!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1

I hope this don't offend anybody


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



I don't get it. Is there some issue?


----------



## Boatboy24

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 55706
> I hope this don't offend anybody



I resemble that remark!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't get it. Is there some issue?



I'm befuddled as well, looks like a perfectly good storage and distribution container.............


----------



## ibglowin

The spaghetti won't pour out through the slots in the top.

Geez........

LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> The spaghetti won't pour out through the slots in the top.
> 
> Geez........
> 
> LOL



That's why the lid is removable. Duh!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 55706
> I hope this don't offend anybody


If it does, they won't hold that grudge for long....


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I sent this to my wife, she said "we'll keep buying bread...."


----------



## KevinL




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty

https://www.theonion.com/francis-ford-coppola-spends-afternoon-hawking-samples-o-1837069227 

Not really a meme but a screen grab, link to the satire above


----------



## ibglowin

Poor Francis got fired! LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## heatherd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7

Ahhh… The sweet feeling of Back-To-School days is upon us


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Does this count as a salad?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Does this count as a salad?


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## ibglowin

Good, cause salad is good for you they say.....



Johnd said:


> Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## ibglowin

Not a salad but looks to be tasty none the less.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Does this count as a salad?



Sure it does, Mike. That is just Salad with extra bacon bits.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



I refuse to like this post.


----------



## ibglowin

Ahh come on! Its been a rough one today. Had to go to the post office....

Twice!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Ahh come on! Its been a rough one today. Had to go to the post office....
> 
> Twice!



Sounds like you're losing your edge in retirement.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Sounds like you're losing your edge in retirement.


----------



## ibglowin

Plus I am now the Commissioner of our Fantasy Football League so lots of stress from that job......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Plus I am now the Commissioner of our Fantasy Football League so lots of stress from that job......



Ah, it's your 'busy season'. Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## ibglowin

Don't forget Vineyard Manager, Head Winemaker, Dog Walker, Head Chef, 401K and IRA fund manager.......


----------



## tjgaul

ibglowin said:


> Don't forget Vineyard Manager, Head Winemaker, Dog Walker, Head Chef, 401K and IRA fund manager.......


 You've got a lot on your plate . . . better take a vacation.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Not sure you need the CE degree for this but I like how he rolls.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



What was the picture taken with? 

And why is she waterboarding a teddy bear?


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

maybe for the "still working class" folks..


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## RadRob




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

The elusive albino UPS truck......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



I did as soon as you mentioned it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I did as soon as you mentioned it.



Took me a few moments, to be honest.


----------



## winemanden

Nice combo! Matching Bra pants and bike.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


>


Pretty sure that's only volume 1 of 92348509238752498


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I think you had a typo when you typed "decal." I think you meant to use an "f" instead of a "d".



ibglowin said:


>


----------



## ibglowin

Physicist humor! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Physicist humor! LOL



More like scatalogical 5th-grade humor!


----------



## ibglowin

I certainly hope that was not a required class in GRA school!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I certainly hope that was not a required class in GRA school!



It wasn't _required_, but it certainly helped!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## KevinL




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


>



What's another word for thesaurus?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> What's another word for thesaurus?



Synonym-tome.

Or did you mean, like, onomasticon?


----------



## mhopkins

I just bought a thesaurus and when I got it home, all the pages were blank. I have no words to describe how angry I am.


----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## sour_grapes

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 56350



OMG? What happened to North Dakota!?!


----------



## Bubba1

sour_grapes said:


> OMG? What happened to North Dakota!?!


I guess it became part of canada ...


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## sour_grapes

Even if you are a biblical literalist, didn't God create _wolves_, not dogs?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

sour_grapes said:


> Even if you are a biblical literalist, didn't God create _wolves_, not dogs?



No. As I understand it, God created the wolves and the Maltipoo. I could be wrong on this.


----------



## KevinL




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ajmassa

Had to cut down a tree in the backyard last weekend. Piece by piece. Tied off so would swing away from the house and can be lowered by the ground man- me. (I forget the name for this technique). Was a lot of work for 2 people Chainsaws going ALL day long. 
Yesterday was the cleanup. And my boots are now covered in dogs**t.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Kraffty

This was on our news this morning, I had to pause and take a picture of it.


----------



## pete1325

What’s your point?


----------



## Rocky

"Fatally Killing"? Is there a Non-fatal killing? I think the poster was pointing our the redundancy of the text.


----------



## Johnd

Rocky said:


> "Fatally Killing"? Is there a Non-fatal killing? I think the poster was pointing our the redundancy of the text.



That's the way I took it too. Might have been better phrased as "Fatally Shooting" ..................


----------



## pete1325

Oh,


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

That is mean!


----------



## ibglowin

There is a warning on the sign though!



sour_grapes said:


> That is mean!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin

Day 45. I have gained their trust........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## olusteebus

I hope the language does not offend anyone. This is just too funny to me.


----------



## tjgaul




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin

Doing my part obviously!


----------



## Boatboy24

What the heck, Idaho!!??


----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> Doing my part obviously!


 Is that glasses per day? Bottles per week? Cases per month?


----------



## sour_grapes

*Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.*



ibglowin said:


> Way to go NM! (per capita) LOL





Boatboy24 said:


> What's up with Idaho?


----------



## olusteebus

Ron0126 said:


> Is that glasses per day? Bottles per week? Cases per month?



I do not see any information on the criteria. I don't believe it is based on reliable data. 

vinepair.com/articles/states-drink-most-wine-2019-maps/


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> *Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.*



Yup, one of those new ones............


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> I do not see any information on the criteria. I don't believe it is based on reliable data.
> 
> vinepair.com/articles/states-drink-most-wine-2019-maps/



'Bus, these are from the previous thread about this that I referenced above:




sour_grapes said:


> Could be, but the wine thing is still weird. I looked at the data source. Idaho is in the 1st decile in wine consumption, and the 9th decile in beer consumption. Supposedly they drink 1.3 times as much ethanol from wine as from beer. Nobody else is like that! The next-closest states drink like 0.7 times as much ethanol from wine as from beer. All of the states that are >0.5 times as much are all in the Northeast, plus California.





sour_grapes said:


> I worked from the data here (which I think is consistent): https://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/surveillance110/pcyr1970-2016.txt


----------



## ibglowin

Ron0126 said:


> Is that glasses per day? Bottles per week? Cases per month?




I think that is in "buttloads" of wine........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> *Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.*



I'm not sure what went around, but, OK...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm not sure what went around, but, OK...



In January, 2019, Mike posted the identical infographic with the notation "Way to go NM!" In the next message, you responded "What's up with Idaho?"

In November 2019, Mike posted the same infographic with the notation "Doing my part, obviously." In the next message, you responded "What the heck, Idaho!!??"

Paraphrasing: "The more things change, the more they stay the same".


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> In January, 2019, Mike posted the identical infographic with the notation "Way to go NM!" In the next message, you responded "What's up with Idaho?"
> 
> In November 2019, Mike posted the same infographic with the notation "Doing my part, obviously." In the next message, you responded "What the heck, Idaho!!??"
> 
> Paraphrasing: "The more things change, the more they stay the same".



Ha! I knew I'd seen that graphic before.


----------



## ibglowin

Apologies if I have posted this before. I have been retired for a year now and obviously my brain has turned to mush.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Apologies if I have posted this before. I have been retired for a year now and obviously my brain has turned to mush.


Ahhhhhh, indirect lighting.......


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## tjgaul

Having worked at a commercial turkey farm for 10+ years I can truly appreciate the simplicity of Thanksgiving in a can. Probably not quite the same culinary delight, but certainly much simpler.


----------



## Rocky

Thanks for the memory, Bubba. That little P38 can opener was one of the best little tools ever invented. I kept one on my dog tags with the chain through the small hole. I liked the turkey, the chicken and the ham. The "beef" was inedible and still had the marks where the jockey applied the whip.


----------



## Bubba1

Rocky said:


> Thanks for the memory, Bubba. That little P38 can opener was one of the best little tools ever invented. I kept one on my dog tags with the chain through the small hole. I liked the turkey, the chicken and the ham. The "beef" was inedible and still had the marks where the jockey applied the whip.


I still have my john wayne can opener on my key chain your right the beef was horrible and the spaghetti and meat balls wasn't any better....!


----------



## Rocky

"Drinking is a Man's job."


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> "Drinking is a Man's job."




That last one is priceless!


----------



## Rocky

I posted this a while ago but I still get a laugh out of watching it. I hope you enjoy.

https://www.toilette-humor.com/funn...mpaign=5/26/13+Cartoon+Alert&utm_medium=email


----------



## Rocky

Bubba1 said:


> I still have my john wayne can opener on my key chain your right the beef was horrible and the spaghetti and meat balls wasn't any better....!


 
Forgot about the spaghetti and meatballs. The spaghetti was like the noodles in chicken noodle soup and the meat balls were like eating sawdust balls. I was in the Army 1964-1967 and was in my early 20's. In Basic Training I had the unique experience of eating bread that was baked before I was born. It was C-ration bread baked in 1941 and packed in long cans. Although it was edible, the taste of chemicals was overwhelming. But, like the Mess Sergeant used to say, "I'm just supposed to keep you alive, not get you fat!"


----------



## Rocky

*If I were a plastic surgeon, I would put a squeaky toy in every breast implant that I performed.*​


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## KevinL

Rocky said:


> Forgot about the spaghetti and meatballs. The spaghetti was like the noodles in chicken noodle soup and the meat balls were like eating sawdust balls. I was in the Army 1964-1967 and was in my early 20's. In Basic Training I had the unique experience of eating bread that was baked before I was born. It was C-ration bread baked in 1941 and packed in long cans. Although it was edible, the taste of chemicals was overwhelming. But, like the Mess Sergeant used to say, "I'm just supposed to keep you alive, not get you fat!"



I was in from 2003-2006. Things changed quite a bit. MREs were... Well, The first one tastes fine. But by the time you're on your 12th even the slop beef tips from the mess hall T-rat don't seem so bad anymore.


----------



## mikewatkins727

I was in Air Force 63 - 87. Still have some of the P-38s lying around "just in case".


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


>



Your brain must be working better than mine. I don’t know what I’m looking at.


----------



## ibglowin

Turn the image upside down.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Turn the image upside down.



Or sideways. I saw it a while ago. Came back and couldn't see it again.


----------



## ceeaton

I wish I could be imaginative enough to take a picture like that.

Thanks Jim, I was trying to figure out a way to hang upside down off my basement rafters...Dangerous at my age!


----------



## sour_grapes

Took me quite a while, too, like ~30 seconds (which is a LONG time to process a simple picture).


----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> Turn the image upside down.


That did the trick. Of course my phone would cooperate...


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, my ten year old just tool a look. Puzzled at first, but it took him about 4 seconds to figure it out. Ah, youth...


----------



## mainshipfred

Oh the things we do to amuse ourselves! LOL! I turned it sideways but when I look at it the way it's sent I still have trouble.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


>


No argument there


----------



## ibglowin

Black Friday at the Kathmandu Walmart!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Black Friday at the Kathmandu Walmart!



I wouldn't walk across that bridge, and I damn sure wouldn't get on with that human load in place, regardless of what was on the other side.............


----------



## olusteebus

I'm sorry, it's what kind of fact?


ibglowin said:


>


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



At least it won't be a slip hazard!


----------



## Sage




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## KevinL




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## iridium

Maybe this has been asked before but anyone know why my phone and browser won’t load ibglowin’s memes?


----------



## iridium

iridium said:


> Maybe this has been asked before but anyone know why my phone and browser won’t load ibglowin’s memes?



iPhone 11 and chrome


----------



## cmason1957

It has to do with how he links them in,i believe. They are links to pictures and the apps don't follow those links to display.


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Rocky

Technical Advisor, Sam Peckinpah!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin

They are cut and paste from FB. They don't seem to work in the WMT app but they will load on a mobile browser.



iridium said:


> Maybe this has been asked before but anyone know why my phone and browser won’t load ibglowin’s memes?


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## skyfire322




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Steve Wargo




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jgmann67

Sean Connery finds this amusing...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Winter Salt Bae .......


----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Winter Salt Bae .......



Ha! That's awesome!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>




"Handled"? LOL!


----------



## FunkedOut

Agree. Maybe a knob would’ve been better?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## AkTom




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin

Wonder if Mrs IB is trying to tell me something........ LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if Mrs IB is trying to tell me something........ LOL


My wife doesn't have these phrases written on anything she wears ... they're just understood.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

@ibglowin, you lost me on this one! Please 'splain.


----------



## olusteebus

I got it. I can't believe it because I am so culturally ignorant. 

ICE ICE BABY!

Damnit IB, here I am at 430 am having to figure this stuff out!!!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin

A reference to an old one hit wonder from years ago.







Rocky said:


> @ibglowin, you lost me on this one! Please 'splain.


----------



## Rocky

No wonder I could not get it...


----------



## cmason1957

Rocky said:


> No wonder I could not get it...



You must not have had children back in the late 80's early 90's whenever he was "hot"


----------



## ibglowin

Yea that was 1989 when Rap was in its infancy still and the lyrics were mostly PG13. Now days I am in shock most of the time at what is out there and popular with a lot of the youth. Not sure where we go from here.


----------



## beano

Downhill from here. I can't sit on my porch without hearing filth just from the cars passing.


ibglowin said:


> Yea that was 1989 when Rap was in its infancy still and the lyrics were mostly PG13. Now days I am in shock most of the time at what is out there and popular with a lot of the youth. Not sure where we go from here.


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Rocky

cmason1957 said:


> You must not have had children back in the late 80's early 90's whenever he was "hot"



I do, however, really enjoy his remodeling show. He is a real craftsman and the work he does is magnificent. He does have a lot more tattoos than are shown in the video above. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Rocky

A recent study has revealed that women who carry a little extra weight live significantly longer than men who mention it.​


----------



## ibglowin

That song/video was shot 30 years ago so plenty of time for more ink to be added. I watched his show on HGTV a few years back. He was flipping foreclosed McMansions in Palm Beach, FL after the 2009 housing meltdown. Funny he probably has more fame now from a reality TV show than for his rap career.



Rocky said:


> I do, however, really enjoy his remodeling show. He is a real craftsman and the work he does is magnificent. He does have a lot more tattoos than are shown in the video above. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Venatorscribe

olusteebus said:


>


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

"The best-laid schemes o' mice an' men gang aft agley, an' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, for promis'd joy!"_ Robert Burns_


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



Ain't it the truth!

OTOH, if I could go back and do it all again... I wouldn't! Too much drama!


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


>



Well, Maybe old but not FAT!


----------



## ibglowin

The roads in LA today are a mess!


----------



## ibglowin

This goes for wine as well!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This goes for wine as well!




I can't join you on the 29th this year, but I am in for the 30th and 31st.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## tjgaul

ibglowin said:


>



Bob Ross / Will Ferrell and more cowbell . . . how can you got wrong - totally made my day!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


>



I'm not sure I would be announcing that to the world. Although it may not be illegal there.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## tjgaul

The firing of Dave reminded me of one of my favorites that runs in the same vein . .


----------



## Ajmassa

tjgaul said:


> The firing of Dave reminded me of one of my favorites that runs in the same vein . .
> 
> View attachment 58504



God bless the legendary Far Side. Here’s a few of my favs


----------



## Boatboy24

One of my faves:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


>




Well, they are basically correct, but I usually have scrambled eggs with cheese and two slices less bacon (I don't want to overdo the bacon) oh and that coffee cup just isn't anywhere near big enough.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


>



This points up just how misunderstood we are as a nation. I can vouch for this because I have three eggs, grits and rye toast!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> View attachment 58622



Jim, that looks like a real "cream puff." I think you could just buff that out.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Keep fit the Yorkshire way


----------



## winemanden

Don't take this as read!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## cmason1957

Must say something, but why?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Made from 100% REAL Pork!


----------



## cmason1957

Must say something


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

Poor King Harold, some days nothing seems to go right...


----------



## ibglowin

"Branch Manager and Assistant Branch Manager..."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## JustJoe

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 58749


I hope there's no copyright on that because I sent it to everyone I know!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



"I don't know why, but these pork chops smell like old Bill, God rest his soul."


----------



## Sage

Don't even need charcoal.....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I suppose it depends if you are north or south of the equator!


----------



## Johnd

Not likely to make any difference, the smell will be the same either way...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

There is a pretty good pun in this meme!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> There is a pretty good pun in this meme!



Took me a few seconds, I will admit, and it would not have occurred to me if not for the prompt!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Or: "A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a bar. The rabbit says 'Damn autocorrect!' "


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



Ooh, look! It is a palimpsest! (As used metaphorically in architecture, not literally as in textual studies.)


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

/\ By me!


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Finally! Preferred parking for fat guys who like to grill!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket

What the best dressed grocery shopper wears today!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Meanwhile at a nearby local grocery store.......


----------



## ibglowin

Appropriate for today I think.


----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> [/QUOTE
> That last line should say, "Take a deep breath, wash your hands and enjoy a glass of healthy antiviral wine.]


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Johnd

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 59170



AMEN!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Meanwhile at a nearby local grocery store.......



Same here. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

This must be where all the TP is going.......


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

I honestly don't know what's going on here but I guess what happens in da blind, stays in da blind.......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I honestly don't know what's going on here but I guess what happens in da blind, stays in da blind.......



Personally, I like to read WMT and maybe play some FreeCell in the the deer stand, but respect the rights of others to pass their time as they see fit.......


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59225


 
Don’t forget, Tuesday is Holi......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Don’t forget, Tuesday is Holi......



????


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> ????



https://www.holifestival.org/


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


>



Stayin Alive, Stayin Alive!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


>



We’ve been out of the Corona limelight as well, though I heard that today a hospital in New Orleans had sent a high potential sample to the CDC for evaluation. I suspect that there will eventually be cases in all states, got my TP just in case....LOL!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


>




I'm marking myself safe. Does it count if it came back up??? Asking for a friend.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage

The TP crane has been readjusted to only take $10.00 bills.....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Sorry guys there's just so many funny ones flooding me from all directions.... pass 'em on!


----------



## jswordy

Meanwhile in Las Vegas.... ... for REAL!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Meanwhile in Las Vegas.... ... for REAL!
> 
> View attachment 59274



Maybe Corona Virus free, but notice they did not say free from all diseases. and I will volunteer to be the temperature taking every day.


----------



## Johnd




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Maybe Corona Virus free, but notice they did not say free from all diseases. and I will volunteer to be the temperature taking every day.



We can self-quarantine there!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Ya pretty much gotta live in the South for this one...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Marking myself safe...


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> Marking myself safe...
> 
> View attachment 59283


Hmmm, I always thought that was reusable toilet paper............


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Ignoble Grape

Just keep em coming people - this is the best Saturday morning reading I've had in ages!

Local schools just announced closure for 2 weeks, minimum. Feds moved cruise ship patients into the state-owned resort less than a mile away. It's gonna be an interesting ride.

Take care of yourselves out there.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky

No exactly a meme, but this skit from "Cheers" is certainly timely:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Hmmm, while at the store yesterday witnessing the end of humanity, I couldn't help but notice that almost all of the produce was gone, except for oranges. They seemed to have a stockpile. Evidently TP is more important that oranges (which help fortify ones immune system). I just couldn't figure out the run on bananas though. They are good if you suffer from nausea as they taste the same coming up as when they went down. Good choice, I guess.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hmmm, while at the store yesterday witnessing the end of humanity, I couldn't help but notice that almost all of the produce was gone, except for oranges. They seemed to have a stockpile. Evidently TP is more important that oranges (which help fortify ones immune system). I just couldn't figure out the run on bananas though. They are good if you suffer from nausea as they taste the same coming up as when they went down. Good choice, I guess.



I noticed Friday when I was at the store that all the bananas were gone. Seemed odd to me. As you said, I'd be looking for a run on citrus for the Vitamin C.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59298



That one's true, we went to walmart yesterday, paper goods gone, almost all frozen vegetables gone EXCEPT peas and carrots mix. Go figure. Stupidity reigns supreme once again.
Mike


----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ZebraB

People aren't shaking hands because of the Corona virus. I'm not shaking hands because everyone is out of toilet paper.


----------



## jswordy

STORE OBSERVATIONS: Frozen food aisle, decimated. Boxed "kit" foods like mac and cheese, sold out. Canned soups, stews, etc, sold down severely. Produce and pasta fully stocked. 

CONCLUSION: America does not know how to cook.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59339



Isn't that "coprocurrency"?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> STORE OBSERVATIONS: Frozen food aisle, decimated. Boxed "kit" foods like mac and cheese, sold out. Canned soups, stews, etc, sold down severely. Produce and pasta fully stocked.
> 
> CONCLUSION: America does not know how to cook.



Hmm, we must know how to cook here as the produce section was wiped out, except for oranges, for which the bins were full. I didn't check the price, but it didn't make sense to me. Plus the store had a limit on TP and water per customer. And since the stock market is tanking, we have extra TP at home we're saving for retirement purposes. I figure $20 a roll by next week.


----------



## cmason1957

Oranges being left behind in March maybe makes some sense. They are generally not very good at this time of the year. If imported, they were picked prior to being fully ready. I don't think there are any left from the Americas right now.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Could be. Just looks weird when everything else is gone, except for piles of oranges.


----------



## gorillla68




----------



## ibglowin

December to June is actually peak harvest time for citrus fruits in California. Here is a pic from our daughters back yard.






cmason1957 said:


> Oranges being left behind in March maybe makes some sense. They are generally not very good at this time of the year. If imported, they were picked prior to being fully ready. I don't think there are any left from the Americas right now.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

As long as you don't confuse which one has the refried beans on it, you're safe.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I think single use only either way!



Dennis Griffith said:


> As long as you don't confuse which one has the refried beans on it, you're safe.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> December to June is actually peak harvest time for citrus fruits in California. Here is a pic from our daughters back yard.
> 
> View attachment 59342



Time to get some Everclear and make some 'cello!


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, we were supposed to make it out there this week but we are staying put for the foreseeable future. That pic was a couple years back but the trees are loaded once again this year. They (our daughter and SIL) have a navel orange, nectarine, meyer lemon and avacado. In fact most every home in Burbank has that many trees and many many people just let them rot and fall to the ground and the gardeners pick them up each week and toss them in the green recycle bins......



Boatboy24 said:


> Time to get some Everclear and make some 'cello!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I sense a 13-over-4-seed upset!


----------



## ibglowin

New meaning for 2020.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Steve Wargo

jswordy said:


> STORE OBSERVATIONS: Frozen food aisle, decimated. Boxed "kit" foods like mac and cheese, sold out. Canned soups, stews, etc, sold down severely. Produce and pasta fully stocked.
> 
> CONCLUSION: America does not know how to cook.


Available in-store Flour, yeast, but the baked Bread aisle cleaned out. hmm, time for homemade bread.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve Wargo said:


> Available in-store Flour, yeast, but the baked Bread aisle cleaned out. hmm, time for homemade bread.



I have a poolish going now. Harvest bread tonight. 

Our store was cleaned out of flour on Friday, but stocked up again yesterday.


----------



## Rocky

This reminds me of two an amusing stories from my youth. Back in the 1950's there was a bread strike in Pittsburgh and all the major bakeries were striking. Little to no bread was available anywhere.

My Mom said to my Father, "I want you to go to the A&P and get me 100 pounds of flour." My Father said, "That is an awful lot of flour, Marg," and she replied, "I know, but I want to get it before the _hoarders_ get it."

During the strike, we were shopping, again at A&P and there was no bread on the large island-like display racks that normally held bread. I noticed that at the bottom of these racks, there were several large drawers, all around the "island." I opened one of the drawers and found the cache of bread that the store employees had hidden for themselves. People immediately descended on the find and quickly cleaned out the supply. All the while, A&P store employees who had seen what I had done were glaring at me.

Great to think back on these memories.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Show someone you really care!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Venatorscribe

Something which might prove to be useful. Take care folks. Keep posting.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins

Remember to wash your hands


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

My daughter (35) told me this was inappropriate to post to the Facebook page of my Bonus Daughter who is Vegan. I think she is wrong, so I did.


----------



## Boatboy24

mhopkins said:


> Remember to wash your hands View attachment 59363



Who is the 7 fingered freak that did these illustrations?


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Who is the 7 fingered freak that did these illustrations?



That's really where Coronavirus comes from, the aliens from Area 51. They are just breaking it all to us slowly.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Is this what people do when they work from home??


----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> Is this what people do when they work from home??



I been working from home for 20 years and the answer to that question is yes it is. Particularly when you don't have to VPN to work.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> View attachment 59369



Although Sam is looking rather, well, elderly there. Watch out, Sam!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

My friends in Iowa believe a good farmer can grow ANYTHING!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> My friends in Iowa believe a good farmer can grow ANYTHING!



Why would you want to grow toilet paper rolls??? We need the full ones, you gotta soak full roles or at least a sheet of them.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Those were the days...


----------



## mainshipfred

Dennis Griffith said:


> Those were the days...



I was about to type the exact same thing, them my phone rang and I had to deal with stupid work issues. Don't people know there is a pandemic going on, leave me alone.


----------



## ibglowin

Got my Bracket all filled out.........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Got my Bracket all filled out.........



I knew you could do it!

Plus, by choosing "dust," you didn't have to correct their spelling of "vacuum."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

It just struck me that you ain't gonna catch Coronavirus through you ass. It just don't happen that way. And I got all my money in toilet paper. I am going to divest!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I am slowly divesting each and every day.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Fencepost




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>




I cannot be the only one for whom that was my first thought when I heard where he signed!


----------



## Boatboy24

Fencepost said:


>


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> I cannot be the only one for whom that was my first thought when I heard where he signed!



I would have thought Miami though!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I would have thought Miami though!



Or maybe Boca!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

And this is why there is basically no TP in stores even today. Idiots.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59389



Yeah, I have already started. I really needed a haircut _before_ the "Great Pause." For me, getting over the hump was a little easier, because my present haircut was the worst one I have had in my adult life. (New guy at shop.) So, I had to take some whacks at it myself the day after it was "professionally" cut! The other night, I said, what the heck? I have already cut this particular haircut once, so just chop at it some more.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## 1d10t

Copy right infringement on that hair cut.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

1d10t said:


> Copy right infringement on that hair cut.




And what about that denim suit jacket?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Ajmassa

USA: You can’t say ‘Chinese virus’. That’s racist.

Mexico: hold my beer


----------



## gorillla68




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

*I: "You know, Honey, I don't think your parents like me."*

*My girl: "It's not that they don't like you. They just think you are unrealistic and have your head in the clouds."*

*I: "Head in the clouds?! Unrealistic?! Boy, they are going to be sorry when I'm King!"*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

It would be even better if he were holding a "royal flush." Ba-ding-boom.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


>



It's getting harder and harder to find a virgin to sacrifice.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes

Not quite a meme, but worth sharing!

Quest for toilet paper


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> Not quite a meme, but worth sharing!
> 
> Quest for toilet paper



You made me laugh...
Thanks


----------



## winemanden

Not sure where I should put this. I noticed there's no shortage of Laxatives. This could account for the acute shortage of Bog roll. All the people with constipation have had the s**t scared out of them !!!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

There is an email going around offering processed pork, gelatin, and salt in a can.

If you get this email, don't open it. It's Spam.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

NSFW, but I had to post.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Strange things are happening in Walla Walla........


----------



## ZebraB




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59614


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59624


I was just thinking the same thing yesterday, but about Chicken. Checkers and baggers that asked if you wanted a separate double bag are now happy to throw in anywhere and move on.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage

8 days at home with the wife. She said she's decided she want to start a garden. She's out back working on it..


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin

And now a PSA from Samuel L. Jackson.......









Jimmy Kimmel Live! | Samuel L. Jackson Reads "Stay the F**k at Home" on Jimmy Kimmel Live


Samuel L. Jackson Says Stay the F**k at Home




abc.com


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59747



Now that's a good one, or in other areas it could be fortified isolation.


----------



## cmason1957

This seems like the proper place for this:


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59747


Thief!! You recycled my meme! Post #2208, and don’t say you didn’t see it, you liked it! It sucks getting old, doesn’t it? LOL!!


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry about that! Didn't mean to! I may be losing it.....

I need a quarantini STAT!



Johnd said:


> Thief!! You recycled my meme! Post #2208, and don’t say you didn’t see it, you liked it! It sucks getting old, doesn’t it? LOL!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Sorry about that! Didn't mean to! I may be losing it.....
> 
> I need a quarantini STAT!



LOL!! You know I’m just nitpicking for fun. I’m on my second quarantini, it’s been a long week.


----------



## Kraffty

I hadn't heard that "quarantini" yet, like it!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I hadn't heard that "quarantini" yet, like it!
> Mike


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59747


 
Actually, it is only quarantine if it is for forty days. Fourteen days should be a quatordictine.


----------



## Boatboy24

What to do with clippings after first quarantine self-haircut?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ron0126

Boatboy24 said:


> What to do with clippings after first quarantine self-haircut?
> 
> View attachment 59766


Sorry ... I didn't hear you ...


----------



## Gabert Grape




----------



## ZebraB




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

We still haven't had any available around here, or at least we weren't there when it was. My wife ordered what she that was 4 packages of 4 rolls on line last week and it should arrive in the next couple of days, but I was just checking the delivery status and she ordered 4 packages of 24! Maybe I'll be the neighbor hood TP robin hood next week.


ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59775


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> We still haven't had any available around here, or at least we weren't there when it was. My wife ordered what she that was 4 packages of 4 rolls on line last week and it should arrive in the next couple of days, but I was just checking the delivery status and she ordered 4 packages of 24! Maybe I'll be the neighbor hood TP robin hood next week.


----------



## Sage

Somebody said the biggest sssholes need/have all the toilet paper


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59818



And then some! Gonna take a little drive tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

I went out for a spin today. First time the CRV has been started in over two weeks. Drove 0.5mi to the hardware store as they got in their first shipment of Bonnie Vegetables and Herbs. The racks are outside and I was the only person looking. Did not have my favorite Husky Cherry Tomato so will wait. Can't plant till Mothers day at the earliest anyways. From there drove 0.2mi to Smiths just to see how crowded they were. Not bad, looked like a normal Saturday afternoon. Parking lot only 30% full. From there stopped by the USPS to toss a couple birthday cards in the box. Nobody there but me. From there drove about 0.5mi back home. We were sunny and 70F today."Breezy" for change instead of "windy"....... Good times!


----------



## Boatboy24

Quarantine Day 17: Still haven't found that sock...


----------



## Johnd




----------



## Newlyretired




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Fencepost




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Must be tough in Britain.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

This person should have brought a pony tank, in case the line was really long!


----------



## ZebraB




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

I guess me and my dog would stave together..


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> I guess me and my dog would stave together..



Hate to tell you, but after you're gone, your dog would no longer be in danger of starving!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin

Come on all you PA'ers. Pick up the pace!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

Dennis Griffith said:


> Must be tough in Britain.
> 
> View attachment 59878


Same as it is with your lot. There's always Idiots who think rules and laws are for everyone else but not themselves. Stay safe !!!


----------



## mikewatkins727

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59897


U is SICK


----------



## 1d10t

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59906


If lunch won't come to me......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

1d10t said:


> If lunch won't come to me......


In the Seige of Paris (France) 1870, all the animals in the zoo were eaten, all cats and dogs, even the rats. When you're hungry you gotta eat!!!
Stay safe


----------



## Ron0126




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

And now you know where IB.........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

My oldest daughter is flying from DC to Sacramento in a few minutes. But don't worry . . . it's safer on her plane than it is in the grocery store. More flight attendants than passengers!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60002



Went into the office to clean out my stuff this morning. Coming home on I66 was like 2am on a Sunday morning - and they have closed one lane 24x7 as part of the multi-year widening project that is going on now.


----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24

Ron0126 said:


> My oldest daughter is flying from DC to Sacramento in a few minutes. But don't worry . . . it's safer on her plane than it is in the grocery store. More flight attendants than passengers!
> View attachment 60003



Back in the mid and late 90's, I used to travel from IAD to Denver a lot. More often than not, I got a 6am flight out of Dulles that would put me at the Denver airport at 7:30 local time and in the office before 9am. This is what my flights usually looked like.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, this one is knot funny...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mainshipfred

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 60038



Marginally but funny enough!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like your ready for almost anything Jim. What's the pink/purple thing used for in the upper left?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60030


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks like your ready for almost anything Jim. What's the pink/purple thing used for in the upper left?



Not my window, but I'm told that is for the lady zombies.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JTS84

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60040


Inconceivable


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins

mainshipfred said:


> Marginally but funny enough!


Margarinally ;-]


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

mhopkins said:


> Margarinally ;-]



There was no confusion here! (Unlike where that picture was taken, i.e., 90 miles south, margarine was once illegal goods here!)


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

*Happy Easter from Godzilla!*


----------



## newbiegj

sour_grapes said:


> There was no confusion here! (Unlike where that picture was taken, i.e., 90 miles south, margarine was once illegal goods here!)


I grew up in Tri-State area, (Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin). People from WI (dairy state) would make 'margarine runs' to our small town City Meat Market. Margarine had to be white so it couldn't look like butter. There was a small yellow dye packet included in the bulk margarine bags that you could knead in to the margarine to make it more appetizing. I remember one guy overloaded his station wagon & then rolled it on the river road. Interior was a greasy mess!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

I so want one of these!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

This one I get, the one before, I'm still working on. Gang colors??


----------



## ibglowin

Yes.



Dennis Griffith said:


> This one I get, the one before, I'm still working on. Gang colors??


----------



## Boatboy24

Dennis Griffith said:


> This one I get, the one before, I'm still working on. Gang colors??



I could have sworn it was because the price on the produce was backwards.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I literally spit wine on my keyboard and I scrolled down on that one Jim, Frikking Thank You Very Much!
Mike
Tea Pot Meme


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I could have sworn it was because the price on the produce was backwards.



I thought the same thing but couldn't couldn't figure out why.


----------



## JohnT

Sage said:


> Somebody said the biggest sssholes need/have all the toilet paper



They had some at our local Walmart yesterday. I grabbed only 1 pack of 4 (so that others can get some too).

When I got home, I burst into the house and announced to my wife that "WE'RE RICH!" . She asked if we won the lottery. Funny, she was just as happy when I told her.


----------



## Johnd




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60168



The scary part of this is that I've already associated most of these meanings to my wife's responses and they're spot on.


----------



## ZebraB

Starting to appreciate what it is like to live in a space shuttle.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Having spent 10 years of my life living on submarines (plus another 15 just riding them from time to time), I can tell you that you have certain advantages. One is that the air you breathe has not been recycled countless time. Second is that you can still get fresh food, not stuff that some alchemist labored over in an attempt to make it last decades in storage. And lastly you can still go outside and walk around in a large, spacious area. Just saying..


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

That's a lot of grapes....


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ouch!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

That's exactly what I thought yesterday when I was out and about running errands for those that can't or shouldn't.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## StFrancis

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60251


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Doug’s wines




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Kraffty

Last one for the day, not drink or virus related for a change....


Mike


----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60318


I need my house painted ...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul

Got a new pillow from my sister . . . I guess she knows me pretty well.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Ron0126 said:


> I need my house painted ...


Make sure you've got your Porche locked in the garage!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Well, there seems to be a lot of emphasis on fitness during this 'stay at home' crisis, so I thought I'd get out for a visit to the gym.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> It must be Friday and my brain is done but I'm not getting this one.... "don't fear the reaper"??? Help me
> 
> View attachment 60368


----------



## sour_grapes

I deleted my original post, because, nevermind, I thought Kraffty didn't get a different thing than he did get. I will leave his question to the other Mike.


----------



## Kraffty

I did just go back and watch the SNL More Cowbell skit, still funny stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I did just go back and watch the SNL More Cowbell skit, still funny stuff.



I've got a fever!


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! One of the best all-time skits for SNL.



Kraffty said:


> I did just go back and watch the SNL More Cowbell skit, still funny stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vineyarddog

Pennsylvania closed down all liquor stores a month ago. Wish I had bottles that size..



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60399


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60438


Ironically, both bring In the same amount of revenue.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60433




If the Bishop were a Knight, he would have the Queen in check.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> If the Bishop were a Knight, he would have the Queen in check.



Well, sure, if the Queen were a King.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Well, sure, if the Queen were a King.


Doh! It has been a long time since I played chess! (Obviously)


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I'd love to see them say "nope, thanks for hoarding at WalMart, Next"


----------



## Ron0126

Kraffty said:


> I'd love to see them say "nope, thanks for hoarding at WalMart, Next"
> View attachment 60507



Lets be honest ... at most, that’s only about half of her stash.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60433



I miss playing chess. Can't seem to get anyone to play it anymore. I ask my wife, and she tells me she doesn't like card games. Hmmm.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Have to get another dog pic in.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60529


I've never really been much into the hard stuff but I've always wanted to make it ... probably because I'm not supposed to ...


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Wisconsin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Kraffty

Wisconsin said:


> View attachment 60566
> 
> So What they're saying is we've been using our masks to cover the wrong body parts?


----------



## mainshipfred

That could be why it's still spreading.


----------



## Ron0126

I'm trying to figure out what universe has people running around naked and trying to pee on other folks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ron0126 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what universe has people running around naked and trying to pee on other folks.



Oh, what a sheltered life you have led, Ron!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ron0126 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what universe has people running around naked and trying to pee on other folks.



Have you been outside lately? It's madness, I tell you!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes

2020 in a nutshell:


----------



## vineyarddog

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 60676





sour_grapes said:


> 2020 in a nutshell:



ok. Officially watching Pulp Fiction today


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

The governor said you can visit friends, but you need to stay in your car.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## vernsgal




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ZebraB




----------



## Gabert Grape

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60780


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Ajmassa

“Meme” is a fluid term. Posting here!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 60849



Ha! But we tend to alternate days. 5 days of the week, we're like the first pic. 2 days, like the second.  But then again, that's marriage in general. Overall very good, but certainly with peaks and valleys.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## 1d10t

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60855


I think they need something more akin to automatic weapons.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60861



You know that can be taken different ways depending on which side of the fence you are on.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

blah


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Sauvignon plonk




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Not a meme, but why not...


----------



## KevinL




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Strange, in the past when bottles spoke to me, they used a different voice.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 61143



Truth...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 61148


What are you wearing "Jake from State Farm"......... 

Ummmmmm a mask...........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What are you wearing "Jake from State Farm".........
> 
> Ummmmmm a mask...........


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Sage

Missed the most important one, position 4. Then relax and enjoy the workout.


----------



## mhopkins

Sage said:


> Missed the most important one, position 4. Then relax and enjoy the workout.



Right you are! Cheers!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mainshipfred

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EU9GJB8WoAY4VHS?format=jpg&name=900x900&fbclid=IwAR3e5NTfwMCxDHt0L3ZbhKM56x5SFsycueMVIVKoCu-xbPwgI6qC1EnT9Dg


----------



## Dennis Griffith

What is this Fred? It doesn't open for me (404 error).


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 61246


Does Darwin's theory of evolution by natural selection come into play here? :-o


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes

I sincerely believe that more than one of those is possible. I am heading for the last two at the moment...


----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 61280



How about a drunk monk?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> How about a drunk monk?



When my wife was self-quarantining, that was where I was heading. (TMI, I know.)


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

You mean Bos Taurus kings??


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mainshipfred

Dennis Griffith said:


> What is this Fred? It doesn't open for me (404 error).



It's a meme, I tried to delete it but it won't let me. Can't remember what is was now.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 61246



Believe it or not I actually had this happen on a jobsite.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Sad, and I believe you. I can tell stories as well.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

But oddly, well can we even say odd nowadays, but anyway. I was in Texas over the weekend for grandsons birthday party, grandparents only. Most stores are open, outlet mall near where the hotel we stayed at was opening just then. The swimming pool at the hotel was open, but pretty much unused, until we took the grandkids there. Local Non-Chain Restaurants are not open, not even for call-in carryout. Chain restaurants are open for carryout. I am guessing that under 50% of the folks are wearing masks. We had to stop by a Wally World to get swimming suits. all of the employees had masks on, but well over 50% had their noses uncovered, which negates the wearing of the masks. Buc-ee's was open and even trying to observe a 25% occupancy rate, more like a 75% rate.

And I say oddly, because here in Missouri, for most of the state stores are open, restaurants are allowed to be open at 25% capacity, all employees masked and gloved.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Well.. It is smoked brisket!


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Doug’s wines




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

After quarantine, want to go for a walk ?


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

I had one of those once, that is, after the accident.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 61474



Dang! Gotta get to mountain time in the next 16 minutes.


----------



## sour_grapes

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 61474



Okay, maybe I am slow. Doesn't this happen EVERY NIGHT this year? ( So, "366 times in history"?) Where does the "tonight" part fit in?


----------



## 1d10t

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, maybe I am slow. Doesn't this happen EVERY NIGHT this year? ( So, "366 times in history"?) Where does the "tonight" part fit in?


Yes, but you are forgetting it is the 20th day of the 20th month.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, maybe I am slow. Doesn't this happen EVERY NIGHT this year? ( So, "366 times in history"?) Where does the "tonight" part fit in?



Thought the same. Where’s the month designation? It’ll be 20:20 (time) daily, 20 (day of month) monthly, 2020 all year long. Since no month is designated, this happens every month this year.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winojoe




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Sage




----------



## Sage




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## KevinL




----------



## Bubba1

As a singer I sing at many funerals & I was recently asked by a funeral director to play & sing at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a pauper's cemetery out in the country. As I was not familiar with the area, I got lost. I finally arrived an hour late and saw that the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch. I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late. I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didn’t know what else to do, so I started to sing. The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. I sang from my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. 

As I sang “Amazing Grace”, the workers began to weep. They wept, I wept, we all wept together. When I finished, I packed up my keyboard and started for my car. Though my head hung low, my heart was full.

As I opened the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say, “I’ve never seen nothin’ like that before and I’ve been putting in septic tanks for twenty years.” Apparently, I’m still lost….
See Less


----------



## jswordy

*Tastes great and easy to do ... but a terrible waste of a perfectly good beer!*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 61907



In every challenge there is a gift.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

Oh Gilda, you left us far too soon.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 61937


LandSharks!!!!


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## PandemoniumWines




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley

NO pictures but a little true story.
Wife had her annual checkup at the doctors office yesterday. At check in they asked you all the questions if you have a fever, sick etc etc. An older gentleman was right next to her was also checking in. When the receptionist asked him the same questions, he just replied "WELL, IF I WAS SICK, I WOULDN'T BE HERE".


----------



## mhopkins

Impressive!


----------



## KevinL




----------



## PandemoniumWines




----------



## olusteebus

Well, . . . . . maybe September will be fun!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## KevinL




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemanden

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 62254


Is that you from a few years back?


----------



## mhopkins

winemanden said:


> Is that you from a few years back?


I wondered if anyone would notice.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 62254


But if you were left handed, would you lean the other way ?


----------



## mhopkins

I don't know ... I am not left handed!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

I am going to try this recipe soon!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 62370



I don't know, Mike, but to me the bones give them more flavor.


----------



## ibglowin

Bam! 

Cadillac Deville smoker!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

And don't forget $15 for a beer!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> And don't forget $15 for a beer!



Nah, he gives his kids a hefty discount!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Daboyleroy

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 62432


Kids gotta love em
will try almost anything 
at least ONCE


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

"I received an early Father's Day present from my kids. I don't want to seem ungrateful, but I wish they had just gotten me a stock '#1 Dad' coffee mug, instead of a custom one with my _actual_ rank."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## KevinL




----------



## ibglowin

Fathers Day marketing genius?


----------



## Kraffty

sometimes captions just aren't needed.....


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Didn't realize the Clampetts were in front of me this afternoon. And the front of the truck looked the same way. Must be moving to Beverly Hills.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 62808



So you are going to level with them, huh? Generally a good idea!


----------



## 1d10t

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 62807


You should have put this in NSFW. Kermies butt crack is showing.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Daboyleroy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 62889



I'm pretty certain there is a wrong word in this meme. I think they misspelled AND at the end of the second line.


----------



## ibglowin

New mask just arrived. Think I will enjoy wearing them.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Bam!

Cadillac Deville smoker!









Looks like it could double as a crematorium....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 62952



My chest hurts just looking at that. But my stomach says 'bring it to me'.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## 1d10t

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 63000


I think it's more impressive that the possum seems to have set a cunning trap.


----------



## Machinist Nick

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 62525


Hahaha stay at home and ya don't need either!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Neb Farmer




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins

How does Jaws unwind at the end of a long day?
With a glass of shark-donnay. It’s a great white wine.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

But I love liver and onions. Can't eat it anymore, gout attacks, but it is Devine if cooked correctly.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

OK, I owe you guys a bunch of memes I collected, so here goes....


----------



## jswordy

And...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

For all you frequent CraigsList sellers out there:


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Like wine making


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 63413



And nobody got ringworm!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

Phoenix got really hot yesterday, new record I believe. Us not as bad, 102 here at the house.


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

AHHHH! Here's another meme dump of accumulated "Say, the guys'd like this" files....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty

Next up......


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Next up......
> View attachment 63629



At least it looks a little more cuddly than a Murder Hornet...


----------



## Neb Farmer




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Anybody else's feed full of "sex sells" coronamask ads? LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Anybody else's feed full of "sex sells" coronamask ads? LOL
> 
> View attachment 63749



Not before, but now I want several thousand of those masks! They appear to be VERY effective!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Hounddawg - Do you need to get your chickens a little bigger ?


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

OMG, I     when I saw this one!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24

Well, not a meme, but still funny...









Suspicious Protestor with Mohawk, Lots of Gold Chains Topples Philadelphia's “Rocky” Statue


An anonymous protestor sporting a distinctive mohawk, dozens of gold chains, and American flag Zubaz pants was spotted toppling a Rocky Balboa statue.




thehardtimes.net


----------



## ibglowin

Day 167. Still no tomatoes........


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Day 167. Still no tomatoes........
> 
> View attachment 63902


Well ya, Looks like you planted on the north slope instead of the south slope.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

I see your wine mask and raise you a Straw Mask.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 63948


I remember reading about this guy. He was constantly being struck by lightning and after the third time, he was lying on the ground, stunned and burned. In a tremulous voice he moaned, "Oh Lord, what have I done that I should suffer so?" There was a bright light and the clouds parted and a booming voice said, "I don't know Summerford, but something about you just pisses me off!"


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

_
The American Medical Association debated whether the country should be re-opened. Here are the results by medical specialty:
_ 
_The *Allergists* were in favor of scratching it, 
but the* Dermatologists* advised not to make any rash moves._ 
_The *Gastroenterologists* had sort of a gut feeling about it, 
but the *Neurologists* thought the Administration had a lot of nerve._ 
_*Obstetricians* felt certain everyone was laboring under a misconception, 
while the *Ophthalmologists* considered the idea shortsighted._ 
_*Pathologists *yelled, "Over my dead body!"
*Pediatricians* said, "Oh, grow up!”
*Psychiatrists* thought the whole idea was madness, 
while the *Radiologists* could see right through it._ 
_*Surgeons* decided to wash their hands of the whole thing 
and the *Internists* claimed it would indeed be a bitter pill to swallow._ 
_The *Plastic Surgeons* opined that this proposal would 
"put a whole new face on the matter.”_ 
_The *Podiatrists* thought it was a step forward, 
but the *Urologists* were pissed off at the whole idea._ 
_*Anesthesiologists* thought the whole idea was a gas, 
and those lofty *Cardiologists* didn’t have the heart to say no._ 
_In the end, the *Proctologists* won out, leaving the entire decision up to the buttholes in Washington._


----------



## KCCam

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 63945


​_I think we can conclude that the "time out" generation didn't produce *as good of citizens as* "ass beating" generation._​
Nor did it produce citizens with any need for, or understanding of grammar. This was obviously written by a "time out" generation citizen whose elderly "grammar" from the "ass beating" generation didn't beat his ass for speaking grammatically incorrectly.


----------



## sour_grapes

KCCam said:


> ​_I think we can conclude that the "time out" generation didn't produce *as good of citizens as* "ass beating" generation._​
> Nor did it produce citizens with any need for, or understanding of grammar. This was obviously written by a "time out" generation citizen whose elderly "grammar" from the "ass beating" generation didn't beat his ass for speaking grammatically incorrectly.



I would prefer a comma after the first "of," rendering: "Nor did it produce citizens with any need for, or understanding of*,* grammar." 

I also would like to see some hyphenation and different word-order choices to clarify whether "time" is modifying "out" or "generation" or "citizen." Thus, I would write:


> citizens of the "time-out" generation.


----------



## KCCam

sour_grapes said:


> I would prefer a comma after the first "of," rendering: "Nor did it produce citizens with any need for, or understanding of*,* grammar."
> 
> I also would like to see some hyphenation and different word-order choices to clarify whether "time" is modifying "out" or "generation" or "citizen." Thus, I would write:


I disagree about the comma, and “time out” and “ass beating” were quotes from the original post, otherwise they would not have been quoted. But hey, did I ever claim to be from the ass-beating (note the hyphen) generation?

I ain’t never had no ass-beating, but never had no time-outs neither! Just trying to be funny, although honestly, I was trying real hard to be grammatically perfectly correctly in that post, because I knew I would be asking for trouble.

Man, it sure is easier to not worry about grammar.


----------



## Boatboy24

"grammatically perfectly correctly"?


----------



## KCCam

Boatboy24 said:


> "grammatically perfectly correctly"?


Out of all the grammar errors in that block, that’s the one you picked out? Hahaha. OK, let’s stop talking about it. Someone, post another meme, please.


----------



## sour_grapes

KCCam said:


> OK, let’s stop talking about it. Someone, post another meme, please.



Okay, good! I agree with that. I am relieved that I can stop deciding between the Fowler (1926) and the Fowler and Gowers (1965) citation. I also am happy to forgo (NOT forego) a discussion of proper formation of attributive nouns (a.k.a., noun adjuncts, or is that nouns adjunct?  ).


----------



## KCCam

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, good! I agree with that. I am relieved that I can stop deciding between the Fowler (1926) and the Fowler and Gowers (1965) citation. I also am happy to forgo (NOT forego) a discussion of proper formation of attributive nouns (a.k.a., noun adjuncts, or is that nouns adjunct?  ).


Well, I bow to your expertise. I consider myself *relatively *good with English grammar (that's not even right, is it?), but I didn't understand half of what you just said. Next time I will use the second comma! ,

Although, a 1965 edition of the original 1926 "A Dictionary of Modern English Usage" isn't very modern. LOL. Maybe I'll leave the comma out. 

... And here I am, still talking. OK, I'm stopping now. Try not to goad me into replying again, please.


----------



## hounddawg

JohnT said:


> Could someone please explain what I's a meme?


i think it is you twice, try drinking a few bottles then look in mirror you should see 2 of you, you know meme,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

KCCam said:


> Well, I bow to your expertise. I consider myself *relatively *good with English grammar (that's not even right, is it?), but I didn't understand half of what you just said. Next time I will use the second comma! ,
> 
> Although, a 1965 edition of the original 1926 "A Dictionary of Modern English Usage" isn't very modern. LOL. Maybe I'll leave the comma out.
> 
> ... And here I am, still talking. OK, I'm stopping now. Try not to goad me into replying again, please.


what you canucks scared to reply back????
tisk,,, tisk,,,
Dawg


----------



## KCCam

hounddawg said:


> what you canucks scared to reply back????
> tisk,,, tisk,,,
> Dawg


I am not going to justify that remark with a reply.
Oh, wait, I *am *replying. Darn.
OK, *now *I’m stopping... maybe.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

KCCam said:


> I am not going to justify that remark with a reply.
> Oh, wait, I *am *replying. Darn.
> OK, *now *I’m stopping... maybe.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> View attachment 63966


We didn't have any Grammar when we were kids, Just a Grampa !


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 63964


truer words i've never heard, LMBO,,
thank you for this laugh,,,,
Dawk


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64018


Wait that down sounds like a normal Tuesday?


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## ibglowin

I will call this a meme as its hilarious. For $2000 you would think the guy could "toss" in some free shipping! Guess Topp's made this available for only 24 hours and sold a record number in that time.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> I will call this a meme as its hilarious. For $2000 you would think the guy could "toss" in some free shipping! Guess Topp's made this available for only 24 hours and sold a record number in that time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 64032


If they showed where the ball landed, it would be worth a lot less.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 64098




I'm enjoying it while I can...


----------



## ibglowin

Me too!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## MustyMike




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Darrell Hawley

But, at least it was two cases of Modelo


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64145



I prefer the case where the lawn was murdered by applying a surfeit of natural fertilizer. Yes, that's right, I am talking about:

*Lawn Ordure. *


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 64165


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 64162


Dunno, but I got all three........


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> If they showed where the ball landed, it would be worth a lot less.





MSN


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Neb Farmer

jswordy said:


> MSN



I'm just wondering if it comes with some gum.


----------



## Boatboy24

Here ya go, @sour_grapes.


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## 1d10t

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64207


Maybe the eye doctor teamed up with the proctologist? I'm sure the photo was judicially circumcised.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 64271



Actually that makes me more interested in them!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Actually that makes me more interested in them!


YOUR SICK AND TWISTED, WANNA BE FRIENDS ?
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## BRossi

My husband says this is me!


----------



## ZebraB




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64386


That is a real "face tightener." I hope he was wearing a cup!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## MustyMike

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 64269


Mary must have a stepmother


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Very SAD, SAD story
*12,000 Bottles Of Templeton Rye Spill Onto Missouri Highway*
Templeton Rye has developed a reputation as a smooth mixing whiskey, employed by bartenders around the world in countless cocktails. Alas, a truck carrying 12,000 bottles of Templeton 4-Year Rye rolled over last week, causing an estimated loss of $325,000 worth of whiskey. Kevin Boersma, Templeton Rye’s processing manager, says the truckload of whiskey belonged to a distributor and was bound for Fort Smith, Arkansas. But it never made it. Fortunately, no one was hurt in the accident. “It’s definitely the strangest thing I’ve ever had happen with a truckload or shipment,” Boersma said. “You could see on the (news) video that maybe some cases might have made it, but I haven’t heard anything official.”


----------



## cmason1957

Darrell Hawley said:


> Very SAD, SAD story
> *12,000 Bottles Of Templeton Rye Spill Onto Missouri Highway*
> Templeton Rye has developed a reputation as a smooth mixing whiskey, employed by bartenders around the world in countless cocktails. Alas, a truck carrying 12,000 bottles of Templeton 4-Year Rye rolled over last week, causing an estimated loss of $325,000 worth of whiskey. Kevin Boersma, Templeton Rye’s processing manager, says the truckload of whiskey belonged to a distributor and was bound for Fort Smith, Arkansas. But it never made it. Fortunately, no one was hurt in the accident. “It’s definitely the strangest thing I’ve ever had happen with a truckload or shipment,” Boersma said. “You could see on the (news) video that maybe some cases might have made it, but I haven’t heard anything official.”



Not so sad for some folks near the accident, from what I understand.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 64376


Well, I can assure you that this is false!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Johnd said:


> Well, I can assure you that this is false!


They didn't mention a bottle only kept you immune for one week. You have to just have to keep drinking BF's to stay immune.


----------



## ibglowin

I bet your not mixing it with the bleach!



Johnd said:


> Well, I can assure you that this is false!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> Not so sad for some folks near the accident, from what I understand.


dang i'd stocked up. shoot fire,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 64441


Probably protecting your skeeter Pee Port.


----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> Probably protecting you skeeter Pee Port.


actually, i have a coming 2 y/0 black lab female, that i have trained to know every weak spot she's got, and every fight we've had i have let her win, now she's pretty snappy, she's learned very well to watch her weak spots & blind spots,,,, since she's coming 2 she will get her aggression this year, i've trained a many a yard dog over the years, outside my chain link i have a 1/2 collie 1/2 chow, she's a possum/coon killing machine, i raise chickens, love my farm fresh beef,pork,chicken,eggs, not to mention a couple three young tender deer, lol ,,,,  
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I bet your not mixing it with the bleach!


Ummmmmm, no, definitely not!


----------



## raspberry

Darrell Hawley said:


> Very SAD, SAD story
> *12,000 Bottles Of Templeton Rye Spill Onto Missouri Highway*
> Templeton Rye has developed a reputation as a smooth mixing whiskey, employed by bartenders around the world in countless cocktails. Alas, a truck carrying 12,000 bottles of Templeton 4-Year Rye rolled over last week, causing an estimated loss of $325,000 worth of whiskey. Kevin Boersma, Templeton Rye’s processing manager, says the truckload of whiskey belonged to a distributor and was bound for Fort Smith, Arkansas. But it never made it. Fortunately, no one was hurt in the accident. “It’s definitely the strangest thing I’ve ever had happen with a truckload or shipment,” Boersma said. “You could see on the (news) video that maybe some cases might have made it, but I haven’t heard anything official.”


I live


Darrell Hawley said:


> Very SAD, SAD story
> *12,000 Bottles Of Templeton Rye Spill Onto Missouri Highway*
> Templeton Rye has developed a reputation as a smooth mixing whiskey, employed by bartenders around the world in countless cocktails. Alas, a truck carrying 12,000 bottles of Templeton 4-Year Rye rolled over last week, causing an estimated loss of $325,000 worth of whiskey. Kevin Boersma, Templeton Rye’s processing manager, says the truckload of whiskey belonged to a distributor and was bound for Fort Smith, Arkansas. But it never made it. Fortunately, no one was hurt in the accident. “It’s definitely the strangest thing I’ve ever had happen with a truckload or shipment,” Boersma said. “You could see on the (news) video that maybe some cases might have made it, but I haven’t heard anything official.”


hell i only live 8 miles from the distillery


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## cmason1957

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 64483



I have to believe that the line isn't energized, otherwise, that young lady is a direct short to ground and will get quite the last shock of her life. Darwin award winner???


----------



## NoQuarter

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 64483


The price of copper must be up again.


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> I have to believe that the line isn't energized, otherwise, that young lady is a direct short to ground and will get quite the last shock of her life. Darwin award winner???


yep, shallow end of the gene pool
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957

NoQuarter said:


> The price of copper must be up again.



That particular wire is more than likely ACSR cable (Aluminum Conductor Steel Reinforced). Way back, many years ago, while I was still in college (this would have been about 1980ish), I did two summer internships one at the local utility company, the other at a consulting Engineering Firm in the Transmission and Distribution (of Electricity) Department. At the utility company one thing we did a lot of was driving around updating the maps of where lines went, sizes of transformers and other equipment up on the poles, as well as the type of wire being used.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> That particular wire is more than likely ACSR cable (Aluminum Conductor Steel Reinforced). Way back, many years ago, while I was still in college (this would have been about 1980ish), I did two summer internships one at the local utility company, the other at a consulting Engineering Firm in the Transmission and Distribution (of Electricity) Department. At the utility company one thing we did a lot of was driving around updating the maps of where lines went, sizes of transformers and other equipment up on the poles, as well as the type of wire being used.


yup. i got several hundred feet of some much smaller, that's about the size of number 9 acoustical ceiling wire, dang handy around the farm that i';ve had for better then 30 years, um since i was a baby since i'm much younger then cmason1957, i'm 1960 way, way younger lol,,,
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957

hounddawg said:


> yup. i got several hundred feet of some much smaller, that's about the size of number 9 acoustical ceiling wire, dang handy around the farm that i';ve had for better then 30 years, um since i was a baby since i'm much younger then cmason1957, i'm 1960 way, way younger lol,,,
> Dawg



Way, way younger. I am two months and two days older than my first wife. I always told get I learned a heck of a lot in that 62 days so she should pay attention to me.


----------



## NoQuarter

cmason1957 said:


> That particular wire is more than likely ACSR cable (Aluminum Conductor Steel Reinforced). Way back, many years ago, while I was still in college (this would have been about 1980ish), I did two summer internships one at the local utility company, the other at a consulting Engineering Firm in the Transmission and Distribution (of Electricity) Department. At the utility company one thing we did a lot of was driving around updating the maps of where lines went, sizes of transformers and other equipment up on the poles, as well as the type of wire being used.


 yea, I was trying to make a funny. good information though.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64449


I'll do both with a Expresso Martini


----------



## KCCam

NoQuarter said:


> yea, I was trying to make a funny. good information though.


Yah, I think @cmason1957 was too, while reminiscing about the good ol’ days.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket

Some people can't see the words:


----------



## Boatboy24

rustbucket said:


> Some people can't see the words:
> 
> View attachment 64527



Maybe they should open their eyes. The words are plain as day.


----------



## KCCam

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe they should open their eyes. The words are plain as day.


Took me a few seconds. My eyes immediately wanted to make it a stereogram. 'Member those?


----------



## wpt-me

Took me awhile to read it ,the 80 yr old eyes are not what they use to be.

Bill


----------



## Sage




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 64720


Is this the opposite of "Flash Frozen" ?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

ibglowin said:


> And now you know where IB.........
> 
> View attachment 60001



and I had always hoped that California would break away and float off. So, it was actually NM.


----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa said:


> View attachment 64738



ALMOST TOO TRUE to be funny!


----------



## ZebraB

jswordy said:


> View attachment 64715


I baby sat someone like that. In her twenties she turned into a porn star to pay for her drug addition. She now (years later) is a founder of a Church, a cannabis-worshiping congregation known for its skill at organizing marijuana farmers under the guise of spirituality


----------



## sour_grapes

ZebraB said:


> I baby sat someone like that. In her twenties she turned into a porn star to pay for her drug addition. She now (years later) is a founder of a Church, a cannabis-worshiping congregation known for its skill at organizing marijuana farmers under the guise of spirituality



It's impressive that you can say you knew her before her successes!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

x


----------



## 1d10t

jswordy said:


> I hear ya. I worked in Williamsburg, Va., with a woman who went on to become a murderer in Washington, DC, where she was sentenced to a psychiatric facility. On release, she moved to California, got her law degree, and became a hugely successful attorney there. She was on news shows and was a very prominent, well-known litigator - until years later the news media finally got a tip about her past and it all came crashing down. America - what a country!!!


Well, without knowing details, or the truth of the matter, this is kinda sad. If she truly was mentally ill the system worked like it should have. She recovered, reformed and went on to be a useful member of society until she was retried in the court of public opinion and subjected to 'double jeopardy'.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

x


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vineyarddog

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64935


It took since about 6am to figure this out.. I thought it was an odd pie pan but now I get it... what a time that must have been to be alive!


----------



## sour_grapes

vineyarddog said:


> It took since about 6am to figure this out.. I thought it was an odd pie pan but now I get it... what a time that must have been to be alive!



How about these from the (restored) NASA control room: NASA’s restored Apollo Mission Control is a slice of ’60s life, frozen in amber


----------



## KCCam

vineyarddog said:


> It took since about 6am to figure this out.. I thought it was an odd pie pan but now I get it... what a time that must have been to be alive!


*I *remember them. In fact I can remember _before_ there were _any _McDonald’s in Canada, and having my first Big Mac at the first McDonald’s that opened in Edmonton, Alberta. My parents probably took the ash tray! Haha.


----------



## KCCam

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 64957


Yup, that’s the teacher isle!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> How about these from the (restored) NASA control room: NASA’s restored Apollo Mission Control is a slice of ’60s life, frozen in amber



Kinda crazy, huh? I recently watched "For All Mankind" season 1 on Apple TV+ and every scene in the control room is full of people smoking.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## beano

jswordy said:


> View attachment 64969


Damn, and I thought it was just me...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 65024


Oh, I like this one: 

456445
6734500677
My name
33655432217896554321
13/2027
666
8675309


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> 8675309



Okay, now you gave me an earworm!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 65031



This reminds me of a local tractor parts place that used to advertise, "IF WE DON'T HAVE IT IN STOCK, WE'LL GET IT ORDERED!" (Well, no sh**!!! )

I also like: EVERYTHING ON SALE! ( Yessir, you are a store so everything is on sale every day. It's your business.)

INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE! (Uh, really? Cuz you know, every time you sell something, it reduces your inventory! That's how it works.)

THESE PRICES WON'T LAST! (Sure. If they're too high they will have to come down. If you sell out, there's nothing to price.)

BUY ONE, GET ONE HALF PRICE! (Hmmm... Have you done the math on that one?)

When I had a retail store, I would sometimes run a GOING OUT FOR BUSINESS SALE. People would flock in and buy, expecting that I was closing soon.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

*The importance of proper spacing...

*


----------



## BRossi




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## BRossi




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Rocky




----------



## cmason1957

Rocky said:


>




If I tried that, I would have to run very fast to avoid SWMBO'd wrath.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 65224



I find that offensive. You're cancelled.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Ummmm, "Buy Now".


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bleedaggie

Legitimately just went to amazon looking for that learning dome thinking, “suckers just lowballed themselves. I’d pay $500 for that thing.” Apparently I wasn’t the first. Search auto filled after “sou...”


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## newbiegj

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 65265


Got it! Lol.


----------



## Sage

It took a while but...

I got it!!


----------



## kmk




----------



## ibglowin

Might be my next new pandemic mask!


----------



## sour_grapes

Re: 2020: I'm gonna ask my Mom if that offer to 'slap me into next year' is still on the table.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 65486



You say sit by the smoker and drink beer all day, like there is something wrong with doing that. You have to keep an eye on that smoke and the temp. I mean, it might change by two or three degrees and you gotta be ready to deal with it.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 65486


Taking out some pork and beef out today for smoking on Thursday - "Pulled pork" and "burnt ends". May need a case of Modelo to make it through.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 65502



Dayum Zoom is $480-something a share, too. It's like champagne!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Salad with a lot of Blue Cheese Dressing.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Darrell Hawley

@geek - Hope it doesn't take all weekend to get your batteries reversed on your Telsa.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## reeflections




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## reeflections




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 65848




I think maybe more like the bridge to the left of this one.....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## reeflections




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## crushday




----------



## Neb Farmer

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 65915


I have a big roll of that tape...somewhere.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

The 2020 Xmas ornaments are out!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 65966



A dollar sure doesn't go far anymore. Even staying home and doing nothing will run you more than fifty bucks!


----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Look, I know the media get dissed a lot but the power of journalism just doubled the size of the State of Mississippi!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## deesloop

Beecoz khats struggil wiv spellin


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Different actress, but here is how it ends...


----------



## ibglowin

I believe the old saying is *"smoke 'em if you got 'em"!*




sour_grapes said:


> Different actress, but here is how it ends...
> 
> View attachment 66052


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 66105



Yeah, that's how it works for me!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## King Hostile

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 66017


kinky


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky

*Warning to the feint of heart! The following is Rated PG17 (at least). I don't mean to offend anyone but for a part time beer drinker, the double entendres tickled me.*


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie

I’m super into maps. Just wanted to share the most complete 3D topographical map of Kansas I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Ajmassa

Just Get it into mason jars and put in the fridge for a few days. Should be fine.


----------



## Rocky

Ajmassa said:


> Just Get it into mason jars and put in the fridge for a few days. Should be fine.


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## KCCam




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## hounddawg

kitty setter


----------



## hounddawg

save our elders


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 65151


Shiner Bock should be on that list too!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

I really get a kick out of this web site. The vid below really brings back memories. I think I heard all of these statements growing up. Did any of you?


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> I really get a kick out of this web site. The vid below really brings back memories. I think I heard all of these statements growing up. Did any of you?




Growing up? Sounds like they've been recording me!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 66568


Very goood


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

check out the driver of the white car,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## hounddawg

week old mule
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 66645
> 
> week old mule
> Dawg



That mule doesn't look weak or old.


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> That mule doesn't look weak or old.


your a lot snapper than you look,, 
my chin hit the floor, GOOD ONE, 
Skoal
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 66753



Thank you, Mike! I've been trying to figure out how to play that for years!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 66753



I have always played those quarter notes as 16th notes to give MORE COWBELL!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## NoQuarter

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 66271


he looks so young....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## winemanden

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 66750


Is that your pigeon on the left, coming home again?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

WMT WINE LOVERS
Dawg lol


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 66903


Well, this really cheers me up as we start putting up walls on our house today.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 67084



Rated PG-13: Violence and scarecrow smoking!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ZebraB




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 67096



The best pair of doors of that ilk I have seen was in the conservation area of a museum, where, obviously, people are very familiar with typography. (I don't have a picture.) The bathroom doors were labeled "Serif" and "Sans serif." 


Here is a single-seat unisex bathroom I spied in a bar in Norway.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 67248



Not so far from one of my real-life experiences:


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## mhopkins

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 67254



5 ounces per toaster=0 because in 2020 your toaster wouldn’t work. Plus one bike with a sock means that you would need exactly 1 socially distanced Thanksgiving meal with gravy to repaint your hamster.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 67296


Dang straight, we even fry our water,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

I'll probably get sent to the corner for this one, but I found it very funny.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I'll probably get sent to the corner for this one, but I found it very funny. View attachment 67310



Having once worked at a place plastered with those stupid goals photos all over ("Your Attitude Determines Your Altitude" and other BS) I agree with the sentiment here: P*SS ON IT!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 67315


oh my black lab gets so depressed,, lol
Dawg


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67345



Fact check: TRUE!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 67441



Well, there is a 100% chance I don't get the joke. That sign would imply that only 1 million people in the US would catch Covid if everyone were to be exposed to it. Already, over 8.5 times as many people in the US have _ALREADY HAD _coronavirus as that. 

Am I missing something? Is it simply the joke of a Covid denier? If so, that is fine -- I will know to just ignore it. But I cannot figure out how to interpret it in any rational, but humorous, way.


----------



## adiochiro3

sour_grapes said:


> Well, there is a 100% chance I don't get the joke. That sign would imply that only 1 million people in the US would catch Covid if everyone were to be exposed to it. Already, over 8.5 times as many people in the US have _ALREADY HAD _coronavirus as that.
> 
> Am I missing something? Is it simply the joke of a Covid denier? If so, that is fine -- I will know to just ignore it. But I cannot figure out how to interpret it in any rational, but humorous, way.



That's simply a reference to the really low death rate -- not the infection rate. Just laugh. It was funny.


----------



## sour_grapes

adiochiro3 said:


> That's simply a reference to the really low death rate -- not the infection rate. Just laugh. It was funny.



I see --- so "get it" means "die." You are right. That is SO FUNNY! Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha! That is hilarious!


----------



## jswordy

adiochiro3 said:


> That's simply a reference to the really low death rate -- not the infection rate. Just laugh. It was funny.



Well, you all called me out before for posts I made and then removed, so I am calling this one out.

Really? "...a 99.696% chance you won't get it..." is a reference to death rate? Speaking of death rate, more people have died than in any U.S. war since WW II. We've lost roughly double the number we lost in WW I. If projections are correct, by the end of the year the country will lose as many people as the number of graves in Arlington National Cemetery. Friday was our highest daily contraction rate so far.

It's sad it has been politicized and that's why we should all stay away from that aspect of it.


----------



## opus345

jswordy said:


> Well, you all called me out before for posts I made and then removed, so I am calling this one out.
> 
> Really? "...a 99.696% chance you won't get it..." is a reference to death rate? Speaking of death rate, more people have died than in any U.S. war since WW II. We've lost roughly double the number we lost in WW I. If projections are correct, by the end of the year the country will lose as many people as the number of graves in Arlington National Cemetery. Friday was our highest daily contraction rate so far.
> ...



Low death rate does not seem relevant when someone has lost friends/family to Covid. Pretty sobering to have a close friend's family declare DNR one day and the next day turn off the ventilator. He was gone within the hour.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> Well, you all called me out before for posts I made and then removed, so I am calling this one out.
> 
> Really? "...a 99.696% chance you won't get it..." is a reference to death rate? Speaking of death rate, more people have died than in any U.S. war since WW II. We've lost roughly double the number we lost in WW I. If projections are correct, by the end of the year the country will lose as many people as the number of graves in Arlington National Cemetery. Friday was our highest daily contraction rate so far.
> 
> It's sad it has been politicized and that's why we should all stay away from that aspect of it.
> 
> View attachment 67459


Sorry to cause problems, it has been deleted.


----------



## winemanden

cmason1957 said:


> I'll probably get sent to the corner for this one, but I found it very funny. View attachment 67310


Good job I didn't look up, I thought it was raining


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Well, you all called me out before for posts I made and then removed, so I am calling this one out.
> 
> Really? "...a 99.696% chance you won't get it..." is a reference to death rate? Speaking of death rate, more people have died than in any U.S. war since WW II. We've lost roughly double the number we lost in WW I. If projections are correct, by the end of the year the country will lose as many people as the number of graves in Arlington National Cemetery. Friday was our highest daily contraction rate so far.
> 
> It's sad it has been politicized and that's why we should all stay away from that aspect of it.
> 
> View attachment 67459


Even a crisis like this is political. Ask a politician. We have the same problem in the UK. It's far easier to criticize than to help or make a positive suggestion. It makes me laugh so much I want to cry.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67561



Except where I live, where less than 5% of the population is masked. Here, if you are wearing one, people look at you funny. Seriously. Do we have a lot of cases, you ask? OH YEAH.


----------



## jswordy

NOT a joke. 10/28/20


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## BRossi




----------



## Rocky

> *IMMUTABLE LAWS
> 
> 1.Law of Mechanical Repair *
> After your hands become coated with grease, your nose will begin to itch and you'll have to pee.
> 
> *2.Law of Gravity*
> Any tool, nut, bolt, screw, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible place in the universe.
> 
> *3.Law of Probability *
> The probability of being watched is directly proportional to the stupidity of your act.
> 
> *4.Law of Random Numbers*
> If you dial a wrong number, you never get a busy signal; someone always answers.
> 
> *5.Variation Law *
> If you change lines (or traffic lanes), the one you were in will always move faster than the one you are in now.
> 
> *6.Law of the Bath *
> When the body is fully immersed in water, the telephone will ring.
> 
> *7.Law of Close Encounters*
> The probability of meeting someone you know INCREASES dramatically when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with.
> 
> *8.Law of the Result*
> When you try to prove to someone that a machine won't work, IT WILL!!!
> 
> *9.Law of Biomechanics*
> The severity of the itch is inversely proportional to the reach.
> 
> *10.Law of the Theaters & Sports Arenas *- At any event, the people whose seats are furthest from the aisle, always arrive last. They are the ones who will leave their seats several times to go for food, beer, or the toilet and who leave early before the end of the performance or the game is over. The folks in the aisle seats come early, never move once, have long gangly legs or big bellies and stay to the bitter end of the performance. The aisle people also are very surly folk.
> 
> *11.The Coffee Law*
> As soon as you sit down to a cup of hot coffee, your boss will ask you to do something which will last until the coffee is cold.
> 
> *12.Murphy's Law of Lockers*
> If there are only 2 people in a locker room, they will have adjacent lockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> *13.Law of Physical Surfaces*
> The chances of an open-faced jelly sandwich landing face down on a floor are directly correlated to the newness and cost of the carpet or rug.
> 
> *14.Law of Logical Argument*
> Anything is possible IF you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> *15. Law of Physical Appearance*
> If the clothes fit, they're ugly.
> 
> *16.Law of Public Speaking*
> A closed mouth gathers no feet!
> 
> *17.Law of Commercial Marketing Strategy-*
> As soon as you find a product that you really like, they will stop making it OR the store will stop selling it!
> 
> *18.Doctors' Law*
> If you don't feel well, make an appointment to go to the doctor, by the time you get there, you'll feel better. But don't make an appointment and you'll stay sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> View attachment 67675



Or Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ok


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> gone for 3 years ow, i sure do miss my fisting boss
> Dawg
> View attachment 67689



Dawg, did you mean to put these in Post a Photo? If so, blame it on the time change, man!


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Dawg, did you mean to put these in Post a Photo? If so, blame it on the time change, man!


don't understand as to your meaning? but if your offeneded then poof it's gone
Dawg


----------



## Rocky




----------



## KCCam

hounddawg said:


> don't understand as to your meaning? but if your offeneded then poof it's gone
> Dawg


@hounddawg, I'm pretty sure there was no offense taken, it's just that this is a thread for meme's, and what you posted were just pictures, not meme's. So the Post a photo, any photo thread is likely a better place for them. That's all.


----------



## Arne

@hounddawg Bet you just forgot to add the caption to the pic. Love it man. Besides, it is a catfish time of year if the weather is warm enough to sit there to catch em. No harm no fowl, guess I couldn't say no harm no fish. LOL, Arne.


----------



## hounddawg

i was drinking and thought i was on post a photo,  
sorry everyone
PUPPY


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Dawg, did you mean to put these in Post a Photo? If so, blame it on the time change, man!
> [/QUO
> nope, i did not, got on the wrong thread. time change um yeah your right i spent to much of my time change on skeeter pee port while it rained
> pup


----------



## hounddawg

IN MY DEFENCE


Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

hounddawg said:


> IN MY DEFENCE
> View attachment 67717
> 
> Dawg



Whew! I was worried I had A LOT of catching up to do.


----------



## Johnd

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 67687
> 
> Dawg


Nice one Dawg!!!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Dawg, did you mean to put these in Post a Photo? If so, blame it on the time change, man!


yes, i thought i was on the other thread, you can see now what i get for doing my own thinking,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## winemanden

hounddawg said:


> i was drinking and thought i was on post a photo,
> sorry everyone
> PUPPY


Dawg, I usually blame it on using the wrong glasses.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemanden said:


> Dawg, I usually blame it on using the wrong glasses.



Or too many of the _right_ glasses! (BTDT!)


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> View attachment 67730


How did you get hold of my picture?


----------



## Neb Farmer

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 67687
> 
> Dawg


Nice shootin' !


----------



## cmason1957

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 67687
> 
> Dawg



Hey Dawg, did you noodle that fish or catch it that new fangled way with hooks and line???


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> Hey Dawg, did you noodle that fish or catch it that new fangled way with hooks and line???


ultra lite using 4 lb. Berkley line, on a 4 foot speed stick and a 3600 black max, bait cast in the dark, i got 4 black max, 2#-3600 both with 4lb. line , 2#55or 5600 cant remember with 10 lb. line. bought them all 4 in grand forks North Dakota in either 1994 or 1995 all four are 3 bearings, 
Dawg
PS in my day it was called hogging, and yes i have had my entire arm shredded, 
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> don't understand as to your meaning? but if your offeneded then poof it's gone
> Dawg



Now, how could I be offended by that nice cat. I am happy to see it was caused by alcohol.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Rocky

Urologists agree that emptying your bladder can save your life. Here is proof.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## hounddawg

KCCam said:


> @hounddawg, I'm pretty sure there was no offense taken, it's just that this is a thread for meme's, and what you posted were just pictures, not meme's. So the Post a photo, any photo thread is likely a better place for them. That's all.


yeah, but i was not sober enough to know where i was at, l thought i was on the photo, man you're not much help telling me all this after it's to late,,  
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 67790



That dog's name must be "2020".


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## KCCam

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67780


Yah, but in my house, that pot means my wife is cooking, and that means 3 days of *amazing* food! (It also means *I* don’t have to cook for 3 days.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Early November is finally here. I have seen a lot of hate spewed in recent days about a man who is a constant winner and overachiever, and that's what the people who support him like about him. Yes, he's been caught in some lies and maybe twisted the truth a little but he's still out there proving his haters wrong time after time. Some people are just jealous of someone who is successful and has money. 

Throw in a hot foreign underwear model at his side and they hate him even more. You may not have wanted him in his role, but he's there now and there's nothing you can do about it. I know it’s possibly just going to get worse over the next several days, but like him or not.......


Tom Brady is turning things around in Tampa.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> That dog's name must be "2020".



Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


>


yes it does, drink a few more and the voices will confirm it


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Early November is finally here. I have seen a lot of hate spewed in recent days about a man who is a constant winner and overachiever, and that's what the people who support him like about him. Yes, he's been caught in some lies and maybe twisted the truth a little but he's still out there proving his haters wrong time after time. Some people are just jealous of someone who is successful and has money.
> 
> Throw in a hot foreign underwear model at his side and they hate him even more. You may not have wanted him in his role, but he's there now and there's nothing you can do about it. I know it’s possibly just going to get worse over the next several days, but like him or not.......
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is turning things around in Tampa.



Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Early November is finally here. I have seen a lot of hate spewed in recent days about a man who is a constant winner and overachiever, and that's what the people who support him like about him. Yme wonder es, he's been caught in some lies and maybe twisted the truth a little but he's still out there proving his haters wrong time after time. Some people are just jealous of someone who is successful and has money.
> 
> Throw in a hot foreign underwear model at his side and they hate him even more. You may not have wanted him in his role, but he's there now and there's nothing you can do about it. I know it’s possibly just going to get worse over the next several days, but like him or not.......
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is turning things around in Tampa.


makes me wonder if Brady plays Spades, if so he should play his Trump card,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 67849


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

I have seen many ventriloquists over the years but I have never seen the equal of this guy. Enjoy!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 67909



Or was that "_what these countries need"_?


----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

Aren't you supposed to call a doctor if your election lasts this long?


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Aren't you supposed to call a doctor if your election lasts this long?


Only in Japan.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67950



Is it good that I have a higher number?


----------



## ibglowin

Absolutely! 

Mine is 60! LOL


Boatboy24 said:


> Is it good that I have a higher number?


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Is it good that I have a higher number?


gose you just have to fortifie or port, it, 4 can mean 7,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

Election stuff is getting serious...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Aren't you supposed to call a doctor if your election lasts this long?



I liked this so much I made a meme for it!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## KCCam

*N*


jswordy said:


> I liked this so much I made a meme for it!
> 
> View attachment 67957


Hey, there’s supposed to be *no politics! *(Nudge, nudge. Wink, wink.)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68064


do all three lol
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 68066


you're twisted wanna be friends,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68131


Are you going to eat that or put a stake through its heart and a cross on its grave?


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68131


You’re a goner I suspect


----------



## Neb Farmer

All you need is some garlic


----------



## Rocky

Watch out for those nightshades!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68131


I'D shoot it then make it into a BTL


----------



## Spencerthebuilder

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68131
> 
> A wooden Club Sandwich toothpic through its heart might be in order


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68060



SO VERY TRUE!!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

KCCam said:


> *N*
> Hey, there’s supposed to be *no politics! *(Nudge, nudge. Wink, wink.)


Once you catch up to here you'll realize I'm not the one posting the political stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68163



What, the pedals?


----------



## ZebraB




----------



## gamble

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68161


good luck seeing her naked for a while


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68161


Careful!!! she may start showing you figures$ of what a wife would cost if you had to pay her.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

Just because you are old, does not mean you have to grow up!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68290



It doesn't matter, I'll be getting 9 friends to come along.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I'll take the Aston..


----------



## sour_grapes

Definitely the Aston for me, too. Although, if @Dennis Griffith gets it before me, most of the others would be suitable, too.


----------



## Sage

Bottom row


----------



## Dennis Griffith

You can blame these on my wife.


----------



## KCCam




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Why not give all the funny meme's out there a place to reside here on WMT. Only hard rule is no political meme's of any nature.


UUM FOR WHICH SIDE????  
sorry, you had to know i could not resist,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## olusteebus

View attachment 68353


----------



## olusteebus

And it is gonna be a VERY sad song!

View attachment 68354


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

The difference is that those were a piece of furniture in those days whereas the flat screens today are more of an appliance.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:
Why not give all the funny meme's out there a place to reside here on WMT. Only hard rule is no political meme's of any nature.



hounddawg said:


> UUM FOR WHICH SIDE????
> sorry, you had to know i could not resist,
> Dawg



Pretty darned soon, I am going to remove my self-limiter and start posting away in response ... I'll say that much. I have been actively holding myself back so far. But like "genius" in the Einstein quote above, I have my limits.


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 68353



'Bus, too bad that your images did not post. I would have liked to see them, I am sure!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

The 70's for me!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Same as in the 60s.


----------



## my wine

An educational item.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68429



That hits too close to home!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

One of my all-time favorite pizzas. Canadian bacon, crushed pineapple and green chile'. 

You got sweet, salty and heat!  




Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68450


----------



## sour_grapes

I LOVE pineapple, but keep it away from my pizza. Heat and salt, yes. Sweet, NO!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> One of my all-time favorite pizzas. Canadian bacon, crushed pineapple and green chile'.
> 
> You got sweet, salty and heat!



I get the salty/sweet/heat concept, but pineapple has its place, and that is NOT on pizza.


----------



## Boatboy24

I have no caption:


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I have no caption:
> 
> View attachment 68455


What would you need a caption for? The image speaks for itself.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> I get the salty/sweet/heat concept, but pineapple has its place, and that is NOT on pizza.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl



I like pineapple in a very limited number of situations. Maybe it comes from my years in Hawaii as a youth and overloading on it.


----------



## hounddawg

FORMER WMT MEMBER
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## CDrew

This is getting into the political sphere, but pineapple on pizza is like a steak that is well done. Best not to ever go there.

But pineapple as pineapple is delicious!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Make that 4 topics never to discuss in public; politics, religion, quantum entanglement, and pineapple on pizza (yuck).


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Make that 4 topics never to discuss in public; politics, religion, quantum entanglement, and pineapple on pizza (yuck).



Agreed! In fact, I would rather talk about quantum entanglement with you again than pineapple on pizza!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Careful, we'll be debating Schrödinger's equation or something like that.


----------



## JB1956




----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> Careful, we'll be debating Schrödinger's equation or something like that.



I just read a somewhat interesting article on Quantum Theory the other day, I think I almost understood some of it.









How a new twist on quantum theory could solve its biggest mystery


The "wave function collapse" transforms vague clouds of quantum possibilities into the physical reality we know – but no one knows how. New experiments are finally revealing reality in the making




www.newscientist.com


----------



## KCCam

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68370


My dad (88 years young) still has his. It’s such a beautiful piece of furniture, we gutted it and put an entertainment system in it with a flat screen on top.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I just read a somewhat interesting article on Quantum Theory the other day, I think I almost understood some of it.



Well, that makes one of us. I just read it, and couldn't make heads or tails out of it. So I looked up two of the papers upon which it is based [1,2]. Those are (naturally) even tougher sledding. But I am working on it!

[1] Minev, Z., Mundhada, S., Shankar, S. _et al._ To catch and reverse a quantum jump mid-flight. _Nature_ 570, 200–204 (2019). https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-019-1287-z
[2] Pokorny, F., Zhang, C., _et al._, Tracking the Dynamics of an Ideal Quantum Measurement. _Phys. Rev. Lett._ 124, 080401(2020). Tracking the Dynamics of an Ideal Quantum Measurement


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## NoQuarter

sour_grapes said:


> Well, that makes one of us. I just read it, and couldn't make heads or tails out of it. So I looked up two of the papers upon which it is based [1,2]. Those are (naturally) even tougher sledding. But I am working on it!
> 
> [1] Minev, Z., Mundhada, S., Shankar, S. _et al._ To catch and reverse a quantum jump mid-flight. _Nature_ 570, 200–204 (2019). https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-019-1287-z
> [2] Pokorny, F., Zhang, C., _et al._, Tracking the Dynamics of an Ideal Quantum Measurement. _Phys. Rev. Lett._ 124, 080401(2020). Tracking the Dynamics of an Ideal Quantum Measurement


 It looks like they have (caught a glimpse) of a particle transforming into a wave, or a wave transforming into a particle. It does not say they actually seen it, just "given a glimpse" whatever that means.... Wave theory has stumped physicist for over 100 years now.... (Schrödinger's cat etc.).


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Neb Farmer

One of my favorites.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> I have no caption:
> 
> View attachment 68455


Better marbling with the regular Bud.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Fitting for 2020.........


----------



## ZebraB

ibglowin said:


> Fitting for 2020.........
> 
> View attachment 68546


That is already taken by the hoarders at the grocery stores


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

*If this is your smoke detector...*




*...you might be a redneck...*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Neb Farmer




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 68600


That is so good


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68652


i need some of your wine

Dawg


----------



## JustJoe

So, that wine I made in September must be ready to drink. Good thing since I already finished 2019, 2018, 2017....


Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68652


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 68602


So true!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 68662




Well, that explains my family's propensity to take whipped cream shots directly from the can!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68669
> 
> 
> Strange, I just got this overwhelming urge for a glass of milk. I still don't see R2-D2 but I think I see 42-DD.


----------



## Rocky

And you think Border Collies are smart...

Funny budweiser dog commercials - Superbowl - YouTube


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

After drinking Must, it looks vaguely familiar!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## KCCam




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Time to start thinking about Christmas shopping...


----------



## ibglowin

Well it's time to post this meme once again!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

more 2020 memes:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 68826



Interesting statistic. I understand that occasionally a second person is involved.


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> Interesting statistic. I understand that occasionally a second person is involved.


Maybe? Or as it sometimes says when a message is delivered "By hand"


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69005



Depends on where you live!


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> Depends on where you live!


That is an interesting word. I have heard it pronounced a number of ways in various parts of the Country. When it is pronounced like "pea cans" the emphasis can be on either syllable. I have heard it pronounced pee cahns' and I have also heard pe' cans rhyming with beacons. BTW, love pecan pie!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69020


your sick,,,,wanna be friends
Dawg


----------



## Venatorscribe

hounddawg said:


> your sick,,,,wanna be friends
> Dawg


He’s a bloody hero. we need more people like this within society


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69040


GOOD ONE  
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69040


Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce Good choice.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> View attachment 69052



Although, frankly, the "DITTO" sign is WAAAY more trouble than I would be willing to go to!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69088



Do I know Leon? 'El no! Leave me 'lone.


----------



## Bleedaggie

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69088



Too bad. I was looking for Elon.


----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69096



I wanted to give this a "laugh" AND a "wow" AND a "sad"!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> Too bad. I was looking for Elon.



That's OK. My friend Olen took them.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69118



Roommate in college was balding at age 18. During the holidays, he would go around singing, "I'll be bald by Christmas.... I'll be losing my hair..."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ZebraB




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Kinda rough in New England the last 24 hours...


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

This could only happen in 2020!

Santa shot down by fireworks! - YouTube


----------



## Sage

X


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## NoQuarter

In response to Ibglowins MEME

That's funny right there. Having my wife , then 4 daughters 4 years apart......I am a pad/tampon expert. I know about heavy/light days.. their use with softball, swim team..Dresses or bluejeans..... Hell, I even learned how to comfort (put up) with the crying and stuff. Glad that's all in my past.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69274



I hate those things!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69278



But does she even know how to heat them up? DOUBT IT!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> View attachment 69298


That's me!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69288




Aaaand, you misspelled judgmental!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Aaaand, you misspelled judgmental!



I assumed she was British.


----------



## StFrancis

From my BIL


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> Aaaand, you misspelled judgmental!




"It is a damn poor mind that can think of only one way to spell a word." _Andrew Jackson_


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I assumed she was British.



U-S-A!!! U-S-A!!!  Apparently, the irony of my post zipped on past ya...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 69404
> 
> "It is a damn poor mind that can think of only one way to spell a word." _Andrew Jackson_



"It takes one to know one." - Anonymous
Another one who missed the irony...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69408



GUILTY!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69418



Fact check: TRUE!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Ajmassa

*as a catholic I’m allowed to post this.


----------



## my wine

Would have been better if the eye motion was animated.


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 69458


OH SO TRUE,
Dawg


----------



## Ajmassa

my wine said:


> Would have been better if the eye motion was animated.


original gif


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Ajmassa

I’d be scared too!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69542


i am a extremely laid back and honest to the bone, BUT, if i visited you you'd need to guard that one,, lol
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69562



Yep, all the correct answers for me. Do I care? Again, no.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 69563


What's coal?


----------



## sour_grapes

winemanden said:


> What's coal?



Go due north on the M1 until you hit the Tyne...


----------



## Ajmassa

winemanden said:


> What's coal?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ajmassa

Not a meme. Just actual t-shirts in my dining room.

*(If you don’t know what this is, then we can’t be friends! )


----------



## hounddawg

Ajmassa said:


> Not a meme. Just actual t-shirts in my dining room.
> 
> *(If you don’t know what this is, then we can’t be friends! )View attachment 69658
> View attachment 69660
> View attachment 69659


dont burn your knees  
Dawg


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

This is my favorite Christmas card of all time from FoxTrot Comics by Bill Amend, who was a physics guy before becoming a cartoonist. Only those who are math geeks will get it and I do have to say after it appeared I sent him a note reminding him that the sqrt(x2) is equal to +/-x, not x and he changed it to be the cube root(x3) (I wish my computer keyboard could do exponents correctly). My high school math teacher Grace Williams, would have been so proud of me, she always took points off, if you made that mistake.

And I don't know if it really qualifies as a memo or not, since it came out in 2004.


----------



## sour_grapes

Of course "Merry-Xmass" works as well as "Merry Xmass"!

[Maybe he should have written (Force/acceleration/s)/]


----------



## heatherd

Can't recall if this has already been posted but it cracks me up.


----------



## heatherd




----------



## heatherd

And a local one from Maryland.


----------



## heatherd




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69688


naw water creates wet roads  
Dawg


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69688



OMG, this is from a local TV station in Huntsville, AL, the media market I live in, where they show traffic passing by and say obvious stuff like, "Traffic is heavy during rush hour." Then it's on to the liquor store robberies!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

sour_grapes said:


> Go due north on the M1 until you hit the Tyne...


Just joking. I used to work at New Monkton Colliery in Yorkshire when I was young chap


----------



## Boatboy24

*138MB in 1995 vs 128GB today.*


----------



## BRossi




----------



## Boatboy24

BRossi said:


> View attachment 69723



Thank goodness!


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *138MB in 1995 vs 128GB today.*
> View attachment 69712


I got a real chuckle out of these two memes. The first brought back memories of when, as a youngster, I used to wonder who "round John Virgin" ('round yon virgin) was, why they called the person who told a story on the radio an "air raider" (narrator) and who "Richard Stands" (for which it stands) was.

The second brought back memories of when I worked for DEC (mid to late 70's) and our new disk drive for our PDP8 and PDP16 systems was announced. At the time, a disk drive was a stand alone unit slightly smaller than a modern day washer or dryer, which held a stack of 5 each 14" disks. The sales force was ecstatic because the new drive was "30 meg!" Also, early in my manufacturing career, I remember PROMs and ROMs on our circuit boards which were 8K. When the 16K PROM was introduced, we were in heaven. When the 32K, then 64K came out we thought science was reaching the practical limit of manufacturing. It is laughable today that I sold systems to small newspapers for around $1 million in 1976 that did not have the power or capacity of this laptop I am using today which cost less than $500. 

Ain't science grand?!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

In the same vein..........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69737



Yeah, but those are all left-handed! I need right-handed ones.


----------



## eddie sanders

not sure how to post a Meme


----------



## jswordy

eddie sanders said:


> not sure how to post a Meme



Instructions below. Hit return between each image to stack them.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69737



Reminds me of the time my wife was helping me, and she brought me a crescent wrench and I told her I needed the metric one and not a standard. She turned around and went back to the toolbox without question.


----------



## BetsyM

heatherd said:


> View attachment 69681


I’ll sign up.


----------



## jswordy

MERRY CHRISTMAS to my fellow winos!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## winemanden

Don't try doing this at home


----------



## Gabert Grape

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69731


With Full Release!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69849



OTOH, back then, those two keys could actually fit on a damn keyring!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69849


I remember a 1950 Plymouth that we had that had three keys! Ignition, front doors and trunk/glove box.


----------



## mikewatkins727

You just dated yourself, Rocky. I, too, remember the third key.

Mike


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> OTOH, back then, those two keys could actually fit on a damn keyring!



And you could wash them with no worries about being able to unlock your car!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

mikewatkins727 said:


> You just dated yourself, Rocky.



When we were kids, they said that dating yourself would make you go blind!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> When we were kids, they said that dating yourself would make you go blind!


Alternatively, one could just "date oneself" until he needed glasses.


----------



## winemanden

UK latest


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

Alright, 2020! Is that all you got, bitch? You got 5-6 hours left. Bring it on or shut up!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Alright, 2020! Is that all you got, bitch? You got 5-6 hours left. Bring it on or shut up!



Don't tempt fate...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## eddie sanders

Finally truth in advertising!


----------



## Kraffty

Wine bottle cap gift from my MIL a few days ago.... little does she know just how true those words are.....


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69985



But ... What could it MEAN to the orderly progression of YEARS?  I laughed my a** off at this one.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

For members old enough to understand...


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 70010



SMASHED IN RECORD TIME!


----------



## opus345

mzee said:


> How Long for MLF?
> Post primary ML inoculation done on 28 Nov. Opti malo and MLB CH-16 both at recommended dosage and carboys kept at 70°. Wines are French Am hybrids and Syrah. 5 weeks on, Syrah is still working. How long should I wait?



Going to suggest that this question would get better results if posted in the Yeast, Additives & Wine Make Science forum.


----------



## hounddawg

Dennis Griffith said:


> Reminds me of the time my wife was helping me, and she brought me a crescent wrench and I told her I needed the metric one and not a standard. She turned around and went back to the toolbox without question.


i going to use that one, very cool man
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Sage




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Sage said:


> View attachment 70045


That will take care of those City Slickers


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

> *Nine Important Facts to Remember as We Grow Older*
> 
> #9 Death is the number 1 killer in the world.
> 
> #8 Life is sexually transmitted.
> 
> #7 Good health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die.
> 
> #6 Men have two motivations: hunger and hanky-panky, and they can't tell them apart. If you see a gleam in his eyes, make him a sandwich.
> 
> #5 Give a person a fish and you feed them for a day. Teach a person to use the Internet and they won't bother you for weeks, months, maybe years.
> 
> #4 Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in the hospital, dying of nothing.
> 
> #3 All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism.
> 
> #2 In the 60's, people took LSD to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and people take Prozac to make it normal.
> 
> #1 Life is like a jar of jalapeno peppers. What you do today may be a burning issue tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Sage

The one thing missing on the farm sign: farms aren't public property. Had a house for sale with acres, older buyer commented, "my grandkids will have a great area to ride their motorcycles". I said as long as they are on your property, I don't allow motorcycles on mine. End of sale.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> The one thing missing on the farm sign: farms aren't public property. Had a house for sale with acres, older buyer commented, "my grandkids will have a great area to ride their motorcycles". I said as long as they are on your property, I don't allow motorcycles on mine. End of sale.....



I have a hard time fathoming that someone would think that way!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I have a hard time fathoming that someone would think that way!



You must not have lived in the country, then, I guess. I have had people grow marijuana on mine! And in my state, possession of 1-5 plants is an automatic 6-10 years in prison. I also have a neighbor with a bad septic system. But he fixed it by channeling the overflow into my pasture. And people move out here from the city and say, well we are in the country now, so the dog can run fee! The dog packs up with others, comes to my place and kills goats. Then there are the hunters and fishermen who think all land is public. Did you know that if someone is trespassing on your land and they get hurt, you are liable? Sigh...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

Sage said:


> The one thing missing on the farm sign: farms aren't public property. Had a house for sale with acres, older buyer commented, "my grandkids will have a great area to ride their motorcycles". I said as long as they are on your property, I don't allow motorcycles on mine. End of sale.....


hey when they come to your deer stand and say, hey I've hunted here for years, funny the look on there faces looking down the bore of a 44 ma, lol
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70075


There was this guy on a quiz show who failed every question. The question master asked 'What happened?' 'Not my fault,' the man replied. 'I had all the right answers, the questions were wrong'.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Yup, this is Green Bay for sure.


----------



## Ajmassa

2020: crazy ass year memed into oblivion 

2021: hold my beer


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> Yup, this is Green Bay for sure.
> View attachment 70153


the extremely rare lower 48 polar bare


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70165



Well, after the fashion statements made yesterday, I'd say go for it!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70165


Living in Minnesota, I'll give it a few months.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70166


Is SHITT'S CREEK a misprint?


----------



## ibglowin

The name of the TV show is "Schitt's Creek". 






winemanden said:


> Is SHITT'S CREEK a misprint?


----------



## ibglowin

Season 3 of the Mandalorian looks like its gonna be amazing! LOL


----------



## Kraffty

Some people just don't get it I guess....


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> The name of the TV show is "Schitt's Creek".
> 
> View attachment 70220


Sorry, my mistake, I'll rephrase it. Is SCHITT$ CREEK a misprint?


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> View attachment 70244


How did my wife get on this forum?


----------



## ibglowin

No.









Schitt's Creek (TV Series 2015–2020) - IMDb


Schitt's Creek: Created by Dan Levy, Eugene Levy. With Eugene Levy, Catherine O'Hara, Dan Levy, Annie Murphy. After being a victim of fraud, Johnny Rose and his family go from extremely wealthy to penniless overnight. The only asset left to them is a small, unsophisticated town: Schitt's Creek...




www.imdb.com








winemanden said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I'll rephrase it. Is SCHITT$ CREEK a misprint?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Sage

That test also works even better with a big glass of wine. Best to check very regularly just to be sure


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## olusteebus

....


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> The name of the TV show is "Schitt's Creek".
> 
> View attachment 70220


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## wrongway




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## BRossi




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## NoQuarter

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70433


Best think since, ,,,sliced bread.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

I bought a chicken to make sandwiches.

It doesn't, it just poops all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70433


All 4 were unknown when I was a kid


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

And the Finance guy doesn't even make it into the photo...


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> And the Finance guy doesn't even make it into the photo...
> 
> View attachment 70537


Been there, done that, have the tee shirt!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

​


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 70548



Dunno. The ATM isn't capable of diverting your money elsewhere.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> View attachment 70552



I've gotta be honest, I think he's the smart one.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

WTH? took me awhile!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

For a certain forum member...........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky

*He: Your parents just don't seem to like me!
She: It is not that they don't like you. They think you have your head in the clouds, you are unrealistic and have delusions of grandeur.
He: Head in the clouds!? Unrealistic!? Delusions of grandeur!? Boy, are they going to be sorry when I'm King!*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## raspberry

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70695


they were always broken to


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Just having fun, not being political. This is the best 'Bernie at the inaugural" meme I've seen.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Just having fun, not being political. This is the best 'Bernie at the inaugural" meme I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 70733



I liked this one, too.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I liked this one, too.
> 
> View attachment 70754


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, here are a couple more.


----------



## winemanden

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ok, here are a couple more.
> 
> View attachment 70817
> 
> 
> View attachment 70818


Who is this guy who keeps hogging the memes? Somebody should buy him some socks.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

And they should have put sun glasses on Bernie to match


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70843



This meme forgot the most important thing - TASTE FREE!! I was very happy when my bonus daughter started dating a new guy and decided to stop being vegan after 5 years. Meat is good


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> This meme forgot the most important thing - TASTE FREE!! I was very happy when my bonus daughter started dating a new guy and decided to stop being vegan after 5 years. Meat is good



I know exactly what you mean. My vegan stepdaughter did a 180 and is back at the meat trough after many years of chewing on cardboard, sticks and grass.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> This meme forgot the most important thing - TASTE FREE!!



I think if you ate @GreginND 's fare, you would not have the same comment!


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> I think if you ate @GreginND 's fare, you would not have the same comment!


You mean he makes vegan ribs and brisket?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 70853


Oh..grooooan!


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I think if you ate @GreginND 's fare, you would not have the same comment!



I would love to try some of his, but I love meat.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. My vegan stepdaughter did a 180 and is back at the meat trough after many years of chewing on cardboard, sticks and grass.


Cardboard and sticks, NO. Grass is fine if you smoke it!!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 70860
> 
> View attachment 70861



Coworker did not like our boss. Found out the boss' address. Started filling out cards to Playboy, etc., magazines. The guy was inundated. His wife wanted to know why he subscribed to all this. He was telling us the story at work. Never did catch on to my coworker.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

Where's Bernie?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Kraffty

View attachment 70873

[/QUOTE]
My dad use to say “ it may not but you sure can lease some for a while”


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

@Kraffty. I'd like to just find out on my own.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## olusteebus

...


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 70873


My dad use to say “ it may not but you sure can lease some for a while”
[/QUOTE]

Coworker used to often say, *"Money can't buy you love - but it can buy you the next best thing!" *


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

*Looking Good Billy Ray! Feeling Good Louis!*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70938



Perhaps the Beware sign should have made it plain that the tail of a Golden Retriever can be considered a dangerous weapon. Along with the tongue.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Yes and they are excellent at blocking egress out of food distribution areas......






cmason1957 said:


> Perhaps the Beware sign should have made it plain that the tail of a Golden Retriever can be considered a dangerous weapon. Along with the tongue.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 70983




Hmmm...I'm suddenly craving a beer.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

...singing this will be the day that I die.....


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 70998



RARE prototypes!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Sage




----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy

Lil Southern humor...


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 71109



Ever priced one? It's like getting half a loaf of bread for the full loaf price!  (Apologies to any forum member who owns one. But really, it is!)


----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> Ever priced one? It's like getting half a loaf of bread for the full loaf price!  (Apologies to any forum member who owns one. But really, it is!)


I drove one once which was really interesting since I am 6' 4" and 220 pounds. Once I was shoehorned in I couldn't move my legs enough to pedal it. So I disagree with your assessment - it's more like a fourth of a loaf.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*A little scary but could be true soon! Ordering pizza in 2022.*

CALLER: Is this Pizza Hut?
GOOGLE: No sir, it's Google Pizza.
CALLER: I must have dialed a wrong number, sorry.
GOOGLE: No sir, Google bought Pizza Hut last month.
CALLER: OK. I would like to order a pizza.
GOOGLE: Do you want your usual, sir?
CALLER: My usual? You know me?
GOOGLE: According to our caller ID data sheet, the last 12 times you called you ordered an extra-large pizza with three cheeses, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and meatballs on a thick crust.
CALLER: Super! That’s what I’ll have.
GOOGLE: May I suggest that this time you order a pizza with ricotta, arugula, sun-dried tomatoes and olives on a whole wheat gluten-free thin crust?
CALLER: What? I don’t want a vegetarian pizza!
GOOGLE: Your cholesterol is not good, sir.
CALLER: How the hell do you know that?
GOOGLE: Well, we cross-referenced your home phone number with your medical records. We have the result of your blood tests for the last 7 years.
CALLER: Okay, but I do not want your rotten vegetarian pizza! I already take medication for my cholesterol.
GOOGLE: Excuse me sir, but you have not taken your medication regularly. According to our database, you purchased only a box of 30 cholesterol tablets once at Lloyds Pharmacy, 4 months ago.
CALLER: I bought more from another Pharmacy.
GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your credit card statement.
CALLER: I paid in cash.
GOOGLE: But you did not withdraw enough cash according to your bank statement.
CALLER: I have other sources of cash.
GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your latest tax returns, unless you bought them using an undeclared income source, which is against the law!
CALLER: WHAT THE HELL!
GOOGLE: I'm sorry sir, we use such information only with the sole intention of helping you.
CALLER: Enough already! I'm sick to death of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp and all the others. I'm going to an island without the internet, TV, where there is no phone service and no one to watch me or spy on me.
GOOGLE: I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport first. It expired 6 weeks ago.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> *A little scary but could be true soon! Ordering pizza in 2022.*
> 
> CALLER: Is this Pizza Hut?
> GOOGLE: No sir, it's Google Pizza.
> CALLER: I must have dialed a wrong number, sorry.
> GOOGLE: No sir, Google bought Pizza Hut last month.
> CALLER: OK. I would like to order a pizza.
> GOOGLE: Do you want your usual, sir?
> CALLER: My usual? You know me?
> GOOGLE: According to our caller ID data sheet, the last 12 times you called you ordered an extra-large pizza with three cheeses, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and meatballs on a thick crust.
> CALLER: Super! That’s what I’ll have.
> GOOGLE: May I suggest that this time you order a pizza with ricotta, arugula, sun-dried tomatoes and olives on a whole wheat gluten-free thin crust?
> CALLER: What? I don’t want a vegetarian pizza!
> GOOGLE: Your cholesterol is not good, sir.
> CALLER: How the hell do you know that?
> GOOGLE: Well, we cross-referenced your home phone number with your medical records. We have the result of your blood tests for the last 7 years.
> CALLER: Okay, but I do not want your rotten vegetarian pizza! I already take medication for my cholesterol.
> GOOGLE: Excuse me sir, but you have not taken your medication regularly. According to our database, you purchased only a box of 30 cholesterol tablets once at Lloyds Pharmacy, 4 months ago.
> CALLER: I bought more from another Pharmacy.
> GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your credit card statement.
> CALLER: I paid in cash.
> GOOGLE: But you did not withdraw enough cash according to your bank statement.
> CALLER: I have other sources of cash.
> GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your latest tax returns, unless you bought them using an undeclared income source, which is against the law!
> CALLER: WHAT THE HELL!
> GOOGLE: I'm sorry sir, we use such information only with the sole intention of helping you.
> CALLER: Enough already! I'm sick to death of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp and all the others. I'm going to an island without the internet, TV, where there is no phone service and no one to watch me or spy on me.
> GOOGLE: I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport first. It expired 6 weeks ago.



Sad, but true. And now Facebook is all mad at Apple for giving people the option to not have themselves tracked by apps.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Sage

I like it!!


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 71178
> View attachment 71179



So I stole your COVID meme and posted it to Facebook, and it is EVEN FUNNIER what they then did to it!!!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> So I stole your COVID meme and posted it to Facebook, and it is EVEN FUNNIER what they then did to it!!!
> 
> View attachment 71192



Oh that is just absolutely wonderful. I am just sitting here giggling out loud. Particularly when I tell you I stole it from someone else on Facebook that didn't have that "warning" all over it.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Oh that is just absolutely wonderful. I am just sitting here giggling out loud. Particularly when I tell you I stole it from someone else on Facebook that didn't have that "warning" all over it.



I ABSOLUTELY EFFING BELIEVE IT, having done the same myself!!!  Shared a meme right off FB, had it removed for being un-factual. THEY ARE EFFING JOKES, FB!!! "Artificial intelligence," indeed!


----------



## jswordy

Just wanna say this is the funniest thing I have seen all week, and I hope to GOD no one here was drunk enough to fall for it. If you did, I hope you sold up quick. Cuz a LOT of people are losing their azzes on this classic "pump and dump" right now. Interesting, though – For some strange reason, the news media are NOT covering all the losers, like they covered the winners!  Move along, nothing to see here except a company that's really worth $16 a share...


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Just wanna say this is the funniest thing I have seen all week, and I hope to GOD no one here was drunk enough to fall for it. If you did, I hope you sold up quick. Cuz a LOT of people are losing their azzes on this classic "pump and dump" right now. Interesting, though – For some strange reason, the news media are NOT covering all the losers, like they covered the winners!  Move along, nothing to see here except a company that's really worth $16 a share...
> 
> View attachment 71195


Wait a while ..... it'll be back under $10 where it belongs!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Wait a while ..... it'll be back under $10 where it belongs!



From reddit wallstreetbets... Cuban and Elon Musk, both of whom had a ton of cash in cheap at the front end and made bundles, had been whipping on the greater fools. Now Cuban says hey, be a fool for me again! Don't stop now!


----------



## jswordy

Winters in Tennessee....


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Wait a while ..... it'll be back under $10 where it belongs!



All those that lost a ton on short positions in the last month likely cleared their positions and took the hit. Then got right back in on the short game at the new, insane and unsustainable price, and made all their money back in the last 3 days.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

In Wisconsin


----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 71216



You hit that nail on the head!


----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> All those that lost a ton on short positions in the last month likely cleared their positions and took the hit. Then got right back in on the short game at the new, insane and unsustainable price, and made all their money back in the last 3 days.



Five days...




Dead cat bounce... Note post-market price...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie

Sage said:


> View attachment 71222



Super funny. But seriously, do you know where she found it?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71258


politics like that I can happily argue for hours, expecially if I have a plate full of nachos to keep me going


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71258



*MIKE FOR PRESIDENT! *


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## olusteebus

...


----------



## olusteebus

...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin

He supposedly saw his shadow during a freaking snowstorm.......

#fakegroundhog




Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 71277


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 71278


Let me know what the date is, I can take the wine but at my age Oranges are no good for me!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Riledup5




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Saw Lewis live in Chattanooga once and in Huntsville once. Funny man!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

You know yer a wino when yer wife posts this to yer FB feed!


----------



## jswordy

Hmmm...


----------



## ibglowin

This isn’t your average everyday stupid, this is advanced stupid


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> This isn’t your average everyday stupid, this is advanced stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71354



You're right, the guy on the ground isn't wearing a hard hat.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe

jswordy said:


> You know yer a wino when yer wife posts this to yer FB feed!
> 
> View attachment 71349


So funny ! Good one


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Riledup5




----------



## JustJoe

Riledup5 said:


> View attachment 71395


Been there, done that. Nearly killed myself when the ball came back at 100 mph.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 71397



NOT showing my wife that one!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Hmmm...
> View attachment 71350


Man I used to work with used to take his sandwiches in there. He said he didn't want to waste time during his lunch break!


----------



## Rocky

Riledup5 said:


> View attachment 71395


Thank you for this posting. It was "laugh out loud" funny (and so typical of duffers like me).


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Or retirement life!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

Now this is a "No Trespassing" sign!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Riledup5

Actual "fence" I saw in Golden, CO. See anything wrong?


----------



## sour_grapes

A zoom call that went very wrong:


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Darrell Hawley

It's only February and we already have a top contender for the "DARWIN" awards. Lady ran out of hair spray and used Gorilla glue spray instead. She now wants to sue them because they say do not get on clothes, skin or eyes but nothing about "Not putting it in your hair".









Tessica Brown Says She's More Than Just the 'Gorilla Glue Girl'


ET spoke with Tessica Brown, who went viral after posting a video about styling her hair with Gorilla Glue.




www.etonline.com


----------



## ibglowin

Duel Fuel Smoke House!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

Darrell Hawley said:


> It's only February and we already have a top contender for the "DARWIN" awards. Lady ran out of hair spray and used Gorilla glue spray instead. She now wants to sue them because they say do not get on clothes, skin or eyes but nothing about "Not putting it in your hair".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessica Brown Says She's More Than Just the 'Gorilla Glue Girl'
> 
> 
> ET spoke with Tessica Brown, who went viral after posting a video about styling her hair with Gorilla Glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com



Not really a contender for the "DARWIN" Awards. To be a true contender for that you must not have survived your stupidity and also, must not have procreated prior to your stupidity. She may be a contender for a Stella Award - All True Cases - True Stella Awards. A site that highlights questionable legal cases.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Not really a contender for the "DARWIN" Awards. To be a true contender for that you must not have survived your stupidity and also, must not have procreated prior to your stupidity. She may be a contender for a Stella Award - All True Cases - True Stella Awards. A site that highlights questionable legal cases.



Read yesterday that she is planning to SUE the company because it did not EXPRESSLY warn her on the product that it was not to be used for hair! Has a Go Fund Me page. Last I saw, there was $15 grand in it. It's the American Way!


----------



## Rocky

Now this dog is a soccer fan!

Dog football fan - YouTube


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 71497



I have a beard and that ain't me. Come to Tennessee, I know a whole lot like me.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Riledup5




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

So you can fry an egg on the sidewalk in the South, look what we can do in Wisconsin.


----------



## JustJoe

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 71553


where can I buy some of those?


----------



## beano

Damn I'm cold now


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

beano said:


> Damn I'm cold now


-35 wind chill here in Green Bay, YUP, that's cold.


----------



## JBP

Windchill here in MN -37 after the sun is up. I think I will wait to take the dogs out. 

Clearly a winery day.


----------



## my wine

21 here in balmy SW Ohio. Thinking of stoking up the BBQ grill.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Yet another on a similar theme:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71739



WINNER!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 71751


Is this a tip from the person who used gorilla glue to style her hair?


----------



## Sage

Flex seal works on hair too.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71738



I'd like to know if that cage goes 6 feet below the surface.


----------



## ibglowin

There is actually a logical reason behind I found out......









Mortsafe - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








Boatboy24 said:


> I'd like to know if that cage goes 6 feet below the surface.


----------



## VinesnBines

ibglowin said:


> There is actually a logical reason behind I found out......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortsafe - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Grave robbers was my thought. A huge problem in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries before laws were changed to allow medical students to practice on cadavers. 

A little early history lesson.


----------



## NoQuarter

VinesnBines said:


> Grave robbers was my thought. A huge problem in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries before laws were changed to allow medical students to practice on cadavers.
> 
> A little early history lesson.


 I was thinking of ordering one to ensure the mother-in-law don't come back.
( Not all mother-in-laws are bad, My wife has a really good one).


----------



## Daboyleroy

jswordy said:


> View attachment 71751



on some sites there would be a note......
” follow me on - ————-for additional vehicle repairs.....


----------



## ibglowin

Truth!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Daboyleroy

JustJoe said:


> Is this a tip from the person who used gorilla glue to style her hair?




Note for future lawsuit compensation, the flex seal does NOT say 
to NOT use in your engine.


----------



## jswordy

Heck, that must have been judged "political." I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Daboyleroy

It was/is hilarious


----------



## jswordy




----------



## my wine

jswordy said:


> View attachment 71775


How many bottles of wine will it take before your foot stops doing that?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71813



Volume 1 of an infinite set.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> *A little scary but could be true soon! Ordering pizza in 2022.*
> 
> CALLER: Is this Pizza Hut?
> GOOGLE: No sir, it's Google Pizza.
> CALLER: I must have dialed a wrong number, sorry.
> GOOGLE: No sir, Google bought Pizza Hut last month.
> CALLER: OK. I would like to order a pizza.
> GOOGLE: Do you want your usual, sir?
> CALLER: My usual? You know me?
> GOOGLE: According to our caller ID data sheet, the last 12 times you called you ordered an extra-large pizza with three cheeses, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and meatballs on a thick crust.
> CALLER: Super! That’s what I’ll have.
> GOOGLE: May I suggest that this time you order a pizza with ricotta, arugula, sun-dried tomatoes and olives on a whole wheat gluten-free thin crust?
> CALLER: What? I don’t want a vegetarian pizza!
> GOOGLE: Your cholesterol is not good, sir.
> CALLER: How the hell do you know that?
> GOOGLE: Well, we cross-referenced your home phone number with your medical records. We have the result of your blood tests for the last 7 years.
> CALLER: Okay, but I do not want your rotten vegetarian pizza! I already take medication for my cholesterol.
> GOOGLE: Excuse me sir, but you have not taken your medication regularly. According to our database, you purchased only a box of 30 cholesterol tablets once at Lloyds Pharmacy, 4 months ago.
> CALLER: I bought more from another Pharmacy.
> GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your credit card statement.
> CALLER: I paid in cash.
> GOOGLE: But you did not withdraw enough cash according to your bank statement.
> CALLER: I have other sources of cash.
> GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your latest tax returns, unless you bought them using an undeclared income source, which is against the law!
> CALLER: WHAT THE HELL!
> GOOGLE: I'm sorry sir, we use such information only with the sole intention of helping you.
> CALLER: Enough already! I'm sick to death of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp and all the others. I'm going to an island without the internet, TV, where there is no phone service and no one to watch me or spy on me.
> GOOGLE: I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport first. It expired 6 weeks ago.



It's all about the AI. Check out a film called 'The Social Dilemma'.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71808


But you have to be over 50 to get it


----------



## Daboyleroy

Think of .. ....The Count.....

hint...hint


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

I gave you ONE thing to do!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage

How???? Did they get that loaded and tied on????


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> How???? Did they get that loaded and tied on????



How did they get that vehicle out of there????


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## olusteebus

More important, how did they get that guy to drive the damn thing!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> More important, how did they get that guy to drive the damn thing!



Easy. Those were the days of, "Wanna eat? Drive the truck!"


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 71985



Is he talking about @ibglowin?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 71983


So the damn thing talks too, eh? Just wait until I get that drawer open!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72028


----------



## jswordy




----------



## my wine

And there at the pub he performed the haka dance to describe the ordeal with the shark.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## KCCam

The average person drinks 1.5 glasses of wine a day? I don’t know where that stat came from, but I always *knew* I was *way *above average!  I get much better mileage than that. If you work out the math, it appears those are Canadian (or UK) gallons, at 8 oz per glass. Or maybe it really does mean 6.4 oz per glass. Oh, I don’t know, all I do know is right now I need another glass of wine.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72084



Yes! The "Subscribe at our Low Annual Rate" promotion that automatically rolls you to full rate the next year.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## KCCam




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## JustJoe

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 72131


Where did you find pictures of all of those (wines?) It brings back some frightening memories.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 72131



The jingle for buck a bottle Tbird was:

What's the word?
Thunderbird!
What's the price?
Fifty twice!

Boone's Farm ad...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72134



We still have Netflix but our time is mostly spent on Acorn.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## gamble




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## gilroyca

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 72190


Don't forget picture of any UFO


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957

Probably only those folks involved in writing software will appreciate this:


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 72230



Not after they get smashed together.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley

For those that ever made maple syrup.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JustJoe




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Johnd

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 72230


Yes, yes it does. This isn’t a sustainable model for life.......


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> Yes, yes it does. This isn’t a sustainable model for life.......



Oh, I didn't know Mr. and Mrs. Potato Head could actually reproduce before! Always happy to learn things!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus

I hope am not posting duplicates. View attachment 72337
View attachment 72337


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

As is true for many engineers, my college paperwork shows that I took a course in thermodynamics, even shows I got a B in the class. But I certainly never took it seriously enough to remember any of it or to consider self harm. Well other than the normal self harm from alcohol, during the college years, of course maybe that accounts for remembering so little from so many classes.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72376



Those opening lines (from D.L. Goodstein's "States of Matter") are famous/infamous in my field. Here is a contemporaneous review of that book: https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/pdf/10.1063/1.3023520


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72376



So far a huge hit among profs I have sent it to at the NASA-oriented university where I work.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72376



Quote from professor: "HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I have taught that material (not that textbook). I can see why it would cause the pioneers some significant mental health issues!"


----------



## cmason1957

My wife (and certainly the ex) assure me this is correct.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## jswordy

That "Oh s**t!" moment....


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

To which my Kentucky friend replied: "Way too complicated... turn the jumper battery upside down use your finger to plug the vent + to + - to - vroom."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

Hit me in the funny bone cuz I'm old, so I have had to actively stop myself from referring to it as the "tranny" at mechanical websites and pages I frequent.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

Been there.........


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Vern

They are also expensive to replant.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

No hearing protection, no eye protection. I would pull a"stop work" on them!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 72465


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Saw this on another site and stole it. Maybe time for a new Avatar! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Saw this on another site and stole it. Maybe time for a new Avatar! LOL
> 
> View attachment 72475



I have posted this before, but this is from the door of a unisex bathroom (single-seater) in a bar in Norway:


----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> Saw this on another site and stole it. Maybe time for a new Avatar! LOL
> 
> View attachment 72475


is that why they're called cocktails?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Saw this on another site and stole it. Maybe time for a new Avatar! LOL
> 
> View attachment 72475


I have heard of these optical illusions and double interpretation images! Some people actually see a glass of wine.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72518



I'm so old that I remember when you called someone's HOME phone that was often mounted on the wall in the kitchen...
and if they weren't able to answer, it just rang and rang... 
and then eventually you hung up....
and maybe later, you tried again...
But nobody FREAKED OUT that the call wasn't picked up somehow. At all...

I miss those days.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> I'm so old that I remember when you called someone's HOME phone that was often mounted on the wall in the kitchen...
> and if they weren't able to answer, it just rang and rang...
> and then eventually you hung up....
> and maybe later, you tried again...
> But nobody FREAKED OUT that the call wasn't picked up somehow. At all...
> 
> I miss those days.



And likewise, I fondly recall that if the home phone rang, you actually wanted to answer it. I still have a landline (VOIP, but still...), and I cannot recall the last time that someone whom I wanted to speak to called me on it. But lots of spam and robocalls!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> I'm so old that I remember when you called someone's HOME phone that was often mounted on the wall in the kitchen...
> and if they weren't able to answer, it just rang and rang...
> and then eventually you hung up....
> and maybe later, you tried again...
> But nobody FREAKED OUT that the call wasn't picked up somehow. At all...
> 
> I miss those days.


Were you lucky enough NOT to be on a party line ? I believe we had to share the one phone line with 4-5 neighboring farms. There was ALWAYS one that had to pick up the phone to see what the neighbors were talking about until one of their kids came running into the house shouting so you knew who was on the line and then they hung up.


----------



## my wine

Oh yea, party lines. Now it's called google research.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72519


Guys and Gals, my birthday is May 31 and my daughter's is March 1. Just sayin...


----------



## Riledup5

Rocky said:


> Guys and Gals, my birthday is May 31 and my daughter's is March 1. Just sayin...


Yeah, mine is 9 months after the 4th of July. Talk about fireworks!


----------



## Boatboy24

Riledup5 said:


> Yeah, mine is 9 months after the 4th of July. Talk about fireworks!



Mine is exactly 9 months after my parents' wedding day.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine is exactly 9 months after my parents' wedding day.


Mine was on 14th March, the year prohibition ended. Still young at heart though!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72576



Around here in boomtown, that can be just a year ago. They cannot build enough houses to keep up with the demand.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Around here in boomtown, that can be just a year ago. They cannot build enough houses to keep up with the demand.


Same in the UK


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

Along the same idea, Pearls Before Swine from a few days ago.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Along the same idea, Pearls Before Swine from a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 72623



And the neighbor's name was "Keith."


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## hounddawg

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 72627


✌hum, the top 2,, I know for sure work, but the bottom 2 you got me, yep i ain't got a clue bout them,,, oh and on the limb it should be off a peach tree, and also 2 pieces of bailing wire will witch as well,,, also called divining rods,, or witching,,,,,✌
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

WHAT CAN I SAY, I KNOW I AIN'T RIGHT,,,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 72628



Just an abbreviation for Tooth Avenue...


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 72627



All of the first three will work, and having played golf, number four works often, too. My FIL taught me how to witch. It's the strangest feeling when the stick dips down hard all on its own. He taught me that the stick has to be a live cutting and a fruit tree works best, and he had me start out with the pointed end pointing up. I'll never forget, on my second time, he said, "Now this time, I want you to hold on to those branches REAL hard!" I did and they literally twisted so the stick could point down. It is a very strange thing!

So, 15 years later my FIL had passed away and I witched for my new farm well location and found two good strong spots. One was more convenient to power, so I had the well driller over and told him that was where I wanted it. I said nothing about witching it. Danged if he didn't walk back to his truck, pull out a forked branch, and witch it himself. It pulled right down strongly where I had marked, and he drove his stake there. Then I told him.

After they drilled the well to 70 feet, he said they got more than 15 gallons per minute of flow. "You'll never run out of water." My pump is set at 50 feet, and I never have. I have the softest, most wonderful water here. Makes great beer and wine! Yet everyone wonders why I never connected to the county water line that runs across my frontage!


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 72629
> 
> WHAT CAN I SAY, I KNOW I AIN'T RIGHT,,,
> Dawg



Dawg, I ain't right either! I wanna see the tree those grow on!


----------



## jswordy

Ummm...


----------



## mikewatkins727

jswordy said:


> All of the first three will work, and having played golf, number four works often, too. My FIL taught me how to witch. It's the strangest feeling when the stick dips down hard all on its own. He taught me that the stick has to be a live cutting and a fruit tree works best, and he had me start out with the pointed end pointing up. I'll never forget, on my second time, he said, "Now this time, I want you to hold on to those branches REAL hard!" I did and they literally twisted so the stick could point down. It is a very strange thing!
> 
> So, 15 years later my FIL had passed away and I witched for my new farm well location and found two good strong spots. One was more convenient to power, so I had the well driller over and told him that was where I wanted it. I said nothing about witching it. Danged if he didn't walk back to his truck, pull out a forked branch, and witch it himself. It pulled right down strongly where I had marked, and he drove his stake there. Then I told him.
> 
> After they drilled the well to 70 feet, he said they got more than 15 gallons per minute of flow. "You'll never run out of water." My pump is set at 50 feet, and I never have. I have the softest, most wonderful water here. Makes great beer and wine! Yet everyone wonders why I never connected to the county water line that runs across my frontage!


Tried it, done it! Fifteen year ago I returned home to Ohio and bought 11 ac plot with farm house. Two months later well pump upchucks and I am left with out water. Could not extract pump so I asked my son if knew anyone who could witch for water. Hell, he says, do it yourself and outfits me with two coat hanger wires. Found a likely spot. Had my brother and son witch it and we all agreed on the same spot. Well is 90 feet down and I don't worry about water.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mikewatkins727

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 72633


@Boatboy24 Where oh where do you get such s***t?


----------



## Boatboy24

mikewatkins727 said:


> @Boatboy24 Where oh where do you get such s***t?



Ha. Either Facebook, or the other forum I frequent...frequently..."The Virtual Weber Bullet".


----------



## Kraffty

This is NOT a meme, it's a screen capture from my facebook page. Why on earth would this show up on my page? There is not a single thing on the list of NON NON NON's that I support AND free shipping on $60.00 worth of this NON something I can't imagining spending $5.00 on makes me wonder how much this colored water costs.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> This is NOT a meme, it's a screen capture from my facebook page. Why on earth would this show up on my page? There is not a single thing on the list of NON NON NON's that I support AND free shipping on $60.00 worth of this NON something I can't imagining spending $5.00 on makes me wonder how much this colored water costs.View attachment 72635



Plus they used "borne" when they meant "born." That alone would kill it for me!


----------



## Robert R

Kraffty said:


> This is NOT a meme, it's a screen capture from my facebook page. Why on earth would this show up on my page? There is not a single thing on the list of NON NON NON's that I support AND free shipping on $60.00 worth of this NON something I can't imagining spending $5.00 on makes me wonder how much this colored water costs.View attachment 72635


That is as wrong as decaf coffee. what's the point?


----------



## 1d10t

Looking up definitions they may well be afoul of the law calling this spirits since it is alcohol free.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> This is NOT a meme, it's a screen capture from my facebook page. Why on earth would this show up on my page? There is not a single thing on the list of NON NON NON's that I support AND free shipping on $60.00 worth of this NON something I can't imagining spending $5.00 on makes me wonder how much this colored water costs.View attachment 72635



"Targeted for your benefit". Thanks Zuck.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Riledup5




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemanden

1d10t said:


> Looking up definitions they may well be afoul of the law calling this spirits since it is alcohol free.


They call it Spirits because it's a Ghost of what it should be!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 72706



"That's why I don't have one!" he replied, typing into his iMac with a camera looking right at everything he does....  

"TTYL. Time to watch a new program on my Smart TV!" 

"Then later, I am off to an undisclosed location, as soon as I find my cellphone so I'll have it along!"


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

Not a meme, but had to share.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Any one you know?


----------



## mikewatkins727

Boatboy24 said:


> Not a meme, but had to share.



You have no memes that give this one justice.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Riledup5




----------



## hounddawg

mikewatkins727 said:


> Tried it, done it! Fifteen year ago I returned home to Ohio and bought 11 ac plot with farm house. Two months later well pump upchucks and I am left with out water. Could not extract pump so I asked my son if knew anyone who could witch for water. Hell, he says, do it yourself and outfits me with two coat hanger wires. Found a likely spot. Had my brother and son witch it and we all agreed on the same spot. Well is 90 feet down and I don't worry about water.


yup same as bailing wire
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81

At my brother's wedding, all my older relatives kept poking me and saying, "you're next!"

I got even at the next funeral.

None of them spoke to me after that. Dang! That worked well!




Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 72678


----------



## winemaker81

My brother sent me this. My first thought was, "lightweight!"


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## winemaker81

I'm not sure this is possible.



hounddawg said:


> View attachment 72737


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72774



That math doesn't work. Apple's current valuation is over $2T.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 72796


AMEN,


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 72766


flower child, hippies didn't bathe lol


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> flower child, hippies didn't bathe lol



WE SURE DID!


----------



## cmason1957

And boy have I been getting the calls about Apple account being compromised today. I have no Apple Account.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin

Snuasage Spelunking.......


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Snuasage Spelunking.......
> 
> View attachment 72808


hum, i take it that's a sausage fest,,,,,


----------



## cmason1957

hounddawg said:


> hum, i take it that's a sausage fest,,,,,


Heck, I thought that was you in the picture!


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> Heck, I thought that was you in the picture!


it's a good thing for me, I did not have any wine in my mouth,,,  
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

hum, he does kinda favor me
Dawg


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 72809



I have a real difficult time NOT telling my wife's friend what those "rawhide" dog chew-toys are made from...


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> I have a real difficult time NOT telling my wife's friend what those "rawhide" dog chew-toys are made from...


double Dawg Dare U  
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> double Dawg Dare U
> Dawg



Nahh, I like her, she is squeamish, and she is very beautiful. I don't want to chase that away!


----------



## winemaker81

except for champagne breakfast ....


----------



## winemanden




----------



## jswordy

When I told my wife this, she slapped me!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

OK, so I found this interesting. (Let the arguments begin!)


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72833



TRUE CONFESSION: There are only two commercials that run through my brain as earworms, and I will actually turn up the volume when they come on. This one for Geico ("Scoop! There it is!"), and a Kroger cartoon spot that has a catchy "low-low-low-low-low-low-low-low-low" tune.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> OK, so I found this interesting. (Let the arguments begin!)
> 
> View attachment 72834


In New England, we called it "tonic" until a few years ago. Local grocery stores referred to it as "tonic".

Guide to New England Slang


----------



## CDrew

We called all soda "Coke" when I lived in Virginia in the 1970s. And a "coke" could mean any variety of carbonated soda pop. And then I spent a summer in Minnesota and it was called "pop" which I thought was quaint, and they thought I was a southern redneck which I wasn't. Much. Now I call it something I don't drink. Lol.


----------



## Robert R

It's a coke.


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> OK, so I found this interesting. (Let the arguments begin!)
> 
> View attachment 72834


LSD AGAIN ?
MAN STICK TO WINE,,,, LMFAO JUST JOKING,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> TRUE CONFESSION: There are only two commercials that run through my brain as earworms, and I will actually turn up the volume when they come on. This one for Geico ("Scoop! There it is!"), and a Kroger cartoon spot that has a catchy "low-low-low-low-low-low-low-low-low" tune.


now I'm worried for you, if you need some one to talk to, feel free to call BR549,,, lol  
Dawg


----------



## Riledup5




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> View attachment 72829


I wonder what would have happened if they had come out with a "1/5 pounder." Seems to me like they missed a golden opportunity for a double win for them, more business and lower cost!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> In New England, we called it "tonic" until a few years ago. Local grocery stores referred to it as "tonic".
> 
> Guide to New England Slang



Wife was a longtime Connecticut resident, never heard it called tonic. Maybe a NH thing?


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> I wonder what would have happened if they had come out with a "1/5 pounder." Seems to me like they missed a golden opportunity for a double win for them, more business and lower cost!



That's about what it is after cooking.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Dennis Griffith

They call it 'pop' in the Boston area.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Wife was a longtime Connecticut resident, never heard it called tonic. Maybe a NH thing?


I know for sure it was called tonic in Massachusetts and New Hampshire. Have live in both states. Signs in grocery store aisles referred to tonic. Always called it tonic until maybe 10 or 15 years ago. Grocery stores have now changed their signs to "soda".


----------



## jswordy

No sh*t.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Another "not a meme but...." I really was shopping for a new pair of boots on the BootBarn site this afternoon and found this pair that I like. More than I wanted to spend but luckily  they were on sale. At this price I'll have to seriously consider getting them...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## eddie sanders

jswordy said:


> OK, so I found this interesting. (Let the arguments begin!)
> 
> View attachment 72834


Soda plain and simple, now you ask what flavour?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 72896


Man, that's TOO FUNNY  Hope it doesn't take too many tug boats to get floating again.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957

This was posted with the words: Best meme ever, I think that might be correct.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I wonder if he needed the full hour?


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> I wonder if he needed the full hour?
> 
> View attachment 72917


Probably only 12-15 minutes and that is more than likely on the high side.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 72919



But it IS at 10 times the cost, so there's that...


----------



## Daboyleroy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Riledup5




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Fencepost

Not sure if this belongs here or in the Corona Virus Day to Day discussion!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 72943


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

After further review...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

Translation: a flock of flamingos can kill and completely cleanse a dinosaur in less than 90 seconds


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 72774



As today marks the anniversary of Apple's founding: 









MacRumors: Apple News and Rumors


Apple News and Rumors




www.macrumors.com


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Robert R

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 73018


Gee, if only i had known this 3 days ago...


----------



## jswordy

I'll take a semi load...


----------



## winemanden




----------



## winemanden




----------



## StFrancis

More from BIL


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## JustJoe




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Here's my baby photo. Can't believe how blond my hair was back then.


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73156



Perhaps I shouldn't admit this, but I did not realize that. I never thought about that before, and it is a bit counterintuitive. Took me a bit to puzzle it out.


----------



## reeflections




----------



## ibglowin

An oldie but a goodie. Happy Friday!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## heatherd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73189


Must be in the South.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Robert R

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73304


I hope the kid got an A+++


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## JBP

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73329



I speak this language!!!


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Must be over cause they are now serving limited samples again........ 

I am not interested!



cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 73341


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 73341



They were actually serving the last time I was there.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Must be over cause they are now serving limited samples again........
> 
> I am not interested!





Boatboy24 said:


> They were actually serving the last time I was there.



Actually at ours, they are serving, but you have to take them out of the store to eat them or something like that. I heard the lady talk about it as I walked past.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha, no sample is worth that long walk from the back of a Costco......

Just read this week that they are starting to reopen the snack bars more and more adding back in more items that had been removed and even allowing for some dining indoors again (socially distanced tables of course).

Was at one of the warehouses in ABQ last month and they still had takeaway only and only items were a pizza slice or a hot dog to go. No condiments either other than mustard and ketchup in a pre filled plastic container to go. No indoor dining of course.



cmason1957 said:


> I heard the lady talk about it as I walked past.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 73373



It's funny because it's true!


----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 73336


Gee ... I though here in New England we had a lock on that type of weather.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky

*Hmmmm...makes ya wonder!! *


> *
> 1. The inventor of the treadmill died at the age of 54
> 2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57
> 3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41
> 4. The best footballer in the world Maradona, died at the age of 60.
> BUT
> 5. The KFC inventor died at 94.
> 6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88
> 7. Cigarette-maker Winston died at the age of 102
> 8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake
> 9. The inventor of Hennessey died at 98.
> 
> How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life? The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years... and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.
> So, take some rest, chill, stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life. You will still die. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Ummm...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Kraffty

This is another "Not a meme but..." I was searching for info about fortifying a chocolate coffee wine into a port and google auto fill/suggest defies logic once again. What the hell google? Got to get little Johnny off to a strong start I guess.


----------



## winemaker81

Nice idea ... but not my idea of "beer"


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> Nice idea ... but not my idea of "beer"
> 
> 
> View attachment 73413



I'm sure if you talked to the butcher, he'd make one up that's more your 'style'.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

My first thought was, "What happened that the warning label is needed?"

However, I quickly realized that I don't want to know.



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73415


----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73415


I don't know what state that picture is from, but I sure don't want to go there if the people are dumb enough to need a warning like that.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

*RARE PHOTO OF BABY DELIVERY*


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

It was all fake!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 73464


oh yeah,,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Uncertain how to smoke this.........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

My favorite soup!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 73509



He even LOOKS LIKE my father, who was, in fact, a US Marine Corps Sgt. And yes, this is accurate.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Merrywine

ibglowin said:


> Uncertain how to smoke this.........
> 
> View attachment 73478


Witch warehouse?


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Who wants to toss this on the grill!


----------



## Merrywine

Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Internet


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Ajmassa

reeflections said:


> View attachment 73183



wine brick. that’s pretty interesting. I love all those types of historical facts. We did a stay at Renault winery in NJ years ago and learned they had a similar method to get around prohibition. (Though they had some serious mobster ties and were able to get themselves a “medicinal wine permit” via Arnold Rothstien, Nucky Thompson and all those Boardwalk Empire gangsters)

In 1919, John D’Augustino and family bought the winery and continued to operate it during National Prohibition under a special government permit. The permit allowed the production of wines for religious and medicinal purposes. Renault Wine Tonic, which had an alcoholic content of 22 percent, became the chief product and was sold in drug stores across the nation as a health tonic. A label warned not to chill the tonic because it would turn into wine. (It was 44 proof alchohol with an added ingredient called peptine. When chilled, the peptine separated and froze on the bottom leaving the wine floating on top.). An advertisement for Renault Tonic featured a young woman in a pink gown and called the tonic the “fountain of youth,” touting that it relieved fatigue.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## winemanden

I

I'm sure this is our street when I was a kid !



















+++++++++++++++++


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## my wine

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 73578


I showed this picture of the dog driving to my wife. Told her it wasn't even a Tesla. She slapped me in the back of the head.


----------



## jswordy

Um, fail.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73522



Sharing that with the other mods on another site.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> Um, fail.
> 
> View attachment 73589


This reminded me of a story from 1994. I grew up in KY but had moved away in the mid 80's. I still follow the Wildcats though.
In 1994 Kentucky Tweaked Its Logo, Which Some Considered Too Phallic | Mental Floss 
My take on the story was that some people just see penises everywhere.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73603



A coin, I might add, that was totally created on a lark! It was intended as a spoof on cryptos!


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> This reminded me of a story from 1994. I grew up in KY but had moved away in the mid 80's. I still follow the Wildcats though.
> In 1994 Kentucky Tweaked Its Logo, Which Some Considered Too Phallic | Mental Floss
> My take on the story was that some people just see penises everywhere.



There were over 250 comments posted below what I shared, and all of them basically said, "THAT'S A PENIS!" I shared it to my FB, and my friend almost instantly replied, "I see a hand and a pecker. She’s gonna need a little moisturizer."


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> A coin, I might add, that was totally created on a lark! It was intended as a spoof on cryptos!



Crazy, right? I've been dabbling (not in DOGE, but some other crypto plays) for fun. Very small money, but it's been interesting and enjoyable thus far.


----------



## ibglowin

You can't win if you don't play! 




Boatboy24 said:


> Crazy, right? I've been dabbling (not in DOGE, but some other crypto plays) for fun. Very small money, but it's been interesting and enjoyable thus far.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Sometimes you've got to laugh


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Crazy, right? I've been dabbling (not in DOGE, but some other crypto plays) for fun. Very small money, but it's been interesting and enjoyable thus far.



I know a guy who mined Bitcoin (in other words, got them for free) like they were going out of style about 12 years ago when they were easy to mine and worth 25 cents each. He used to give some away as gifts. Richard currently has a little over a thousand. Right this minute, they are worth $55,434,700. He's 36. He tried to get me to buy some 8 years ago at $600. "Just buy them and forget about them, no matter what happens." But nah, that was too much like gambling. Ahem.

Of course, that is easy to say when things are high. Bitcoin lost 83% of its value from Dec. 1, 2017, to Dec. 1, 2018. On every trade, there's a winner and a loser. This is pure speculation, and unregulated. Over 85% of Bitcoin trades are currently used for criminal enterprises, and the more it becomes accepted, the more nations are going to try to shut it down as a threat to their own currencies.

You're playing it right, with small money you can afford to lose. I'll sit out. Stocks are good enough for me, and I am too close to retirement for gambling.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> You can't win if you don't play!



Can't lose, either.


----------



## ibglowin

I think that is a line I got off of one of the old Tribal Casino commercials years ago.....

So yea, gambling sounds about right. I had a coworker whose son was doing the same thing (mining for bitcoin in their basement using computers with new (expensive) graphics cards) . This was a couple years before I retired back in 2018 and I think he had about 20K in coin back then. Don't know if he still has them or sold them at some point. When you stop and think about the (wasted) energy spent to do all this nonsense......



jswordy said:


> Can't lose, either.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> You're playing it right, with small money you can afford to lose. I'll sit out. Stocks are good enough for me, and I am too close to retirement for gambling.



If nothing else, the thrill/agony lasts much longer than it would by bringing that same money to the horse track. So I'm at least getting some entertainment out of it.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Just the Truth Folks.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73669


True Story. I had an employee years ago. She was over 6' tall, loud, funny, intelligent and unfiltered, I loved her wit. She came in one morning and saying she hit a guy walking in a parking lot while backing her Suburban out of her space. He slapped her truck and started yelling at her to watch out. She blurted out "It's your fault - if you weren't wearing camo I probably would have seen you!". No injuries.


----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73668


And it still works with your 2020 decor, right?


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73668



TROOF! My folks bought a GE fridge in 1958. It wound up in the basement, still in use. Quit working in 2017. What I find most difficult to take is that the formerly great American branded appliances don't last anymore. You have to buy foreign brands to get longevity now.


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> TROOF! My folks bought a GE fridge in 1958. It wound up in the basement, still in use. Quit working in 2017. What I find most difficult to take is that the formerly great American branded appliances don't last anymore. You have to buy foreign brands to get longevity now.


The last time I tried to save an old refrigerator I was told the energy used to keep it running would pay for a new one. With a fancy ice dispenser.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> The last time I tried to save an old refrigerator I was told the energy used to keep it running would pay for a new one. With a fancy ice dispenser.



Yeah, I call BS. I got a fancy ice dispenser on my new top of the line fridge. It lasted until three weeks past warranty expiration, $300 for the repairman to reject warranty and to fix it with a part, and then that worked 30 days til it quit again, so I bought a whole new unit for $100 online and installed it myself. Let's see - carry the one - that's FOUR HUNDRED BUCKS, on top of the big price for the fridge. Boy, that'd juice up that old GE for a long time. Out in my farm shop is a 1963 chest Coke branded cooler that I bought at an auction for 25 bucks. Not the best on looks but man does it cool down beer! You do the math.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

I am willing to make a smoking deal to any interested member on a lightly used 2016 LG electric range!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73668


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I am willing to make a smoking deal to any interested member on a lightly used 2016 LG electric range!



You know, coming from you, I was genuinely confused by the use of the word "smoking" in "smoking deal."


----------



## ibglowin

Please explain. 

Since I don't smoke!



sour_grapes said:


> You know, coming from you, I was genuinely confused by the use of the word "smoking" in "smoking deal."


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Please explain.
> 
> Since I don't smoke!



You don't smoke!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I beg to differ! How about a blast from the past: BBQ Pride


----------



## ibglowin

And here I thought you were just punning around with what happened just a few weeks ago here in NM!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> And here I thought you were just punning around with what happened just a few weeks ago here in NM!
> 
> View attachment 73711



I actually did not know that.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> I am willing to make a smoking deal to any interested member on a lightly used 2016 LG electric range!


...smoking deal... I get it.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> Just the Truth Folks.
> 
> View attachment 73680


I coached Little League for almost 20 years and boy is this true!!! Sports for young kids would be much better if parents stayed home!!


----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73803


That's me. No not the cat, ME!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

> ♦ My therapist says I have a preoccupation with vengeance. We'll just see
> about that!
Click to expand...




> ♦ Money talks...but all mine ever says is good-bye.
Click to expand...




> ♦ I'm not fat, I'm just easier to see.
Click to expand...




> ♦ I find it ironic that the colors red, white and blue stand for
> freedom until they are flashing behind you.
Click to expand...




> ♦ The reason Mayberry was so peaceful and quiet was because nobody was
> married. Andy, Aunt Bea, Barney, Floyd, Howard, Goober, Gomer, Sam,
> Earnest T Bass, Helen, Thelma Lou, Clara and, of course, Opie were all
> single. The only married person was Otis, & he was a drunk.
Click to expand...


----------



## ibglowin

Was just watching a news piece and they said a 4x8 sheet of OSB plywood that used to cost ~$9 is now going for like $55.



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 73810


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73824


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Was just watching a news piece and they said a 4x8 sheet of OSB plywood that used to cost ~$9 is now going for like $55.


It’s even worse down here in Louisiana, where we have a lot of hurricane rebuilding going on.


----------



## ibglowin

Read another fun fact the other day that lumber price increases have added an average of $24K to the cost of a new house. Probably not a good time to do that bump out addition.


----------



## Boatboy24

We have friends and neighbors who are looking to renew/replace old wood decks. The quotes they're getting are insane.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73822


Looks like a former Pizza Hut.


----------



## Robert R

Boatboy24 said:


> We have friends and neighbors who are looking to renew/replace old wood decks. The quotes they're getting are insane.


Sure am glad we replaced our deck a year ago.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin

Or an old A&W ........






Darrell Hawley said:


> Looks like a former Pizza Hut.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Was just watching a news piece and they said a 4x8 sheet of OSB plywood that used to cost ~$9 is now going for like $55.



Was in H-D, guy behind me had 1/2 plywood, so I asked –––– $59 a sheet

I'll use steel, it is cheaper.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage

Will Rogers missed it a little. Those that did will remember it and won't make the same mistake twice!!

A city boy friend came home with me from grade school. We were heading out to bring the cows in for milking. I told him not to touch that wire it is the electric fence.

He went over and spit on it............


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> Will Rogers missed it a little. Those that did will remember it and won't make the same mistake twice!!
> 
> A city boy friend came home with me from grade school. We were heading out to bring the cows in for milking. I told him not to touch that wire it is the electric fence.
> 
> He went over and spit on it............



Many years ago, my wife was out on the farm with her Dad. She bent down to pick a flower. Forehead came in contact. Woo boy! His charger was a series of light bulbs to reduce the voltage. He thought she was dead! Knocked her unconscious.

I have cattle. Modern chargers? They won't mess with it. Really! One wire keeps them from running loose. The Parmak solar chargers I run will handle 30 MILES of fence out West. I ain't got near that many.


----------



## Sage

Ours was called "the weed wacker", any weed that touched it was burned off. Eliminated grass and weeds shorting it out.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 73870
> 
> 
> View attachment 73871
> 
> 
> View attachment 73872


soooo @jswordy , i take it that, that is your definition of GRASS FED BEEF LOL BAHWAAA
Dawg
that is a good one you posted there


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Was just watching a news piece and they said a 4x8 sheet of OSB plywood that used to cost ~$9 is now going for like $55.


Here's a believable? explanation for the high prices.
Why Are Lumber Prices REALLY So High? | Conner Industries


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> soooo @jswordy , i take it that, that is your definition of GRASS FED BEEF LOL BAHWAAA
> Dawg
> that is a good one you posted there



THE STEAKS ARE HIGH!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Here's a believable? explanation for the high prices.
> Why Are Lumber Prices REALLY So High? | Conner Industries



Yeah, I've read that info elsewhere, too. They forgot to factor in disruptive wildfires and the dismemberment of even the most basic supply chains during the pandemic. That will take time to heal. The supply chain disruption is the chief reason supplies are spotty in home stores, followed by extant supplies bing gobbled up under existing contracts by commercial users.

What can I do about i? What I have done – stop buying lumber. At some point, that will also happen among homebuilders and other commercial users. If high prices continue, some functions served by wood now will also be supplanted with cheaper methods, like plastic pallets or steel wall studs. But by 2022, we should see wood prices moderating.

My nephew owns a pallet plant and buys direct. He says the manufacturer has $8 actual cost in every sheet of 3/8 OSB he buys. Almost everything else from the time it leaves the plant until it hits his factory - or Home Depot - is profit.


----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73897


What! So they spelled _They're_ wrong. A lot of people do that.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73897


Apparently not much of a sanctuary for chickens or grammarians in Elk City


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Which one is good with Frosted Flakes ?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## JustJoe

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 73926


I didn't notice the fishermen until I read the caption. It sure looks like a better fishing hole that any I have been to.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## reeflections

*Sushi for beginners*


----------



## reeflections




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

Moon Dogs I'm guessing or did the cow not quite make it over the moon?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73973



That's the best one I've seen in a while!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74052



Funny, I've been looking at these for some time (I have a bit of a Yeti problem of late), but can't pull the trigger because my 'regular' neoprene koozies are more than sufficient.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Mcjeff

jswordy said:


> Many years ago, my wife was out on the farm with her Dad. She bent down to pick a flower. Forehead came in contact. Woo boy! His charger was a series of light bulbs to reduce the voltage. He thought she was dead! Knocked her unconscious.
> 
> I have cattle. Modern chargers? They won't mess with it. Really! One wire keeps them from running loose. The Parmak solar chargers I run will handle 30 MILES of fence out West. I ain't got near that many.


Reminded me of this. My son and friends when they were younger. They turned out OK.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74148


Too intimidating for me!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74148



Well, I was pretty intimidated by _The Deadliest Catch._


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74148



No, I'm too scared...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

Dig for Victory


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24

*Motivation:*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine

Yea, it’s old.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 74200


Probably the cheapest way out!


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74148


i tried but it was not scared of me
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemanden

From the _Home_ Beer & Winemaking December 1974


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74250



My driving has terrified my wife for years.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957

This should probably say wine for this crowd. But either way.


----------



## Kraffty

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74250



Reminds me of the joke:
I want to die peacefully, in my sleep, like my grandfather. Not terrified and screaming like the passengers in his car.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Funny, I've been looking at these for some time (I have a bit of a Yeti problem of late), but can't pull the trigger because my 'regular' neoprene koozies are more than sufficient.


If you need to chill the beer ... you need better beer ....


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Robert R




----------



## Robert R




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Better late than never, I always say.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 74347



My buddies and I came very close to trying to do that to each other's shoes on their wedding day, but never could quite pull the trigger.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> My buddies and I came very close to trying to do that to each other's shoes on their wedding day, but never could quite pull the trigger.


Failing to pull the trigger probably saved your life!


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> Failing to pull the trigger probably saved your life!



We're not as dumb as we look (sometimes).


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I apologize, but today was bountiful for memes...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74388


My concrete guy stopped by this week to measure for our patio and driveway. He said our house would cost $50,000+ more now (even though we just moved in the end of Jan.)


----------



## Dennis Griffith

If you notice, there's been a subtle shift in real estate. What used to be the asking price is now the starting price. You have to bid on houses these days.


----------



## winemanden

Dennis Griffith said:


> If you notice, there's been a subtle shift in real estate. What used to be the asking price is now the starting price. You have to bid on houses these days.


Same thing in UK. house prices gone mad!


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> My concrete guy stopped by this week to measure for our patio and driveway. He said our house would cost $50,000+ more now (even though we just moved in the end of Jan.)



So true! Couple just bought the 5.5 acres next to me, with two trailers and a barn on it. What they gave! I did a quick calculation based on their per-acre price, and my place should be worth –––– Nah, that's impossible!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


>



Got a match?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Another of the lumber memes


.


----------



## mainshipfred

Darrell Hawley said:


> My concrete guy stopped by this week to measure for our patio and driveway. He said our house would cost $50,000+ more now (even though we just moved in the end of Jan.)



There are several of us on the forum in the construction industry. I realize it tough to swallow but the increases are legit. I have some vendors who will only hold their prices for 3 days and some not even that.


----------



## jswordy

mainshipfred said:


> There are several of us on the forum in the construction industry. I realize it tough to swallow but the increases are legit. I have some vendors who will only hold their prices for 3 days and some not even that.



Yeah, nephew owns a pallet factory and buys LOTS of dimensional lumber, OSB and plywood. He says the plywood plant still has $8 a sheet in 3/8" OSB, for example, out the door. The rest is transportation and shortage/demand. Lots of sawmills and plants cut way back last year cuz they thought COVID would mean housing starts would slow dramatically. But they jumped instead. Futures are over $1,650 right now. Last year around now, $256. NUTS!


----------



## mainshipfred

jswordy said:


> Yeah, nephew owns a pallet factory and buys LOTS of dimensional lumber, OSB and plywood. He says the plywood plant still has $8 a sheet in 3/8" OSB, for example, out the door. The rest is transportation and shortage/demand. Lots of sawmills and plants cut way back last year cuz they thought COVID would mean housing starts would slow dramatically. But they jumped instead. Futures are over $1,650 right now. Last year around now, $256. NUTS!



We don't deal much in wood but rather steel and the cost increases is just as bad if not worse.


----------



## jswordy

mainshipfred said:


> We don't deal much in wood but rather steel and the cost increases is just as bad if not worse.



Yeah, it'll be like that for a while until the economy rebalances heading into 2022, stimulus efforts fade and long-term forces that have held prices in check reassert themselves, like an aging population, automation and global competition that will soften demand and weaken companies’ pricing power.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74415



Amen!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Steve Wargo

Boatboy24 said:


>


They didn't stick around for the lighting of the candles?


----------



## Steve Wargo

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74418


Yesterday I had my home insurance agent on the phone. If my renewal was today, it's 50% more for the policy, than I paid 2 months ago. Afterwards, I called around just to check, some places were even more costly. Realestate agents are saying there's hardly any inventory to sell.


----------



## jswordy

Steve Wargo said:


> Yesterday I had my home insurance agent on the phone. If my renewal was today, it's 50% more for the policy, than I paid 2 months ago. Afterwards, I called around just to check, some places were even more costly. Realestate agents are saying there's hardly any inventory to sell.



Wow, just got the farm insurance renewal, too. Went DOWN 34%.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74410



HAHAHAHAAAA!!! Uh, could be your username, I B Glowin.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 74458


Should have gotten the waranty before this message arrived


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## winemaker81

For those of us who are WFH (15 months and counting), teleconferencing with Zoom, Cisco, MS Teams, and the like is now a way of life. Sometimes it even works!


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957

Saw this in the bathroom of a winery in Texas.


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> Saw this in the bathroom of a winery in Texas.View attachment 74556


you're starting to worry me, and they call me nuts, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

OK , NOT A MEME, BUT HOW OFTEN DO YOU GET TO SEE XXX TURTLE PORN,,,
Dawg


----------



## Old Corker

hounddawg said:


> OK , NOT A MEME, BUT HOW OFTEN DO YOU GET TO SEE XXX TURTLE PORN,,,
> Dawg
> View attachment 74560


Not a meme...yet


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74581



Honestly, it is an interesting and complicated story why the UP is NOT part of our fair state. And why Toledo is in Ohio, instead of Michigan. And why Chicago is in Illinois, instead of Wisconsin. I doubt that any of this tells Eric "everything [he] needs to know." But, frankly, screw him.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74629



So, are you telling me that the wake from the motorized boat moved the iceberg out of the frame?


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> So, are you telling me that the wake from the motorized boat moved the iceberg out of the frame?


This is why marinas have a no-wake zone.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep and the same guy stole all the gasoline on the east coast. I read it on the internet so its true.



Boatboy24 said:


> So, are you telling me that the wake from the motorized boat moved the iceberg out of the frame?


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Yep and the same guy stole all the gasoline on the east coast. I read it on the internet so its true.



Absolutely! Stole it by filling plastic bags!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74657


And for you young folks that don't get it ----- Go to YouTube - 
*Signs - The Five Man Electrical Band 1971*


----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> And for you young folks that don't get it ----- Go to YouTube -
> *Signs - The Five Man Electrical Band 1971*



And for those who are too young to realize that the original was in 1971:


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 74660



Of course, if one knows the _original_ sleeping beauty story, he or she would know that they were not _allegations_!

Let's just say that the Disney version was, uhh, _highly bowlderized_!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> And for those who are too young to realize that the original was in 1971:




Ahh, the Troc!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> And for those who are too young to realize that the original was in 1971:




Oh, I have been so bad about that! They throw "OK Boomer" at me, and I throw "You do know that 'new song' you're listening to was originally done in 1969, right?" at them.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

I tell people that I am an optimist -- I am positive that someone is going to screwup my day!


----------



## jswordy

I should get bonus points with this crowd cuz it's at Costco!


----------



## Kraffty

Knew there was a reason for this....


----------



## winemaker81

If anyone on this forum disagrees ... they need to serious help ...


----------



## Mc vintner

If anyone on this forum disagrees ... they need to serious help ...
[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 74741
> 
> 
> If anyone on this forum disagrees ... they need to serious help ...


Bryan, where did you find this picture? Framed, it would look perfect in my study.


----------



## winemaker81

Mc vintner said:


> Bryan, where did you find this picture? Framed, it would look perfect in my study.


My elder brother forwards a lot of junk, which sometimes contains interesting stuff. I have no idea where he got it.

I reduce size on pictures before posting. PM me your email address and I'll send you the original. I have no idea if it's good enough quality to blow up.

EDIT: I searched on "best way to learn about wine is to drink it", looked at images, and this one as well:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

People say, "They put trackers in the vaccine!" I reply, "Steve Jobs put one in your pocket that cost you $1,000!"


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74767


I couldn't live with crooked stuff, would legit drive me crazy. During my kitchen reno I made all the switches and outlets align and made the whole tile centered on the range and vent. Being an architect means working to make everything aligned and matching.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74767



OK, that's gonna keep me up all night.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74767


I couldn't live with that at any price!!!! I can spot pictures, etc. that are a hair crooked or out of alignment by 1/32 of an inch. It drives me nuts!!


----------



## Rocky

I have often wondered what happened to Adrian Monk after the show went off the air.


----------



## Sage

Do you have the screw slots in the outlet plates aligned?


----------



## Old Corker

What drives my wife crazy is when we are in a public building and I pick the design and/or workmanship apart. It's not so much that it drives me crazy but, as a builder I just see it and think how did they get away with that?


----------



## winemaker81

Old Corker said:


> as a builder I just see it and think how did they get away with that?


I'm not a builder, but I learned enough about the relevant tasks (framing, wiring, plumbing, etc) to finish my basement. Ever since then I look at ceilings and realize just how bad of a job some "professionals" do.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Sage

The room where everything must be perfect and lines straight is the bathroom...... Mucho time to critically analyze the workman's abilities!


----------



## cmason1957

Hopefully this doesn't insult anyone.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74802



Is that if I've had a shot, or only if I haven't had a shot?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes.



Boatboy24 said:


> Is that if I've had a shot, or only if I haven't had a shot?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Yes.



You sure you didn't work for the CDC?


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure. LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> You sure you didn't work for the CDC?


----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> Pretty sure. LOL


Don’t we all work for the CDC now?


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## gamble

heatherd said:


> I couldn't live with crooked stuff, would legit drive me crazy. During my kitchen reno I made all the switches and outlets align and made the whole tile centered on the range and vent. Being an architect means working to make everything aligned and matching.View attachment 74769


your cabinet knobs are neither centered nor justified right and to the lower corners, there are exposed hinges, your faucet when turned off should be returned to vertical and yes my outlet cover screws are aligned to vertical; if not civilization will crumble


----------



## Spencerthebuilder




----------



## Spencerthebuilder

Old Corker said:


> What drives my wife crazy is when we are in a public building and I pick the design and/or workmanship apart. It's not so much that it drives me crazy but, as a builder I just see it and think how did they get away with that?


Yup! More than a few times I was told to stop looking at the moldings in the restaurant and be more attentive... by the ex wife...


----------



## ibglowin

Was 33 this morning. We will top out this afternoon at ~80 for the high.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 74848



Yeah, that's how CERTAIN PEOPLE think it is, all right!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24

True Dat!!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin

No food, no drink!






Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 74922


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 74923



We could call this one, "It sucks to be Tim!" or "How we know Tim ain't gonna be around no more!"


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74982



I always say they just take any dish and add an "o" and call it authentic. Like "sauerkrauto."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75010



That demonstrates some serious commitment.


----------



## jswordy

I wanna come home to this sign!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I wanna come home to this sign!!!!
> 
> View attachment 75025



And the kid with such a poker face! Classic!


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

A friend sent me this and I just about could not stop laughing... so perfect!


----------



## olusteebus

Have fa
ith, it will happen


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 75059


That sonds like a jealous snowflake


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75095


The heck with the plywood (really OSB), what about those beams in the ceiling?! They look 'mint' and have to be worth a fortune.


----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> That sonds like a jealous snowflake



What's the name of your yacht?  









Wealth, shown to scale


Wealth inequality in the United States is out of control. Here we visualize the issue in a unique way.



mkorostoff.github.io


----------



## ThunderFred

jswordy said:


> What's the name of your yacht?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wealth, shown to scale
> 
> 
> Wealth inequality in the United States is out of control. Here we visualize the issue in a unique way.
> 
> 
> 
> mkorostoff.github.io



The thread title clearly says no politics. Why go there?


----------



## jswordy

ThunderFred said:


> The thread title clearly says no politics. Why go there?



Geez. Stop being so sensitive! A joke about income inequality is NOT politics at all. Not at all! And it's certainly not politics any more than this one was! Or a bunch more if I wanted to waste my time going back far enough. SMH.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

I can see Utah clearly! LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I can see Utah clearly! LOL
> 
> View attachment 75117



Judging by the number of beer bottles on my road frontage, I cannot believe my county ranks so low!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 74991



BTW, this was a huge hit on my FB feed!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I can see Utah clearly! LOL
> 
> View attachment 75117



Congrats, Wisconsin. Only state in the nation where EVERY county is above 23%. Woo-hoo!

The border I don't understand is the PA border with MD and WV. I don't think of those areas as differing much?!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75095


I built a 12x12 shed three years ago and used 3/4" pressure treated plywood for the floor. It cost me $32 a sheet. That same plywood is $74 a sheet today at Lowes.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75138


So, why do you suppose a Tesla is carrying around gallons of gas?


----------



## winemaker81

JustJoe said:


> So, why do you suppose a Tesla is carrying around gallons of gas?


It's an upscale Pinto!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

JustJoe said:


> So, why do you suppose a Tesla is carrying around gallons of gas?



He clearly has a big yard and needs it for his lawn mower.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Congrats, Wisconsin. Only state in the nation where EVERY county is above 23%. Woo-hoo!
> 
> The border I don't understand is the PA border with MD and WV. I don't think of those areas as differing much?!



When I lived in Virginia, I worked with a guy from Wisconsin, who told me this bit of sage advice: "Don't drive and drive! Pull over to the side of the road and drink, then drive. That way, you don't spill any!"


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> He clearly has a big yard and needs it for his lawn mower.



Oh. I thought that would be electric, too. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## jswordy

Massive post-Memorial Day backlog dump ahead!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## Trevisan




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Now that most people have their Covid shots.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

True story -- I was in a Starbucks a few years ago, 3rd in line. The first person ordered something, couldn't tell you what but it had a lot of buzzwords and sounded like a sonnet in a foreign language. The barista listened carefully and processed the order.

Next person in line did the same thing -- it sounded like a hundred syllables of gibberish. Ditto on the barista listening carefully and processing the order.

Now it's my turn. "Vente Coffee". I'm far from fluent in Starbuckese, but it's like asking where the bathroom is in Spanish, I can make myself understood well enough to accomplish the goal.

The barista just stared at me. Ok ... so I repeated, "Vente Coffee".

She shook her head and I realized she had her mind set to interpret some long, detailed order. Someone asking for a large cup of coffee didn't quite compute.

Anyway, she laughed when she realize her mistake, and I got my coffee.

The really funny thing is the same exact situation occurred at a different Starbucks the following week.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 75175



Looks to me like he got the good grass.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

sounds like it wasn't his first rodeo


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Just for laughs


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75252



$229 - It was on Shark Tank!!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like an accident waiting to happen! LOL



bstnh1 said:


> $229 - It was on Shark Tank!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75252



Think I'd be better off buying a safe, putting $200 in it and throwing it in the middle of the lake.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Mcjeff




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75417



Down South here, it would definitely have been a chigger! They get worse every year.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75442



I'll raise you...


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 75445



The feebs train those folks for the entire nation two miles from where I am sitting.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 75445


I guess that's why I went from running track, to cross country running to finally marathons.


----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> I'll raise you...
> 
> View attachment 75462


what is that? An escapee from a mental institution maybe? A reject from an institution from another planet??


----------



## winemaker81

JustJoe said:


> what is that? An escapee from a mental institution maybe? A reject from an institution from another planet??


Yes.


----------



## cmason1957

JustJoe said:


> what is that? An escapee from a mental institution maybe? A reject from an institution from another planet??



And a preacher also.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> And a preacher also.



He was a former preacher. I saw Kinison live at The Boathouse in Virginia Beach. OMG, what a show!!! The top-rated radio announcer in the area was arrested that night snorting up cocaine in the parking lot.



I can't let this go by without a favorite routine (LANGUAGE WARNING)...


----------



## jswordy

Then there's always...


----------



## jswordy

Oops, too OT. Better post a meme!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

I saw this on Facebook today. A new cartoon from Berkley Beathard (and I hope I came close to spelling his name, but probably butchered it).


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Snafflebit




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Not a meme but one of my all time favs.......


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Kraffty

Happy Friday All!


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie

Worth every penny if that cook knew what he was doing.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75539



Hey Mike – How much is the stuff from this place???


----------



## ibglowin

I went to visit my Mom in San Marcos a couple months back and stopped and got lunch to go at Blacks BBQ. They are one of the better BBQ's places in So TX. Lunch for 3 people was just north of $60..........






San Marcos Menu | The Original Black’s BBQ San Marcos


Enjoy legendary Texas bbq cooked low and slow at our San Marcos location. Pick-up & delivery available. Order online today!




www.blacksbbq.com








jswordy said:


> Hey Mike – How much is the stuff from this place???


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I went to visit my Mom in San Marcos a couple months back and stopped and got lunch to go at Blacks BBQ. They are one of the better BBQ's places in So TX. Lunch for 3 people was just north of $60..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Marcos Menu | The Original Black’s BBQ San Marcos
> 
> 
> Enjoy legendary Texas bbq cooked low and slow at our San Marcos location. Pick-up & delivery available. Order online today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blacksbbq.com



I feel your pain, but I am happy it is not so pricey to get good Tennessee brisket as it is in Texas.


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> I feel your pain, but I am happy it is not so pricey to get good Tennessee brisket as it is in Texas.


Yes, this is Texas. Where smoking meat is a competition sport and there's a cardiologist in every strip mall. Black's in SA and Austin is widely considered one of the best. Franklin BBQ in Austin is famous for opening at 10:00 every day to a line down the street and around the corner before they sell out by noon. The meme is a bit of an exaggeration. You should at least get a side of beans and mac-n-cheese for your $43.


----------



## Old Corker




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## bstnh1

Anyone else not getting the daily "Yesterday's Forum Activity" email. I haven't seen it for a few days.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Anyone else not getting the daily "Yesterday's Forum Activity" email. I haven't seen it for a few days.


 I received it yesterday. Check spam folder?


----------



## mikewatkins727

bstnh1 said:


> Anyone else not getting the daily "Yesterday's Forum Activity" email. I haven't seen it for a few days.


A few weeks (month?) back I went thru the same scenario. At the suggestion of @ibglowin I checked out of WMT and re-logged in. It worked. May I suggest you try it.


----------



## Sauvignon plonk

Getting it ok here


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> Yes, this is Texas. Where smoking meat is a competition sport and there's a cardiologist in every strip mall. Black's in SA and Austin is widely considered one of the best. Franklin BBQ in Austin is famous for opening at 10:00 every day to a line down the street and around the corner before they sell out by noon. The meme is a bit of an exaggeration. You should at least get a side of beans and mac-n-cheese for your $43.



It's the same in North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi, Missouri, Arkansas, etc. ... Each has its own traditions, sauces and rock stars ... it just doesn't cost as much. I am a BBQ tourist, and I have the annual Jack Daniel's World Championship Invitational right in my backyard. Contestants from around the globe, and every one has to have taken first place during the year in at least one sanctioned event to even be considered. It's a great place to walk around getting samples.

In my younger days, every Sunday we'd gather at an Alabama farm shop, drink beer, smoke some meat and watch NASCAR races. I smoke less now but I still can fill my ol' homemade drum smokers with a lot of good meat from time to time.


----------



## ibglowin

The new deck is just about finished!


----------



## winemaker81

My wife's family is Polish ... thankfully some Americanized their names when emigrating ...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

The following were gleaned online from *YouTwitFace*.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Old Corker

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75686


This event is being advertised on local ABC stations, internet, newspapers etc. Limited to 50 to 100 people in the 4th largest city in the US and not sold out yet....hmmmm. Maybe they could market it as the "great sides for your Beef dinner market" or as a market we prefer to attend, the "Farmer's Market"


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> This event is being advertised on local ABC stations, internet, newspapers etc. Limited to 50 to 100 people in the 4th largest city in the US and not sold out yet....hmmmm. Maybe they could market it as the "great sides for your Beef dinner market" or as a market we prefer to attend, the "Farmer's Market"
> View attachment 75706



Or maybe they should just move it to Portland.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75781



I couldn't stop laughing! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75783



You too? That little two timing, cold hearted, high maintenance tramp.....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

3 laughs and a thought


----------



## jswordy

OMG    ...


----------



## Kraffty

I'm going to hell for this one...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> I'm going to hell for this one...



The weatherman says that you are already there!


----------



## timothyF




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

More grins


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75839



I got over 600 of them bought back in the day, some still in the plastic wrap. There are a lot of good songs there that did not make it to CD.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> I got over 600 of them bought back in the day, some still in the plastic wrap. There are a lot of good songs there that did not make it to CD.



My M-I-L has over 80,000! (Mostly 78s.)


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> My M-I-L has over 80,000! (Mostly 78s.)



Mine are all LPs. I still own the very first album I bought, "The Best of the Guess Who." It was $2.99 brand new, and I paid for it with lawn mowing money.


----------



## sour_grapes

She has quite a number of LPs, too, but probably fewer than few thousand. They broke out the Beatles' White Album for us when I was there recently, and IIRC they had 4 or 5 copies.


----------



## mainshipfred

Nowhere near those numbers but I have a couple hundred LPs. It was always a lot of fun getting a bunch of friends together and go to the record store.


----------



## sour_grapes

I sent Mike's cartoon to her husband, and he responded with this:


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Mine are all LPs. I still own the very first album I bought, "The Best of the Guess Who." It was $2.99 brand new, and I paid for it with lawn mowing money.
> 
> View attachment 75853



I wish I still had a few of the things I bought with lawn mowing money.


----------



## opus345

jswordy said:


> Mine are all LPs. I still own the very first album I bought, "The Best of the Guess Who." It was $2.99 brand new, and I paid for it with lawn mowing money.
> 
> View attachment 75853



I also (still) have that album!

jr


----------



## ibglowin

I admit to jumping back in a few years ago and this "joke" is spot on as far as accuracy.

Started out with Mrs IB and I having two of the old wooden produce crates of albums out in the garage and of course no way to play them. Had to buy a new turntable, wanted a good one so $$$. Then after trying to get it adjusted without any tools and not being happy with the performance I bought a stylus force scale gauge and a stylus alignment tool. Then a new record care kit. Then a case of dust off. Then you realize your new fancy direct drive turntable is completely manual and won't even pick up the arm at the end of the LP so you have to stay close. Then you realize some of those old album sides are as little as 12 min in length..... Then you kick yourself for not taking better care of your albums when you were 17 years old and you start the search for a decent replacement at the used record stores all over multiple states. Then you give up with what you find in the stores and end up repurchasing the album "new" from Amazon for a mere $30 a pop.........



ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75839


----------



## Sage

I shouldn't read this stuff. My albums and turntable are in the shop storage area. Now I'm going to have to go take a look


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I admit to jumping back in a few years ago and this "joke" is spot on as far as accuracy.
> 
> Started out with Mrs IB and I having two of the old wooden produce crates of albums out in the garage and of course no way to play them.



I, too, once had mine in produce crates. Easy to lug them between home and college. The crates were free back then. Now? $$$$


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75877



We have a BUNCH of NM volcanic stones here in TN that I stuck in my luggage over several trips. So the trend is expanding!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

m


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I laughed and laughed...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I laughed and laughed...




I saw that on FB last week. I laughed and laughed as well. I need to find someone with a baby so I can try it out.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> I saw that on FB last week. I laughed and laughed as well. I need to find someone with a baby so I can try it out.


I've been using the DuckDuckGo browser and search engine for several years. The name is silly, but it's anti-tracking.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75917


Our guy ALSO BLOWS THE HORN!


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 75914



Casual Friday, naw. That's every day for us folks who work from home (and you are welcome for the visual!!!)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> Casual Friday, naw. That's every day for us folks who work from home (and you are welcome for the visual!!!)


I have been WFH for 16 months ... folks would be happy the camera on my laptop doesn't work -- IF it worked and they could see me. But at least I wear underwear!


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> I have been WFH for 16 months ... folks would be happy the camera on my laptop doesn't work -- IF it worked and they could see me. But at least I wear underwear!



I've been working from home for something like 23 years now. (Dang, where has the time gone) When I first started doing it, my mentor, who hired me said some folks don't really get dressed, but he always got up, put on a collared polo shirt, at least and pants. So that's what I started doing. I have now given in and gone with the flow, normally a T-Shirt and shorts, no shoes (with Kenney Chesney playing in the background).


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75913



HEY! WHADDAYA WANT FOR $7.25 AN HOUR?????


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Our guy ALSO BLOWS THE HORN!



We tip ours at Christmas and know him by name now. We were having wine on the porch last night and he honked while driving by!  I genuinely appreciate him and our mail lady. We're rural and a LOT of our stuff comes on the truck. He delivered that wine we were drinking!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

OMG, this made me laugh. A lot!  I don't care who you are, that is funny!


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I've been working from home for something like 23 years now. (Dang, where has the time gone) When I first started doing it, my mentor, who hired me said some folks don't really get dressed, but he always got up, put on a collared polo shirt, at least and pants. So that's what I started doing. I have now given in and gone with the flow, normally a T-Shirt and shorts, no shoes (with Kenney Chesney playing in the background).



Our offices will be opening back up after Labor Day. But I will probably be in once or twice a week at most. Trying to figure out what my long term workspace is going to be like. I've been working in the dining room and now that we can have people over again, I guess I'm going to need something more permanent.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Our offices will be opening back up after Labor Day. But I will probably be in once or twice a week at most. Trying to figure out what my long term workspace is going to be like. I've been working in the dining room and now that we can have people over again, I guess I'm going to need something more permanent.



They made some of us come back in starting on April 10. As I've posted before, fewer than 40% of this state is vaccinated. I am, but I wear a mask in public. I'm doing the same job I did for a year from home, but have to commute now. I'm resentful of the computer folks, who can walk out of here and get a new job and more money any time they want. THEY haven't been asked to show up yet! Do to circumstances beyond my control, at this phase of my life, at this job, I am a peon rather than in the management positions I formerly occupied, and just waiting out a pension. But the manager in me says that double standard is not a good look... Oh well, 432 days to go.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Our offices will be opening back up after Labor Day. But I will probably be in once or twice a week at most. Trying to figure out what my long term workspace is going to be like. I've been working in the dining room and now that we can have people over again, I guess I'm going to need something more permanent.



We are having company over tomorrow, and I have been spending the day cleaning off the dining room table!


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> OMG, this made me laugh. A lot!  I don't care who you are, that is funny!
> 
> View attachment 75933


I don't know how it is over in USA, but the Government think tank in the UK say that gas central heating is spewing out more carbon than cars.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> We are having company over tomorrow, and I have been spending the day cleaning off the dining room table!



Wait a minute. Did retirement not suit you?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wait a minute. Did retirement not suit you?



Well, my official last day is not until 7/1. But more importantly, I am getting sucked in to helping with my wife's small biz, which is blossoming.  My "office" has been the DR table...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> They made some of us come back in starting on April 10. As I've posted before, fewer than 40% of this state is vaccinated. I am, but I wear a mask in public. I'm doing the same job I did for a year from home, but have to commute now. I'm resentful of the computer folks, who can walk out of here and get a new job and more money any time they want. THEY haven't been asked to show up yet! Do to circumstances beyond my control, at this phase of my life, at this job, I am a peon rather than in the management positions I formerly occupied, and just waiting out a pension. But the manager in me says that double standard is not a good look... Oh well, 432 days to go.


3 bottles of wine and it will be down to 431.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 75936


That would be Peggy!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> 3 bottles of wine and it will be down to 431.



I like how you think!


----------



## Boatboy24

*Save yourself from those pesky mosquitos this summer with this handy, but safe pesticide! *
*
The mosquito lands on the salt, thinking it's sugar. They get thirsty for water, but the cap has rum in it.*
*The mosquito gets drunk, trips on the stick and bangs its head on the rock. *


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 75969
> 
> 
> View attachment 75970
> 
> 
> View attachment 75971
> 
> 
> View attachment 75972


Hey! How did you get hold of my picture? (top)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Hey! How did you get hold of my picture? (top)



Wow, you're *Burgess Meredith*? I thought he was dead! (Googles...) Hell yeah, dead since 1997! *Burgess*, is your spirit back with us and communicating through the computer?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## timothyF




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 76045



I did not know until I recently watched an old "Forensic Files" that toilet bowls are designed so that you cannot commit suicide by drowning yourself in them. That was fascinating information, let me tell you.  And TRUE!


----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76039


Too Soon?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## timothyF




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

This was actually sent to me by an MD!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 76070


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## my wine

jswordy said:


> View attachment 76094


Ah, jaywalking ducks! Geese do it all the time here. They don't get arrested like those ducks. Don't know why.


----------



## jswordy

my wine said:


> Ah, jaywalking ducks! Geese do it all the time here. They don't get arrested like those ducks. Don't know why.



I work on a university campus overrun with Canada geese. Once they start crossing the campus road, who knows how long it will take until you can move again.


----------



## winemaker81

I worked at a business park that had a beautiful lake with a paved walkway around it. It was popular for folks to wander around the small lake at lunchtime.

The Canadian geese LOVED it, enough to stay there. The problem was the land mines they left behind -- it make walking around the lake impossible, as the walkway was covered in goose poop. The owner hosed the walkway off regularly, but within 20 minutes the land mines would reappear.

The solution? The owner hired a goose chasing service.

A guy had 3 large dogs that were trained to chase the geese, but not harm them. He'd bring his dogs for an hour or so, the dogs would have a fun time chasing the geese. It was interesting to watch as the dogs herded the geese, barking periodically, and clearly having fun.

The geese? Not so much. After a few days the geese would continue their migration.

The owner would call the goose chaser in periodically, whenever the goose population built up.

If this sounds cruel, visualize working right next to a very large open sewer ....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## mainshipfred

jswordy said:


> I work on a university campus overrun with Canada geese. Once the start crossing the campus road, who knows how long it will take until you can move again.



I don't wait, if you just drive slowly they will run or fly out of the way. I think they know what cars and trucks will do to them.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I worked at a business park that had a beautiful lake with a paved walkway around it. It was popular for folks to wander around the small lake at lunchtime.
> 
> The Canadian geese LOVED it, enough to stay there. The problem was the land mines they left behind -- it make walking around the lake impossible, as the walkway was covered in goose poop. The owner hosed the walkway off regularly, but within 20 minutes the land mines would reappear.
> 
> The solution? The owner hired a goose chasing service.
> 
> A guy had 3 large dogs that were trained to chase the geese, but not harm them. He'd bring his dogs for an hour or so, the dogs would have a fun time chasing the geese. It was interesting to watch as the dogs herded the geese, barking periodically, and clearly having fun.
> 
> The geese? Not so much. After a few days the geese would continue their migration.
> 
> The owner would call the goose chaser in periodically, whenever the goose population built up.
> 
> If this sounds cruel, visualize working right next to a very large open sewer ....



Yup, they love the campus pond.


----------



## jswordy

mainshipfred said:


> I don't wait, if you just drive slowly they will run or fly out of the way. I think they know what cars and trucks will do to them.



If you do that on campus and a cop sees you, you will be pulled over and warned.


----------



## Mcjeff




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> I worked at a business park that had a beautiful lake with a paved walkway around it. It was popular for folks to wander around the small lake at lunchtime.
> 
> The Canadian geese LOVED it, enough to stay there. The problem was the land mines they left behind -- it make walking around the lake impossible, as the walkway was covered in goose poop. The owner hosed the walkway off regularly, but within 20 minutes the land mines would reappear.
> 
> The solution? The owner hired a goose chasing service.
> 
> A guy had 3 large dogs that were trained to chase the geese, but not harm them. He'd bring his dogs for an hour or so, the dogs would have a fun time chasing the geese. It was interesting to watch as the dogs herded the geese, barking periodically, and clearly having fun.
> 
> The geese? Not so much. After a few days the geese would continue their migration.
> 
> The owner would call the goose chaser in periodically, whenever the goose population built up.
> 
> If this sounds cruel, visualize working right next to a very large open sewer ....





Happy to say, pelicans do not come up on the grass, but stay in the water.
No Poop du jour here.


----------



## cmason1957

Stolen (and by memory, so probably a bit off, along with language cleaned up) from a Ron White Comedy show from about 3 years ago:

To heck with that wall down south. I want to run for President and put up a net to keep the GOSH DARN Canadian Geese up in Canada where they belong. I'm tired of stepping around, over, under all the Gosh Darn Goose Poop everywhere.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Stolen (and by memory, so probably a bit off, along with language cleaned up) from a Ron White Comedy show from about 3 years ago:
> 
> To heck with that wall down south. I want to run for President and put up a net to keep the GOSH DARN Canadian Geese up in Canada where they belong. I'm tired of stepping around, over, under all the Gosh Darn Goose Poop everywhere.



Ron's a gem. He was just in town at a comedy club here. Lord, that man is rich.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76163



Total fake! That kettle has 4 legs.


----------



## olusteebus

...


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76189


Don't give up, you're doing a fine job, just about there.


----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76189


try putting a little meat in it. That can really perk up a salad!


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81

I was going to post this yesterday ... but since today is the day most people have off, it's just as appropriate ... at this very moment, someone, somwhere in the USA is saying, "Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## winemaker81

This occurred to me after I posted the last meme ....


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 76222


This happens at my house all the time.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

This was in the toilet of the Pub where we had lunch.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Joel




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## BRossi




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76256



And... what's that? The silverskin is still on??? OH DAD!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

These days that could be a real issue with the advent of CBD/THC Gummies!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76270


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

For the gearheads...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Kraffty

Just got back this morning from 2 days at Lake Havasu and this about sums it up.....


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76320



Today's fast-paced environment was because somebody brought in Krispy Kremes. Oh, not just the plain ones! CHOCOLATE DIPPED!  I have only 420 days of high energy, pure exhilaration left in my office. I am sure I will be bored in retirement.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

YUP!!!


----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> YUP!!!
> 
> View attachment 76335


How terribly sad for the young people today!


----------



## winemaker81

JustJoe said:


> How terribly sad for the young people today!


Remember that it's a choice, not a requirement. A lot of young people do what they want and don't go with the flow.


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> YUP!!!
> 
> View attachment 76335


Wow! I had that poster on my wall when I was ...umm... younger.

The top one, to be clear, the top one!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

Probably not a meme. But still hilarious!

*Upon arriving home, a husband was met at the door by his sobbing wife.
Tearfully she explained,
“It’s the druggist. He insulted me terribly this morning on the phone. I had to call multiple times before he would even answer the phone.”
Immediately, the husband drove downtown to confront the druggist and demand an apology.
Before he could say more than a word or two, the druggist told him,
“Now, just a minute, listen to my side of it. This morning the alarm failed to go off, so I was late getting up. I went without breakfast and hurried out to the car, just to realize that I’d locked the house with both house and car keys inside and had to break a window to get my keys.”
Then, driving a little too fast, I got a speeding ticket.
Later, when I was about three blocks from the store, I had a flat tire.”
“When I finally got to the store a bunch of people was waiting for me to open up. I got the store opened and started waiting on these people, all the time the damn phone was ringing off the hook.”
He continued,
“Then I had to break a roll of nickels against the cash register drawer to make a change, and they spilt all over the floor. I had to get down on my hands and knees to pick up the nickels and the phone was still ringing. When I came up I cracked my head on the open cash drawer, which made me stagger back against a showcase with a bunch of perfume bottles on it. Half of them hit the floor and broke.”
“Meanwhile, the phone is still ringing with no let-up, and I finally got back to answer it. It was your wife. She wanted to know how to use a rectal thermometer and believe me, mister, as God is my witness, all I did was tell her.”*


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley

To the kids today. this is what your Grandmas looked like in 1969.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Our girls "grandma" back in the day. She was "The Boeing Girl"........






Darrell Hawley said:


> To the kids today. this is what your Grandmas looked like in 1969.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 76430



Is that a yield to or a watch for sign?? or maybe it's a wheelie-popping tractor crossing sign?


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Is that a yield to or a watch for sign?? or maybe it's a wheelie-popping tractor crossing sign?



Watch for... should look like...




... Funny part is, in the comments, it REALLY EXISTS like that!


----------



## CDrew

Around here, the wheelie tractor farmer has a bottle of wine in his hand. Not kidding.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

*WHY CATS ARE BANNED FROM PIRATE SHIPS.*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## tjgaul

ThunderFred said:


> View attachment 46512


Perfect response


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

*And the suspect is...*


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76499


I don't need an app for that, I only need to be conscious.


----------



## eddie sanders

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76466


Now that's clever!


----------



## winemaker81

I'm not sure I want to know the reason for this warning ....


----------



## winemanden

Well trained


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76557



Well, I can't argue with that!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> I'm not sure I want to know the reason for this warning ....
> 
> View attachment 76541


That hanger throat graphic is hilarious!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ajmassa

My first thought was that I knew the answer. (No change. Water displaced from weight while in boat. Then the displacement shifts when dropped in water) 

After reading replies I realized I know absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## mainshipfred

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 76699


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76716



"Yo, Katahdin!" (Yes, you have to mispronounce for my joke to work!)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 76661



Dogs. It's why I like DOGS!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76736



Okie dokie, artichokie!


----------



## jswordy

This is an actual sign in a town nearby named Arab (but pronunced AIEE-rab).


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76728


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

A friend posted this and I hadda grab a screen shot!


----------



## Ajmassa

I feel like PETA should have known better than to mess with Maryland on this. It’s basically pop culture at this point!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## JBP

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 76730


I speak from professional experience - yes.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

New lunch idea!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 76765



Tamales for me, please. I buy them by the dozens.


----------



## jswordy

Oh well, since we are talking about penis rockets...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

So true...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Ajmassa




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Aiserock




----------



## jswordy

Aiserock said:


> View attachment 76816



YUP! Becoming a snob only limits your range of experience.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

Love you Dog


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Any questions?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76889


 I'm so confused! Where did the DVD come from?


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

South Korean TV network MBC’s coverage of the Tokyo Olympics opening ceremony on Friday went awry quickly when it used what it has now admitted were “inappropriate” photos and captions to refer to countries competing in the games.........


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76888


TBH, a sneeze works just as effectively!


----------



## winemanden

Smiles


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 76955


That's what you find when you look for knowledge on the internet


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Me, this morning...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 76970


JSWORDY --- Get anything done at work today ?  Still counting the dates to retirement I see.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76971



Woo, it suddenly got real warm in here! Lucky bastard.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> JSWORDY --- Get anything done at work today ?  Still counting the dates to retirement I see.



Sure did, b.o.s.s.! And yeah, I'm still counting. When 90% of your friends who are the same age are already retired, you count the days, all right. But I gotta pick up this fourth pension, don't ya know... It'll make sure my hands stay off the investments except for fun money.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## bstnh1

*Question: Why is a dog dressed more warmly in summer than he is in winter?*




*Answer:* Because in winter he wears a fur coat, and in summer he wears a fur coat and pants.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley

If you are from Wisconsin.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## JustJoe




----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> View attachment 77061


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 76430



I been on them when they pop wheelies. It ain't pretty and the seat gets all messy.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty

Close enough to a meme


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 77102



At least it's still standing. Rumor has it, they're going to tear down Nationals Park at the end of this season.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 77102



Cruel.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

A-HAHAHA ––– Wait, he might be onto something!


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> A-HAHAHA ––– Wait, he might be onto something!
> 
> View attachment 77150


Better yet, use the name and phone number of the engineer who provided the design criteria for the roadway............


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> Better yet, use the name and phone number of the engineer who provided the design criteria for the roadway............



The meme did serve the purpose of reminding me to finally call our county highway superintendent about some sinking culvert cuts that need to be filled in with cold mix.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77139



Hmmm, I think my immunity is slipping, so I need a booster. This looks to be a reputable vaccination station. Wonder where it is??


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77206


Hope most folks know that a praying mantis female kills the male after mating..


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hope most folks know that a praying mantis female kills the male after mating..


But, is it worth it ?


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hope most folks know that a praying mantis female kills the male after mating..



Whereas in humans, this same process plays out over 30 or 40 years...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77219


I've had one of those (sadly). Tastes just how it looks.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

OK, so the guy who sent me this is a CFO!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

I think it's a bit late for that ....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77223



My sister used to have a parrot and other birds. The parrot would squawk in the mornings on weekends, and my BIL would yell from the bedroom, "Shut the F--- up!" Then came the weekend morning when all the other birds were squawking, and while still in bed, my sis and BIL heard the parrot yell, "Shut the F--- up!"  True story, man.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 77265



Around me, there is no might to that statment. or maybe it is you might not die, but you might want to.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 77277



I must admit that it was seeing the username of @Daboyleroy that reminded me to post this!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77278



Are you positive? 

I got a charge out of that, but I bet that Hertz.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Khristyjeff

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77416


Who are the Beastie Boys?


----------



## winemanden

Khristyjeff said:


> Who are the Beastie Boys?


They look like a younger version of the Rolling Stones


----------



## bstnh1

Not exactly a meme, but .....

*A sweet grandmother telephoned St. Joseph's Hospital. She timidly asked, "Is it possible to speak to someone who can tell me how a patient is doing?"
The operator said, "I'll be glad to help, dear. What's the name and room number of the patient?"
The grandmother in her weak, tremulous voice said, Norma Findlay, Room 302."
The operator replied, "Let me put you on hold while I check with the nurse's station for that room."
After a few minutes, the operator returned to the phone and said,
"I have good news. Her nurse just told me that Norma is doing well. Her
blood pressure is fine; her blood work just came back normal and her
Physician, Dr. Cohen, has scheduled her to be discharged tomorrow."
The grandmother said, "Thank you. That's wonderful. I was so worried. God bless you for the good News."
The operator replied, "You're more than welcome. Is Norma your daughter?"
The grandmother said, "No, I'm Norma Findlay in Room 302. No one tells me shit."*


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77333



Jim, I reposted this on FB and one of my friends replied, "????"


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 77396



Repeat memes - Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77416



You gotta FIGHT... For your RIGHT... To NAAAAP!!!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 77440



There ain't no "o" man!


----------



## jswordy

I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77435


That's a true story. He painted it on his roof in 1978, I believe, and it's still there in 6 foot letters.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77435



This is a true story! Local legend... A typical welcome sign? That won't fly


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> There ain't no "o" man!



Jim, I took your comment to mean that you thought the password guy was confusing "capital" and "capitol," but he had it correct. The former is a city, the latter is a building. (The former comes from the word for "head," the latter comes from the name of a hill in Rome.) Or perhaps you meant something else by your comment that I could not discern.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> This is a true story! Local legend... A typical welcome sign? That won't fly


I've always heard that anything following 'This is a true story!' is typically BS....


----------



## cmason1957

Is this a meme or just funny/sad?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

gamble said:


> your cabinet knobs are neither centered nor justified right and to the lower corners, there are exposed hinges, your faucet when turned off should be returned to vertical and yes my outlet cover screws are aligned to vertical; if not civilization will crumble


HAY,, YOU AIN'T STLL GOT ANY OF THAT GOOD SHIT, YOUR TRIPPING ON, DO YOU ?  BECAUSE WHEN, I GET BACK TO EARTH ,,, I'D LIKE SUM,,,,,
BIG DAWGGY


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> I've always heard that anything following 'This is a true story!' is typically BS....



And did you read the article and come to a conclusion?


----------



## bstnh1

Sage said:


> Do you have the screw slots in the outlet plates aligned?


I do! All screw slots are aligned vertically.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77461


There are still two numbers listed for the US Naval Observatory official clock : 202-762-1401 and 202-762-1069. I did not get an answer at the 1401 number, but got the time at the 1069 number! Alexa will also give me the correct time along with a comment telling me to enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> I do! All screw slots are aligned vertically.
> [/QUOTE



I prefer to align them horizontally. It's a trait exhibited by those amongst us with a more stable personality.


----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> I prefer to align them horizontally. It's a trait exhibited by those amongst us with a more stable personality.


Perhaps. But a stable personality is very predictable and actually quite boring. Learn to expect the unexpected! It make life so much more interesting.



Any appearance of deviation from absolute vertical is due to the camera angle.


----------



## jswordy

My mom broke her arm dong that, saving me from flying through the windshield in a wreck in Gary, Indiana.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77474


My Easter eggs:


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Recent headlines from the university ... Yes, it is his real name.



If it were mine, I would change it.

UNDER EDIT: On second thought, if I changed it, I couldn't yell, 
*"Who's a Fat Ho? I'M a Fat Ho!!!"* 
So there's that.


----------



## Old Corker

Dennis Griffith said:


> I prefer to align them horizontally. It's a trait exhibited by those amongst us with a more stable personality.


I'm with Dennis. If you turn them vertical all the stuff falls out.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77472
> 
> 
> My mom broke her arm dong that, saving me from flying through the windshield in a wreck in Gary, Indiana.



Ha! I do that to my wife.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not a meme, but had to share:


----------



## reeflections




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Johnd

Dennis Griffith said:


> I prefer to align them horizontally. It's a trait exhibited by those amongst us with a more stable personality.



Horizontal it cannot be!! The vast majority of the lines in and outlet or switch are vertical, and so should be the screw slots. Anything else would simply be chaotic.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Johnd said:


> Horizontal it cannot be!! The vast majority of the lines in and outlet or switch are vertical, and so should be the screw slots. Anything else would simply be chaotic.



Ok, a vertical indicator would mean open, as in the cover plate is open. A horizontal indication means shut, as in the cover plate is secured! I rest my case...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> And did you read the article and come to a conclusion?



I did. The conclusion is that we need to collect more data. Anyone want to chip in for plane fare? After the trip, we will have more data points on which we can base a hypothesis on.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty sure that's not a cough emoji.


----------



## Bleedaggie

You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> Perhaps. But a stable personality is very predictable and actually quite boring. Learn to expect the unexpected! It make life so much more interesting.
> 
> View attachment 77471
> 
> Any appearance of deviation from absolute vertical is due to the camera angle.


If you're fumbling for the light switch in the dark, you don't worry about the screws lining up as long as you can find the damned switch. (Oh my Gohd-d-d-d! Turn it off! Turn it off! The screws are out of line!!! )


----------



## Neb Farmer

winemanden said:


> If you're fumbling for the light switch in the dark, you don't worry about the screws lining up as long as you can find the damned switch. (Oh my Gohd-d-d-d! Turn it off! Turn it off! The screws are out of line!!! )


Avoid the stress by using phillips-head screws!


----------



## sour_grapes

Neb Farmer said:


> Avoid the stress by using phillips-head screws!



Yeah, but do you make them a '+' or a 'x' ??


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but do you make them a '+' or a 'x' ??



Obviously a 'plus'. An X would send the wrong message and folks will think the switch is dead...


----------



## Sage

I would like to know the torque settings for cover plate screws? How do you get the correct torque and still get alignment?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Sage said:


> I would like to know the torque settings for cover plate screws? How do you get the correct torque and still get alignment?



I would guess a small fraction of a Newton-meter, but we'll need to get that from an engineer (or architect)..


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> I would guess a small fraction of a Newton-meter, but we'll need to get that from an engineer (or architect)..



This Electrical Engineer (well at least my degree says BSEE) says tighten them however tight you want, and don't worry about the damn alignment of the heads, get the job done.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Johnd

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ok, a vertical indicator would mean open, as in the cover plate is open. A horizontal indication means shut, as in the cover plate is secured! I rest my case...


Vertical indicates power is on, horizontal is off, does your electricity even work with the screws horizontal? Checkmate.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 77507



What's in the box? What's in the box!!?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

Finally, a non-coffee meme ....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> What's in the box? What's in the box!!?



You'll never get ahead by asking


----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> What's in the box? What's in the box!!?


Probably mislabeled. It could be a box of screws with vertical slots1


----------



## bstnh1

winemanden said:


> If you're fumbling for the light switch in the dark, you don't worry about the screws lining up as long as you can find the damned switch. (Oh my Gohd-d-d-d! Turn it off! Turn it off! The screws are out of line!!! )


That would pretty much depend on whether the switch is outside or inside the room that the light is in. If it's outside, it most likely wouldn't be visible in the dark coming or going. But if it's inside the room, you might not see it on the way in. But beware!!! On the way out, those screw heads would be staring right at you. And most likely your night would be ruined.


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> This Electrical Engineer (well at least my degree says BSEE) says tighten them however tight you want, and don't worry about the damn alignment of the heads, get the job done.



Neatness counts! The electrician who wired our house (built in 2015) aligned all the screw heads vertically.




[


----------



## bstnh1

Home Depot has screwless cover plates.  That should please everyone.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Neatness counts! The electrician who wired our house (built in 2015) aligned all the screw heads vertically.
> 
> 
> View attachment 77523
> 
> [
> View attachment 77524



All right, y'all! Here are the kind of screws I like!


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> All right, y'all! Here are the kind of screws I like!
> 
> View attachment 77536


I was just going to ask @bstnh1 if his electrician spent all day straightening screws but I think I’ll let it go now.


----------



## Neb Farmer

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but do you make them a '+' or a 'x' ??



Well , how about for more fun just leave the cover plate off? I think i like that solution better.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mtnlivn

bstnh1 said:


> Neatness counts! The electrician who wired our house (built in 2015) aligned all the screw heads vertically.
> 
> 
> View attachment 77523
> 
> [
> View attachment 77524


I ask an electrician friend why he took pains to trim out and have this screw slots uniform. He said that most all the work he did was hidden from view and this was his way of showing he paid Attention to even the smallest detail of his job.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

mtnlivn said:


> I ask an electrician friend why he took pains to trim out and have this screw slots uniform. He said that most all the work he did was hidden from view and this was his way of showing he paid Attention to even the smallest detail of his job.



He obviously needs help.


----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> He obviously needs help.


I bet you're one of those people who drives into a parking lot and just parks randomly anywhere with no regard for the lined spaces.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> I bet you're one of those people who drives into a parking lot and just parks randomly anywhere with no regard for the lined spaces.



Hey, at least I stay off the grass, usually.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> Home Depot has screwless cover plates.  That should please everyone.


Before we all go screwy inthe head, Lettuce leaf this subject alone!


----------



## winemanden

winemanden said:


> Before we all go screwy inthe head, Lettuce leaf this subject alone!


 Sorry folks. Senor Dexlicsic moment , that should read
Before we all go screwy inthe head, Lettuce leaf this subject align!


----------



## mainshipfred

I do all my own electric around the house and at work if no permits are required. I have to admit I do turn all the screws the same way, it just doesn't take any more time. On the other hand my wife doesn't let me load the K-cup holder, that one doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77599



Oh, God. This sooooo much!


----------



## Boatboy24

*Just found out there's no popcorn in popcorn shrimp.
Guess there's no reason to try pot roast.*


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

6:30 AM ......



ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77620


----------



## mainshipfred




----------



## ibglowin

winemaker81 said:


> 6:30 AM ......


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77620


See the line below my sig.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77668


that's beyond great ,,,,,


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77701



So can they..


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 77684



I say something similar often when education is being judged only by the income it can generate after graduation. It is NOT all about going to college just to make the most money, and ranking universities solely on that basis is unfortunate. High school teaches what to think; higher education teaches how to think, is my view. It creates better citizens overall, across all political and social classes, money considerations aside. I would not trade the time I spent learning how to think for anything, and that's why I am an advocate for nationalizing the Tennessee system, where in-state tuition is free to students who maintain good high school grades. It has been great for the state.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Ron0126




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemaker81

I realized my original post was very incorrect. It is very important to use the correct verb when communicating with folks of lesser understanding .....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77701



Is Charlie Sheen that huge, or are Jonny Depp's hands just that tiny?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77703



My God! The right foot!! What happened?


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77673


Looks more like a Toe truck than a Tow truck!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77694


Arnie Schwartzeneger said, "If that's your freedom, you can stuff your freedom." Hhmm! That could be a tad difficult.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77695


i wouldn't know,, by the way where's the refrigerator at 

DAWG


----------



## Sage




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky

*He: Your parents just don't seem to like me.
She: It is not that they don't like you, they see you as unrealistic, a dreamer, your head in the clouds.
He: Unrealistic! Dreamer! Head in the Clouds! Boy, are they ever going to be sorry when I'm King!*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## winemanden

Smile, you're on Winemakingtalk.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77802


Well,., ah I'll Drink to that.(wine of course).


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77828



As is typical, that forecast is nowhere near reality.


----------



## Johnd

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 77789


New Hampshire is the “Live Free or Die” state, just a little trivia to keep the Dawg well fed….


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> New Hampshire is the “Live Free or Die” state, just a little trivia to keep the Dawg well fed….



I'll bet NH prisoners are totally confused!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24

Posted by a family member on Long Island:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky

*Here are the top nine comments made by NBC sports commentators during Summer Olympics that they would like to take back:* 

1. Weightlifting commentator: "This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria . I saw her snatch this morning during her warm up and it was amazing."

2. Dressage commentator: "This is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal experience since I once mounted her mother."

3. Paul Hamm, Gymnast: "I owe a lot to my parents, especially my mother and father."

4. Boxing Analyst: "Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing, but none of them really that serious."

5. Softball announcer: "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again."

6. Basketball analyst: "He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact, you can see it all over their faces."

7. At the rowing medal ceremony: "Ah, isn't that nice, the wife of the IOC president is hugging the cox of the British crew." 

8. Soccer commentator: "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field."

9. Tennis commentator: "One of the reasons Andy is playing so well is that, before the final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them... Oh my God, what have I just said?”


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 77913



So true! I stay clear of that stuff, having seen it many times.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77918


You're a FAR braver person than I!!!


----------



## Khristyjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77917


Fuel. At first I thought I was on the "What's for Dinner" thread and was like, "impressive!"


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77917


No home fries????


----------



## Merrywine

bstnh1 said:


> No home fries????


No white pudding either… must be English breakfast, not Irish.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77918


No one fitting in those is going to walk out.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 77937


Sooo - if I mix alcohol with Fanta I should be a fantastic alcoholic?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77923


We still have some of those - stashed away on a shelf in the basement!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

New OSHA warning labels!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Want some LIQUID MERCURY for your wound?  Mercurochrome is a brand name for the compound merbromine, whose active ingredients include *mercury and bromine*.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

..and it was really tough throwing out my bra!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 77983


Nope.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 77983


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boy, the ads on WMT just get better and better!


----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78001


Wouldn't trust them for either!


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

JohnT said:


> Could someone please explain what I's a meme?


not a clue,
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> Wouldn't trust them for either!



That's fine. Shrug.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Could someone please explain what I's a meme?



Google is your friend.

meme 

a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by internet users.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 78031


Substitute ANYTHING for the news and you'll be fine.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78050


Yeah, I see it. The photographer is reflected in the front hubcap, right?


----------



## jswordy

That man bun has dun pulled his brains too far!


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> Yeah, I see it. The photographer is reflected in the front hubcap, right?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## raspberry

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78050


i see it vw engine air cooled in the rear


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Dennis Griffith

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 78082



A question pops into my mind: "Is that a zipper on his trousers?"


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 78119



Ew. I'm out!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 78137



That is freaking hilarious, Rocky!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> View attachment 78131



Stew?


----------



## ibglowin

Different types of coffees finally explained.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Car peeps... Can I get an amen?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Car peeps... Can I get an amen?
> 
> View attachment 78190



AMEN!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78181



Dunno about all that, but I like her twitter name...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Ajmassa

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 77497
> 
> You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take.


His best friend Jacob agrees


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

China and India together comprise 35% of the world's population, with (respectively) 1.411 and 1.381 billion people each. The USA is #3, with a population of 0.332 billion people.

In other words, the #3 most populous country has less than 25% of the population of either #1 or #2.


----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> China and India together comprise 35% of the world's population, with (respectively) 1.411 and 1.381 billion people each. The USA is #3, with a population of 0.332 billion people.
> 
> In other words, the #3 most populous country has less than 25% of the population of either #1 or #2.
> 
> 
> View attachment 78294


However, current projections show the population of China dropping over the rest of this century by more than the current population of the USA.


----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> However, current projections show the population of China dropping over the rest of this century by more than the current population of the USA.



Correct. One of the more worrisome aspects of China is that the population is rapidly aging. In 2018, heard Gen. Michael Hayden, former director fo the CIA, give a speech on this very topic and its national security implications for the USA. Gen. Hayden has since suffered a debilitating stroke, and I wish him all the best in his lengthy recovery process.

What I wrote about that speech then:

The brewing situation in China is that its population is aging while at the same time, its economic boom is flattening, Hayden said. Moving 400 million Chinese into the middle class is commendable, he said, but China’s population will be older than the U.S. in a few years as a result of the one-child policy. “A Chinese demographer said China will be the first nation to get old before it gets rich,” he said.

Chinese President Xi Jinping will then be left with the Putin promise and the Russian solution, Hayden said. “If he can’t make you rich, he can make you proud.” Once a strategic, nuanced, patient country in its thought and approach to world affairs, China has “not been acting that way recently,” Hayden said, and apparently expansionist moves may have major effects. “The Sino-American relationship is the critical issue of the 21st century.”


----------



## JustJoe

Kind of heavy conversation for the meme thread but one more question - If their population is shrinking by near a third, why would they pursue an expansionist policy?


----------



## winemaker81

JustJoe said:


> Kind of heavy conversation for the meme thread


I wasn't expecting to start a heavy conversation -- for me this a "holy cow!" moment.


----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> I wasn't expecting to start a heavy conversation -- for me this a "holy cow!" moment.


It is! Holy Cow!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> Kind of heavy conversation for the meme thread but one more question - If their population is shrinking by near a third, why would they pursue an expansionist policy?



They are pursuing an expansionist policy because: 1.) that is one way to quickly bolster an aging population more quickly than regenerating it from birth, and 2.) they need the raw materials in those other nations. The One Road, One Belt program is kicking our butts globally, and has been for over a decade. China now has an electronic telescope in South America, on our doorstep that - oh by the way - can also be used to pick up electronically sent messages in the USA. They are building four more. China partners with countries, trading infrastructure projects financed at low rates for access to their raw materials. They don't care about the country's ideology - that's a US thing - all they want is the raw materials. And they are just literally cleaning our clocks.

Now back to the yuck-yuck content....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78302



I'm going to die of something. But I'm pretty sure it isn't anything in this meme.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Car peeps... Can I get an amen?
> 
> View attachment 78190



For those of you that have never had the joy of pliers slipping off one of these and pinching your finger, causing you to revisit that vocabulary Mom told you NOT to use, has missed one of the subtle enriching moments of life.


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Correct. One of the more worrisome aspects of China is that the population is rapidly aging. In 2018, heard Gen. Michael Hayden, former director fo the CIA, give a speech on this very topic and its national security implications for the USA. Gen. Hayden has since suffered a debilitating stroke, and I wish him all the best in his lengthy recovery process.
> 
> What I wrote about that speech then:
> 
> The brewing situation in China is that its population is aging while at the same time, its economic boom is flattening, Hayden said. Moving 400 million Chinese into the middle class is commendable, he said, but China’s population will be older than the U.S. in a few years as a result of the one-child policy. “A Chinese demographer said China will be the first nation to get old before it gets rich,” he said.
> 
> Chinese President Xi Jinping will then be left with the Putin promise and the Russian solution, Hayden said. “If he can’t make you rich, he can make you proud.” Once a strategic, nuanced, patient country in its thought and approach to world affairs, China has “not been acting that way recently,” Hayden said, and apparently expansionist moves may have major effects. “The Sino-American relationship is the critical issue of the 21st century.”


I think they've recently changed their child policy.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78355



For winemakers that isn't quite true, many of us might buy say 500 pounds of grapes and 60 cantaloupes (or watermelons) and nobody (well except for our Spousal Equivalents, Chief Financial Officers, SWMBO) will ask what the hell is wrong with us.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Khristyjeff

Hay bale.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 78386



Looks 6 foot deep to me.


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78355


my local ,Wal-Mart had to ask, what are you doing buying so much sugarr ever month all in 25 lb bags, 




Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

winemanden said:


> I think they've recently changed their child policy.


how bout putting coumo in charge of there old folks home
Dawg


Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78389


@Boatboy24 ,, i've seen many on here but i take my cap off to you,,, you're the man,,,,
if i pull a belly musle i will not even sue for my bills, @Boatboy24 sheess your name should be SHIP MASTER,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## winemanden

Not really a Meme, but just imagine

1

*Imagine you were born in 1900.*
When you are 14 World War I begins and ends at 18 with 22 million deaths.
Soon after, a global pandemic The ′ Spanish Flu ′, kills 50 million people.
You come out alive and free You are 20 years old.
Then, at age 29, you survive the global economic crisis that began with the collapse of the New York Stock Exchange, causing inflation, unemployment and hunger.
At 33, the Nazis came to power.
You are 39 when WWII begins and ends at 45. During the Holocaust (Shoah), 6 million Jews died.
There will be more than 60 million deaths in total.
When you are 52, the Korean War begins.
At 64, the Vietnam War begins and ends at 75
A boy born in 1985 thinks his grandparents have no idea how difficult life is, but they have survived several wars and disasters.
Boy born in 1995 and now 25 thinks it's the end of the world when his Amazon package takes more than three days to arrive or when he doesn't get more than 15 `` likes '' for his photo posted on Facebook or Instagram. .
In 2020, many of us are living comfortably, we have access to different sources of home entertainment, and we often have more than we need, but people are complaining about everything.
However, they have electricity, telephones, food, hot water and a roof over their heads.
None of this existed before.
But humanity has survived much more dire circumstances and has never lost the joy of living.

*Maybe it's time to be less selfish, to stop complaining and crying.*


----------



## Boatboy24

hounddawg said:


> @Boatboy24 sheess your name should be SHIP MASTER,



Well, you're only one letter off.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 78386


Only one way to know. Y’all hold my beer.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Sage




----------



## David Violante

There’s an unhealthy version?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

David Violante said:


> There’s an unhealthy version?
> 
> View attachment 78426



Only if you eat it..


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78428


54


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78428


65


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78428



Today and I'm 64. (Mind Blown)


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Not really a Meme, but just imagine
> 
> 1
> 
> *Imagine you were born in 1900.*
> When you are 14 World War I begins and ends at 18 with 22 million deaths.
> Soon after, a global pandemic The ′ Spanish Flu ′, kills 50 million people.
> You come out alive and free You are 20 years old.
> Then, at age 29, you survive the global economic crisis that began with the collapse of the New York Stock Exchange, causing inflation, unemployment and hunger.
> At 33, the Nazis came to power.
> You are 39 when WWII begins and ends at 45. During the Holocaust (Shoah), 6 million Jews died.
> There will be more than 60 million deaths in total.
> When you are 52, the Korean War begins.
> At 64, the Vietnam War begins and ends at 75
> A boy born in 1985 thinks his grandparents have no idea how difficult life is, but they have survived several wars and disasters.
> Boy born in 1995 and now 25 thinks it's the end of the world when his Amazon package takes more than three days to arrive or when he doesn't get more than 15 `` likes '' for his photo posted on Facebook or Instagram. .
> In 2020, many of us are living comfortably, we have access to different sources of home entertainment, and we often have more than we need, but people are complaining about everything.
> However, they have electricity, telephones, food, hot water and a roof over their heads.
> None of this existed before.
> But humanity has survived much more dire circumstances and has never lost the joy of living.
> 
> *Maybe it's time to be less selfish, to stop complaining and crying.*



I've read your complaint, now take your prescribed medicine.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78395



However, you DO have the chance to tip her heavily!


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> I think they've recently changed their child policy.



They did, but it is too late to stop the rapid aging of the population cuz math...


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> For winemakers that isn't quite true, many of us might buy say 500 pounds of grapes and 60 cantaloupes (or watermelons) and nobody (well except for our Spousal Equivalents, Chief Financial Officers, SWMBO) will ask what the hell is wrong with us.



The people at the store do, you just don't hear them.


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> my local ,Wal-Mart had to ask, what are you doing buying so much sugarr ever month all in 25 lb bags, View attachment 78388
> View attachment 78388
> 
> 
> 
> Dawg



Mine has asked me the same thing before. Here in the Bible belt, when I say, "Making wine," I get disapproving looks. I want to blurt out, "BUT JESUS DID IT!"


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Only if you eat it..



HAHAHA, that's like "natural food." Gasoline is "natural," too, are ya gonna drink it?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Vern

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78428


Today, 71


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

I got the uncensored version. It slayed me!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> I've read your complaint, now take your prescribed medicine.


I take it by the glassfull. Mind you, I have to force myself.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78491



I guess it is what it is..


----------



## jswordy

Yes, hunting season approaches here...


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

...but I will claw them anyway!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78428


78


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## BeeGee

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78491


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78520



I try to stay away from 'entanglements' like these...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78520


Geez, if I saw that ad when I was young, I could have retired at 45 instead. What a shame.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78520



The impossible trident (Devil's tuning fork) was a nice touch.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78520



Reminds me of when I was a kid and dreamed of ordering either the mini sub or the atom smasher from the ads found in the back of comic books.


----------



## Neb Farmer

First dollar I literally wasted !


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Well, I didn't get my sub off of the back of the comic, but I did grow up to be one of many that built nuclear subs.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Geez, if I saw that ad when I was young, I could have retired at 45 instead. What a shame.





Dennis Griffith said:


> Well, I didn't get my sub out of the back of the comic, but I did grow up to be one of many that built nuclear subs.
> 
> View attachment 78526



And I grew up to be a quantum mechanic and got to retire in my 50s!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> And I grew up to be a quantum mechanic and got to retire in my 50s!



After giving up the other job, I got a gig at a local college, and then retired at 60.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> The impossible trident (Devil's tuning fork) was a nice touch.



DING - DING - DING! We have a winner! I was wondering anyone would spy it!


----------



## jswordy

Neb Farmer said:


> First dollar I literally wasted !View attachment 78525



I had these. Uh, they look nothing like the illustration! Possibly the biggest science geek kid disappointment in my young life.


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Well, I didn't get my sub out of the back of the comic, but I did grow up to be one of many that built nuclear subs.
> 
> View attachment 78526



 Ten-day free trial! "I can use it for 10 days and if not delighted return it for full purchase price refund." Oh my god, you don't need to settle for being simply happy with it. You must be DELIGHTED, or else back it goes for the refund!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78529



And how far can they fly on one engine? All the way to the scene of the crash....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## heatherd

Funny steak video!
(8) Facebook


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Funny steak video!
> (8) Facebook



He has a lot of funny videos.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78527


We actually have one of these in our city. Or had, at least. After Covid lockdown circles through neighborhoods that guy is probably on his yacht somewhere counting his money.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 78533



This one really needs to be retired now! Lord.


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> We actually have one of these in our city. Or had, at least. After Covid lockdown circles through neighborhoods that guy is probably on his yacht somewhere counting his money.



You don't list your city here. Is it in Wisconsin?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 78565



Heck, people PAY the company Steve Jobs started to be able to carry its tracking devices around!!!


----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78554


Where can I get a watch like that?


----------



## sour_grapes

JustJoe said:


> Where can I get a watch like that?



Here ya go! Wine App.


----------



## Bleedaggie

jswordy said:


> You don't list your city here. Is it in Wisconsin?


Fort Worth


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1

What Ever Happened to Honor House? — Mad Mystery Company


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Time and Temp?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78589


My very scary guardian angel calls every day informing be I'm eligible for a 50% discount. I just haven't figured out yet what it is he's selling.


----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78580


Do you suppose that is a cause or effect?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 78606




Or, as one girl told me in high school, "I'd really like to go out with you tonight, but I have to wash my hair."


----------



## Vern

jswordy said:


> Or, as one girl told me in high school, "I'd really like to go out with you, but that night I have to wash my hair."


I think I asked the same girl to go out.


----------



## cmason1957

Flow chart for STEM Majors.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, you're only one letter off.


only when sober,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78594


that's so cool, and i do really mean that ....
Dawg


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 78609
> 
> 
> Flow chart for STEM Majors.



Ohhhh, this is AWESOME!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 78616



The Cherokee had a chief named Doublehead, who was a feared warrior and was rumored by Indians and whites alike to be a cannibal. The whites decided if they could get him to see their power he would tell his warriors to give up, and they put him on the Iron Horse for his first train ride, to Washington. 

There, Doublehead beheld all kinds of military hardware. He saw the huge, permanent buildings. And Congress held a large welcoming meeting and formal dinner for him.

After all this pomp and circumstance, following the dinner and in front of a large number of Congressmen, a reporter asked Doubehead, "So Chief, what do you think of the white man?"

Doublehead made a face and shook his head.

"Too salty."


----------



## jswordy

Where we went wrong was when we closed these stores!


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 78622


I wonder where I could get a couple of those vines.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> And I grew up to be a quantum mechanic and got to retire in my 50s!



I'm not sure a 'quantum mechanic' ever retires, based on some I know. They are always seeking to fit the square peg in a round hole, just for fun.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78675



Are you insinuating this is the type of mistake an engineer would make??


----------



## ibglowin

Since an automotive engineer designed it in the first place, yep. We once owned a Chrysler Concorde that in order to access the battery for removal or to check the fluid levels required you to remove the front wheel and then the plastic inner wheel liner....... 



Dennis Griffith said:


> Are you insinuating this is the type of mistake an engineer would make??


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> We once owned a Chrysler Concorde that in order to access the battery for removal or to check the fluid levels required you to remove the front wheel and then the plastic inner wheel liner.......


I'd like to see all software managers, designers, and developers support computer illiterate users over the phone for 6 months after a software release. Software would be MUCH better if this was so. [I work in the IT industry.]


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> I'd like to see all software managers, designers, and developers support computer illiterate users over the phone for 6 months after a software release. Software would be MUCH better if this was so. [I work in the IT industry.]



I feel your pain.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

winemaker81 said:


> I'd like to see all software managers, designers, and developers support computer illiterate users over the phone for 6 months after a software release. Software would be MUCH better if this was so. [I work in the IT industry.]


That applies to designers, planners or regulators all over the world!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## David Violante




----------



## Jovimaple

winemaker81 said:


> I'd like to see all software managers, designers, and developers support computer illiterate users over the phone for 6 months after a software release. Software would be MUCH better if this was so. [I work in the IT industry.]


Yes, please! And it would be nice if they would give a few thoughts to how it gets installed in a modern enterprise environment. Sometimes it seems they must think everyone has admin rights and runs it locally, clicking through all the prompts and filling in the info, rather than most software being packaged and pushed out.


----------



## winemaker81

David Violante said:


> View attachment 78703


Garlic works just as well ...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> Garlic works just as well ...



Based on experience??


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Based on experience??


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 78710



Some one has WAY too much time (and imagination) on their hands.


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 78711



I was in grade school in the '60s:

"Class, notice the funnel cloud outside our windows. Everybody gather up close so you can see it well! Recess will be in 10 minutes."


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78675



1.) The starter on a Toyota pickup is under the intake manifold.
2.) The spark plugs on a Nissan Versa are underneath the intake manifold.
3.) Some Chevrolet pickup truck models have PLASTIC intake manifolds.
Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

*From 1923!


*


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Vern

Rocky said:


> View attachment 78731


Sad but very true.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

PM me if you'd like the unedited version!


----------



## jswordy

*The EHS Specialist is going, "Man, I KNEW that I shoulda been a Metrology Specialist!"  

*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

House cleaning



When I said I was cleaning,
I meant I was Polishing off two bottles of wine.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> *The EHS Specialist is going, "Man, I KNEW that I shoulda been a Metrology Specialist!"
> View attachment 78766
> *


heck i'm a meat eater, whats that pay
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78833


I thought memes are supposed to have some element of humor.


----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> I thought memes are supposed to have some element of humor.



Humor is in the eye of the beholder, I reckon. I noticed you liked this one, which I didn't find very funny, since masking is the #1 way to prevent transmission of Covid and 1 in every 500 Americans has now died of the disease. It implies that "idiots" who mask are doing so solely "cause you scared."

I do it to prevent others from getting Covid, since I may be asymptomatic for a week while still shedding virus. I also do it because masking has saved me twice from getting the disease after long close contact, in an area of the country where it is widespread due to lack of masking and vaccination.

So I guess mine is as valid as this. Eye of the beholder, and all. I wasn't going to say a thing until you commented.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## CDrew

jswordy said:


> Humor is in the eye of the beholder, I reckon. I noticed you liked this one, which I didn't find very funny, since masking is the #1 way to prevent transmission of Covid and 1 in every 500 Americans has now died of the disease. It implies that "idiots" who mask are doing so solely "cause you scared."
> 
> I do it to prevent others from getting Covid, since I may be asymptomatic for a week while still shedding virus. I also do it because masking has saved me twice from getting the disease after long close contact, in an area of the country where it is widespread due to lack of masking and vaccination.
> 
> So I guess mine is as valid as this. Eye of the beholder, and all. I wasn't going to say a thing until you commented.



Well said.

Truth, warning and humor often co-exist.

I work in this field and the deaths we are seeing today (and I mean today) are needless. Just like the ones yesterday, and the day before that, and the day before that....It's tragic and heartbreaking. It did not need to be this way.


----------



## jswordy

CDrew said:


> Well said.
> 
> Truth, warning and humor often co-exist.
> 
> I work in this field and the deaths we are seeing today (and I mean today) are needless. Just like the ones yesterday, and the day before that, and the day before that....It's tragic and heartbreaking. It did not need to be this way.



I live and work in the Deep South. I have many friends who have lost mothers, fathers, sisters, brothers, aunts, uncles - some of them in large groups at a time. As I said, I have had two close contact brushes with COVID myself (I'm vaxxed and not shy about telling any one who wants to know. And I wear a mask, often the only one in a store or location here who does.)

Then there are the corollary losses. An Alabama man recently died of a heart condition because none of the 43 hospitals contacted had an ICU bed for him. Cancer patients can't have lifesaving surgeries. They have pulled in refrigerated trucks in Mobile and Baldwin counties, Alabama, to handle the extra dead bodies. I have doctor friends in Georgia and Florida, too, and it is none better there. Their words fall on deaf ears. All so senseless.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## winemanden

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 78801


You should be thankful that they're not breathing it all over you!


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 78870



 HER: No, I know that wasn't it...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

*Some random thoughts...*


*My wife is back on the warpath again! She was up for making a sex movie last night and all I said is that I would like auditions for her part.*
*My wife packed my bags and told me to get out. As I walked out the door, she screamed, "I hop you die a long, slow, miserable death!" I replied, "Oh, so now you want me to stay?!"*
*I installed a strobe light in the bedroom. It makes my wife look like she is actually moving during sex.*


----------



## Rocky

*For all you punsters out there...*



 * How does Moses make tea? Hebrews it.*
* Venison again for dinner again? Oh deer!*
* I used to be a banker, but then I lost interest.*
* England has no Kidney bank but it does have a Liverpool.*
* I tried to catch some fog but I mist.*
* They told me I had type-A blood, but it was a Typo.*
* Jokes about German sausage are the wurst.*
* I stayed up all night to see where the sun went, and then it dawned on me.*
* When chemists die, they barium.*
* I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can't put it down.*
* I did a theatrical performance about puns. It was a play on words.*
* When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.*
* Broken pencils are pointless.*
* What do you call a dinosaur with an extensive vocabulary? A thesaurus.*
* I dropped out of communism class because of lousy Marx.*
* I got a job at a bakery because I kneaded dough.*
* Don't worry about old age; it doesn't last.*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78890


----------



## ibglowin

The greatest newspaper correction you'll ever see!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> The greatest newspaper correction you'll ever see!
> 
> View attachment 78904



I'd be pissed they retracted it!


----------



## mikewatkins727

ibglowin said:


> The greatest newspaper correction you'll ever see!
> 
> View attachment 78904


I'd like to meet this stud!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78902


Here's a video of the "easy" way to replace it.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## cmason1957

For those who are curious 神鞭酒 translated to god whip wine. Whip is commonly a slang for penis in China.

The wine contains a mix of gecko testicles, deer penis, dog penis and other herbs. It’s considered a apothecary method and not used for regular drinking. Though it could be drank.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> For those who are curious 神鞭酒 translated to god whip wine. Whip is commonly a slang for penis in China.
> 
> The wine contains a mix of gecko testicles, deer penis, dog penis and other herbs. It’s considered a apothecary method and not used for regular drinking. Though it could be drank.
> 
> View attachment 78923



Well, I always choose the 'magical' over the 'regular' for everything in life.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Here's a video of the "easy" way to replace it.




 I stand by my meme. It's a piss-poor engineering job.

See the four black tubes in the pic? All that intake manifold s--t has to come off to replace the plugs on a 2012+ Nissan Versa. Another sucky engineering job. About $300-400 to have it done, depending on place.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I stand by my meme.






Oh, sorry - you said 'Stand by my meme'.


----------



## TurkeyHollow




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> The greatest newspaper correction you'll ever see!
> 
> View attachment 78904


So sad, but true. "All glory is fleeting."


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

cmason1957 said:


> For those who are curious 神鞭酒 translated to god whip wine. Whip is commonly a slang for penis in China.
> 
> The wine contains a mix of gecko testicles, deer penis, dog penis and other herbs. It’s considered a apothecary method and not used for regular drinking. Though it could be drank.
> 
> View attachment 78923



And you have a bottle of this??


----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> And you have a bottle of this??



and no I don't. Just saw this on another site and knew exactly where to share it.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Dennis Griffith

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 78943



There's probably a formula to calculate this that involves the variable 'herd extinction'. And the result is probably a negative value..


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Old Corker

cmason1957 said:


> The wine contains a mix of gecko testicles, deer penis, dog penis and other herbs.


I can understand using deer penis and dog penis in wine making. Because, you know, you just have some extras lying around. But gecko testicles? Now that is a truly magical imagination.


----------



## winemanden

cmason1957 said:


> and no I don't. Just saw this on another site and knew exactly where to share it.


No need to feel embarrassed, we all need a little help at times. NOI.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 78957



To which we replied, this is junk science. There was no control group and the experiment has not been replicated.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78984


Yup, it's the shits to get old.


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> To which we replied, this is junk science. There was no control group and the experiment has not been replicated.


On the flip side... How long before the 9 year old's interest in science turns to an interest in philosophy as he realizes the impact to his finances because of this experiment.


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> On the flip side... How long before the 9 year old's interest in science turns to an interest in philosophy as he realizes the impact to his finances because of this experiment.



He must first learn to write grant proposals to fund his research!


----------



## jswordy

HOARD YOURS NOW!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> HOARD YOURS NOW!
> View attachment 78990



Not having ever experienced this, but I would worry about the burn. No red hots near my bummm


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Woody!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 79005



Ha! Took me a second.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

Ignore


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

*HAPPY FIRST DAY OF FALL!* What's it like here? Well...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Woody!
> 
> View attachment 78998






^^^ (The film that turned me on to Leonard Cohen.)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

A little long but funny...

That's A Moron - Parody of Dean Martin "That's Amore" by Al Mahan - YouTube


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

*This thing has gone too far...*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

*This is too offensive in too many ways NOT to be funny!*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79089



Cue @Rice_Guy : "Wine is a preservative system!" He is not wrong!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79121


Probably most of the loss was associated with the truck.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Neb Farmer

That wheelchair ramp probably satisfies the government requirements !


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Neb Farmer said:


> That wheelchair ramp probably satisfies the government requirements !



Must be a government program to reduce the number of handicapped then..


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79130



So much for that NSF rating!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

View attachment 79122


----------



## JRinPDX

jswordy said:


> I stand by my meme. It's a piss-poor engineering job.
> 
> See the four black tubes in the pic? All that intake manifold s--t has to come off to replace the plugs on a 2012+ Nissan Versa. Another sucky engineering job. About $300-400 to have it done, depending on place.
> 
> View attachment 78931


With my Chrysler Sebring Convertible ('90s) you had to rotate the entire engine block to get to the plugs. They used platinum plugs so they didn't have to be replaced as often.


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> meme
> 
> a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by internet users.


dang your so smart, i thought a meme was kinda like being so dunk that you see double, 
DAWGDawg


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79120


@Boatboy24 ,,, man in the past if i offened you or your family,, i am so very sorry,
jeeze man i swear i love yawl, need your windows washed, trash carried out,
floors swept, moped ?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

At least the scatalogical reference was overlooked...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 79221



I like that riff! I was sick of seing Abe Lincoln, so that is a clever mashup.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Dang! These guys knew how to party!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 79227
> 
> 
> Dang! These guys knew how to party!


George Washington started his drinking career in Banbury. It looks like they taught him well.


----------



## jswordy

This'd prolly go better in the "Say Cheese" thread, but...


----------



## Bubba1

sorry if this offends anyone


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin

This is pretty spot on!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 79254



For me, I'd say 'More often than not, my greatest accomplishment is just keeping my mouth shut'.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## MHSKIBUM

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 79227
> 
> 
> Dang! These guys knew how to party!


And I thought they rocked Boston with a Tea Party!


----------



## Snafflebit




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79306



It's all about portion control, right?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

MHSKIBUM said:


> And I thought they rocked Boston with a Tea Party!


So they did, but since then Americans have forgotten what real tea tastes like.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 79298


Oh this is sooooo true!!! If I didn't know better, I'd swear you were watching me through the windows.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Things are so rough in Green Bay, I had to hire a skeleton crew to work on the house.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 79324



Let me help the surrealist you with the train. It is not SO surreal:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79358


And artificial stupidity


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Snafflebit said:


> View attachment 79300



MY NEIGHBOR!


----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 79322



...OH LORD YEAH...


----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 79322



AND IT EXISTS! In North Carolina (which probably means a vinegar sauce... mmmm...) Some of the best cue I ever had came from that state.









#116 - Rack Slabbath BBQ w/ Tyler Walker & Barbara Walker by Cooler Conversations


#116 - Rack Slabbath BBQ w/ Tyler Walker & Barbara Walker from Cooler Conversations on Podchaser, aired Tuesday, 4th May 2021. Tyler and Barbara Walker are the owners of Rack Slabbath BBQ, a catering company based in the North Carolina triangle and triad areas. We discuss everything from starting a…




www.podchaser.com


----------



## jswordy

Screenshot of a local news item!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> In North Carolina (which probably means a vinegar sauce... mmmm...) Some of the best cue I ever had came from that state.


We have lived in NC for nearly 30 years and quickly developed a love for vinegar Q.

Sadly, folks get into horrifyingly vicious fights over the best Q.

Pork, beef, chicken? Vinegar, mustard, or red sauce? Other Q?

Put it on my plate. While others are fighting, I'm enjoying myself! 

BTW, Riesling and Gewurztraminer go good with NC Q.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81

Cracker Barrel is a US restaurant & gift shop chain with a southern USA country theme. The dining room has a fireplace and the walls are covered in antique-looking items (no clue if they are real or not).


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79401
> 
> View attachment 79402



Bullsh!t. It doesn't even LOOK like Mike!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## olusteebus

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 79435


Oh, just great. Now I will have to take a fork with me everytime I go out to eat!


----------



## olusteebus

Yard looks bad with lots of dead grass because of rain, I haven't been able to mow. But I too this photo because it was unbelievably quiet here today. No a soul around this morning.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky

> *The Montana State Department of Fish and Wildlife is advising golfers to take extra precautions, and be on the alert for bears while playing on Gallatin, Helena, and Lewis and Clark National Forest’s golf courses. *
> *They advise golfers to wear noise-producing devices such as little bells on their clothing to alert, but not to startle the bears unexpectedly.
> They also advise golfers to carry pepper spray in the case of an encounter with a bear.
> They say that it’s also a good idea to watch for signs of bear activity on the courses. They recommend that golfers be educated so that they can recognize the difference between Black bear and Grizzly bear droppings.
> Black bear droppings are smaller and contain remains of nuts, berries and possibly squirrel, rabbit or gopher fur. *
> *Grizzly bear droppings have small bells, golf-gloves, sunglasses and other similar golf items in them and they usually smell like pepper spray. *
Click to expand...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

I'm batting .500 on a normal day


----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> I'm batting .500 on a normal day
> 
> View attachment 79491


well, you need to start drinking coffee!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79499



Somehow, I have a sense of deja vu!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79537


----------



## winemaker81

The opossom is a small marsupial common in the SE USA. Sadly, they are often found dead on roads as once they start across a road, they blindly go forward without looking or slowing down.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 79539
> 
> View attachment 79538




Ahh! My eyes!!


----------



## cmason1957

Everytime I grill my wife reminds me how her father used to eat his steak. Well Done, with the comment, I don't want to hear it mooing.

I'm closer to the whisper the word fire to it three times and slap it on a plate.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79518



I was behind a school bus of high schoolers at a stop sign one morning. The back seats were filled with teen girls. One of them turned to the back door (which had floor to ceiling windows), used both hands to pull apart the top of her blouse, and started blowing me kisses! Well, I just sat there dumbfounded and shaking my head. I mean, I couldn't get them to do that when I was in high school!!!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79524



Reminds me of something a guy told me once:

You mom lived in a box called a house when she was pregnant.
She was driven in a box on wheels to another box, where she had you.
When you were a kid, they sent you to another box for education.
After that, you worked in a box called an office.
When you got off work, you went home to your box in a box with wheels on it.
When you get old, they might take you to another box to live and then die.
After that, they put your body in a box,
Transport that box to a grave in another rolling box,
And bury you.
The moral? Life is one big boxing match.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957

I heard a wonderful joke today, but only geeks will get it: 
Q: What does the “B” in Benoit B. Mandelbrot stand for? A: Benoit B. Mandelbrot. 

Here is a clue for those who care: Mandelbrot set - Wikipedia


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ONE HUNDRED PERCENT *TRUE!  *


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 79582



I can tell a MILLENNIAL wrote that! "Artists of the '50s..."


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 79584



Hey, I work at a university. Sure he wasn't an engineering professor? That sounds like the title of a grant application!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 79588



Same thing happens among humans, at least is has at some point in my life.


----------



## BRossi




----------



## bstnh1

*Light travels faster than sound, which is the reason that some people appear bright before you hear them speak.*


----------



## Merrywine

jswordy said:


> View attachment 79588


Female dragonflies “play dead” to ward off unwanted males. The animal world’s version of I have a headache.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81

This struck a chord with me this morning ... and most other mornings, too!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79600


Gee, they had it easy! I had to trudge through snow that was 4 feet deep and even more where it had drifted.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> View attachment 79690


I used to work with a guy from Glasgow who had been a Desert Rat in WW2. He picked up a hitcher who pulled knife on him. He put his foot down hard and asked him to pick his tree. You can guess what happened next. Not just saying this, Jock really was a nutter.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Not a meme, but still had me laughing...


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 79689



I think that's an old Rodney Dangerfield gag. I loved him, RIP.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79699



As the Italian priest who taught at my high school would say, "That's-a high-class! Ah, the fun-fun!"  (For anyone who's offended, he's still living. Father Daniel Mirabelli. Happy to give you a phone number if you don't think he actually talks that way!  )


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> As the Italian priest who taught at my high school would say, "That's-a high-class! Ah, the fun-fun!"  (For anyone who's offended, he's still living. Father Daniel Mirabelli. Happy to give you a phone number if you don't think he actually talks that way!  )


Jim, your note reminded me of my checkered misspent youth when as teens we wayward youths would to go to Confession in a neighboring town because the priest there was very old Italian and very hard of hearing. He did not know what we were confessing. All he knew is when we stopped talking, we were finished confessing our sins and he would give us absolution. One could confess anything from the Lindberg kidnapping to the Kennedy assassination. Confession was the "big eraser" and we were free to "go and sin some more." Cinder City, here I come!


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

True story: I left a friend's house at 3 AM for a 45 minute drive home. When I was about 15 minutes from his house, I blinked and was suddenly 1/2 mile from home in a heavy snowfall, with NO memory of anything in between.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Daboyleroy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79667


Is that a cat?


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Jim, your note reminded me of my checkered misspent youth when as teens we wayward youths would to go to Confession in a neighboring town because the priest there was very old Italian and very hard of hearing. He did not know what we were confessing. All he knew is when we stopped talking, we were finished confessing our sins and he would give us absolution. One could confess anything from the Lindberg kidnapping to the Kennedy assassination. Confession was the "big eraser" and we were free to "go and sin some more." Cinder City, here I come!



Yep, we had an elderly parish priest the same way. I think he was like 88 or 89. No matter what, three Hail Marys, an Our Father and an Act of Contrition was the standard remedy, and you were good to go again!


----------



## mhopkins

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79734


The blue one needs to be on blocks.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 79764



Down here in the deep South, "want" is pronounced "wont." I used to have to go through tons of kids' letters to Santa at one point in my life, preparing them for printing in the local paper. "What I wont for Christmas" was VERY common.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Down here in the deep South, "want" is pronounced "wont." I used to have to go through tons of kids' letters to Santa at one point in my life, preparing them for printing in the local paper. "What I wont for Christmas" was VERY common.



Oh yes, I'm trying to figure out the wording a young child said to my ex-wife back in about 1981 when we moved to Oklahoma.

it was something like: I wont that red caller (at least phonetically) 

After talking with one of the other folks around her, I want the red crayon was the intended sentence. 

I ain't never not had me any of them boiled peanuts is another example from down around Montgomery, AL. 

Thankfully, I had a true Southern with me to interpret. (I didn't get a chance to purchase any of the boiled peanuts last time they were selling them here)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Oh yes, I'm trying to figure out the wording a young child said to my ex-wife back in about 1981 when we moved to Oklahoma.
> 
> it was something like: I wont that red caller (at least phonetically)
> 
> After talking with one of the other folks around her, I want the red crayon was the intended sentence.
> 
> I ain't never not had me any of them boiled peanuts is another example from down around Montgomery, AL.
> 
> Thankfully, I had a true Southern with me to interpret. (I didn't get a chance to purchase any of the boiled peanuts last time they were selling them here)



"I ain nevah had me none-a them bolled pay-noots." 

Correct spelling of y'all everywhere: y'all. Correct spelling of y'all down South: ya'll.


----------



## jswordy

Discussion with my barber years ago...

"What's that oil for up on the shelf?"

"Itchascalp, boy."

"What? It's your scalp?"

"NO BOY Itcha scalp, itcha scalp!" With a scratching motion on his head.

"Oh, itchy scalp!" 

On the other hand, how to say "You're not going bowling with Bob" in northern Illinois:

"Yer gnat goin' bawling wit Bab!"


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins

One of my friends just found out that his long time girlfriend is a communist.

I feel like he should have known- there were so many red flags.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Discussion with my barber years ago...
> 
> "What's that oil for up on the shelf?"
> 
> "Itchascalp, boy."
> 
> "What? It's your scalp?"
> 
> "NO BOY Itcha scalp, itcha scalp!" With a scratching motion on his head.
> 
> "Oh, itchy scalp!"
> 
> On the other hand, how to say "You're not going bowling with Bob" in northern Illinois:
> 
> "Yer gnat goin' bawling wit Bab!"


I had the same sort of problem when I moved from Yorkshire down to Banbury (Oxfordshire). As far as most of the locals were concerned, I could of come from another country. I worked with a chap for more than two years who called me that 'Furinner' who lodged with the 'Fridays'.
I've always thought it strange that in schools when they teach English pupils a Foreign language, they try to teach pronunciation, but in English lessons they only teach the written version.
What is even weirder, they don't even teach pupils Proper English like what we speak in Yorkshire!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 79804
> View attachment 79805
> View attachment 79806
> View attachment 79807
> View attachment 79808
> View attachment 79809
> View attachment 79810
> View attachment 79811



People have too much time on their hands.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> People have too much time on their hands.



It certainly wasn't me that put that all together, but I did laugh and laugh about even the thought of it.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> It certainly wasn't me that put that all together, but I did laugh and laugh about even the thought of it.



I was referring to the OP. Lord! All that over candy corn.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

winemanden said:


> I had the same sort of problem when I moved from Yorkshire down to Banbury (Oxfordshire). As far as most of the locals were concerned, I *could of come* from another country.





> I've always thought it strange that in schools when they teach English pupils a Foreign language, they try to teach pronunciation, but in English lessons they only teach the written version.



Maybe they should have worked even harder on the written version??


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

sour_grapes said:


> Maybe they should have worked even harder on the written version??


 Nahh, I've got a problem with my glasses


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

The author of the Far Side had an amazing imagination. Often demented, but definitely amazing.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin

Its funny because its true!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Rocky

*Me: Alexa, is the state pronounced "Hawaii" or "Havaii"?
Alexa: The proper pronunciation is Havaii.
Me: Thank you, Alexa.
Alexa: You're velcome!*


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 79902



Soooo, you have given up on us having a significant export trade?


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

*The original Captain Kirk actor (and oldest astronaut)has discontinued his new line of lingerie.
Apparently, Shatner Panties wasn’t the best choice for a name.*


----------



## ibglowin

We made a Costco run on Wednesday. NOT A SINGLE ROLL OF TP IN THE WAREHOUSE! 



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79914


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Soooo, you have given up on us having a significant export trade?


Not al all, The US will always have a large export trade. But, products made in the US do have an advantage at this point with a better on-time delivery and with the shipping cost added on, it helps them stay in business. News said this morning that normal shipping cost of $6,000+ is now $30,000+. But in the end, we will all have to pay for the higher cost at the store.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Not al all, The US will always have a large export trade. But, products made in the US do have an advantage at this point with a better on-time delivery and with the shipping cost added on, it helps them stay in business. News said this morning that normal shipping cost of $6,000+ is now $30,000+. But in the end, we will all have to pay for the higher cost at the store.



Beginning in the mid-1970s, the US consumer was sold into a trap that cheaper was always better, replacing the former attitude that "you get what you pay for." All US policy, regardless of party in power, has been driven by that since, and production has become fungible globally. It goes to the cheapest place now. My Apple computer was made in China and shipped to me directly from Ireland, due to Irish corporate tax breaks.

As part of adopting this direction, we convinced ourselves it was in our interest to create a mercantile China. I shudder to think of the day when the US and China are at war (which is why I watch Taiwan so closely). They would quickly bring us to our economic knees. I'm sure we would get back up again, but it would be a long journey.

The inflation we see on overseas (and domestic) goods now is transitory but I think it does serve to strength domestic sourcing somewhat.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Not al all, The US will always have a large export trade. But, products made in the US do have an advantage at this point with a better on-time delivery and with the shipping cost added on, it helps them stay in business. News said this morning that normal shipping cost of $6,000+ is now $30,000+. But in the end, we will all have to pay for the higher cost at the store.



At the risk of "dissecting the frog," I did understand what you meant. But US cargo can indeed get caught on cargo ships; it just happens in transit to _other_ countries.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Beginning in the mid-1970s, the US consumer was sold into a trap that cheaper was always better, replacing the former attitude that "you get what you pay for." All US policy, regardless of party in power, has been driven by that since, and production has become fungible globally. It goes to the cheapest place now. My Apple computer was made in China and shipped to me directly from Ireland, due to Irish corporate tax breaks.
> 
> As part of adopting this direction, we convinced ourselves it was in our interest to create a mercantile China. I shudder to think of the day when the US and China are at war (which is why I watch Taiwan so closely). They would quickly bring us to our economic knees. I'm sure we would get back up again, but it would be a long journey.
> 
> The inflation we see on overseas (and domestic) goods now is transitory but I think it does serve to strength domestic sourcing somewhat.


Same over here!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> We made a Costco run on Wednesday. NOT A SINGLE ROLL OF TP IN THE WAREHOUSE!



Same here in the St.Louis, MO area. Has been that way for about a month or so.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Beginning in the mid-1970s, the US consumer was sold into a trap that cheaper was always better, replacing the former attitude that "you get what you pay for." All US policy, regardless of party in power, has been driven by that since, and production has become fungible globally. It goes to the cheapest place now. My Apple computer was made in China and shipped to me directly from Ireland, due to Irish corporate tax breaks.
> 
> As part of adopting this direction, we convinced ourselves it was in our interest to create a mercantile China. I shudder to think of the day when the US and China are at war (which is why I watch Taiwan so closely). They would quickly bring us to our economic knees. I'm sure we would get back up again, but it would be a long journey.
> 
> The inflation we see on overseas (and domestic) goods now is transitory but I think it does serve to strength domestic sourcing somewhat.



I don't worry so much about that, since if they bring us to our knees, they do the same thing to themselves.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am pretty sure that the title of this thread includes the words "No politics"...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I don't worry so much about that, since if they bring us to our knees, they do the same thing to themselves.



But they own a chunk of our debt. Important distinction. What we are going to be seeing over the next decade is the theory that intertwining the two countries and a globalization of trade would promote peace – which underlies all the trade deals made – put to a genuine test. I hope it's correct. Because much of what the Chinese make for us is essential now and those industries do not exist here anymore. Meanwhile, ahem, they'll have those capabilities either way. But it is hard to again climb that learning curve once, say, your big screen production is kaput or your electronics components manufacturers are gone. What's left of those two industries in the USA, for example, is minimal and mostly military directed.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I am pretty sure that the title of this thread includes the words "No politics"...


Sorry. I forgot. Wine may have been involved or maybe Whisky.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemanden

cmason1957 said:


> Sorry. I forgot. Wine may have been involved or maybe Whisky.


It's not Politics, it's MONEY. There are more Millionaires and Billionaires than ever, and they're all scared to death the masses might get theire money. The Rich get richer and the Poor get poorer just to keep the status quo!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I am pretty sure that the title of this thread includes the words "No politics"...



I fail to see any politics in what was written, at all. We were discussing trade and trade history. Shrug. I do find it interesting how many topics people quickly identify as politics these days, though.


----------



## winemanden




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> We made a Costco run on Wednesday. NOT A SINGLE ROLL OF TP IN THE WAREHOUSE!


Sounds like they got wiped out!!


----------



## johnkelsall

jswordy said:


> I fail to see any politics in what was written, at all. We were discussing trade and trade history. Shrug. I do find it interesting how many topics people quickly identify as politics these days, though.


poly ticks = fear of others getting my bloody "blood" money.


----------



## johnkelsall

johnkelsall said:


> poly ticks = fear of others getting my bloody "blood" money.


fear = let us get a gang together so we will be a more strong group and protect our stuff, make the rules that will take theirs.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> View attachment 79957



I know it's true cuz I saw it on the internet!  Uh, unless I fact-check it.









Golding quote mixed up with words by 21st century writer


A meme shared on Facebook in South Africa attributes some snide sexism to the late British author William Golding.Headed “William Golding, British Novelist, P...




africacheck.org


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> View attachment 79951


I’ve been to this meteor crater twice, once with wifey about 11 years ago, and earlier this summer, we took the whole family. Pretty amazing.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> I know it's true cuz I saw it on the internet!  Uh, unless I fact-check it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golding quote mixed up with words by 21st century writer
> 
> 
> A meme shared on Facebook in South Africa attributes some snide sexism to the late British author William Golding.Headed “William Golding, British Novelist, P...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africacheck.org


I'm a skeptic of internet quotes as well as internet fact checkers. But I enjoy the memes that people post here, so I passed this quote along to my brothers saying I couldn't confirm the actual author. They got a good chuckle out of it. My question is, why would the Africa fact checker not state that they contacted the person they say wrote the last lines of the quote and give us his acknowledgment? I assume he's still alive since they don't say he has died. Just a loose end it seems a reputable fact check site would clear up. Now back to the funny memes!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> I'm a skeptic of internet quotes as well as internet fact checkers. But I enjoy the memes that people post here, so I passed this quote along to my brothers saying I couldn't confirm the actual author. They got a good chuckle out of it. My question is, why would the Africa fact checker not state that they contacted the person they say wrote the last lines of the quote and give us his acknowledgment? I assume he's still alive since they don't say he has died. Just a loose end it seems a reputable fact check site would clear up. Now back to the funny memes!



The site I posted is not the only site to draw the same conclusion about the quote. I fact check most meme quotes as a reflex, since most memes that are not humor are carefully designed to manipulate in some fashion.


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 79976



LITERALLY!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 79988


Decaf coffee is like nonalcoholic whiskey


----------



## Rocky

*A few chuckles for you punsters out there: 

·** A cartoonist was found dead in his home. Details are sketchy. 

· Haunted French pancakes give me the crêpes. 

· I changed my iPod's name to Titanic. It's syncing now. 

· I know a guy who's addicted to brake fluid, but he says he can stop any time. 

· This girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore. 

· Why were the Indians here first? They had reservations.

· All the toilets in New York's police stations have been stolen. The police have nothing to go on. 

· Velcro, what a rip off!*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79998



Medium rare, please, although if you screw up and it is rare, I will not complain. (Even a marginal quality room temperature steak that's done to the rare side of medium rare can actually take a step up in taste and texture. Mmm.)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 80046







__





10 Health Benefits Of Drinking Red Wine That Will Keep You Healthy - Whitehall Lane Winery


Thanks to guest blogger Mark Davis for this post! Whether red wine has any prominent health benefit is still a debatable issue. However, studies have shown that consuming a moderate amount of red wine, which has an alcohol content of 12% -15% on a daily basis helps in the prevention of a number...




whitehalllane.com


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## cmason1957

All right, all right, I'll see myself to the corner.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Khristyjeff

Rocky said:


> View attachment 80071


One set of grandparents served us the "powdered stuff" with water on our cereal. The other set of grandparents were dairy farmers. Quite a contrast.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## JustJoe

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 80060


It's a good thing I don't put ice in my wine!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 80082



My workplace auto-prompts us do that. Soooo... I tried it, and I can put the same one in as before and it accepts it.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 80070



I wish we still had those days, in so many ways.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Totally Southern humor, but anyway...


----------



## cmason1957

Are you certain that phone number isn't BR5-49???


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Are you certain that phone number isn't BR5-49???



A lawyer, Alexander Shunnarah plasters parts of the South with billboards. I'll go by 6 or so on the way home from work.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> My workplace auto-prompts us do that. Soooo... I tried it, and I can put the same one in as before and it accepts it.



They just prompted me again today. So, yeah: Same deal.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

An oldie but goodie!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins

I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather… 
Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Mcjeff

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 80177


I have a good friend that lives this life. His wife and her sister go shopping every weekend and drop the husbands off at a whiskey bar/restaurant. He’s become quite the expert on Skotch/Whiskey/bourbon. Unfortunately for me my wife doesn’t like to shop that often!


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> An oldie but goodie!
> 
> View attachment 80135



Boy does that bring back memories. Not the wine but catching critters with a box, stick and a string. Didn't know what to do with them when they were caught so we just let them go.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

mainshipfred said:


> Boy does that bring back memories. Not the wine but catching critters with a box, stick and a string. Didn't know what to do with them when they were caught so we just let them go.


I tried and tried and tried to snag a bird, a pigeon, anything, but never found one dumb enough to go in!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81

I've noted that a lot of folks on this forum as coffee drinkers, as well as (obviously) wine drinkers. Makes me wonder if we all have addictive personalities ....


----------



## cmason1957

Let's play musical chairs.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

um, wou


winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 80304
> 
> 
> I've noted that a lot of folks on this forum as coffee drinkers, as well as (obviously) wine drinkers. Makes me wonder if we all have addictive personalities ....


UM ,, would sweet tea count ? it has caffeine like coffee, not to mention sugar in both my wines and sweet tea,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 80286


that dropped my jaw,, how come you're letting them off cheaper than you charge me, 
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81

hounddawg said:


> UM ,, would sweet tea count ? it has caffeine like coffee, not to mention sugar in both my wines and sweet tea,,


Caffeine AND sugar makes you count double!



hounddawg said:


> that dropped my jaw,, how come you're letting them off cheaper than you charge me,


I've reduced prices since you were last here ....


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 80330


----------



## cmason1957

This was very much my goldendoodle this morning. Squirrel ran down the trees and across the lawn just as I let her out this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## cmason1957

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 80339



I wonder if there was a coyote or roadrunner involved with that rock?


----------



## Sage

Good thing that's just gravel and not big rocks....


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> View attachment 80355



Thought this was so funny that I made is a meme!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

My tree is almost full! This is bottles my niece and in-laws saved, plus empties from my son's wedding.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

I have a friend who is 50 and she is awesomely good-looking, well-proportioned and gym sculpted, but she posts these MILFie-type selfies all the damned time... Bikini shots and etc. Yeah, this is for you, Valerie!


----------



## cmason1957

My wife tells me this is very true or something like that.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 80336


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 80420


I had to look that up on dr google. as have never heard of that before.
'Carnitas is *juicy and tender shredded pork with crispy, flavorful edges*. It's a staple in Mexican cuisine and easy to make at home. All you need to do is toss all the ingredients in your slow cooker, let it do its magic', - although I’m supposing you might be thinking about the methane emissions rising up from the backsides of those in the line. haha


----------



## jswordy

TODAY is the day, folks! Oh Lord, glad I am pre-stocked up....


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 80420



That's "colitas," dude! In Mexican slang it refers to buds of the cannabis plant. But either one is fine – or BOTH!!!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Gilmango

OK, not quite a meme, but a seasonal Onion comic:


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Missouri might actually be Bud or Bud Light


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Missouri might actually be Bud or Bud Light
> 
> View attachment 80469



I don't believe Virginia.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Sage

X


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 80377


you ain't making fun of a hillbilly ocean , that's awful small of you paleface with forked lounge,, LMFAO
Dawg 
Dawg


----------



## TurkeyHollow

What?...Need a bigger boat?


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 80471



Old Redd Foxx version:

"Oh give me a home,
Where the buffalo roam,
And that don't make sense,
Not a bit.
You show me a home,
Where the buffalo roam,
And I'll show you a home,
Full of shit."


----------



## jswordy

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 80462



OMG, and that's... that's freakin' RON JEREMY!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy

@ibglowin


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

View attachment 80509


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## BRossi




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bubba1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Not truly a meme, but .....



And one day you realize that it wasn’t the game, it was who you watched it with.
It wasn’t about the house you owned. It was the people in it.
It wasn’t about the best coffee ever, but who you made it for.
It wasn’t all the work you put in, but who was in the trenches with you.
It wasn’t the great dinner prepared for you. It was who brought you your plate.
You have to learn how to value the time that someone gives you because that’s something they will never get back. It’s priceless.
When you’re at the end of your years, what’s really going to matter??


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 80605



Yep, pretty much sums me up.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

Apologies if you don't like the language, but this made me LOL.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

*How to survive Thanksgiving:*


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

In honor of COP26, I thought I'd post this story.  (Oh, BTW, it's FUNNY, not political.)








Man announces he will quit drinking by 2050


He has assured friends it will not affect his drinking plans in the short or medium term.




www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemanden

A man who bought a pair of scissors because he doesn’t have any scissors, has arrived home to find that he can only open the scissors with an existing pair of scissors.
Confused about what to do, thirty-eight-year-old Jordan Clayborn returned to the shop to buy another pair of scissors to open the original pair of scissors, only to find that the new pair of scissors could also only be opened with another pair of scissors.
After unsuccessfully trying to open the scissors with a knife and his teeth, Mr Clayborn returned the scissors to the store, asking the shop assistant how he was supposed to unpackage the scissors, to which the shop assistant replied, “you’ll need a pair of scissors to open that”.
Asked why the scissors would be packaged in a way that they can only be accessed using another pair of scissors, the shop assistant said that it would be dangerous to have an open pair of scissors. “That’s why we package them with zip ties that can only be accessed with an open pair of scissors”.
Mr Clayborn asked if the shop had a pair of scissors he could borrow to open the scissors, to which the shop assistant replied, “Of course,” handing him a pair of scissors locked with zip ties. Asking if he could have a pair that was open, the assistant replied, “that would be dangerous”.
Mr Clayborn returned home and eventually opened the scissors with a chainsaw.


----------



## Venatorscribe

winemanden said:


> A man who bought a pair of scissors because he doesn’t have any scissors, has arrived home to find that he can only open the scissors with an existing pair of scissors.
> Confused about what to do, thirty-eight-year-old Jordan Clayborn returned to the shop to buy another pair of scissors to open the original pair of scissors, only to find that the new pair of scissors could also only be opened with another pair of scissors.
> After unsuccessfully trying to open the scissors with a knife and his teeth, Mr Clayborn returned the scissors to the store, asking the shop assistant how he was supposed to unpackage the scissors, to which the shop assistant replied, “you’ll need a pair of scissors to open that”.
> Asked why the scissors would be packaged in a way that they can only be accessed using another pair of scissors, the shop assistant said that it would be dangerous to have an open pair of scissors. “That’s why we package them with zip ties that can only be accessed with an open pair of scissors”.
> Mr Clayborn asked if the shop had a pair of scissors he could borrow to open the scissors, to which the shop assistant replied, “Of course,” handing him a pair of scissors locked with zip ties. Asking if he could have a pair that was open, the assistant replied, “that would be dangerous”.
> Mr Clayborn returned home and eventually opened the scissors with a chainsaw.


Your story reminds me of the program by the comedian Larry Davis - where he parodied the subject of consumables being sold in blister packaging.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango

One more musical one:


----------



## Gilmango

OK, one more.


----------



## ibglowin

Not a meme but funny none the less!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 80774




I took a picture like that. But it was 2012:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

3 for U


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Gilmango

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 80795


Those really exist - a wine one from Total Wine: 

A beer one from Etsy (did not know you could sell alcohol on Etsy):


----------



## cmason1957

Gilmango said:


> Those really exist - a wine one from Total Wine: View attachment 80797
> 
> A beer one from Etsy (did not know you could sell alcohol on Etsy): View attachment 80798




Costco sells one also and someone told me that Aldi might as well.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Gilmango

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 80806


So true, my wife is not as good driving at night as she used to be, but I hesitate to tell her that, as I don't want to retire my designated driver.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 80841


13 your a sick fuk... wanna be friends.. lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## mhopkins

How about a caption for this meme?


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24

Well, two are largely the same, but it still holds true.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, two are largely the same, but it still holds true.
> 
> View attachment 80866


your kin folk I see
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Venatorscribe

haha…very good… the paradigm of our age. Not knocking it. It has allowed us all to prosper and extend our creativeness. It can sometimes be scary when we overthink the usefulness of whatever the product.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## winemanden

Blind man's bluff


----------



## winemanden

Kids today


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## winemaker81

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 80923


It is amazing how fiercely folks compete for Darwin Awards. "I'm going to win that award if it's the last thing I do!"


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> It is amazing how fiercely folks compete for Darwin Awards. "I'm going to win that award if it's the last thing I do!"



I haven't achieved that award yet, even though I did try in my younger years. I think I'm in the 3rd group of men.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 80942



I, for one, try to avoid the smell of anyone's colon, even my own! G, where did they learn to spell? The 'on the pillow' part tore me up!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemanden

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 80936


That's me


----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 80942


I was in the Supermarket today and there was an Old Lady further along the aisle. 'MyGod!!' said my wife, 'I've never smelt anything like it.'
When we got to the checkout we were behind the same lady. She said to the cashier, 'Oh I think I need to go back for something I've forgotten.'
I said 'I think you'll find you dropped it in aisle five!'


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 80824


AMEN
Dawg


----------



## JustJoe

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 80948


I'm ok with that. I have been on that program for 13 years.


----------



## hounddawg

JohnT said:


> Not when it comes to a personal attack. You are not insulting my state or my taste in wine, or even my choice on football teams. That comment was directed at me personally.


hum, i didn't look at it like that, but i'll say this @JohnT, i respect you, you ought to see what gets heaped on me sometimes. kinda late, but from the start i told meself i would go through this page by page, it is getting close to 500 pages, i guess i lied to myself,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


>


sounds more like your liver
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 80945


that would be a cool pet,
what kind of critter is that ?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

How could someone not have said, "Ummm, maybe we should rephrase this!"


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 80991



The gene pool is very shallow at that end.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

*I JUST FELL IN LOVE!!!*


----------



## Gilmango

jswordy said:


> *I JUST FELL IN LOVE!!!*
> 
> View attachment 81018











FALSE: No Sanction for BBC’s Carol Kirkwood Over ‘Cold as F*ck’ Weather Forecast


Reports that that BBC's Carol Kirkwood used a curse word to describe the weather are fake news.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> *I JUST FELL IN LOVE!!!*
> 
> View attachment 81018


I was up there last summer, she's right!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 81022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE: No Sanction for BBC’s Carol Kirkwood Over ‘Cold as F*ck’ Weather Forecast
> 
> 
> Reports that that BBC's Carol Kirkwood used a curse word to describe the weather are fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com



(Psst --- It's a joke. Glad you laughed.)  (Psst! It's also about six years old.)


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81065


Looks like a self-inflicted vasectomy. Which qualifies for a Darwin Award, even if he survives.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mikewatkins727

winemaker81 said:


> Looks like a self-inflicted vasectomy. Which qualifies for a Darwin Award, even if he survives.


No, @winemaker81 it's called castration.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

mikewatkins727 said:


> No, @winemaker81 it's called castration.


Which is a very extreme vasectomy.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Which is a very extreme vasectomy.



But he has a brand new career as a singer in a choir.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> (Psst --- It's a joke. Glad you laughed.)  (Psst! It's also about six years old.)


It's no joke. It does get cold as f**k up there at times!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81118


I tell people that where I grew up, everyone carried a knife, and felt naked without one.

Most ask me if I grew up in an inner city and/or rough neighborhood.

Nope, I grew up on a small dairy farm. At least 3/4 of the people in my high school carried a 2-3/4" pocket knife, as ya never know when you'd need it for something. NOT cutting people ...


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Sage

winemaker81 said:


> I tell people that where I grew up, everyone carried a knife, and felt naked without one.
> 
> Most ask me if I grew up in an inner city and/or rough neighborhood.
> 
> Nope, I grew up on a small dairy farm. At least 3/4 of the people in my high school carried a 2-3/4" pocket knife, as ya never know when you'd need it for something. NOT cutting people ...



And, still do!!!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> It's no joke. It does get cold as f**k up there at times!



Well according to the Snopes link that was provided in the post I answered...


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I tell people that where I grew up, everyone carried a knife, and felt naked without one.
> 
> Most ask me if I grew up in an inner city and/or rough neighborhood.
> 
> Nope, I grew up on a small dairy farm. At least 3/4 of the people in my high school carried a 2-3/4" pocket knife, as ya never know when you'd need it for something. NOT cutting people ...



Hay bale twine. Thats what mine mostly cuts. Tis just about the season here, too...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Hay bale twine. Thats what mine mostly cuts. Tis just about the season here, too...


As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards into the loft.

He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANYPLACE that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.

Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.  

Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!

BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Vern

winemaker81 said:


> As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards into the loft.
> 
> He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANYPLACE that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.
> 
> Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.
> 
> Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!
> 
> BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.


I agree, I grew up on a dairy farm. You never finish, but only stop to sleep.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards into the loft.
> 
> He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANYPLACE that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.
> 
> Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.
> 
> Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!
> 
> BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.



Don't forget the handkerchief to cover you nose and mouth. It's bad enough to have chaff all over your sweating self, but hay boogers are badddd.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards into the loft.
> 
> He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANYPLACE that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.
> 
> Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.
> 
> Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!
> 
> BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.



I worked on a farm one summer down in swampEast MO. Hay baling, then later detassling corn. You decide pretty quickly that working for a living isn't what you want to do.


----------



## Boatboy24

This isn't so much humor as it is genius common sense:


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards into the loft.
> 
> He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANYPLACE that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.
> 
> Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.
> 
> Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!
> 
> BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.




AND drink a quart of water between each load.


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> AND drink a quart of water between each load.


YES!

@Dennis Griffith, even with a handkerchief, it's ugly what gets into the sinuses! Nope, I don't miss that!


----------



## BRossi

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81123


I’m pretty sure it’s probably Wisconsin!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards into the loft.
> 
> He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANYPLACE that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.
> 
> Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.
> 
> Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!
> 
> BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.



Fortunately, I am cutting twine off round bales. I gave up on squares 27 years ago. But I do know exactly what you mean, having done that. A farming lifestyle is physically demanding. In my own operation, I have one worker: me. After 31 years, I am getting ready to sell the herd in spring 2023 and call it a day at 33 years of farming. I will convert the place to hay production and lease it out.


----------



## jswordy

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81147



8 p.m. here. I want to be sure to get my 8 hours and 5 a.m. shows up pretty quick.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> As a teen I worked for a farmer who had to be about 150 years old. He'd arrive at the barn with a trailer of freshly baled hay and start tossing them up into the loft. As a husky 19 yo, I'd starting out ok, but by the time the trailer is empty, I'm fighting to keep up with this guy tossing bales upwards
> He'd leave, and when he got back 40 minutes later with a new load, I had just barely finished organizing the bales, since at the end I was putting them ANY that gave me room for his next one. Then we'd repeat the process.
> 
> Until you've worked for a farmer, you have NO idea what physical labor really is. The sad part is that he's at least 50 years older than you are, and he's not even sweating.
> 
> Every teenager should do this for at least a week. This is a primer for reality!
> 
> BTW -- wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt. You will still have hay in places you didn't even know you had.


yup hay and pithing watermelons, at 15 i pitched watermelons against a 84 year old, bout the only reason i kept up was when we would uncovered a rattle snake ,off he'd go chasing them, he'd get the tail work it like a bullwhip and pop most of their heads off, the rest where dead with a broken neck.. 
yup young in's ain't got a clue. as for hay God was i happy about round bales,
Dawg


----------



## Khristyjeff

@hounddawg said “was i happy about round bales”

Yes. Big round bales showed up once we were off to College and no longer available to help put up the square ones. Must say the rack wasn’t bad, but the hay mow could be hot !


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Khristyjeff said:


> @hounddawg said “was i happy about round bales”
> 
> Yes. Big round bales showed up once we were off to College and no longer available to help put up the square ones. Must say the rack wasn’t bad, but the hay mow could be hot !



Well, they still square bale for horses, and we do a lot of horses in these parts. We got out of the horse business a few years back. I changed the fencing around somewhat and started planting grape vines in the same area. Then I converted 3 stalls into a crush room. I can tell you from experience that drinking wine with my feet up in the sun room is more fun that mucking stalls on a day like today (it's 24 here currently). Sad part is that I can't get anyone in these parts to bale hay on our land (for free). Cattlemen in these parts would rather grow corn and then round bale it for feed...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mikewatkins727

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 81172


. . . and one is right-handed and the other is left-handed.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81179



This is along the same lines of an exercise I have given students in the past. Calculate the percentage of mass in the solar system of the sun as compared to everything else in the solar system. Most are truly stunned by the answer. We also made trips to the parking lot with sidewalk chalk to draw a representation of our solar system, I let them pick the scale. After we get the Oart cloud and Kuiper belt objects down, I tell them to calculate the nearest star (system) so that we can draw it as well. They are typically surprised (again) at how far they will have to drive to draw this star. The moral of the story, you have to really sit and contemplate the scale of our solar system/galaxy to really start to understand the enormity of our physical (cosmic) surroundings. And I didn't even bring the universe, as we understand it, into the picture. I have been working on it for close to a life time and am still in awe. I'll step away from the podium now...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

mikewatkins727 said:


> . . . and one is right-handed and the other is left-handed.



I knew I was doing something wrong! Dang it!


----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81179


You need a bigger banana, say about 10,000 miles long!


----------



## Boatboy24

JustJoe said:


> You need a bigger banana,


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Sage

I'm not planning on seizing the day, but I might poke it lightly with a dull stick!


----------



## hounddawg

Khristyjeff said:


> @hounddawg said “was i happy about round bales”
> 
> Yes. Big round bales showed up once we were off to College and no longer available to help put up the square ones. Must say the rack wasn’t bad, but the hay mow could be hot !


yup. i was always voted stacker, i could stack a load so high that i had to ride on top to the barns, for some reason my stacks stayed together, you throw hay, you handles half to a third, you stack you handle every one, who ever the team was we,d use 5 including one driver, 3 throwers who'd swap around, and me stacking, good memory, killing work, and yep @Khristyjeff not one part of hay was easy i see you know too,,, cutting, raking, bailing, all of it start to finish, good hard honest work, in my area i was i think i was the first to feed round to horses, back then round was for cattle, square for equine, 
i still have a couple horses, Spanish standard red roan jack and 4 mules, people ask how i keep them so fat, even the Dexter cattle , zero feed, just good short grass hay,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dennis Griffith said:


> Well, they still square bale for horses, and we do a lot of horses in these parts. We got out of the horse business a few years bacut my k. I changed the fencing around somewhat and started planting grape vines in the same area. Then I converted 3 stalls into a crush room. I can tell you from experience that drinking wine with my feet up in the sun room is more fun that mucking stalls on a day like today (it's 24 here currentlyhehe ). Sad part is that I can't get anyone in these parts to bale hay on our land (for free). Cattlemen in these parts would rather grow corn and then round bale it for feed...


yup , I STILL use round, back then i ran a band of 29 mares, registered APHA AND QH, all with round bales, YEAH some still use square, but most don't. i was learnt to wean with their heads tied, then after they were over milk fever, they are put in a barbed wire fence, the ground filled with rock and briars , and very well bred animals, no stalls, once mine were weened , they were were well educated for life, you only pamper a horse after they knew how to act right, the man i learnt from APHA REG # WAS 00000059, Joe Steel, Dont remember how many zeros but the only numbers was 59. he was the 59th member in the AMERIAN PAINT HORSE ADMINASTRATION , HIS QH was even older, but QH goes back long ago, my QH MARE an be traced back into the 1700's even further, but i got tired to go further, back then they were still open registry, 4 breeds hence the quarter horse, hehe now i got a paint and a QH and a fox trotter with papers up the yeng-yane, to breed a few mules, ole Joe is probably spinning in his grave, but my mares are in their 20's, never breed a mare till 3 coming 4 , you'll get more and better foals, 
Dawg


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Dennis Griffith

hounddawg said:


> yup , I STILL use round, back then i ran a band of 29 mares, registered APHA AND QH, all with round bales, YEAH some still use square, but most don't. i was learnt to wean with their heads tied, then after they were over milk fever, they are put in a barbed wire fence, the ground filled with rock and briars , and very well bred animals, no stalls, once mine were weened , they were were well educated for life, you only pamper a horse after they knew how to act right, the man i learnt from APHA REG # WAS 00000059, Joe Steel, Dont remember how many zeros but the only numbers was 59. he was the 59th member in the AMERIAN PAINT HORSE ADMINASTRATION , HIS QH was even older, but QH goes back long ago, my QH MARE an be traced back into the 1700's even further, but i got tired to go further, back then they were still open registry, 4 breeds hence the quarter horse, hehe now i got a paint and a QH and a fox trotter with papers up the yeng-yane, to breed a few mules, ole Joe is probably spinning in his grave, but my mares are in their 20's, never breed a mare till 3 coming 4 , you'll get more and better foals,
> Dawg



I guess folks in these parts are leery of horses getting sick from the middle of round bales that might get a little moldy. Cows can eat it, but a little colic and a long night can make one a little gun sly. A friend puts up a lot of hay (alfalfa/timothy mix) that the horse folks love to feed. They grind it and add to feed as it's high quality stuff. He puts in about 250,000 bales a year and rarely touches any of it by hand. It a cool operation. I go help him sometimes as he can't seem to hire anyone these days. No one wants to work for money, and it's not hard work. I usually cut or tedder.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81184


Did anyone notice the two girls to the left of Isabella sucking up to Ms. Clary?


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81241



Ewwww!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins

Boatboy24 said:


> Ewwww!


I think that’s the portal where the test tube is deposited. Yes?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81266



What about Delaware??


----------



## Boatboy24

Dennis Griffith said:


> What about Delaware??



It's there, just too small to read.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81266





Dennis Griffith said:


> What about Delaware??



Delaware? Hell, how about Pennsylvania! Nebraska? KS? 

Ooh, looking more closely now. ND? SD?

(I realize Mike was focusing on NM.)


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> Delaware? Hell, how about Pennsylvania! Nebraska? KS?
> 
> Ooh, looking more closely now. ND? SD?
> 
> (I realize Mike was focusing on NM.)



That was my point..


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Yep at first glance all I saw was NM missing which is pretty par for the course but then looking closer you see a complete swath of states are MIA.

New Mexico magazine has a page each month of stories submitted by their readers of humorous struggles of all sorts called 





__





One Of Our 50 Is Missing






www.newmexicomagazine.org








sour_grapes said:


> Delaware? Hell, how about Pennsylvania! Nebraska? KS?
> 
> Ooh, looking more closely now. ND? SD?
> 
> (I realize Mike was focusing on NM.)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Maybe this should go in the "Bread Thread"


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## BRossi




----------



## winemanden

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81241


An 85 year old man with a 25 year old wife went to see the Doctor for a sperm count check. The Doctor gave him a small jar, saying,'Use this and bring it back tommorrow.' The man came back next day and handed the empty jar to the Doctor. 'What went wrong?' asked the Doctor.
'Well,' said the man. 'First of all I used my right hand, then the left hand. No luck. I asked my wife and she tried both hands, her feet and her armpit. No luck, so I asked our neighbour Adelle. She tried both hands, between her knees and between her thighs.No damn luck!'
The astounded Doctor gasped, 'You actually asked your neighbour to help!'
'Sure did,' replied the man. 'Not one of us could get the damned lid off the jar!'


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 81374
> 
> No!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Venatorscribe

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 81386
> 
> Dawg


I thought this forum was non political ?
Like many other members of this blog - I live outside the USA. So mate with respect, there must be other sites for you to express your feelings and beliefs. Let’s keep our world wide community focussed on the it’s real purpose. Cheers from the Southern Hemisphere. Take care.


----------



## winemanden

App


----------



## winemanden

Black Friday UK Style


----------



## winemanden

Xmas lights


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## hounddawg

Dawgg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> yup , I STILL use round, back then i ran a band of 29 mares, registered APHA AND QH, all with round bales, YEAH some still use square, but most don't. i was learnt to wean with their heads tied, then after they were over milk fever, they are put in a barbed wire fence, the ground filled with rock and briars , and very well bred animals, no stalls, once mine were weened , they were were well educated for life, you only pamper a horse after they knew how to act right, the man i learnt from APHA REG # WAS 00000059, Joe Steel, Dont remember how many zeros but the only numbers was 59. he was the 59th member in the AMERIAN PAINT HORSE ADMINASTRATION , HIS QH was even older, but QH goes back long ago, my QH MARE an be traced back into the 1700's even further, but i got tired to go further, back then they were still open registry, 4 breeds hence the quarter horse, hehe now i got a paint and a QH and a fox trotter with papers up the yeng-yane, to breed a few mules, ole Joe is probably spinning in his grave, but my mares are in their 20's, never breed a mare till 3 coming 4 , you'll get more and better foals,
> Dawg



Dawg, you ever hear the term "field horses"? That's what they call them here when they are fed rounds and left to browse grass with no supplements. Looks to me like that's the only way to go, why do all that hard work and extra expense? If you grow good grass, that's all they need.

My old neighbor, Stanley, had two over there before he died, and they were the sleekest, prettiest things you ever did see. Looked like a rich man had snuck over the fence and fed 'em Omolene every day.

Now I got new neighbors who bought the place, and my calving pastures are right on the line with them. The gal really liked seeing all those brand-new calves born, and she has two mares in her pasture. She has a son about 12 or so, and she's living with the guy over there.

The fella, his name is Chris - nice guy - he came over to the fence line one day while I was checking on a newborn, and he says, "You're lucky some ain't missing. She wants babies!"

I gave Chris the old walleye and said, "You can fix that, can't ya?"

That made him laugh.

"Hell, I can barely afford what I got now!"


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Dawg, you ever hear the term "field horses"? That's what they call them here when they are fed rounds and left to browse grass with no supplements. Looks to me like that's the only way to go, why do all that hard work and extra expense? If you grow good grass, that's all they need.
> 
> My old neighbor, Stanley, had two over there before he died, and they were the sleekest, prettiest things you ever did see. Looked like a rich man had snuck over the fence and fed 'em Omolene every day.
> 
> Now I got new neighbors who bought the place, and my calving pastures are right on the line with them. The gal really liked seeing all those brand-new calves born, and she has two mares in her pasture. She has a son about 12 or so, and she's living with the guy over there.
> 
> The fella, his name is Chris - nice guy - he came over to the fence line one day while I was checking on a newborn, and he says, "You're lucky some ain't missing. She wants babies!"
> 
> I gave Chris the old walleye and said, "You can fix that, can't ya?"
> 
> That made him laugh.
> 
> "Hell, I can barely afford what I got now!"


i do keep minerals and salt. i feed my rounds in barns that i feed, that way every equine is handled some all the time, hay(mixed short grass) in the pastures i grow every type grass that will grow, like a good balanced meal, and yes i'm fixing to sell my buck board , my team of mules and my fox trotter, I'm keeping 1#- 6 year old Mollie mule and a john foal, my jack and a APHA MARE AN A QH MARE & 2 Dexter red cows, ,, all my animals are socialized 
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Tis the season!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage

Want to guess which one I drive??


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## hounddawg

hounddawg said:


> i do keep minerals and salt. i feed my rounds in barns that i feed, that way every equine is handled some all the time, hay(mixed short grass) in the pastures i grow every type grass that will grow, like a good balanced meal, and yes i'm fixing to sell my buck board , my team of mules and my fox trotter, I'm keeping 1#- 6 year old Mollie mule and a john foal, my jack and a APHA MARE AN A QH MARE & 2 Dexter red cows, ,, all my animals are socialized
> Dawg


don't get me wrong,, i do not socialize my animals because i am a hard worker ., nope, it is because the older i get. the lazier i get,,, i chase nothing, they see me hear they come, my Dad is going to be 89 in January, every time i go to have a hog or a bovine butchered, i walk to the trailer all one to walk to the trailer and jump right in i shut the door, at which time, Dad tells me there's something wrong with me and that I'm my moms son, because i did not get that from his side of the family, as for the equine, i call them into the barn, shut the door and worm them, my health don't allow me to chase down anything more then my next plate of biscuits and gravy,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

I was one of the very fortunate ones ... my kids didn't like Barney so I was not subjected to it ...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

Raptor doing it


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81523



OHHHHH, I wanna comment SOOOO BAAAAAD!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## BRossi




----------



## Dennis Griffith

hounddawg said:


> don't get me wrong,, i do not socialize my animals because i am a hard worker ., nope, it is because the older i get. the lazier i get,,, i chase nothing, they see me hear they come, my Dad is going to be 89 in January, every time i go to have a hog or a bovine butchered, i walk to the trailer all one to walk to the trailer and jump right in i shut the door, at which time, Dad tells me there's something wrong with me and that I'm my moms son, because i did not get that from his side of the family, as for the equine, i call them into the barn, shut the door and worm them, my health don't allow me to chase down anything more then my next plate of biscuits and gravy,,, lol
> Dawg



Funny story. Horses got out once, and I found the situation with my wife chasing them around the back field trying to get a rope on them. Funny watching her as she thought she could out run those critters. Well, I made sure everything was open, stepped in and put some grain in a feed bucket, stepped into the paddock where they could see me, and started slapping the side of the bucket. Heads went up, and here they came. Silly girl didn't realize those horses were having a good time. And to watch her walk back across that field with her head down, well, I almost wet myself laughing.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

I realized this fact as I was finishing my 3rd cup of coffee ....


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Sage

Last Raptor one and probably most accurate


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> don't get me wrong,, i do not socialize my animals because i am a hard worker ., nope, it is because the older i get. the lazier i get,,, i chase nothing, they see me hear they come, my Dad is going to be 89 in January, every time i go to have a hog or a bovine butchered, i walk to the trailer all one to walk to the trailer and jump right in i shut the door, at which time, Dad tells me there's something wrong with me and that I'm my moms son, because i did not get that from his side of the family, as for the equine, i call them into the barn, shut the door and worm them, my health don't allow me to chase down anything more then my next plate of biscuits and gravy,,, lol
> Dawg



I don't chase my cattle, either. Yell "Come on, cows," and here they come. Years ago, I used range cubes at first to get them interested in why they should come. Might be something good to eat. Now I just call 'em. Usually when I call, there's something good in it for them. Not always, but usually. I gather my trailer cattle into the barn, then back up the trailer and in they go. Easier on man and beast.

Happy Birthday in advance to your Dad.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JustJoe

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81571


Same thing from 1953 to 1958


----------



## hounddawg

Dennis Griffith said:


> Funny story. Horses got out once, and I found the situation with my wife chasing them around the back field trying to get a rope on them. Funny watching her as she thought she could out run those critters. Well, I made sure everything was open, stepped in and put some grain in a feed bucket, stepped into the paddock where they could see me, and started slapping the side of the bucket. Heads went up, and here they came. Silly girl didn't realize those horses were having a good time. And to watch her walk back across that field with her head down, well, I almost wet myself laughing.


you're very lucky you did not go to sleep and wake in hell,, lol.. LMFAO
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81571


AMEN
Dawg


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## wineview




----------



## winemanden




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Gilmango

Too soon? Too much? Or just plain funny!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## eddie sanders

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81557


----------



## eddie sanders

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81571


Same here sort of, Mine didn't care where I was....


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 81679


What a thoroughly disgusting post.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 81679



What a thoroughly funny and mostly true post, provided you know the history of why Christmas was set to be in Dec. Saturnalia, which was a drunken debauchery festival.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> What a thoroughly disgusting post.



Really? I call it a joke, myself.  Gonna try as hard as I can, LOL!


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> What a thoroughly funny and mostly true post, provided you know the history of why Christmas was set to be in Dec. Saturnalia, which was a drunken debauchery festival.



All Ima gonna say is, I tries as hard as I can every year!  Yes, I know the true history of how Christmas and Easter got where they are on the calendar.  It makes them no less holy for Christians. And of course, not everybody is a Christian (and I hate that I have to point that out, but it is what it is).


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81692


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Dec. 23, 2021 is coming!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ratflinger




----------



## bstnh1

ratflinger said:


> View attachment 81722


Always liked Dino!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81709



Looks to me like the bear knows the good parts!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81718



Guilty.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 81805



I guess I have a macabre sense of humor, but this one made me chuckle.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Dennis Griffith

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 81864


B


----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> B


I believe OCD people would choose either B or D, due to the symmetry. I would choose A and then with a sharp knife cut through the container through the center of the two empty spaces next to the eggs. This would make the container smaller in the refrigerator and make it more balanced due to the distribution of the weight.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky

*Only in This Crazy World....

do we leave cars worth thousands of dollars in the driveway and store our useless junk in the garage.

do drugstores make the sick walk all the way to the back of the store to get their prescriptions while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.

do people order double cheeseburgers, large fries, and a diet Coke.

do banks leave vault doors open and then chain the pens to the counters.

do we buy hot dogs in packages of ten and buns in packages of eight.

do they have drive-up ATM machines with Braille lettering.*


----------



## Rocky

*EVER WONDER

Why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens our skin?

Why don't you ever see the headline 'Psychic Wins Lottery'?

Why 'abbreviated' is such a long word?

Why is it that Doctors call what they do 'practice'?

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?

Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?

Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes?

Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?*


----------



## Rocky

*Question: *

*If "con" is the opposite of "pro," is congress the opposite of progress?*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> I believe OCD people would choose either B or D, due to the symmetry. I would choose A and then with a sharp knife cut through the container through the center of the two empty spaces next to the eggs. This would make the container smaller in the refrigerator and make it more balanced due to the distribution of the weight.



I put this on my FB page and every OCD friend so far has voted B. Like it even matters.  Go figure.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I put this on my FB page and every OCD friend so far has voted B. Like it even matters.  Go figure.



Ohh, it matters....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ohh, it matters....



Nah, the chickens pooped them out randomly!  Now, that ought to mess with an OCD head, right there!


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Dennis Griffith said:


> B


It IS B! I have suffered from OCD and ADD for most of my life. Trust me - things have to be absolutely perfect (but not for very long).


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 81834



I don't have a dog in this fight, but aren't you missing the part where the "little brother" beat the "big brother" 37-33?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but aren't you missing the part where the "little brother" beat the "big brother" 37-33?



Very astute of you! Seeing how I live in the region and have friends from Michigan (one of them is a UPer), this is a topic of discussion here. And did you notice that UC won their championship. I didn't go to UC, but I'm VERY familiar with the costs of attending (son got under grad and grad degrees from there).


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Very astute of you! Seeing how I live in the region and have friends from Michigan (one of them is a UPer), this is a topic of discussion here. And did you notice that UC won their championship. I didn't go to UC, but I'm VERY familiar with the costs of attending (son got under grad and grad degrees from there).



Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 81891



I can just hear some people: "What a GREAT idea!"


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Very astute of you! Seeing how I live in the region and have friends from Michigan (one of them is a UPer), this is a topic of discussion here. And did you notice that UC won their championship. I didn't go to UC, but I'm VERY familiar with the costs of attending (son got under grad and grad degrees from there).



Yes, I did see that Cincinnati crashed the Power 5 party. Good for them, except that they beat my alma mater along the way


----------



## Rocky

We had a really good day in college football last week. Our daughter graduated from UC and my bride from Pitt.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

People do amazingly stupid things, even "professionals". A few years back we had a problem with an outlet, and when I removed the cover plate I discovered the unit was literally cracked in half. It had been in the wall for 20+ years ... we're so lucky that we never had a problem with it.



winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 81891


----------



## ibglowin

A few people here will get this!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

My favorite Christmas movie!!!



ibglowin said:


> A few people here will get this!
> 
> View attachment 81954


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> My favorite Christmas movie!!!


I too. Bruce was awesome.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Daboyleroy

Welding gases


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

I think there is a life lesson here...


I


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Sage

Sparks from an arc welder


----------



## heatherd

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 81822


Taco bell also has ended border fries, 7-layer burrito, and fiesta potatoes.


----------



## hounddawg

JohnT said:


> Not when it comes to a personal attack. You are not insulting my state or my taste in wine, or even my choice on football teams. That comment was directed at me personally.


MT JOHN T, SIR, 
NOW YOU SOUND SOTHREN, I AM SO PROUD OF YOU,,,
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## OilnH2O




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24

Wasn't sure where to put this. I'm not even sure why I thought it was funny, but I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## rustbucket

Too much Christmas cheer!


----------



## Rocky

rustbucket said:


> Too much Christmas cheer!
> View attachment 82100


Ah, praying before the porcelain goddess! Been there, done that, got the tee shirt.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

He's looking for his friend Ralph..


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this. I'm not even sure why I thought it was funny, but I couldn't stop laughing.



that was plain moronic, COUGH , and yes i downloaded it, 
good one, I see The FORCE IS STRONG IN YOU, LMFAO
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemanden

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 82107
> 
> Dawg


I go downtown and sometimes think I'm in Venice Italy for the Spring Carnival - Long hair and Masks!


----------



## winemanden

Here's what someone thinks about our UK Prime Minister


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Here's what someone thinks about our UK Prime Minister View attachment 82117
> View attachment 82113
> View attachment 82114
> View attachment 82115
> View attachment 82116
> View attachment 82117



I have seen that same thing used for our presidents of both parties.... It's universal!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## reeflections




----------



## jswordy

reeflections said:


> View attachment 82124



They must have WORKED because they are VERY RARE!









Rare brick that turned into wine on exhibit in Ontario


No less than famed bootlegger Jack “Legs” Diamond had a very positive opinion about an odd product called a grape brick that appeared for sale in the later years of Prohibition. A gra…




www.dailybulletin.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin

And it's classy!



winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 82257


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 82257



Since these carts appear small, is it kosher to use 2?


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Since these carts appear small, is it kosher to use 2?


Nope. Just use one. A bit bigger one.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 82109



I've gotta stop drinking...


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky

*One of my favorite quotes:*

“It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.”
― _Theodore Roosevelt_


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Fencepost




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango

Don't do it!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Daboyleroy

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 82319


On 7/6/88
We've performed the most in-depth research possibile on July 6, 1988, here's what our experts found out: it was Wednesday, under the sign of Cancer (see zodiac on July 6, 1988). The US president was Ronald Reagan (Republican), the UK Prime Minister was Margaret Thatcher (Conservative), Pope St John Paul II was leading the Catholic Church. Famous people born on this day include Katja Decker-Sadowski and Oaxaca (Mexico). In that special week of July people in US were listening to The Flame by Cheap Trick. In UK Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You by Glenn Medeiros was in the top 5 hits. Die Hard, directed by John McTiernan, was one of the most viewed movie released in 1988 while Rock Star by Jackie Collins was one of the best selling book. If you liked videogames you were probably playing Iron Tank: The Invasion of Normandy Great Tank or Jack Nicklaus' Greatest 18 Holes of Major Championship Golf.
But much more happened that day: find out below..

You can also have a look at the year 1988, at July 06 across the years or at July 1988 calendar.

‘’and I had been married 21 years
Lee


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ratflinger




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 82327


Americans are obsessed with coffee
-from a TEA lover [ Oh oh, gonna get shot down!]


----------



## Rocky

winemanden said:


> Americans are obsessed with coffee
> -from a TEA lover [ Oh oh, gonna get shot down!]


I suppose I am an amalgam. I like one cup of coffee in the morning, cold tea in the afternoon and hot tea at night.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Daboyleroy said:


> On 7/6/88
> We've performed the most in-depth research possibile on July 6, 1988, here's what our experts found out: it was Wednesday, under the sign of Cancer (see zodiac on July 6, 1988). The US president was Ronald Reagan (Republican), the UK Prime Minister was Margaret Thatcher (Conservative), Pope St John Paul II was leading the Catholic Church. Famous people born on this day include Katja Decker-Sadowski and Oaxaca (Mexico). In that special week of July people in US were listening to The Flame by Cheap Trick. In UK Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You by Glenn Medeiros was in the top 5 hits. Die Hard, directed by John McTiernan, was one of the most viewed movie released in 1988 while Rock Star by Jackie Collins was one of the best selling book. If you liked videogames you were probably playing Iron Tank: The Invasion of Normandy Great Tank or Jack Nicklaus' Greatest 18 Holes of Major Championship Golf.
> But much more happened that day: find out below..
> 
> You can also have a look at the year 1988, at July 06 across the years or at July 1988 calendar.
> 
> ‘’and I had been married 21 years
> Lee



And that would have been during my first marriage, in which I had already been married TOO many year (at least with my first wife). Second wife and I have been married almost 25 years. Please remember that I am one of those that must pee on the electric fence to learn.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Gilmango

Sorry, but not really sorry:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rocky said:


> I suppose I am an amalgam. I like one cup of coffee in the morning, cold tea in the afternoon and hot tea at night.


Geez Rocky, leave some time for a glass of wine.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82340



This is a real thing, you know!

GINGERBREAD DIVE BAR KIT– Miller High Life Shop

Tired of That Old Gingerbread House? Try a Gingerbread Dive Bar


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> This is a real thing, you know!
> 
> GINGERBREAD DIVE BAR KIT– Miller High Life Shop
> 
> Tired of That Old Gingerbread House? Try a Gingerbread Dive Bar


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82386



Saw this years ago as an ad for Beretta pistols, except it was the guys girlfriend that was not so lucky.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> *One of my favorite quotes:*
> 
> “It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.”
> ― _Theodore Roosevelt_



NUMBER ONE in my favorite quotes. From the speech "Citizenship in the Republic," delivered at the Sorbonne in Pairs, France, April 23, 1910. Roosevelt died almost nine years later, on Jan. 6, 1919. I live my life by this quote, but the entire speech is also good.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 82323



But of course, Einstein said no such thing. TECHNOLOGY made you believe he did!


----------



## jswordy

My all-time favorite Christmas cartoon....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 82421


I was smart and bought a push button job that connected via alligator clips to the solenoid.


----------



## cmason1957

I love how even the candlelight seems afraid of the ghost.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 82447


I must be like a Hummer; I maybe get 5 MPG.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82413


Jim, this picture brought back memories of my days in grade school in the 50's when we had the "A Bomb drills." I was only about 9 or 10 but I remember thinking, 'What good will it do to drop and cover or get under our desks?' when I had seen TV pictures of A Bomb tests turning a house into toothpicks. My little wooden desk did not seem to offer protection enough to comfort me.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ratflinger




----------



## Gilmango

You cannot write this stuff:


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82455


Is that a position in the Kama Sutra ??


----------



## ibglowin

Yes!






winemanden said:


> Is that a position in the Kama Sutra ??


----------



## Rocky

*WHY MEN ARE JUST HAPPY PEOPLE*

Your last name stays put.
The garage is all yours.
Wedding plans take care of themselves.
Chocolate is just another snack.
You can never be pregnant.
You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.
You can wear no T-shirt to a water park.
The World is your urinal.
You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is "just too icky."
You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.
Wrinkles add character.
Wedding dress - $5,000. Tux rental - $100.
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.
New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.
One mood all the time.
Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds -- flat.
You know stuff about tanks.
A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.
You can open all your own jars.
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend.
Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.
Two pairs of shoes are more than enough.
You almost never have strap problems in public.
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes.
Everything on your face stays its original color.
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
You only have to shave your face and neck.
You can play with toys all your life.
One wallet and one pair of shoes - one color for all seasons.
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.
You can 'do' your nails with a pocketknife.
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
You can do Christmas shopping for 23 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes.
...No wonder men are happier!


----------



## Rocky

*DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MEN AND WOMEN

NICKNAMES.* · If Laura, Kate, and Sarah go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Kate and Sarah. If Mike, Dave and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Bubba, and Wild Man.

*EATING OUT* · When the bill arrives, Mike, Dave and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller and none will actually admit they want change back. When the girls get their bill, out comes the pocket calculators.

*MONEY.* A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs. A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.

*BATHROOMS* · A man has six items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel. The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items.

*ARGUMENTS* · A woman has the last word in any argument. Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.

*FUTURE* · A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband. A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

*MARRIAGE* · A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn’t. A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, but she does.

*DRESSING UP* · A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the trash, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail. A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.

*NATURAL* · Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed. Women somehow deteriorate during the night.

*OFFSPRING* · Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears, and hopes and dreams. A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.

*THOUGHT FOR THE DAY.* A married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ratflinger




----------



## Gilmango

This likely applies to boomers too, anyone who grew up with "stop, drop and roll", fall out shelters, "mutually assured destruction" basically the cold war which followed WWII:


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 82470


That could be dodgy; hot melting cheese down the cleavage. Oh I don't know though. You could always lick it off or kiss it better if it burned!


----------



## ibglowin

Its officially Christmas!


----------



## Boatboy24

OMG! Forgot to wish everyone a Happy Festivus yesterday!


----------



## Boatboy24

*Those must have been some pretty huge airplanes...*


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

We celebrated bigly yesterday with many airings of grievances over dinner and dominos with our BFF's  



Boatboy24 said:


> OMG! Forgot to wish everyone a Happy Festivus yesterday!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82513


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

This isn't a meme; rather something I posted in social media 4 years ago:

Christmas when the sons were young was always fun. They were so excited and the enthusiasm was infectious. We had a lot of great times producing great memories! This joy has continued through the past 21 years since Lorraine & I became parents.

However, this one will stand out.

From cooking dinner last night (FAR too much fish & seafood) to starting the turkey to stocking stuffers to opening presents. It's been a great family time and the day has only just begun.

In the past few years our family has been fragmented by life -- the sons in college, working their way toward spreading their wings. This change is a natural and expected part of life.

This holiday is a reminder of the important things in life, none of which money can buy.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> This isn't a meme; rather something I posted in social media 4 years ago:
> 
> Christmas when the sons were young was always fun. They were so excited and the enthusiasm was infectious. We had a lot of great times producing great memories! This joy has continued through the past 21 years since Lorraine & I became parents.
> 
> However, this one will stand out.
> 
> From cooking dinner last night (FAR too much fish & seafood) to starting the turkey to stocking stuffers to opening presents. It's been a great family time and the day has only just begun.
> 
> In the past few years our family has been fragmented by life -- the sons in college, working their way toward spreading their wings. This change is a natural and expected part of life.
> 
> This holiday is a reminder of the important things in life, none of which money can buy.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas to all as well. But your post brings forth a question, 'Too much seafood?'. I didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Merry Christmas to all as well. But your post brings forth a question, 'Too much seafood?'. I didn't know there was such a thing!


It takes serious effort, but it is possible!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

This all depends on the wine ...


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Not sure I'd want to do it sober ....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Not funny, but... This is actually from my feed, and shows how easy it is to steal your personal information on Facebook. BEWARE! Don't simply VOLUNTEER IT... Uh, like 1.5 million did here.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Not sure I'd want to do it sober ....
> 
> View attachment 82564



OK.... So the first part is easy!!!


----------



## jswordy

*UHHHHH... Does Mike know about this new promotion????


*


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think they pay me enough. In fact I am paid nothing for this gig.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82573


Great action movie!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins

View attachment 82578


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Sage said:


> View attachment 82593


I remember driving one in a 4th of July parade. It was a very hot day and had to lightly touch the one handle to make a turn without tearing up the blacktop. They wouldn't let me shoot off a few rounds just to make it exciting, so I didn't volunteer after that.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemanden

Enjoy


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

Kids today!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I may never have seen a more true meme...


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Kids today!View attachment 82615



Dang, I grew up in the US. Wish we had a Pop Man, or an electric milk man's truck... Sooo deprived!


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 82623



NETFLIX: We'll make it even easier for you. We'll auto-start the next episode as soon as the last one ends. Or, if the series is over, we'll just auto-start something else. We know you don't care what it is. You're just a vidiot, after all.  Oh, are you searching for a title? Well, we'll just go ahead and auto-start every damned title you pause at to read the synopsis. It makes it easier, right, when you don't have to think...


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango

h/t CalWineBroker


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82712




Some wag pointed out that "2022" is pronounced almost the same as: "2020 II"


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 82729



And actually making it onto the seat!  What? TMI???


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Dang, I grew up in the US. Wish we had a Pop Man, or an electric milk man's truck... Sooo deprived!


That was in the good old days (for some). Neighbours watched out for each other, doors were never locked, you could walk the street safely at night. Social media was actually talking to someone. People cared. Yes, there's always been rogues about, but not on the scale the're are now. Times when I was a lad were hard, but we grew up happy!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

Also, no risk of DUI!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 82776


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Also, no risk of DUI!



I am old enough and Midwestern enough that I remember when a DUI was a ride home in the police car and MAYBE a $25 ticket.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

I think this is almost a Meme and not intended as political, just funny (at least to me)


----------



## wood1954

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82809


I could save a flock


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Mario Dinis

cmason1957 said:


> I think this is almost a Meme and not intended as political, just funny (at least to me)
> 
> View attachment 82821


Funny indeed


----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## JB1956




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

This is a common meme in central NC ... but I adjusted it to make it more real.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Success


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## mhopkins

An oddly satisfying photo.


----------



## mhopkins

A Bad Day at the Ofice!


----------



## winemaker81

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 82923
> 
> A Bad Day at the Ofice!


FYI -- toner is actually heat sensitive plastic. If you get it on yourself or your clothes, wash in cold water AND do not scrub vigorously. Once it's set in your clothing, it's not coming out (well, not AFAIK).


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> FYI -- toner is actually heat sensitive plastic. If you get it on yourself or your clothes, wash in cold water AND do not scrub vigorously. Once it's set in your clothing, it's not coming out (well, not AFAIK).


Actually,,,,, Use HOT water and rub it in all over your jeans. Get the copyrights and sell to the teens. If they think holes in the jeans are cool, they will think those jeans are the coolest thing on earth. AND you will make millions. Enjoy.


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> Actually,,,,, Use HOT water and rub it in all over your jeans. Get the copyrights and sell to the teens. If they think holes in the jeans are cool, they will think those jeans are the coolest thing on earth. AND you will make millions. Enjoy.


Ya know, that's crazy enough to work. I see middle aged women wearing artificially ripped jeans, having paid a small fortune for them.

When I was younger, I was raised to do things myself. If I wanted holes in my jeans, I just needed to be patient, rips and holes would appear. Maybe that upbringing set me up for winemaking?


----------



## winemanden

It's not so crazy an idea. You know the way the colour on jeans fade in places with wear. That was the fashion craze over here before ripped jeans. I saw a TV programme where they went to the biggest jeans factory in Europe, in Turkey. Jeans were coming down this conveyor with the legs spread out. Two men, one either side of the belt with paint rollers, applying bleach down the top of each leg to simulate fade with wear. 
One of the wonders of the modern world, instant Designer Fashion.


----------



## jswordy

I feel it necessary to state that the below meme is a *JOKE. OK? A JOKE!*


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> It's not so crazy an idea. You know the way the colour on jeans fade in places with wear. That was the fashion craze over here before ripped jeans. I saw a TV programme where they went to the biggest jeans factory in Europe, in Turkey. Jeans were coming down this conveyor with the legs spread out. Two men, one either side of the belt with paint rollers, applying bleach down the top of each leg to simulate fade with wear.
> One of the wonders of the modern world, instant Designer Fashion.



I constantly LMAO at people who pay 3 and even 4 figures for jeans that are worn out. Whatever!


----------



## Jovimaple

jswordy said:


> I constantly LMAO at people who pay 3 and even 4 figures for jeans that are worn out. Whatever!


I get so ticked at all the worn out looking stuff in the stores. I want NEW clothes.


----------



## Khristyjeff




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> I feel it necessary to state that the below meme is a *JOKE. OK? A JOKE!*
> 
> View attachment 82931



Of course it is a joke. If it weren't a joke, she wouldn't be crying!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## cmason1957

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 82942



Is that his limitations or the limitations of that piece of lumber?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## sour_grapes

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 82950



Try Waze. It had me make an illegal U-turn the other day....


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

And while we are on Van Gogh:


----------



## mhopkins

He needs another tattoo like a hole in the head!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins

Can cats see optical illusions?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Daboyleroy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82960


Is that Chuck S?


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Jovimaple said:


> I get so ticked at all the worn out looking stuff in the stores. I want NEW clothes.


----------



## jswordy

Trevor7 said:


> View attachment 82948



 Could be true anytime for about 60 years!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

$248 at Nordstrom. And people buy these!!!


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> $248 at Nordstrom. And people buy these!!!
> View attachment 82971


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> $248 at Nordstrom. And people buy these!!!
> View attachment 82971



Some years ago when I lived in VA, a neighborhood boy came up to me while I was painting my garage and told me the (holely) jeans I had on (for painting) was cool and was probably worth about $60. I told him I'd take them off right there, on the spot, and give them to him for $60. Heck, that was enough to go buy a couple pair of new jeans that wasn't torn up and ragged. He declined.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> $248 at Nordstrom. And people buy these!!!
> View attachment 82971


AHHH, I think I will buy a good wine kit for that kind of money.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 82969



I remember "milk and Pepsi" being a thing. Never heard of the 7-Up version.


----------



## Neb Farmer

jswordy said:


> View attachment 82969



They forgot the rum !


----------



## Rocky

I never heard of either milk and Seven Up or Milk and Pepsi. I really led a sheltered life!

I did, however, happen upon a mixture on my own many years ago which I still enjoy today and that is Diet Coke and coffee. It happened for me by accident. I had some black coffee left in my cup and came back to my office with a can of Diet Coke and added it to my cup without realizing there was coffee still in it. I was pleasantly surprised by the combination, which tastes similar to cream soda, and I still mix the two today.


----------



## jswordy

Neb Farmer said:


> They forgot the rum !



Minus the rum, "Mothers know that this is a wholesome combination."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> I did, however, happen upon a mixture on my own many years ago which I still enjoy today and that is Diet Coke and coffee.


The closest I've come to that is cafe mocha -- add a packet of instant cocoa to a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Neb Farmer said:


> They forgot the rum !


Speaking of rum!


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> $248 at Nordstrom. And people buy these!!!
> View attachment 82971



And the shoes are probably $400!


----------



## Boatboy24

Dennis Griffith said:


> I told him I'd take them off right there, on the spot, and give them to him for $60. Heck, that was enough to go buy a couple pair of new jeans that wasn't torn up and ragged. He declined.



You're lucky he didn't call the police!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins

Two faced? Depends on how you look at things!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82952


On the other hand I think everyone loves reverse cowgirl, or is that too racy to share?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82983



Talk to @sour_grapes


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> You're lucky he didn't call the police!



Back then I could get new jeans for about $20, so $60 bucks for a worn out pair that was only good for painting or working on the car was a deal I couldn't pass up!


----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> $248 at Nordstrom. And people buy these!!!
> View attachment 82971


worth every penny


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango

Picture Day for Bus Drivers is funny. 

I recognized Willie Nelson right away, then Neil Young, but could not identify John 'no longer call me Cougar' Mellencamp till I did some internet sleuthing. 

Taken from Farm Aid IV in Indianapolis April 1990. Those 3 were the prime forces behind the very first Farm Aid (Sept. 1985) which sort of grew from comments made by Bob Dylan at the Live Aid benefit in July 1985:


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## sour_grapes

Gilmango said:


> Picture Day for Bus Drivers is funny.
> 
> I recognized Willie Nelson right away, then Neil Young, but could not identify John 'no longer call me Cougar' Mellencamp till I did some internet sleuthing.
> 
> Taken from Farm Aid IV in Indianapolis April 1990. Those 3 were the prime forces behind the very first Farm Aid (Sept. 1985) which sort of grew from comments made by Bob Dylan at the Live Aid benefit in July 1985: View attachment 83008



For me it was Neil Young I couldn't identify. Mellencamp took me a moment, but then I was like "Aha!"


----------



## Fencepost




----------



## ibglowin

I forgot who the reference was on this at first and then remembered a long time ago in a galaxy far far away one of my kiddos was a TNMT fan! LOL



Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 83005


----------



## ibglowin

They all look so young, especially Willie!




Gilmango said:


> Picture Day for Bus Drivers is funny.
> 
> I recognized Willie Nelson right away, then Neil Young, but could not identify John 'no longer call me Cougar' Mellencamp till I did some internet sleuthing.
> 
> Taken from Farm Aid IV in Indianapolis April 1990. Those 3 were the prime forces behind the very first Farm Aid (Sept. 1985) which sort of grew from comments made by Bob Dylan at the Live Aid benefit in July 1985: View attachment 83008


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Old Corker

Gilmango said:


> Picture Day for Bus Drivers is funny.
> 
> I recognized Willie Nelson right away, then Neil Young, but could not identify John 'no longer call me Cougar' Mellencamp till I did some internet sleuthing.
> 
> Taken from Farm Aid IV in Indianapolis April 1990. Those 3 were the prime forces behind the very first Farm Aid (Sept. 1985) which sort of grew from comments made by Bob Dylan at the Live Aid benefit in July 1985: View attachment 83008


I know. Fan of all three. But the bus driver caption was hilarious


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Back then I could get new jeans for about $20, so $60 bucks for a worn out pair that was only good for painting or working on the car was a deal I couldn't pass up!



The jeans I use for farm work are Rural King store brand carpenter jeans. Bought them on sale for $7.99 a pair, nice and dark indigo when new. They wear like iron.

<<<---- This pic is me at Rural King, lol.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ChuckD

We really need a groan emoji in the like button


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky

> *I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer. The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I pondered an age old again question: "Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?" Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they know?
> 
> Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question. Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really know, here is my reasoning. A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child." On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts again." *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## my wine

jswordy said:


> The jeans I use for farm work are Rural King store brand carpenter jeans. Bought them on sale for $7.99 a pair, nice and dark indigo when new. They wear like iron.
> 
> <<<---- This pic is me at Rural King, lol.


And that side pocket on the right leg is the perfect size for my phone.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Well, this is not a meme but it is funny, if it'll work... (Yep, it does!)





__





Watch trending videos for you | TikTok


It starts on TikTok. Join the millions of viewers discovering content and creators on TikTok - available on the web or on your mobile device.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Well, this is not a meme but it is funny, if it'll work... (Yep, it does!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch trending videos for you | TikTok
> 
> 
> It starts on TikTok. Join the millions of viewers discovering content and creators on TikTok - available on the web or on your mobile device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com



I call those 'water bugs'. And they get bigger. You can catch the big ones and tie one to each foot. Better than skate boarding.


----------



## Old Corker

Dennis Griffith said:


> I call those 'water bugs'. And they get bigger. You can catch the big ones and tie one to each foot. Better than skate boarding.


Wait, you are talking about the bug, right?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Old Corker said:


> Wait, you are talking about the bug, right?


In low lying areas near swamps, we got a type of bug that was BIG. We called them water bugs. They look like giant cockroaches, but are not (I think). We used to joke that if you don't stomp them quickly, they will reach up and grab your foot, and then you're in for a fight. The one in the picture looks larger than the typical American Cockroach. Below are images of water bugs.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

I was! I did my time!!!


----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> I was! I did my time!!!
> 
> View attachment 83076


I was there! Just built my house, driveway was just the dirt path I used while building it, garage floor not poured yet so I parked outside. How great that it's now 44 years later and I am still alive.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I was! I did my time!!!
> 
> View attachment 83076



Nope. Was living in sunny Hawaii at the time.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins

He will be mist.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango

jswordy said:


> I was! I did my time!!!
> 
> View attachment 83076


I was just a kid in mid Michigan, school was closed for a snow day or two which was nice. Had to do a ton of shoveling though which was not so nice.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

Old Corker said:


> Wait, you are talking about the bug, right?


I'm sure it's bugs. The other would be more like swim floats!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 83129



And if the guy on the backside was adding Milk of Magnesia, you would get Phillips screwdrivers!


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Khristyjeff

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 83134


At first glance, I assumed @winemaker81 posted this.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81

@Khristyjeff, this one is dedicated to you!





I used to hang this sign in my cubicle. Once a senior VP commended me on my attitude ... I assume he read the first line and stopped.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 83110



What? No one understood before WHY there's a bite out of the apple?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> And if the guy on the backside was adding Milk of Magnesia, you would get Phillips screwdrivers!



That was funnier than the original meme!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I know... I know...


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 83148



That is absolutely true!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 83128


A famous local brewery, Russian River Brewing Company, names all of their Belgian inspired beers with names ending in "tion", Supplication, Beatification, Sanctification, Defenestration, Consecration, etc. They also have a giant chalkboard listing all the beers on tap, their original gravity, abv, and style.

In the lower left of that board they list beers which will be on tap soon. Always at the bottom of that list is the beer that has never actually made it on tap, or even been made in the brewery, Procrastination. Your meme reminded me of that, here's the sign with Procrastination 'Coming Soon' in the lower left: 

They have so many beers on draft at a time that this is just the left chalkboard, the right one lists all the Belgian style beers.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

Gilmango said:


> A famous local brewery, Russian River Brewing Company, names all of their Belgian inspired beers with names ending in "tion", Supplication, Beatification, Sanctification, Defenestration, Consecration, etc. They also have a giant chalkboard listing all the beers on tap, their original gravity, abv, and style.
> 
> In the lower left of that board they list beers which will be on tap soon. Always at the bottom of that list is the beer that has never actually made it on tap, or even been made in the brewery, Procrastination. Your meme reminded me of that, here's the sign with Procrastination 'Coming Soon' in the lower left: View attachment 83175
> 
> They have so many beers on draft at a time that this is just the left chalkboard, the right one lists all the Belgian style beers. View attachment 83176


looks like chuggers heaven,,,
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> looks like chuggers heaven,,,
> Dawg



The prices quickly slow you down on that endeavor!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

it occurred to me that this meme makes no sense to anyone not familiar with Winnie the Pooh


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83205



If you added "-ing" it could work for some people!


----------



## jswordy

TAKE THE HIGH GROUND!  This cracked me up.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ChuckD

I’ll bet that one dates back to when pockets were invented…. There have always been politicians


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## The_Man_With_No_Shoes

I may have a few memes to share...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83241



It was also Marc's birthday! (Correction, it was his _brithday_.)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

The really funny thing about this meme is that it was a real situation. My first employer laid off 80% of the work force in 2 years, and I knew my name was on an upcoming layoff. However ... I had a job offer in hand and was about to resign when my office head got in my face over something abjectly stupid. Normally I'd have not responded like this, but I had absolutely nothing to lose.
 



winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 83173


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> The really funny thing about this meme is that it was a real situation. My first employer laid off 80% of the work force in 2 years, and I knew my name was on an upcoming layoff. However ... I had a job offer in hand and was about to resign when my office head got in my face over something abjectly stupid. Normally I'd have not responded like this, but I had absolutely nothing to lose.



He's lucky you didn't go full "American Beauty" on him!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83252



Before internet, but after you had to look them up in the newspaper. That phone business was high tech back in the day!


----------



## Gilmango

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83252


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Good judgment comes from experience
Experience comes from bad judgment


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Indeed. It's what keeps me coming in every day.


----------



## winemaker81

Technically, this is gazpacho, not tomato soup, but I'm good with either!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 83264


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Technically, this is gazpacho, not tomato soup, but I'm good with either!



OH LORD! It's THAT person again.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

mhopkins said:


> View attachment 83298


Fake media, fake media. Hope you guys know the French did NOT invent the so called "French Fry". American soldiers in the hospital were served by the French nurses so they called them French Fries. BUT, the hospitals were in Brussels where they were created. And now you know.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Fake media, fake media. Hope you guys know the French did NOT invent the so called "French Fry". American soldiers in the hospital were served by the French nurses so they called them French Fries. BUT, the hospitals were in Brussels where they were created. And now you know.



Just go to "Origin" here and save me typing.  









French fries - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83309



I do it now. My wife is amazed. We can be talking away, then I turn over on my side and lights out.  Meanwhile, she opens a book for a couple more hours of reading...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I do it now. My wife is amazed. We can be talking away, then I turn over on my side and lights out.  Meanwhile, she opens a book for a couple more hours of reading...



When it's time, it's time.


----------



## jswordy

For our female members...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81

I'm not too proud to take the discount!!!!



Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 83324


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 83350



Seen this up on Lake Erie before. Seems the ice fishermen like to drive on the ice instead of walking. Don't think anyone told them that the ice isn't uniform in thickness..


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ME AND MY FRIENDS ATFER A SMALL WINE TASTEING, 



Dawg


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> Don't think anyone told them that the ice isn't uniform in thickness.


Nothing is.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> Seen this up on Lake Erie before. Seems the ice fishermen like to drive on the ice instead of walking. Don't think anyone told them that the ice isn't uniform in thickness..


Thursday they had to rescue 34 fishermen from an ice flow that broke away, here in Green Bay. Yesterday it was 3 more and 2 had fallen in but they both made it out. They used 2 air boats to get the 34 off the ice and it was 3/4 mile from shore before they got the last person off. They only take the people off, fishing equipment, 4 wheelers, snowmobiles etc stay on the ice. It can be expensive.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Darrell Hawley said:


> Thursday they had to rescue 34 fishermen from an ice flow that broke away, here in Green Bay. Yesterday it was 3 more and 2 had fallen in but they both made it out. They used 2 air boats to get the 34 off the ice and it was 3/4 mile from shore before they got the last person off. They only take the people off, fishing equipment, 4 wheelers, snowmobiles etc stay on the ice. It can be expensive.



Yeap, watched someones new truck and a couple of skidoos disappear on an ice flow a few years ago. Wonder if the insurance pays for that.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

My new cast iron pan arrived yesterday!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 83399



How the hell could you patent the "action zone"?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> My new cast iron pan arrived yesterday!
> View attachment 83397



Love to cook you breakfast in that, but the Admiral don't allow me to use cast iron on the glass top stove. I'm ready to go back to an old fashioned wood fired at this point.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> My new cast iron pan arrived yesterday!
> View attachment 83397



I see a paella in your future.


----------



## Boatboy24

Word is, he's still driving...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Love to cook you breakfast in that, but the Admiral don't allow me to use cast iron on the glass top stove. I'm ready to go back to an old fashioned wood fired at this point.



In all seriousness, one route to marital harmony may be a single induction "burner." Something like this is less than $100 and can sear the pants off a steak: Single Induction Burner


----------



## Rocky

*Should I have a baby after 35?*



No, 35 children are enough.



*I'm two months pregnant now. When will my baby move?*



With any luck, right after he finishes college.



*What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?*



Childbirth.



*My wife is five months pregnant and so moody that sometimes she's borderline irrational.*



So what's your question?



*My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?*



Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.



*When is the best time to get an epidural?*



Right after you find out you're pregnant.



*Is there any reason I have to be in the delivery room while my wife is in labor?*



Not unless the word "alimony" means anything to you.



*Is there anything I should avoid while recovering from childbirth?*



Yes, pregnancy.



*Our baby was born last week. When will my wife begin to feel and act normal again?*



When the kids are in college.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> How the hell could you patent the "action zone"?


They have a website, but I guess you're out of luck if you were hoping to snag a pair with the "patented action zone.
The Original Sansabelt |35,000 pair in stock. | Waist Sizes 30-70 - SANSABELT.COM


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

This reminds me of the last time I went deer hunting, a bit over 2 years ago. I killed the deer right on the spot.

Unfortunately, I was driving a Toyota Sienna at 75 MPH on I-85 north of Charlotte NC at the time. I managed to kill the Sienna as well, although my wife and I were very fortunately unharmed, just shaken and stirred. The deer jumped a cement median and kept going, I had a car in my right blind spot, and there was nothing to do except brace for impact. My wife heard me say, "oh, no," and looked over just in time to see the deer hit the front quarter panel. It appeared to look me right in the eyes from about 1.5' away.

It's not an experience I can recommend.



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83442


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

The lighter side of the pandemic...


----------



## Rocky

...and a few more...


----------



## Rocky

...and finally...


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## hounddawg

Rocky said:


> View attachment 83440


you're braver than me, i've got some good ones. but ever time i look at them i hear you're banned,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> ask me what was up
> This reminds me of the last time I went deer hunting, a bit over 2 years ago. I killed the deer right on the spot.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was driving a Toyota Sienna at 75 MPH on I-85 north of Charlotte NC at the time. I managed to kill the Sienna as well, although my wife and I were very fortunately unharmed, just shaken and stirred. The deer jumped a cement median and kept going, I had a car in my right blind spot, and there was nothing to do except brace for impact. My wife heard me say, "oh, no," and looked over just in time to see the deer hit the front quarter panel. It appeared to look me right in the eyes from about 1.5' away.
> 
> It's not an experience I can recommend.


been there done that, , 3 am in kentucky no traffic state rod drove by me 3 times, and i mean nothing in 40 mile each way, the doe shoved my front bumper into my tire, the 4 th time that rod came by i jumped into the middle of the highway flipped both birds and screamed F U, he backed up 
and ask me what was wrong. i told him about the deer and my bumper, he said he had a bar but he could not use it, i said can i borrow it, now i had sat there better then 3 hours and had only seen him, he was embarrassed, just as he was getting in his car he ask where was the doe, i said last i seen her she was flying that F--ing way, she had jumped as i hit her at 70 miles an hour in my ford f 250 7.3 lter or 455 power stroke, i had not thought about that in years, truck was brand new 1996 with towing pac, funny now , but not back then
Dawg


----------



## ChuckD

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83442


I live in Wisconsin so yeah. Been there. Done that.


----------



## hounddawg

ChuckD said:


> I live in Wisconsin so yeah. Been there. Done that.


i bet there's been a SLUW of us
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

i look at it this way,,,, i am alive, and ever day i wake is a gift, i look back and think, man was i so blessed and lucky, no mater what someone is worse off than me,
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ChuckD said:


> I live in Wisconsin so yeah. Been there. Done that.


Yeah, I have hit three deer already, but no major damage and still alive.


----------



## Sage

Old Ford explorers are TOUGH!! Wife used work late quite a bit. Must be approaching 10 deer and one bear coming home. Always able to drive on home. Bear required some tin bending so it didn't drag turning right. She got as many deer as I did hunting!! I've only gotten 4 and none even required body work. F250s are also tough... And sit higher!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Sage said:


> Old Ford explorers are TOUGH!! Wife used work late quite a bit. Must be approaching 10 deer and one bear coming home. Always able to drive on home. Bear required some tin bending so it didn't drag turning right. She got as many deer as I did hunting!! I've only gotten 4 and none even required body work. F250s are also tough... And sit higher!


Deer hunting with a vehicle is a rather expensive way to do it! But it's not always at night -- the one I described hit us at 1PM on a Sunday. The two I got previously (I hit one, one hit me) were at night.


----------



## winemanden

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 83326



I keep telling my CEO (Wife) that if I'd murdered her 60 years ago, I'd have been a free man for 45 years.
Doh, in the doghouse agin.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83358



*Huh... YOU TOO?!?!?!? *


----------



## winemanden

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 83350


Extreme windshield washing!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> *Huh... YOU TOO?!?!?!? *


Aren't you down to double digits away from retiring ?


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 83399



*Aww, man! I want a Patented Action Zone! *


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> This reminds me of the last time I went deer hunting, a bit over 2 years ago. I killed the deer right on the spot.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was driving a Toyota Sienna at 75 MPH on I-85 north of Charlotte NC at the time. I managed to kill the Sienna as well, although my wife and I were very fortunately unharmed, just shaken and stirred. The deer jumped a cement median and kept going, I had a car in my right blind spot, and there was nothing to do except brace for impact. My wife heard me say, "oh, no," and looked over just in time to see the deer hit the front quarter panel. It appeared to look me right in the eyes from about 1.5' away.
> 
> It's not an experience I can recommend.



I had a hunter on the place for the first time ever this year. A week after he started hunting, I had to stand on my brakes one late evening for a nice doe who was standing in middle of the road to my place, gazing at my car. She continued to stand and look at me as I screeched to a halt, maybe six feet from her. Then she tossed her head like she was doing a Marilyn Monroe impersonation and walked off. The nerve! But wait, I started out saying I had a hunter on my place for the first time in 32 years. I saw a dozen does and an 8-point buck around, every day he wasn't there. The buck got up so close to the house sometimes, he was almost in the backyard. And as I just said, I almost got to kill a Marilyn Monroe impersonator myself by vehicular homicide. He bagged none.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Aren't you down to double digits away from retiring ?



It depends on which digits you are referring to.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> Yeah, I have hit three deer already, but no major damage and still alive.


beats me,,,,, 1 using F-250 4x4,, got 1 using jeep 4x4 pickup. and 1 jake turkey plus 150 foot of fence, turkey is very expensive it seems to me,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> Deer hunting with a vehicle is a rather expensive way to do it! But it's not always at night -- the one I described hit us at 1PM on a Sunday. The two I got previously (I hit one, one hit me) were at night.


yep no spot lighting lol
Dawg


----------



## TurkeyHollow

winemaker81 said:


> Deer hunting with a vehicle is a rather expensive way to do it! But it's not always at night -- the one I described hit us at 1PM on a Sunday. The two I got previously (I hit one, one hit me) were at night.


That's why they make deer 'er snow plows.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

I saw a doe walking out of the woods by the side of the road just this morning. I couldn't really hear her but she was shaking her head saying something like "...that's the last time I do THAT for two bucks!!!"


----------



## mhopkins

Athletic deer goes aerial!


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> My new cast iron pan arrived yesterday!
> View attachment 83397


what you cooking in that,,, bantam eggs ????
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

hounddawg said:


> yep no spot lighting lol
> Dawg




If they're standing in your yard, you don't have to worry about hitting them with your car/truck.


----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 83525
> 
> If they're standing in your yard, you don't have to worry about hitting them with your car/truck.



Hold my beer...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 83525
> 
> If they're standing in your yard, you don't have to worry about hitting them with your car/truck.



See this all the time out our windows. Boogers are as thick as fleas on an alley cat here. Seen herds with as many as 25 running thru the orchard. And they like to chew on grapevines, which is a problem. Plus they tear the branches out of the fruit trees. My nephew works at reducing the herd. Here are some shots from our 56 acres.
Super buck..


My nephew


A shot taken by another nephew and one from a cell trail cam


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> See this all the time out our windows. Boogers are as thick as fleas on an alley cat here.



Got a nice 8-point buck on the place, myself. Told the hunter he was off limits. Some shots...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## BRossi




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Rocky

If you read music, guess the theme...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Got a nice 8-point buck on the place, myself. Told the hunter he was off limits. Some shots...
> 
> View attachment 83553
> 
> 
> View attachment 83554
> 
> 
> View attachment 83555
> View attachment 83552



We have window peekers as well.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

* 
If a Man Speaks in the Forest, and
There's No Woman Around to Hear Him . . .*
*Is He Still Wrong?
*


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemanden

A few more grins


----------



## winemanden

Here's some more.


----------



## winemanden

I was thinking of going without meat, then I came across this picture of a happy vegan family.
Ha! No Way!!!


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 83590



Looking forward to it! But Friday is trash day, so I will still be somewhat anchored to the week. Otherwise, how can forget to put the trash out to be picked up on Friday?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Looking forward to it! But Friday is trash day, so I will still be somewhat anchored to the week. Otherwise, how can forget to put the trash out to be picked up on Friday?



When you are retired, every day is Saturday, except for Sunday.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> Looking forward to it! But Friday is trash day, so I will still be somewhat anchored to the week. Otherwise, how can forget to put the trash out to be picked up on Friday?


I have my Alexa to tell me to take the trash out at 7AM on Wednesday.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> When you are retired, every day is Saturday, except for Sunday.



I threatened to get one of these, but change the days to 6 Saturdays and a Sunday. (I haven't done it yet....)


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

Dermatologists, they don't kill you, they don't cure you, they just keep you coming back.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> I have my Alexa to tell me to take the trash out at 7AM on Wednesday.



Sorry, no electronic spyware knowingly allowed in my house.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> When you are retired, every day is Saturday, except for Sunday.



That will be nice, when every day is Saturday. But I have quite a bit going outside my daytime work. That's different than working for a boss, though. It's working for myself, something I have always done even when I also worked for a boss.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Sorry, no electronic spyware knowingly allowed in my house.


Me either.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> That will be nice, when every day is Saturday. But I have quite a bit going outside my daytime work. That's different than working for a boss, though. It's working for myself, something I have always done even when I also worked for a boss.



Everyone I know has said that they don't know how they ever got anything done when they worked as they are so busy now that they are retired. I know that I have a great deal to keep me busy, especially since I keep enlarging the vineyard. We don't do horses any longer, so I've also converted part of the horse barn to a crush room/fermentation/bottling operation. Much more fun that scooping horse poo.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> Everyone I know has said that they don't know how they ever got anything done when they worked as they are so busy now that they are retired. I know that I have a great deal to keep me busy, especially since I keep enlarging the vineyard. We don't do horses any longer, so I've also converted part of the horse barn to a crush room/fermentation/bottling operation. Much more fun that scooping horse poo.


Very true. How I managed to get things done during my working years still amazes me. I've been retired for the better part of 20 years and never seem to have enough time to get things done!


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Everyone I know has said that they don't know how they ever got anything done when they worked as they are so busy now that they are retired. I know that I have a great deal to keep me busy, especially since I keep enlarging the vineyard. We don't do horses any longer, so I've also converted part of the horse barn to a crush room/fermentation/bottling operation. Much more fun that scooping horse poo.



Yep, I have heard that "busy, busy" assertion, too. Then again, most retirees I know are not getting up at 5:30 a.m. anymore, either. My wife sleeps in until 9 now.  I have a whole long list of stuff that I could not and cannot possibly get done while spending the majority of my daytime life away from the farm. I look forward to finally finishing my 15-year-long car restomod, buying a camper and new truck, and living in the camper while redoing most of the interior of the house, including a remodel of the 1960s kitchen. By the end of my list, I will either be 70 or dead.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Yep, I have heard that "busy, busy" assertion, too. Then again, most retirees I know are not getting up at 5:30 a.m. anymore, either. My wife sleeps in until 9 now.  I have a whole long list of stuff that I could not and cannot possibly get done while spending the majority of my daytime life away from the farm. I look forward to finally finishing my 15-year-long car restomod, buying a camper and new truck, and living in the camper while redoing most of the interior of the house, including a remodel of the 1960s kitchen. By the end of my list, I will either be 70 or dead.


I still get up somewhat early. I guess it's baked into me. Was up at 6:10 this morning, and I don't use an alarm. It also means that by 11 PM, I shutdown all critical functions for the night.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> I still get up somewhat early. I guess it's baked into me. Was up at 6:10 this morning, and I don't use an alarm. It also means that by 11 PM, I shutdown all critical functions for the night.



I cannot sleep past 7 a.m., no matter when I go to bed. Could be 2 a.m., I am up at 7. The retired wife can sleep peacefully through a morning. It's tough on these cold dark mornings, getting dressed for work while she's lying there, sound asleep. ☺


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> I cannot sleep past 7 a.m., no matter when I go to bed. Could be 2 a.m., I am up at 7. The retired wife can sleep peacefully through a morning. It's tough on these cold dark mornings, getting dressed for work while she's lying there, sound asleep. ☺


UGH! My wife and I both wake up between 4 and 5 no matter when we go to bed. She usually goes to bed at 9. I'm in the recliner until 10 or so, but I won't guarantee you'd find me awake in it. The programmable coffee maker is set for 4:45am!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> UGH! My wife and I both wake up between 4 and 5 no matter when we go to bed. She usually goes to bed at 9. I'm in the recliner until 10 or so, but I won't guarantee you'd find me awake in it. The programmable coffee maker is set for 4:45am!



Weekdays, I wake up at 5:30 .... but that ain't CUZ I WANT TO!  Bedtime at my house is usually between 8 and 9. Eight hours is recommneded and we make sure we get it.


----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> Me either.


Got a laptop? A cell phone? A smart TV? A security system? A DVR? A Modem? A cable box? A remotely read electric meter? Smart bulbs? Smart kitchen or laundry appliances? The list is long .... There's a good reason Zuckerberg has a piece of tape over the camera on his laptop!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Sorry, no electronic spyware knowingly allowed in my house.


Got a laptop? A cell phone? A smart TV? A security system? A DVR? A Modem? A cable box? A remotely read electric meter? Smart bulbs? Smart kitchen or laundry appliances? The list is long .... There's a good reason Zuckerberg has a piece of tape over the camera on his laptop!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Got a laptop? A cell phone? A smart TV? A security system? A DVR? A Modem? A cable box? A remotely read electric meter? Smart bulbs? Smart kitchen or laundry appliances? The list is long .... There's a good reason Zuckerberg has a piece of tape over the camera on his laptop!


First what I wrote: Sorry, no electronic spyware knowingly allowed in my house.

Got a laptop? Disabled

A cell phone? Disabled and encrypted

A smart TV? No

A security system? No

A DVR? No

A Modem? Yep, can't avoid that. Strongly password protected, visitors blocked.

A cable box? No

A remotely read electric meter? Yes but this is a very low level SCADA intrusion.

Smart bulbs? No

Smart kitchen or laundry appliances? No


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> Got a laptop? A cell phone? A smart TV? A security system? A DVR? A Modem? A cable box? A remotely read electric meter? Smart bulbs? Smart kitchen or laundry appliances? The list is long .... There's a good reason Zuckerberg has a piece of tape over the camera on his laptop!



I'm a retired IT guy/network engineer. I know very well what is traveling over those wires and who it goes to. I could scare everyone, but I won't as it makes the wine turn cloudy......


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> First what I wrote: Sorry, no electronic spyware knowingly allowed in my house.
> 
> Got a laptop? Disabled
> 
> A cell phone? Disabled and encrypted
> 
> A smart TV? No
> 
> A security system? No
> 
> A DVR? No
> 
> A Modem? Yep, can't avoid that. Strongly password protected, visitors blocked.
> 
> A cable box? No
> 
> A remotely read electric meter? Yes but this is a very low level SCADA intrusion.
> 
> Smart bulbs? No
> 
> Smart kitchen or laundry appliances? No


How about those deer peeking in the windows? Are they really deer? They could be robotic machines collecting all sorts of information about you!  I have a lot a deer in my area, but I've never spotted one spying on me through a window.


----------



## Gilmango

bstnh1 said:


> How about those deer peeking in the windows? Are they really deer? They could be robotic machines collecting all sorts of information about you!  I have a lot a deer in my area, but I've never spotted one spying on me through a window.


Ha, reminded me of this funny nonsense:


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83649



Ha! Was just about to post the same thing!


----------



## ibglowin

A day late but fitting........


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83716


I love it! A project that will last a month!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83716


They cheated.. They cut the cut the corks in half! You'll be done in 2 weeks..


----------



## David Violante

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 83703



And now I have that song in my head... LOL


----------



## winemaker81

My first car was a '71 Pontiac Catalina. It comfortably fit 4 in the front and 5 in the back ....


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## rhironsod

bstnh1 said:


> How about those deer peeking in the windows? Are they really deer? They could be robotic machines collecting all sorts of information about you!  I have a lot a deer in my area, but I've never spotted one spying on me through a window.


Birds aren't real!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> My first car was a '71 Pontiac Catalina. It comfortably fit 4 in the front and 5 in the back ....
> 
> View attachment 83722


I would not say that is the best reason, but it is close to it.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ruhbarb76

JohnT said:


> Could someone please explain what I's a meme?


meme
/mēm/

noun

1. an image, video, piece of text, etc., typically humorous in nature, that is copied and spread rapidly by internet users, often with slight variations.
2. an element of a culture or system of behavior passed from one individual to another by imitation or other nongenetic means.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> I would not say that is the best reason, but it is close to it.



I can't think of a better one!


----------



## Gilmango

A day late and hopefully not too "political":


also this:


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> I can't think of a better one!


A better one is 20-30 minutes away.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

just sayin......


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83786



I know a guy who mined a buttload of them back when they were 25 cents each. He is worth hundreds of millions now (even after this latest crash). Oh yeah, he's 39 now. Told me when they were $600 to buy some and then just forget about them. BUT NOOOO!!!  So, I'm at work today...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I know a guy who mined a buttload of them back when they were 25 cents each. He is worth hundreds of millions now (even after this latest crash). Oh yeah, he's 39 now. Told me when they were $600 to buy some and then just forget about them. BUT NOOOO!!!  So, I'm at work today...



I won't tell you about the servers I had running 15 years ago then.


----------



## Gilmango

So sick of people posting about this "Wordle" thing and its variants. I like games, I just don't care that you solved a stupid little puzzle in 6 or less tries, why is that shit in my feed?


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> I won't tell you about the servers I had running 15 years ago then.



Don't need to. My friend Richard is example enough. He owns thousands of those coins from back when they were easy to mine and nobody thought that they'd amount to anything much.


----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> So sick of people posting about this "Wordle" thing and its variants. I like games, I just don't care that you solved a stupid little puzzle in 6 or less tries, why is that shit in my feed?
> View attachment 83808



SO VERY TRUE! I mean, why aren't they posting about something important like WINE, HOW TO MAKE IT, WHERE TO GET IT and DRINKING IT instead? ☺


----------



## ibglowin

A long time ago............


----------



## Johnd




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ChuckD

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83813


Again. We really really need that groan emoji in the like button


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Learnt a new word today. It doesn’t apply to me cos I'm a tea drinker but, judging 
from a lot the memes, it does to a lot of you folks from the US

Procaffeinating

noun. Informal
The tendency not to start anything
until you’ve had a cup of coffee.


----------



## ibglowin

*Ted on tea*
When asked how he takes his tea
"Well, usually I take it right back to the counter, because someone's made a horrible mistake."

Ted disagreeing with the boss
"OK, well, mark this down as the first time we disagree, then. Actually, no, second time. Tea is horrible. Absolute garbage water. Don't know why you all do that."

Is this a put-on?
"Be honest with me. It's a prank, right? The tea? Like when us tourist folks aren't around, y'all know it tastes like garbage?"








winemanden said:


> Learnt a new word today. It doesn’t apply to me cos I'm a tea drinker but, judging
> from a lot the memes, it does to a lot of you folks from the US
> 
> Procaffeinating
> 
> noun. Informal
> The tendency not to start anything
> until you’ve had a cup of coffee.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

*Why that first cup of coffee is so important in the morning...*


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Khristyjeff

Very timely meme, @Boatboy24. 

I'm embarrassed to say that, not until I listened to the Meat Loaf song tonight, did I finally figure out what "that" is. If I'm right, it's at the end of the song where we figure it out. And no, has nothing to do with the virus. 



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83867


----------



## winemaker81

EV have their pluses, but a V-8 provides its own soundtrack.


----------



## winemanden

Wow


Rocky said:


> *Why that first cup of coffee is so important in the morning...*
> 
> View attachment 83849


I can laugh at this because I did something similar. I forgot my glasses and put my wife's hair conditioner on the toothbrush. It tasted bloody foul, but boy did my teeth shine!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Been there, done that twice. Dude, you WILL suffer for your lack of support. 




ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83908


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83908



Delivery room Faux Pas by this truly. I worked in the oilfield at the time and had been up for 2 days, just got home showered and time to go to the hospital. 12 hours later wife was delivering daughter number two, doctor yells stop pushing (cord around child's neck) wife says, maybe yells, I can't it hurts. Mostly asleep me says shut up, it doesn't hurt that much. Whoops, pins dropping in the room. Never did live that down. Ex-wife now 20 years later.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## David Violante

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83919


My son wants to learn how to drive stick, partly just to know and partly so that he can get a car that has a lower likelihood of being stolen…


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83919


Love the squashed cone in the background emphasizing the valet's clutch skills.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83919


On our honeymoon in Italy I had to do all the driving as we could only rent a stick shift car in Rome, which my wife did not drive, no problem. However, the car we got had a really weird feature I'd never seen before or since where you had to pull up a little mechanism just below the knob of the stick before it let you put the car in reverse. Not knowing this I found it impossible to put the car in reverse. So after I took a wrong turn leaving San Gimignano for our rented house in Umbria, I had to make my new bride get out of the car and push our little car so I could turn around. We were on a flat and empty road and it all worked out fine. But after that she pored through the owner's manual (written only in Italian) to figure out about the trick to allow me to put the car in reverse. From both her pushing without complaint (and with strength) and figuring out the reverse issue while I drove, I confirmed once again I'd married the right person.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Gilmango said:


> On our honeymoon in Italy I had to do all the driving as we could only rent a stick shift car in Rome, which my wife did not drive, no problem. However, the car we got had a really weird feature I'd never seen before or since where you had to pull up a little mechanism just below the knob of the stick before it let you put the car in reverse. Not knowing this I found it impossible to put the car in reverse. So after I took a wrong turn leaving San Gimignano for our rented house in Umbria, I had to make my new bride get out of the car and push our little car so I could turn around. We were on a flat and empty road and it all worked out fine. But after that she pored through the owner's manual (written only in Italian) to figure out about the trick to allow me to put the car in reverse. From both her pushing without complaint (and with strength) and figuring out the reverse issue while I drove, I confirmed once again I'd married the right person.



Love that story!

I once went on a trip with my family of origin, 9 people in toto, to Ireland, where we _supposedly_ had two cars with automatic transmissions waiting for us. Of course, they did not have any cars at all waiting for us. We mananged to get a van that could fit 9 of us, but it was a manual tranny. The Venn-diagram overlap of people that (a) could drive a stick, and (b) were willing to drive on the left side of the road, was just me and my father. I did a lot of driving that week... Shifting with your left hand is weird!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

This dude should be happy he's vacuuming a red _carpet _and not wearing a red _shirt_ ....



ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83943


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 83939


Is this the same as "I want to talk to your supervisor'?


----------



## hounddawg

Dennis Griffith said:


> See this all the time out our windows. Boogers are as thick as fleas on an alley cat here. Seen herds with as many as 25 running thru the orchard. And they like to chew on grapevines, which is a problem. Plus they tear the branches out of the fruit trees. My nephew works at reducing the herd. Here are some shots from our 56 acres.
> Super buck..
> View attachment 83535
> 
> My nephew
> View attachment 83536
> 
> A shot taken by another nephew and one from a cell trail cam
> View attachment 83537
> View attachment 83538


man i just found out we're cousins,  lol
dang i live with lots of game, as you do, 
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## my wine




----------



## Dennis Griffith

hounddawg said:


> man i just found out we're cousins,  lol
> dang i live with lots of game, as you do,
> Dawg



We call our vineyard 'Bear Paw Vineyard' due to finding bear tracks the first time I brought my wife to see the property. Deer and groundhogs are on the hunt list here, but most everything else is not, especially the mink and fox. They are not as plentiful as they once were. May have to allow some turkey hunting as they have become numerous. Lots of birds to include great horned and barn owls, 3 types of hawks, occasionally spot an eagle if they fly this way from the lake. Spotted a woodcock last year with 3 youngins 'bubbling' thru the grass. Ran and got the wife as she had never seen one. They, too, are getting scarce. We have coyote packs that roll through some nights. Those babies can give you the willies when you are out in the dark and they are on the hunt. More to name as the list is long.


----------



## Trevisan

Gilmango said:


> On our honeymoon in Italy I had to do all the driving as we could only rent a stick shift car in Rome, which my wife did not drive, no problem. However, the car we got had a really weird feature I'd never seen before or since where you had to pull up a little mechanism just below the knob of the stick before it let you put the car in reverse. Not knowing this I found it impossible to put the car in reverse. So after I took a wrong turn leaving San Gimignano for our rented house in Umbria, I had to make my new bride get out of the car and push our little car so I could turn around. We were on a flat and empty road and it all worked out fine. But after that she pored through the owner's manual (written only in Italian) to figure out about the trick to allow me to put the car in reverse. From both her pushing without complaint (and with strength) and figuring out the reverse issue while I drove, I confirmed once again I'd married the right person.


I would wager you rented a FIAT 500. I had one for eight years for local city driving. Luckily I tried reversing at the dealership. The vendor admitted it took him a while to figure it out as well. Safety item to prevent accidental shift into reverse.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

I think the proportions are reversed...


----------



## hounddawg

Dennis Griffith said:


> We call our vineyard 'Bear Paw Vineyard' due to finding bear tracks the first time I brought my wife to see the property. Deer and groundhogs are on the hunt list here, but most everything else is not, especially the mink and fox. They are not as plentiful as they once were. May have to allow some turkey hunting as they have become numerous. Lots of birds to include great horned and barn owls, 3 types of hawks, occasionally spot an eagle if they fly this way from the lake. Spotted a woodcock last year with 3 youngins 'bubbling' thru the grass. Ran and got the wife as she had never seen one. They, too, are getting scarce. We have coyote packs that roll through some nights. Those babies can give you the willies when you are out in the dark and they are on the hunt. More to name as the list is long.


I Uset to see bear tracks long ago, till i put up new 5 strand barbed wire, but i still see cougar tracks, all types of game, only thing i guess i blocked of was the bears,,,
Dawg


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84002



Took me a moment or two... to realize it would take me 12 hours or so!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## The_Man_With_No_Shoes

Dark yet very creative use of a Sharpie


----------



## BRossi




----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84018


When I started in construction almost 40 years ago, we used a thing called a Yankee that was similar but without the actual crank. It was spring loaded and you would push it in, the screw driver bit would turn, and then spring back when you pulled back on it. It was pretty wonky. I never used one myself but the old timers did when I started. Makita had just come out with the first cordless drill/driver. Based on a 9.2v nicad battery IIRC.


----------



## my wine




----------



## sour_grapes

Old Corker said:


> When I started in construction almost 40 years ago, we used a thing called a Yankee that was similar but without the actual crank. It was spring loaded and you would push it in, the screw driver bit would turn, and then spring back when you pulled back on it. It was pretty wonky. I never used one myself but the old timers did when I started. Makita had just come out with the first cordless drill/driver. Based on a 9.2v nicad battery IIRC.



Yeah, I used that growing up (and also the cranked one). My father was a telephone lineman/installer. I suppose the statute of limitations has expired sufficiently  to reveal this, but my father stole all the tools we had growing up from Ma Bell. So we had lots of high-quality tools! I did not know the name "yankee drill," but we had them a-plenty. We also used a brace-and-bit, which I always thought was a proper name, Brason bit.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## barkenpar

Rocky said:


> *Why that first cup of coffee is so important in the morning...*
> 
> View attachment 83849


Y


Rocky said:


> *Why that first cup of coffee is so important in the morning...*
> 
> View attachment 83849


I did that once....my gums didn't itch all day!


----------



## jswordy

The_Man_With_No_Shoes said:


> Dark yet very creative use of a SharpieView attachment 84033



Don't share it to FB unless you want a 24-hour jail sentence. No really. For real. Ask me how I know.


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> When I started in construction almost 40 years ago, we used a thing called a Yankee that was similar but without the actual crank. It was spring loaded and you would push it in, the screw driver bit would turn, and then spring back when you pulled back on it. It was pretty wonky. I never used one myself but the old timers did when I started. Makita had just come out with the first cordless drill/driver. Based on a 9.2v nicad battery IIRC.



I've used one of those but we just called it a twist screwdriver.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## opus345

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, I used that growing up (and also the cranked one). My father was a telephone lineman/installer. I suppose the statute of limitations has expired sufficiently  to reveal this, but my father stole all the tools we had growing up from Ma Bell. So we had lots of high-quality tools!



OMG. I thought it was just my father who did that. I still have a very nice Hilti Hammer Drill in the garage. And do you have any of the Bell First Aid kits?




Opus


----------



## sour_grapes

opus345 said:


> OMG. I thought it was just my father who did that. I still have a very nice Hilti Hammer Drill in the garage. And do you have any of the Bell First Aid kits?
> 
> View attachment 84061
> 
> 
> Opus



OMG Yes! We lived by those First Aid kits! The anitseptic was in breakable glass ampoules, right?

How about narrow, gray electrical tape? Did you have that around the house?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

@hounddawg, we got us three MINT sets of these here! Ain't braggin, just sayin, if y'all need a set yonder. Ain't got no fancy glass top stove tho, we just got them red-eyes .... and no, they ain't from the smoke in the room neither. Coff, coff...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

Shower thoughts...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84062



Still a few hours to go. Anything can happen.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## opus345

sour_grapes said:


> OMG Yes! We lived by those First Aid kits! The anitseptic was in breakable glass ampoules, right?
> 
> How about narrow, gray electrical tape? Did you have that around the house?



My brother has a couple rolls of the tape. I seem to remember that almost every garage/yard extension cord that had been spliced (most) was wrapped in the gray tape. My brother reminded me about the roles of waxed twine.

Here is some other iconic Bell gear still in the house:




jr


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes, yes! I was thinking of mentioning the waxed twine, but was not 100% sure. I recognize the Wiss scissors and holster. Believe it or not, I was thrown by the _color_ of the 90º flashlight: in my world, it should be drab green! (I believe that I am older than you are!  )

I will say that I do not recogize the knife, nor the dial-in patch thingamajig.


----------



## winemaker81

I have a few "Howinthuheck did I survive that??!!!" in my history ... things I could have lived without experiencing (which is funny to say, since I'm lucky to have lived through them!)  



Rocky said:


> View attachment 84084


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Dennis Griffith

opus345 said:


> My brother has a couple rolls of the tape. I seem to remember that almost every garage/yard extension cord that had been spliced (most) was wrapped in the gray tape. My brother reminded me about the roles of waxed twine.
> 
> Here is some other iconic Bell gear still in the house:
> 
> View attachment 84099
> 
> 
> jr


THAT.. is an old butt set...


----------



## winemaker81

Young and male is not an excuse, just an explanation ...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84112


that picture has to be at least 20 years ago.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84115


With more than 20 years seniority, the proposal by Big Bopper must be accepted as the correct theory:

Chantilly lace and a pretty face
And a pony tail a hangin' down
That wiggle in the walk 
And giggle in the talk
Makes the world go round


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I have a few "Howinthuheck did I survive that??!!!" in my history ... things I could have lived without experiencing (which is funny to say, since I'm lucky to have lived through them!)



Yup, me too. My #1 experience was surviving having a loaded pistol aimed at me by an angry felon. Y'all can feel free to try to top that one.


----------



## jswordy

JustJoe said:


> that picture has to be at least 20 years ago.



HA! The MEME is 30!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84119



"The New York Times" just bought Wordle for a "mid-six-figure" sum. Now if they could just please kill it off, that would be good.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Yup, me too. My #1 experience was surviving having a loaded pistol aimed at me by an angry felon. Y'all can feel free to try to top that one.


Nope, and I'll say I'm not interested in a competition in this area.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84121



FDJ!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Nope, and I'll say I'm not interested in a competition in this area.



Believe me, it'll change your viewpoint for life, yessir it will.


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> Yup, me too. My #1 experience was surviving having a loaded pistol aimed at me by an angry felon. Y'all can feel free to try to top that one.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84124



I sure did that day. As my sig says...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> "The New York Times" just bought Wordle for a "mid-six-figure" sum. Now if they could just please kill it off, that would be good.


----------



## BRossi




----------



## Rocky

*HAPPY GROUNDHOG DAY!


*


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84131




   EXACTLY, Jim! Exactly.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Rocky

Wrong Church - YouTube


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy

Hahaha, I found this in a science geek group...


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 84154



This one slayed me!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84169



Soooooo, where do you find this stuff??


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Soooooo, where do you find this stuff??



I carefully curate it daily from a variety of sources, Dennis. In other words, most of it floats by me on FB.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84163



Since it seems you're into charts and graphs:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## The_Man_With_No_Shoes

jswordy said:


> Don't share it to FB unless you want a 24-hour jail sentence. No really. For real. Ask me how I know.


Im probably the reason its a banned pic  I stopped using facejoke 5 years ago along with Twitter. I have a fairly extensive collection of completely inappropriate memes. I have to be careful what I post and where 
Im crude but goofy and Ill do my best not to offend. 
Don't be afraid to tell me if i cross any lines. You won't hurt my feelings. 
Now, staying on topic...


----------



## winemaker81

I'm sure this has been posted previously ... but it's true and funny at the same time.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Since it seems you're into charts and graphs:




Geek here, for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## my wine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

0


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> 0


1


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

Wouldn't it be great to have today's income with 1971 prices?!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

*I told the officer that I was speeding
because I wanted to be sure to get there
before I forgot where I was going. 

Anyway, I need the name of a Bondsman.*


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> 0


Does this make for a binary conversation?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> Does this make for a binary conversation?


I believe it does!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84331



Amazon has one more before I start shopping at Walmart.


----------



## ibglowin

That one is still a good deal IMHO. No increase since 2018. Living out in the middle of nowhere Amazon has been a life line the last 15 years or so. When you order as much as we do plus Amazon Prime Movies and Music it still seems like a good deal. You can always lock in the price for another year by doing this little hack if you want to:









Amazon Prime Price Hike: There's Still Time to Lock In Your Rate for Another Year


There's a trick for locking in one last year at your current rate before the popular Amazon Prime membership goes up to $139.




www.cnet.com







Boatboy24 said:


> Amazon has one more before I start shopping at Walmart.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That one is still a good deal IMHO. No increase since 2018. Living out in the middle of nowhere Amazon has been a life line the last 15 years or so. When you order as much as we do plus Amazon Prime Movies and Music it still seems like a good deal. You can always lock in the price for another year by doing this little hack if you want to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Prime Price Hike: There's Still Time to Lock In Your Rate for Another Year
> 
> 
> There's a trick for locking in one last year at your current rate before the popular Amazon Prime membership goes up to $139.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com



Agree. We order a ton as well. I just like to complain.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Agree. We order a ton as well. I just like to complain.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> Amazon has one more before I start shopping at Walmart.


I've started shopping Walmart online comparing to Amazon and have found some real bargains with fast delivery. I definitely like the competition!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Amazon has one more before I start shopping at Walmart.



Meh. Don't need the TV shows, and I group my orders, so I never have seen the need for Prime before. At $139, I certainly won't see the need. The stock jumped when they announced the price hike, but I think more folks are catching on to some of the competition.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> That one is still a good deal IMHO. No increase since 2018. Living out in the middle of nowhere Amazon has been a life line the last 15 years or so. When you order as much as we do plus Amazon Prime Movies and Music it still seems like a good deal. You can always lock in the price for another year by doing this little hack if you want to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Prime Price Hike: There's Still Time to Lock In Your Rate for Another Year
> 
> 
> There's a trick for locking in one last year at your current rate before the popular Amazon Prime membership goes up to $139.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com


If you owned any Amazon stock before the $20 increase, you would be a very happy person.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 84344



They sure have! The behavioral research shows they spent far more in purchases than they would have in a non-warehouse club retailer, too. And they PAID COSTCO to do it! What's not to like – if you're the company. Just citing this source so I am not making the claims unbacked.








Club store shopping makes you spend and eat more


You may think you're saving money and being efficient buying in bulk at club stores. But this study shows they hurt your health and your pocket book.



money.cnn.com





I found this interesting, too...








7 Ways Costco Tricks You Into Spending More


For many Costco shoppers, the retail giant has a lot to offer. Being able to buy in bulk and get members-only deals on hot items are some of the biggest advantages of being a Costco cardholder....




www.yahoo.com


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> If you owned any Amazon stock before the $20 increase, you would be a very happy person.



It's true it rose a lot from its recent lows after the announcement. The longer-term picture is cloudier.


----------



## ibglowin

Amazon has been sideways for close to 2 years now. It's hard not to own Amazon if you hold most any Mutual Fund for the last 5 years or more. A lot of FAANG in a lot of funds.



Darrell Hawley said:


> If you owned any Amazon stock before the $20 increase, you would be a very happy person.


----------



## JustJoe

I seem to have lost my meme!!!


----------



## ibglowin

We shop at Costco and they pay us!  Sorta. LOL

Our Executive Membership rebate was $200 this past year. Cost of Executive Membership. $120

Costco Citibank Visa (free no annual fee). Costco Visa annual rebate for last year $600.

Its a 200 mile RT drive for us to go to Costco. There is a Sams in Santa Fe which is 80 miles RT. 

Absolutely hate Sams and refuse to shop there. Will drive 2X as far to shop at Costco any day of the week!



jswordy said:


> They sure have! The behavioral research shows they spent far more in purchases than they would have in a non-warehouse club retailer, too. And they PAID COSTCO to do it! What's not to like – if you're the company. Just citing this source so I am not making the claims unbacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club store shopping makes you spend and eat more
> 
> 
> You may think you're saving money and being efficient buying in bulk at club stores. But this study shows they hurt your health and your pocket book.
> 
> 
> 
> money.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this interesting, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Ways Costco Tricks You Into Spending More
> 
> 
> For many Costco shoppers, the retail giant has a lot to offer. Being able to buy in bulk and get members-only deals on hot items are some of the biggest advantages of being a Costco cardholder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> We shop at Costco and they pay us!  Sorta. LOL
> 
> Our Executive Membership rebate was $200 this past year. Cost of Executive Membership. $120
> 
> Costco Citibank Visa (free no annual fee). Costco Visa annual rebate for last year $600.
> 
> Its a 200 mile RT drive for us to go to Costco. There is a Sams in Santa Fe which is 80 miles RT.
> 
> Absolutely hate Sams and refuse to shop there. Will drive 2X as far to shop at Costco any day of the week!



But here's the point: It is hard to tell who's winning there without a full comparison of your pre-Costco shopping habits and extra costs on vehicle wear and fuel for the added miles. And Costco wants it as hard to tell as possible. Amazon uses the same basic formula. Which is why I rely on the research.

I've got a friend who shops Kroger exclusively and saves up their gas points. Gets his SUV filled for $2 and brags on it on FB. But is he really saving overall? Well ... hard to tell ... ☺


----------



## ibglowin

We do most of our day to day shopping at Kroger (Smith's local). Since were retired and go nowhere anymore due to being retired and Covid we don't use much gas these days. As the cost of groceries have gone up over the last year its pretty easy to acquire between $0.50-$1.00 a gallon off gas each month. Have to drive 20 miles RT up to LA to fill up at the Smith's gas station. Half the time its closed (no workers) or they are out of fuel making the gas points basically worthless for most folks like us. 

We go to ABQ to get the hell out of Dodge about every other month I would say. Its just one way to keep your sanity when you live out in the boonies and have to drive an hour or so to get to civilization.......



jswordy said:


> But here's the point: It is hard to tell who's winning there without a full comparison of your pre-Costco shopping habits and extra costs on vehicle wear and fuel for the added miles. And Costco wants it as hard to tell as possible. Amazon uses the same basic formula. Which is why I rely on the research.
> 
> I've got a friend who shops Kroger exclusively and saves up their gas points. Gets his SUV filled for $2 and brags on it on FB. But is he really saving overall? Well ... hard to tell ... ☺


----------



## ibglowin

Found it!






JustJoe said:


> I seem to have lost my meme!!!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Found it!
> 
> View attachment 84346



That is such a classic, Mike!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> But here's the point: It is hard to tell who's winning there without a full comparison of your pre-Costco shopping habits and extra costs on vehicle wear and fuel for the added miles. And Costco wants it as hard to tell as possible. Amazon uses the same basic formula. Which is why I rely on the research.


As with anything, we need to know prices. No store cares about my best interests. In the USA at least, most folks have a calculator in their pocket, so figuring out unit prices doesn't take too much effort.

We shop Costco with the understanding that not everything is cheaper and not everything is a good value. We don't buy anything we are not going to use, but do buy in larger quantities. The price differential for the jumbo jar of minced garlic is enough that I can throw out 3/4 of the garlic and it's still cheaper than jarred or fresh garlic. We eat a lot of vegetables, so a 6 count pack of sweet bell peppers is a large savings.

Meats are not cheaper, but Costco tends to carry better quality, so it's a trade off that we are not buying the cheapest meat.

It's not unusual for us to walk in for 2 items and walk out with 12. But none of it is junk and it all gets used. We would have purchased these things elsewhere, and Costco was a better value. [Impulse shopping is fun, as long as everything is honestly needed.]

The rebates on purchases and the Citi/Costco Visa card are significant ... if you use them. We get 4% back on all gasoline purchases with the Visa, not just Costco. I tank at Costco (when convenient) as the price per gallon is $0.04 to $0.30 less than other stations, not including the rebate.

As a child, I recall my parents scanning the grocery store flyers, looking at prices. They'd map out which stores they were visiting that week, depending on what was needed, what the prices were, and where the stores were in relation to each other. I learned to comparison shop, and to get the best value, which includes wear-n-tear on the vehicles.

All this said, a lot of people do over-shop when they see pretty things on the shelf ....


----------



## ibglowin

With Costco its not about winning. People (including us) freaking love to shop there. Its a fun treasure hunt every time you go there. That's why Costco stock is north of $500 now and Walmart is stuck at $100. I love that if I am not satisfied with any purchase I can bring it back (and I have) without any hassles. We usually save $0.15-0.40 a gallon on gas compared to LA so we always fill up when we head back home. We can buy a Rotisserie Chicken for $4.99 and eat on it for a week with just the two of us! 



jswordy said:


> But here's the point: It is hard to tell who's winning there without a full comparison of your pre-Costco shopping habits and extra costs on vehicle wear and fuel for the added miles. And Costco wants it as hard to tell as possible. Amazon uses the same basic formula. Which is why I rely on the research.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> We can buy a Rotisserie Chicken for $4.99 and eat on it for a week with just the two of us!


I debone the bird as soon as we get home (20 minute trip for us), then put the carcass in an electric pressure cooker with an onion, some celery, and 3-4 cups water. Cook for 15 minutes, let cool, and strain. This is fantastic stock for soups or whatever. BTW -- the amount of water I use is low, the stock gels in the fridge. I generally have to dilute by at least half when using it.


----------



## bstnh1

AMEX has a cash back card that gives you 6% on groceries (up to $6000/yr) and 3% on gasoline. Citi has a double cash back card that gives you 2% on all purchases. I haul in over $1,000 a year using those two. I typically carry no cash and use a credit card for every purchase. Of course, I pay off the full balance every month.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> AMEX has a cash back card that gives you 6% on groceries (up to $6000/yr) and 3% on gasoline. Citi has a double cash back card that gives you 2% on all purchases. I haul in over $1,000 a year using those two. I typically carry no cash and use a credit card for every purchase.


Discover has a rotating 5% cashback on a variety of purchase types, changing every 3 months. I post a list next to a wall calendar so we remember which card maximizes which types(s) of purchases.

Another tip for Discover -- we use the cash back to purchase gift cards, as it typically costs $45 to get a $50 card. We get cards we know we'll use in the near future, e.g., Home Depot or a favorite restaurant.


----------



## my wine

Doggie just a loafin'


----------



## my wine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> Meh. Don't need the TV shows, and I group my orders, so I never have seen the need for Prime before. At $139, I certainly won't see the need. The stock jumped when they announced the price hike, but I think more folks are catching on to some of the competition.


Brazos has to pay those $15/hr wages somehow.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84369



I certainly would not want to rub elbows with him....


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I certainly would not want to rub elbows with him....


Or stand shoulder to shoulder with him……


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> Brazos has to pay those $15/hr wages somehow.



Yeah, I know, ole Jeff, he is really HURTING, huh?    It's those $15 an hour wages that are just killing ole Jeff!     The dillweed tried to get shoppers to pay an extra charge to have their groceries put in Whole Foods bags.  Nuff about good ole Jeff, I reckon.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84368



I reckon the philosopher's stance is wider with the herpes, don't you?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Mario Dinis




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## winemaker81

This surgeon helps people get hired for the next Star Wars cantina scene!



my wine said:


> View attachment 84461


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Time to rename your WINERY.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81

People question why my sons turned out the way they did ... really, it's not a secret or anything.


----------



## BRossi




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Mario Dinis said:


> View attachment 84404



I have mine in a gold frame.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 84419



I ❤ this! Science!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84454



Gimme more of that last one, please!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 84490



50 is a piece of cake. As soon as you turn 60, you will begin to feel all of your past physical history, all visiting you at once, front and center. That is why they make wine, so you don't have to feel that s**t for awhile. And people wonder why I drink!  Ideally, I will be inebriated when I kick.


----------



## Vern

jswordy said:


> 50 is a piece of cake. As soon as you turn 60, you will begin to feel all of your past physical history, all visiting you at once, front and center. That is why they make wine, so you don't have to feel that s**t for awhile. And people wonder why I drink!  Ideally, I will be inebriated when I kick.


Well said and so true


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

It’s Friday, act like it.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> It’s Friday, act like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84492



I'm impressed you still know what day of the week it is, Mr. Retired.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm impressed you still know what day of the week it is, Mr. Retired.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm impressed you still know what day of the week it is, Mr. Retired.



Wait! It's Friday? Again already??


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84501



Oh, god, isn't that the truth!

I remodeled my kitchen about 8 years ago. I recently came across the OLD junk drawer, that I stuck in a closet at the time. I still couldn't bring myself to just toss it!


----------



## Rocky

The lighter side of the Pandemic...


----------



## Rocky

More dark humor on the Pandemic...


----------



## Rocky

and just a couple more...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## BigDaveK

Like I said, we used to be smart.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84502


Lokks like they're Vegan too!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

This one was almost correct -- had to fix Monday.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> This one was almost correct -- had to fix Monday.
> 
> View attachment 84623



I'm just talkin' about LAST WEEK, mind you...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84632



HOLY SH*T, it's headed for under the couch!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 84545


I watched for a half hour, nothing happened.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84637



Two of my favorite reruns. Created by a truly twisted mind.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## joeswine

Imagine that  will wonders never Cease????


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Vern

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84663


----------



## Vern

joeswine said:


> Imagine that  will wonders never Cease????


My mother used this technology, all was good until the birds stopped by and left deposits.


----------



## joeswine

Vern said:


> My mother used this technology, all was good until the birds stopped by and left deposits.


Ha, nature at its finest


----------



## jswordy

Yup, the shoe fits...


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## my wine




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## BigDaveK

I took this on the way to the big city a couple years ago.

I found Jesus - and apparently He's a Transformer.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

I pity the tatoo artist!


----------



## ChuckD

sour_grapes said:


> I pity the tatoo artist!


Now that’s dedication to your craft!


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I pity the tatoo artist!



Let's hope, for the artist's sake that is cleavage, not butt crack. But most tattoo artists I know wouldn't care all that much either way, just charge more for one than the other. (and I'll let you decide which is more expensive.)


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Let's hope, for the artist's sake that is cleavage, not butt crack. But most tattoo artists I know wouldn't care all that much either way, just charge more for one than the other. (and I'll let you decide which is more expensive.)



Uh, just sayin Craig, but judging by the stretch marks, it is cleavage!  Umm, not YOUNG cleavage, either!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Oooh, my research says there's a correlation!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 84737



LOL, the other morning just about 6, I was moving the cows to another pasture, and the gate is on the property line with a neighbor who keeps two dogs in a run very close by (they have houses, a heat lamp, etc.). So I drive the tractor up to the gate, get off, get the gate unlatched and no dogs. 

Hmm, I'm thinking, where the heck are they at? Maybe they moved 'em inside, it is kinda cold out. They're good dogs and always friendly to me when they are out.

Then as I was grabbing the gate, I said out loud to myself, "I'll have to lift this thing to get it open," and the dogs came flying out, barking and slobbering. I laughed. "Y'all boys are sleeping on the job!"  

I could tell they were putting on a good show because they were kinda embarrassed...


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## jswordy

Definitely the sentiment in my part of the country...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

But not punctuation.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84791


     WINNER!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

So I guess Alaska and Minnesota are clearly the very top two.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> So I guess Alaska and Minnesota are clearly the very top two.



Maine may have an edge over MN. Alaska is clearly tops.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Maine may have an edge over MN. Alaska is clearly tops.



Don't let the curvature of the Earth fool you! The northernmost point in Maine is south of the 49 deg border between the US and Canada west of the Great Lakes.
ETA: I called out MN due to the Northwest Angle.

On a related note, Key West is south of Brownsville, TX.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

...Okay, it is a little political, but it is also "nonsectarian."


----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

This is absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84825



Gee, I wonder what their criteria were?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Don't let the curvature of the Earth fool you! The northernmost point in Maine is south of the 49 deg border between the US and Canada west of the Great Lakes.
> ETA: I called out MN due to the Northwest Angle.
> 
> On a related note, Key West is south of Brownsville, TX.



When I worked in Richmond, Va., I used to like to point out that the Capitol of the Confederacy is farther north than Carbondale, Illinois, where I went to college.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84786


I'm sure I read some time back that the biggest number of minor hand injuries in New York, was due to people cutting Bagels.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> View attachment 84931


I like having lots of candidates vying for the coveted Darwin Award! It makes the morning coffee while reading the news much more interesting than politics and whatever idiot celebrity stuck their foot farthest into their mouth. Unless, the aforementioned celebrity qualified for an award!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## my wine




----------



## ibglowin

Maybe not quite this bad but it hits home for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

*"Sorry, you can't park here."

*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango

hard to miss too:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 84980


I am not sure, but I think that may be the pluperfect subjunctive case for "shot."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> View attachment 84709


They say you won’t like what your tattoo looks like when you get old. This one might get better.


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> Uh, just sayin Craig, but judging by the stretch marks, it is cleavage!  Umm, not YOUNG cleavage, either!!!


Words I never thought I would utter…
That’s totally a butt crack.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85012



Technically, Mama just killed a man. I'm not sure what matters to her.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Nope, The lyrics are him telling his mother he just killed a man.

Mamaaa,
Just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head, pulled my trigger,
Now he's dead
Mamaaa, life had just begun,
*But now I've gone and thrown it all away*
Mama, oooh,



Boatboy24 said:


> Technically, Mama just killed a man. I'm not sure what matters to her.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Nope, The lyrics are him telling his mother he just killed a man.
> 
> Mamaaa,
> Just killed a man,
> Put a gun against his head, pulled my trigger,
> Now he's dead
> Mamaaa, life had just begun,
> *But now I've gone and thrown it all away*
> Mama, oooh,



I'm saying that's up for interpretation. Freddy would never do such a thing. It had to be his mom.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Nope, The lyrics are him telling his mother he just killed a man.
> 
> Mamaaa,
> Just killed a man,
> Put a gun against his head, pulled my trigger,
> Now he's dead
> Mamaaa, life had just begun,
> *But now I've gone and thrown it all away*
> Mama, oooh,





Boatboy24 said:


> I'm saying that's up for interpretation. Freddy would never do such a thing. It had to be his mom.



Many folks believe that the man being killed is Freddie Mercury himself, coming out of the closet. Others believe it is mostly nonsense and deeply religious experience while indulging in illicit drugs.


----------



## Old Corker

cmason1957 said:


> Many folks believe that the man being killed is Freddie Mercury himself, coming out of the closet. Others believe it is mostly nonsense and deeply religious experience while indulging in illicit drugs.


I’ve heard that too. a letter to his mother about coming out. Not literally killing himself but maybe career suicide.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 85094



I see you got pics of our master bath. Our 1997 builder installed decor was starting to look it's age so we updated.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85099



Lately, with $100 in groceries on Sunday, you're out of groceries on Wed.


----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> Lately, with $100 in groceries on Sunday, you're out of groceries on Wed.


Same here in UK. It's either prices up, or product size down.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

winemanden said:


> Same here in UK. It's either prices up, or product size down.



Sometimes both!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85126



What are those square buttons where the dial should be?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Old Corker




----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> What are those square buttons where the dial should be?


I was wondering where the crank was!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## BigDaveK

sour_grapes said:


> What are those square buttons where the dial should be?


Yeah?
Being retired means I don't remember yesterday but my mom's phone # is no problem...and Carol the other half of the party line...and calling for the time to set my watch.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## my wine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Khristyjeff

rustbucket said:


> View attachment 85205


Our 17 year old's tax forms totaled 19 pages between state and federal. They were done by our accountant.


----------



## bstnh1

Khristyjeff said:


> Our 17 year old's tax forms totaled 19 pages between state and federal. They were done by our accountant.


That's what happens with you're awash in riches!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Sage




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> That's what happens with you're awash in riches!


I hear there is a new tax form in the works meant to totally simplify filing for everyone.

*FORM 1040-Super Simple
A. How much money did you make last year? $_____________________________
B. How much money do you have left? $___________________________
C. Send B.*


----------



## mikewatkins727




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

In my case, this is 100% accurate


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> In my case, this is 100% accurate
> 
> View attachment 85269


Mostly B. But my wife laughs, sometimes when I'm just sitting there.


----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## my wine

Rocky said:


> View attachment 85277


I've seen that squirrel in my back yard!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

Why older men rarely get hired...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

This is a major 'Fro!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

This may be Atlas' daughter...


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> This may be Atlas' daughter...
> 
> View attachment 85350



Maybe it is Selene herself!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Maybe it is Selene herself!


...or Luna.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 85341


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## my wine




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## ibglowin

Wait a minute.........


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## cmason1957

This may well have been posted before, but it is still funny (at least to me)


----------



## rustbucket

View attachment 85581


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Mango Madness

Bill Gates


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemaker81

Any time I think I've seen it all, I browse the net and realize I'm not even close ....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> Any time I think I've seen it all, I browse the net and realize I'm not even close ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85596



Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> Any time I think I've seen it all, I browse the net and realize I'm not even close ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85596




If you gotta use something like that, then you might want to consider changing something about your diet, like more liquids, more roughage, something.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

It would seem that you would need this product as well. Maybe they could offer a package deal?


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Where do you find this stuff?


Facebook. I have _interesting _friends, and no, I have NO idea where they find this stuff. I'm better off not knowing ....  



cmason1957 said:


> If you gotta use something like that, then you might want to consider changing something about your diet, like more liquids, more roughage, something.


I can't imagine having that discussion with anyone, other than my wife. Maybe not even then.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

This conversation has turned crappy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> This conversation has turned crappy.



Meanwhile, on another thread, @Swedeman is talking about skatole. And asparagusic acid.

WineXpert - Fwk verse winexpert


----------



## Swedeman

sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, on another thread, @Swedeman is talking about skatole. And asparagusic acid.
> 
> WineXpert - Fwk verse winexpert


Haha! In my defense, at least the skatole part is an explanation to a real food quality issue.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## TurkeyHollow

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85606


We may have another contender...


...oh wait... Skunks are _supposed_ to have stripes!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85629


Is it large enough for ashes? I have had similar subtle hints, as in they tore down the hospital I was born in so they could build a nursing home in the same spot.


----------



## mhopkins




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## my wine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## BigDaveK




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## JustJoe

BigDaveK said:


> View attachment 85644


There are some things that I have done that I later wished someone had come from the future to stop me!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## johnkelsall

Dennis Griffith said:


> This conversation has turned crappy.


Long ago I had a foster child that was born addicted to cocaine and other things. We spent many weeks pacing the floor to console her withdrawal symptoms A lasting condition was constipation, a tool such as this would have been greatly appreciated


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85680


I can remember during WW2 we had double daylight saving time in the UK.
The propaganda people said it was to give more daylight hours to help the UK farmers. I personally think it was so there were less hours of darkness for the other side to drop their bombs on us.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## sour_grapes

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 85733



From elsewhere on the internet:


> I imagine Tom and Gisele putting the kids to bed and sitting down at the kitchen table with a yellow pad, pencil and calculator.
> 
> Like many families they make a list of their monthly expenses, add it up and realize that they can't cover their expenses unless one of them goes back to work.


----------



## sour_grapes

my wine said:


> View attachment 85735



Maybe it is for use on inverted catenaries!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

I told my sons that one was a Blue Light special and the other was in the "free" box at the pet store. No one that knows me doubts where their sense of humor comes from ...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Bryan's posting above reminded me of my favorite "Calvin and Hobbes" cartoons:




Only if you were GREAT, Calvin!


----------



## bstnh1

*


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Maybe it is for use on inverted catenaries!



No wonder college grads today don't know how to make change when you buy a 69 cent item and hand them a dollar bill and 19 cents.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> No wonder college grads today don't know how to make change when you buy a 69 cent item and hand them a dollar bill and 19 cents.



Not quite following your logic there...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Not quite following your logic there...


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes, upon reflection, I can see where your comment may have seemed at first blush to be a wholly irrelevant, superannuated whinge, but underneath that, it was a brilliant, hilarious, cutting bit of social satire.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemanden

My Birthday card !


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Markybones

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85779


Oh, definitely!!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 85844



And here I was thinking: "Wow! Where did he get gas for $3.99/gal!?"


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

He used his maximum fuel points ($1.00 off) from Kroger of course!



Boatboy24 said:


> And here I was thinking: "Wow! Where did he get gas for $3.99/gal!?"


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Only in NM........


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Sage

Missing some slices of hot dog. Not above an 8 rating.


----------



## Sage




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Sage said:


> Missing some slices of hot dog. Not above an 8 rating.


tubular pate...


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 85929


OMG, I have seen 4/4/44, too! And what about 1/1/11, 1/11/11 and 12/12/12?


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> OMG, I have seen 4/4/44, too! And what about 1/1/11, 1/11/11 and 12/12/12?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 85934


That's my grandson!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rocky said:


> That's my grandson!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rocky said:


> That's my grandson!


I'm so old that when I take Viagra, I just get a cramp in my foot.


----------



## Sage

*I DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT MY AGE.

I'VE NEVER BEEN THIS OLD BEFORE!!*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## TurkeyHollow

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 85938


...or could it be 93 octane???


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Darrell Hawley said:


> I'm so old that when I take Viagra, I just get a cramp in my foot.


I'm so old when I walk by a cemetery, they chase me with shovels!


----------



## Old Corker

Statistically speaking, those who have more birthdays live longer.

Cheers


----------



## sour_grapes

Old Corker said:


> Statistically speaking, those who have more birthdays live longer.
> 
> Cheers



But think of those poor outliers who were born on Feb. 29, like Frederic in _The Pirates of Penzance._


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> OMG, I have seen 4/4/44, too! And what about 1/1/11, 1/11/11 and 12/12/12?


Just missed out on 3/3/33


----------



## Rocky

winemanden said:


> Just missed out on 3/3/33


Nah, missed that one by a long shot (DOB 5-31-42).


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemanden said:


> Just missed out on 3/3/33


And I was feeling good about missing 4/4/44.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemanden

Dennis Griffith said:


> And I was feeling good about missing 4/4/44.


I think all those Tannins I've drunk are a preservative


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## TurkeyHollow

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 85988


Doesn't 'E' stand for Enough?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## BRossi




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Since we got on the topic of age, when was the last time any of you saw one of these? We've been doing a major clean out and I came across this in a closet. I'm not going to post any of the other stuff I've found


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> Since we got on the topic of age, when was the last time any of you saw one of these? We've been doing a major clean out and I came across this in a closet. I'm not going to post any of the other stuff I've found
> 
> View attachment 86033


Dennis, I got a chuckle out of seeing this notification and it brought back memories of some confusing messages from my youth. I am of the generation where in the 50's we used to "duck and cover" or get "under our desks" as protection against a nuclear attack. Then, on the evening news, we would see videos of houses being turned into toothpicks from an A-bomb blast. I was only about 10 at the time but I did not think my desk was going to provide adequate protection. Instead of "duck and cover" they should have told us, "Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"


----------



## Vern

Rocky said:


> Dennis, I got a chuckle out of seeing this notification and it brought back memories of some confusing messages from my youth. I am of the generation where in the 50's we used to "duck and cover" or get "under our desks" as protection against a nuclear attack. Then, on the evening news, we would see videos of houses being turned into toothpicks from an A-bomb blast. I was only about 10 at the time but I did not think my desk was going to provide adequate protection. Instead of "duck and cover" they should have told us, "Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"


My feelings exactly.


----------



## JustJoe

Rocky said:


> Dennis, I got a chuckle out of seeing this notification and it brought back memories of some confusing messages from my youth. I am of the generation where in the 50's we used to "duck and cover" or get "under our desks" as protection against a nuclear attack. Then, on the evening news, we would see videos of houses being turned into toothpicks from an A-bomb blast. I was only about 10 at the time but I did not think my desk was going to provide adequate protection. Instead of "duck and cover" they should have told us, "Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"


I remember saying those exact words myself when I was about 10!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg

Rock


Dennis Griffith said:


> Since we got on the topic of age, when was the last time any of you saw one of these? We've been doing a major clean out and I came across this in a closet. I'm not going to post any of the other stuff I've found
> 
> View attachment 86033
> 
> [/QUOTE*Potassium Iodide tablets to go with the fallout shelter?*


----------



## Old Corker

sour_grapes said:


> But think of those poor outliers who were born on Feb. 29, like Frederic in _The Pirates of Penzance._


My son was 3 hours from being one of those outliers. Born 3/28/84. He blames his mother for not hanging on. She is not amused.


----------



## BigDaveK

Rocky said:


> Dennis, I got a chuckle out of seeing this notification and it brought back memories of some confusing messages from my youth. I am of the generation where in the 50's we used to "duck and cover" or get "under our desks" as protection against a nuclear attack. Then, on the evening news, we would see videos of houses being turned into toothpicks from an A-bomb blast. I was only about 10 at the time but I did not think my desk was going to provide adequate protection. Instead of "duck and cover" they should have told us, "Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"


Oh, come on now! If the government says "duck and cover" will protect you from a million degree fireball then I'm sure it will.


----------



## opus345




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Dennis, I got a chuckle out of seeing this notification and it brought back memories of some confusing messages from my youth. I am of the generation where in the 50's we used to "duck and cover" or get "under our desks" as protection against a nuclear attack. Then, on the evening news, we would see videos of houses being turned into toothpicks from an A-bomb blast. I was only about 10 at the time but I did not think my desk was going to provide adequate protection. Instead of "duck and cover" they should have told us, "Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"



I reside in the #16 Russian ICBM target if nuclear war breaks out. That is a decade-old stat, too. With the exponential growth in defense here, we're very probably top 10 now. No need to worry about bomb shelters, I will be instantly vaporized. Like I never happened. That's why there are no public bomb shelters here.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I reside in the #16 Russian ICBM target if nuclear war breaks out. That is a decade-old stat, too. With the exponential growth in defense here, we're very probably top 10 now. No need to worry about bomb shelters, I will be instantly vaporized. Like I never happened. That's why there are no public bomb shelters here.



Interesting. Well, I did review said document and it did detail strike zones and fallout patterns. Basically, within 24 to 48 hours, we're all screwed, regardless of where you are in the lower 48 states.


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Interesting. Well, I did review said document and it did detail strike zones and fallout patterns. Basically, within 24 to 48 hours, we're all screwed, regardless of where you are in the lower 48 states.



30 years ago, I moved here from what was then a top-5 Russian priority. But over those decades, they keep moving stuff from THERE to HERE!  I've seen stuff saying the Midwest flyover country could be spared. But I would rather be vaporized. To survive would be to live in hell.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> 30 years ago, I moved here from what was then a top-5 Russian priority. But over those decades, they keep moving stuff from THERE to HERE!  I've seen stuff saying the Midwest flyover country could be spared. But I would rather be vaporized. To survive would be to live in hell.


There's cheap land in the Yukon. You'll have to have your grapes (or grape juice) shipped in from Down Under. Take a heavy coat, but at least you won't have to wear a CBN suit to work.


----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> There's cheap land in the Yukon. You'll have to have your grapes (or grape juice) shipped in from Down Under. Take a heavy coat, but at least you won't have to wear a CBN suit to work.


That might be a bad move, Dennis. We will probably give Alaska back to Russia in the near future as a result of concentrated and difficult negotiations to stop the war in the Ukraine.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> That might be a bad move, Dennis. We will probably give Alaska back to Russia in the near future as a result of concentrated and difficult negotiations to stop the war in the Ukraine.


Well, the Yukon is in Canada and if that happens, well, you won't have to drive far to get vodka.


----------



## Boatboy24

opus345 said:


> View attachment 86065



At Costco today, the Prime packers were down to $3.99/lb.


----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> Yukon is in Canada


Of course it is. Thank you! I should have been more attentive in geography class.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 86125


This is true unless what you are supposed to be doing is making wine, in which case you are foolish!


----------



## my wine




----------



## Dennis Griffith

my wine said:


> View attachment 86129


Maybe he's hosting a melon seed spitting contest??


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Maybe he's hosting a melon seed spitting contest??


Or a barrel of watermelon wine!


----------



## winemaker81

This would make a great Sesame Street parody ....


----------



## my wine




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 86040


That's a bit like some of the letters we receive where it says on the bottom, 'If you have difficulty reading this letter, email ***@***.*** or contact this number. **** **** ******


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> Dennis, I got a chuckle out of seeing this notification and it brought back memories of some confusing messages from my youth. I am of the generation where in the 50's we used to "duck and cover" or get "under our desks" as protection against a nuclear attack. Then, on the evening news, we would see videos of houses being turned into toothpicks from an A-bomb blast. I was only about 10 at the time but I did not think my desk was going to provide adequate protection. Instead of "duck and cover" they should have told us, "Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"


"Drop to your knees, put your head between your legs and kiss your ass good-bye!"
There must have been some dodgy people round your way!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## GaDawg

Rocky said:


> That might be a bad move, Dennis. We will probably give Alaska back to Russia in the near future as a result of concentrated and difficult negotiations to stop the war in the Ukraine.


Can we keep Alaska and give them Mississippi?


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## my wine




----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 86140


Rube Goldberg would be proud of you!


----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## JBP

my wine said:


> View attachment 86141


Fish do not exist. Seriously. Read the science.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

GaDawg said:


> Can we keep Alaska and give them Mississippi?


Russians won't last long down there. They have no idea what a real mosquito is.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 86165



No problem...


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

jswordy said:


> No problem...
> View attachment 86169



Heavy Duty crab Cake


----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Heavy Duty crab Cake
> View attachment 86175



I'm just happy we have a Gordon's in town now.


----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> Can we keep Alaska and give them Mississippi?



Naw, let's give 'em Georgia. Then they'll have two!


----------



## my wine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

my wine said:


> View attachment 86182



Not mine!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## David Violante




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86187



And what is wrong with that? It has worked out for us so far.


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86187


And why does anyone think that because they’re all females that there’ll be no sex??


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Johnd said:


> And why does anyone think that because they’re all females that there’ll be no sex??


Good point. I thought the same.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Johnd said:


> And why does anyone think that because they’re all females that there’ll be no sex??


At least not the kind of sex that means 4 go up in space 5 come back.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

FlamingoEmporium said:


> At least not the kind of sex that means 4 go up in space 5 come back.


That would mean we've discovered the first Martians??


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Dennis Griffith said:


> That would mean we've discovered the first Martians??


----------



## cmason1957

FlamingoEmporium said:


> At least not the kind of sex that means 4 go up in space 5 come back.



Parthenogenesis









'Brave New World' just got more real with the first mammal ever born from an unfertilized egg


What if you looked in the mirror and knew that you came from only one parent because another wasn’t necessary to create you?




www.syfy.com


----------



## winemaker81

Folks in the middle Atlantic, USA, will understand this. Yellow pine pollen season is starting ...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86230



As I'm shopping for a new washer/dryer...


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86230





Boatboy24 said:


> As I'm shopping for a new washer/dryer...



My father has the fridge from when I was a child down in his basement. That refrigerator is at least 65 years old, probably more. My wife and I bought a fancy new washer and dryer a few years ago, the washer crapped our at about 3 year mark. We had a repair man come. I asked him what I should buy, he said buy the cheap one, I never work on them, they don't have fancy settings and electronics, they just work. So we have a washing machine with about 6 settings on a manual know and a dryer to match. We are on about 6 years old for those two now.


----------



## Rocky

cmason1957 said:


> I asked him what I should buy, he said buy the cheap one, I never work on them, they don't have fancy settings and electronics, they just work.


I know just what you mean. We bought a top-rated Jennair gas range a few years back. After about two years, the igniter crapped out and it cost me $135 to fix it. About a year ago, the igniter crapped out again and I am using a long BIC lighter to light the burners. It is a matter of principle with me, and I refuse to call a serviceman to fix it. Every time I use the BIC, it is a small victory over "built in obsolescence." From now on, if I need to replace an appliance, I will buy a commodity grade unit.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

We had an old Maytag washer that was decades old. Bought it used with matching dryer for maybe $150. About 4 years my wife decides that the washer doesn't have enough volume or enough features, so she pushes to replace it with a new high volume Samsung. Ok so far, but we traded a gearbox built for a dump truck for one built for a lego set. I'm sure it will be a matter of time before it has issues.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Dennis Griffith said:


> We had an old Maytag washer that was decades old. Bought it used with matching dryer for maybe $150. About 4 years my wife decides that the washer doesn't have enough volume or enough features, so she pushes to replace it with a new high volume Samsung. Ok so far, but we traded a gearbox built for a dump truck for one built for a lego set. I'm sure it will be a matter of time before it has issues.


 Funny, but that fancy digital display has trouble codes it flashes when something is wrong. Used to be you lifted the lid put it back down to get the old machine going again.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> My father has the fridge from when I was a child down in his basement. That refrigerator is at least 65 years old, probably more. My wife and I bought a fancy new washer and dryer a few years ago, the washer crapped our at about 3 year mark. We had a repair man come. I asked him what I should buy, he said buy the cheap one, I never work on them, they don't have fancy settings and electronics, they just work. So we have a washing machine with about 6 settings on a manual know and a dryer to match. We are on about 6 years old for those two now.




My folks' 1958 GE fridge ran until 2004. My MIL used a 1971 Maytag washer and a 1971 Frigidaire refrigerator that had been bought new for the rest of her life. She died in 2010. I keep my beer cold in the farm shop in a 1962 Coke chest cooler that I bought 32 years ago at auction for $25. Next year, that'll be 60 for it.

We started out with a used washer and dryer set (I used to be a part-time appliance repairman and used appliance seller as one of my many hats). When the dryer quit, we replaced it with a new GE. Lasted 3 years. Then the washer quit and we replaced that with a new Maytag. Lasted 3 years. We since have replaced both with foreign brand LG, and those have run and run and run... Going on about 5-6 years now, no worries.

As a former repairman, I can say the pressure is on to put more and more features on machines (who needs cellphone connectivity, I mean really needs it?), yet maintain the price points. That means the actual workings have to be made cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## ibglowin

We have had these LG HE models for 7 years now without any issues.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> We had an old Maytag washer that was decades old. Bought it used with matching dryer for maybe $150. About 4 years my wife decides that the washer doesn't have enough volume or enough features, so she pushes to replace it with a new high volume Samsung. Ok so far, but we traded a gearbox built for a dump truck for one built for a lego set. I'm sure it will be a matter of time before it has issues.


And it won't be just a simple broken gear. It'll be the "MOTHERBOARD"!!! Nothing that $300 or $400 can't fix.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> We have had these LG HE models for 7 years now without any issues.
> 
> View attachment 86258



Looks like ours, but ours are white.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We have had these LG HE models for 7 years now without any issues.
> 
> View attachment 86258



Thanks Mike. That's very similar to the one we are strongly considering.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> And it won't be just a simple broken gear. It'll be the "MOTHERBOARD"!!! Nothing that $300 or $400 can't fix.



Had that with our 10-y-o upright freezer. Ahem, Covid - unobtainable! Could be months, they said. Called all over the country, too. Tried to buy a whole new freezer - unobtainable! I finally found a control board NIB on eBay and bought it. $140. But it arrived a few days later and in 20 minutes we were going again. Meanwhile, I bought a lil chest freezer to hold our food (plus the kitchen fridge freezer and the one in the fridge in the shop). That is now my lager cooler, lol. SNEAKY, eh? 

A few weeks ago, wife was using the dishwasher, loaded it, and one red light on the soft-touch control panel kept flashing but it wouldn't start. After trying a few quick reboot fixes that worked in the past, we just let it flash and washed our own. I was bottling beer, and without the machine, I had to sanitize bottles by hand. Pulled the door down and used the racks to hold them. When I got the bottling done and closed the door, nothing was flashing. Tried a cycle. Works perfect, lol. Note to self! I am happy cuz it is a lot easier to put the bottles in there the night before and just run them without soap on high heat/hot dry to sanitize.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Mike. That's very similar to the one we are strongly considering.



We love ours.


----------



## heatherd

cmason1957 said:


> My father has the fridge from when I was a child down in his basement. That refrigerator is at least 65 years old, probably more. My wife and I bought a fancy new washer and dryer a few years ago, the washer crapped our at about 3 year mark. We had a repair man come. I asked him what I should buy, he said buy the cheap one, I never work on them, they don't have fancy settings and electronics, they just work. So we have a washing machine with about 6 settings on a manual know and a dryer to match. We are on about 6 years old for those two now.


I bought a fancy washer and dryer stacking set that sang songs and all that. They were HE and front-loading and they always stunk even though we used the cleaner you're supposed to use. We ended up selling them with the house when we moved to the 'burbs and into a rancher and we bought the cheapest non-fancy set that we could get and so far no problems; I only wanted one that made a noise when the cycle is complete since they're in the basement.


----------



## ibglowin

The washer has an Inverter "Direct Drive" motor with a 10 year warranty. Our kids out in LA burned through not one but two Maytag HE washers in 4 years (with two small kids) and they are now using a similar LG washer. Both times the motor/drive system failed on the Maytags.



Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Mike. That's very similar to the one we are strongly considering.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Meanwhile, I bought a lil chest freezer to hold our food (plus the kitchen fridge freezer and the one in the fridge in the shop). That is now my lager cooler, lol. SNEAKY, eh?



Well done, sir. Well done!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> View attachment 86269


I just verified these terms with my wife and she says that these are indeed accurate.


----------



## Venatorscribe

jswordy said:


> Had that with our 10-y-o upright freezer. Ahem, Covid - unobtainable! Could be months, they said. Called all over the country, too. Tried to buy a whole new freezer - unobtainable! I finally found a control board NIB on eBay and bought it. $140. But it arrived a few days later and in 20 minutes we were going again. Meanwhile, I bought a lil chest freezer to hold our food (plus the kitchen fridge freezer and the one in the fridge in the shop). That is now my lager cooler, lol. SNEAKY, eh?



whilst some may call this a cowardly action fine sir, many of us recognise the absolute genius of your thinking.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> We love ours.





ibglowin said:


> The washer has an Inverter "Direct Drive" motor with a 10 year warranty. Our kids out in LA burned through not one but two Maytag HE washers in 4 years (with two small kids) and they are now using a similar LG washer. Both times the motor/drive system failed on the Maytags.



Pulled the trigger on a pair of LG's. We had picked out what we wanted and were ready to go to Best Buy to order, when I decided to check Costco to see if they carry them. Sure enough, they do, and we saved hundreds. While there, decided to upgrade our membership when I noticed something I've never seen before in the return line. A woman successfully (are there any unsuccessful returns at Costco?) returned one full and one half empty bottle of Kirkland Barolo.

OK, back to your regularly scheduled memes...


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, they will take back anything (and people do)!



Boatboy24 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a pair of LG's. We had picked out what we wanted and were ready to go to Best Buy to order, when I decided to check Costco to see if they carry them. Sure enough, they do, and we saved hundreds. While there, decided to upgrade our membership when I noticed something I've never seen before in the return line. A woman successfully (are there any unsuccessful returns at Costco?) returned one full and one half empty bottle of Kirkland Barolo.
> 
> OK, back to your regularly scheduled memes...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## winemaker81

my wine said:


> View attachment 86286


Nope. 6 glasses.

Drink 1. If the instructions don't make sense, drink 2. If they still don't make sense, drink 3. At that point the instructions will make perfect sense.


----------



## Rocky

Transferring labor pain to the father with the funny twist - YouTube


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> Nope. 6 glasses.
> 
> Drink 1. If the instructions don't make sense, drink 2. If they still don't make sense, drink 3. At that point the instructions will make perfect sense.



It may just not be what it supposed to.


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> It may just not be what it supposed to.


true. but after 6 glasses, you won't care ...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

This is difficult when working from home ... but it's probably just as well ...


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 86279


Some of those grandmas still wear the same clothes. I see them in Walmart all the time.


----------



## my wine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bakervinyard

ibglowin said:


> Yep, they will take back anything (and people do)!


I was a Asst. Store Manager @ B.J’s warehouse many years ago and we had a woman return a well used B.B.Q. grill. We took it back, no questions.
Bakervinyard


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## my wine




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## BRossi




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

Can't help it, I am addicted to these...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*Southern law enforcement officers have a way with words! These are actual comments made by South Carolina Troopers that were taken off their car videos: *

1. "You know, stop lights don't come any redder than the one you just went through."
2. "Relax, the handcuffs are tight because they're new. They'll stretch after you wear them a while."
3. "If you take your hands off the car, I'll make your birth certificate a worthless document." (My Favorite)
4. "If you run, you'll only go to jail tired."
5. "Can you run faster than 1200 feet per second? Because that's the speed of the bullet that'll be chasing you." (LOVE IT)
6. "You don't know how fast you were going? I guess that means I can write anything I want to on the ticket, huh?"
7. "Yes, sir, you can talk to the shift supervisor, but I don't think it will help. Oh, did I mention that I'm the shift supervisor?"
8. "Warning! You want a warning? O.K, I'm warning you not to do that again or I'll give you another ticket."
9. "The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or not. Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?"
10. "Fair? You want me to be fair? Listen, fair is a place where you go to ride on rides, eat cotton candy and corn dogs and step in monkey poop."
11. "Yeah, we have a quota. Two more tickets and my wife gets a toaster oven."
12. "In God we trust; all others we run through NCIC." (National Crime Information Center)
13. "Just how big were those 'two beers' you say you had?"
14. "No sir, we don't have quotas anymore. We used to, but now we're allowed to write as many tickets as we can."
15. "I'm glad to hear that the Chief (of Police) is a personal friend of yours. So, you know someone who can post your bail."* 
AND THE WINNER IS... *
16. "You didn't think we give pretty women tickets? You're right, we don't.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

Johnd said:


> And why does anyone think that because they’re all females that there’ll be no sex??


Maybe one of them is a female college swimmer?


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

> *Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved amongst us. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> *Here is the glorious WINNER:*
> 
> *1. When his .38 caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim during a hold-up in Long Beach, California, would-be robber James Elliot did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the barrel and tried the trigger again. This time it worked.*
> 
> *And now, the HONORABLE MENTIONS:*
> 
> *2. The chef at a hotel in Switzerland lost a finger in a meat cutting machine and after a little shopping around, submitted a claim to his insurance company. The company expecting negligence sent out one of its men to have a look for himself. He tried the machine, and he also lost a finger. The chef's claim was approved.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. A man who shoveled snow for an hour to clear a space for his car during a blizzard in Chicago returned with his vehicle to find a woman had taken the space. Understandably, he shot her.*
> 
> *4. After stopping for drinks at an illegal bar, a Zimbabwean bus driver found that the 20 mental patients he was supposed to be transporting from Harare to Bulawayo had escaped. Not wanting to admit his incompetence, the driver went to a nearby bus stop and offered everyone waiting there a free ride. He then delivered the passengers to the mental hospital, telling the staff that the patients were very excitable and prone to bizarre fantasies. The deception wasn't discovered for 3 days.*
> 
> *5. An American teenager was in the hospital recovering from serious head wounds received from an oncoming train. When asked how he received the injuries, the lad told police that he was simply trying to see how close he could get his head to a moving train before he was hit.*
> 
> *6. A man walked into a Louisiana Circle-K, put a $20 bill on the counter, and asked for change. When the clerk opened the cash drawer, the man pulled a gun and asked for all the cash in the register, which the clerk promptly provided. The man took the cash from the clerk and fled, leaving the $20 bill on the counter. The total amount of cash he got from the drawer, $15. [If someone points a gun at you and gives you money, is a crime committed?]*
> 
> *7. Seems an Arkansas guy wanted some beer pretty badly. He decided that he'd just throw a cinder block through a liquor store window, grab some booze, and run. So, he lifted the cinder block and heaved it over his head at the window. The cinder block bounced back and hit the would-be thief on the head, knocking him unconscious. The liquor store window was made of Plexiglas. The whole event was caught on videotape. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. As a female shopper exited a New York convenience store, a man grabbed her purse and ran. The clerk called 911 immediately, and the woman was able to give them a detailed description of the snatcher. Within minutes, the police apprehended the snatcher. They put him in the car and drove back to the store. The thief was then taken out of the car and told to stand there for a positive ID. To which he replied, "Yes, officer, that's her. That's the lady I stole the purse from."*
> 
> *9. The Ann Arbor News crime column reported that a man walked into a Burger King in Ypsilanti, Michigan, at 5 a.m., flashed a gun, and demanded cash. The clerk turned him down because he said he couldn't open the cash register without a food order. When the man ordered onion rings, the clerk said they weren't available for breakfast. The man, frustrated, walked away.*
> 
> *10. When a man attempted to siphon gasoline from a motor home parked on a Seattle street by sucking on a hose, he got much more than he bargained for. Police arrived at the scene to find a very sick man curled up next to a motor home near spilled sewage. A police spokesman said that the man admitted to trying to steal gasoline, but he plugged his siphon hose into the motor home's sewage tank by mistake. The owner of the vehicle declined to press charges saying that it was the best laugh he'd ever had.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## winemaker81

Oak pollen is doing a number on me this morning ....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Complacency is your worst enemy.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bob’sYourUncle




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86594



Ohh, this one's easy. I clearly see poles and some flora on both sides of the road.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86594



Ahh, good ol' Breezewood, PA.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Ahh, good ol' Breezewood, PA.



I knew there was a reason I recognized that.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86594


$1.32 for gas. Good deal!


----------



## Swedeman

bstnh1 said:


> $1.32 for gas. Good deal!


Welcome to Sweden, we pay $8,52 per US gallon for gasoline and $10,20 for diesel. I wish I was joking...


----------



## jswordy

A rather personal question, don't you think?


----------



## Rocky

The choice of type font does matter...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86606



You, sir, have an uncanny imagination.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> A rather personal question, don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 86600



I love internet sleuthing. I tracked this down to Philadelphia, Tennessee. Philadelphia UMC Philadelphia Tennessee Street view tells me that this sign was in the process of being built in Feb. 2017.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I love internet sleuthing. I tracked this down to Philadelphia, Tennessee. Philadelphia UMC Philadelphia Tennessee Street view tells me that this sign was in the process of being built in Feb. 2017.
> 
> View attachment 86608



Oh. Sign was funny! All I care about, really.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Oh. Sign was funny! All I care about, really.



Oh, yeah, I understood that! I am/was right with you.

The reason I started my sleuthing was merely because I am a native Philadelphian, and thought it might be from "home."


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, yeah, I understood that! I am/was right with you.
> 
> The reason I started my sleuthing was merely because I am a native Philadelphian, and thought it might be from "home."



Nah, your first clue on that was that it does not mention cheese steak. At all!


----------



## mikewatkins727

Dennis Griffith said:


> You, sir, have an uncanny imagination.


. . . BUT VERY GOOD!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

*A Hiker Beer Keg is one of the most ridiculous and unnecessary things I have ever seen....*

*Where do I get one?
*


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 86666



And her active political life spanned all the way into the 1960s! An amazing woman.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*Two Basic Truths of Life *

Lovers help each other undress before sex. However, after sex, they always dress on their own.

*Moral of the story:* In life, no one helps you once you're screwed.

When a lady is pregnant, all her friends touch the stomach and say, "Congratulations!" Have you ever seen anyone go up to the man, touch his privates and say, "Good job!"?

*Moral of the story:* Hard work is rarely appreciated.


----------



## Rocky

*Five Important Rules of Life*

1. Money cannot buy happiness, but it's far more pleasant to cry in a Porsche than in a Yugo.

2. Forgive your enemies, but remember the assholes.

3. If you help someone when they're in trouble, they will remember you when they're in trouble again.

4. Alcohol does not solve any problems, but then, neither does milk.

5. Many people are alive only because it's illegal to shoot them.

*Observations:

#1: *Condoms do not guarantee safe sex. A friend of mine was wearing one when he was shot by the woman's husband.

*#2: *Congressmen and Congresswomen should wear uniforms with patches, like NASCAR drivers, so we may identify their corporate sponsors.


----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> 1. Money cannot buy happiness, but it's far more pleasant to cry in a Porsche than in a Yugo.


The burlap feed bags for cows were an improvement on the upholstery of a Yugo ... far less abrasive!


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Welcome to Wisconsin


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> 2. Forgive your enemies, but remember the assholes.????


----------



## Rocky

Den, I took that to mean, "forgive" them but don't "forget" them. I understand this and believe it. My feeling is that I start everyone out to be fair, honest, ethical, etc., but once they do something unfair, dishonest or unethical, they have proven they are capable of the act and could do it again.


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> Den, I took that to mean, "forgive" them but don't "forget" them. I understand this and believe it. My feeling is that I start everyone out to be fair, honest, ethical, etc., but once they do something unfair, dishonest or unethical, they have proven they are capable of the act and could do it again.


Just joking Rocky. It just made me laugh at the time.


----------



## Rocky

winemanden said:


> Just joking Rocky. It just made me laugh at the time.


Oh, okay. I thought you were serious, and that we had a "separated by a common language" occurrence that G. B. Shaw referenced.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 86849




OMG yes! My head is aching like I've been on a bender and my ears are full. Spring is here.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 86868


What a sad commentary on our failing educational system, confusing "where'd" with "warn!"


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango

Kids today won't believe this but I remember:


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> What a sad commentary on our failing educational system, confusing "where'd" with "warn!"


Worn?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> Worn?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> What a sad commentary on our failing educational system, confusing "where'd" with "warn!"


Plus smart phones and social media!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 86944


Hey, I know this guy!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## bstnh1

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 86980


Very clever!!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 86975



Isn't equality GREAT?!?!?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Guilty of this crime when I was 15 and stumbled into a Spencers gifts.........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

And my wife says I have no patience!


----------



## Rocky

This is what "sorry" looks like.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87009
> 
> 
> And my wife says I have no patience!



I suspect the numbers on the pump scared the driver, kicking in the "fight or flight" instinct.


----------



## Rocky

This is what "courage" looks like.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Guilty of this crime when I was 15 and stumbled into a Spencers gifts.........
> 
> View attachment 87007


Spencer's???? I bet you weren't looking at posters of race cars or bands.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Nope. More like Farah Fawcett or Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders.....









bstnh1 said:


> Spencer's???? I bet you weren't looking at posters of race cars or bands.


----------



## Rocky

I used to think so was so cool! Now I can see, she was just cold.

View attachment 87020


View attachment 87021

I wonder how anyone could get into those short shorts?

I don't know, maybe a few drinks, some soft music....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hey, I know this guy!


Give us the back story …


----------



## Venatorscribe

View attachment 87021

You say “ I wonder how anyone could get into those shorts? “
——-

The simple answer is - - - two gins should do it …..


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Venatorscribe said:


> Give us the back story …


Actually served in the Navy with him. He was a machinist mate. When he had his shirt on, it always looked 'inflated'. And he shaved from his tee shirt line and up. I think there's a medical term for this, maybe like 'werewolfism,?', I don't know. As I tell my wife often when she asks me medical questions, 'I missed that day in med school'.


----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## BRossi




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Not both at the same time for some of us, though.  As Elvin Bishop once said, "I had to quit smoking so much weed because I started to develop them female things, what-cha-ma-call-its? Mammary glands. Man, I smoked so much weed, I couldn't fit in my brassiere no more. That's the awfullest thing."


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


>



Now there is a Darwin Award in the making!


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


>



Now there's a neat way to eliminate the need for a rototiller.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


>



On the plus side, in addition to the ants being gone, he doesn't have to aerate the lawn.


----------



## Sage

Scared the.... Out his dogs!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Sage

Side note on the lawn renovation...

Looked more like he was after gophers not ants. Long tunnel lift off!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Boatboy24

my wine said:


> View attachment 87088



Not a 90's kid, (not even close), but I did enjoy some Ren and Stimpy. And no, I'm not easily offended at all.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mhopkins




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemanden

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 87117


Looks like some of them wore Davy Crockett hats!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## JustJoe

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87129


Cedar 7249 - about 1949


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87129


MYrtle 2486


----------



## Rocky

JustJoe said:


> Cedar 7249 - about 1949



Yep, FR 0288. Can't remember what I did yesterday, but I remember that. Also, RA13809880 (Army service number)


----------



## sour_grapes

You guys are older than I am: I can remember mine (including the DEvonshire part), but it had 7 digits.


----------



## mikewatkins727

HEY @Rocky , mine was AF15697000 (Air Force)


----------



## Khristyjeff

Just dialed 2214 until sometime in the '70's, then they added 3 numbers. Was a party line back then. Parents still have the same number.


----------



## Rocky

Just how fast can a seal swim?

An uninvited guest seal eats all fish on boat  - YouTube


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

My great-grandfather lived near us (or, probably, I should say we lived near him), and then my grandmother inherited the house from him. I well remember his (and then her) MAyfair number. This is convenient, as my sister bought his house from my grandmother 30 years ago, and she kept the number. So whenever I need to call my sister, I call the circa 1952 landline number, which she still has, but rarely uses. I can remember that, but not her cell phone!


----------



## Old Corker

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87129


CA(Capital)3-3268


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87129



I remember mine. I still use it to call my parents.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

VI(ctor) 2 6685
used to be only VI until city grew and there had to be a 2 or a 3 with the prefix


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87149


Hey, I stated awake, But that was just before we had the best lasagna meal I have ever tasted. After the meal
it might have been another story. Would love to go back.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Yes, I feel old.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Passive aggressive plumber!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*An agnostic dyslexic insomniac:*
*
A person who lies awake at night wondering if there really is a dog.*


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87280



Me, too, Jim. But as long as I can remember where the wine cellar is, I'M GOLDEN!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 87281



Dang, and I was leaving it out for Willie Nelson, he has better music.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

And put on my tombstone, "He's dead, Jim!"


----------



## my wine




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Happy Earth day!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

I normally only post one (or so) per day, but some just catch my fancy!


----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## BRossi




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## my wine




----------



## my wine




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87508



This one seems to directly contradict your previous 4 memes!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> This one seems to directly contradict your previous 4 memes!


Do you think so, Paul? I took it as a caution to us not to be held prisoner by some unfortunate or misguided choices that we may have made in the past, learn from them and move on with our lives. I don't see how this interpretation contradicts the other memes. Perhaps you have a different interpretation.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Do you think so, Paul? I took it as a caution to us not to be held prisoner by some unfortunate or misguided choices that we may have made in the past, learn from them and move on with our lives. I don't see how this interpretation contradicts the other memes. Perhaps you have a different interpretation.



Oh, don't take my jape too seriously. It was meant to be a small joke. I was merely noting was there was a wistful, good-old-days, sepia-tinted character to a couple (not 4, as I said earlier) of the previous memes, and this seemed to me to contrast with the directive not to be a prisoner to your past. I agree that your interpretation of the last one is more fitting.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, don't take my jape too seriously. It was meant to be a small joke. I was merely noting was there was a wistful, good-old-days, sepia-tinted character to a couple (not 4, as I said earlier) of the previous memes, and this seemed to me to contrast with the directive not to be a prisoner to your past. I agree that your interpretation of the last one is more fitting.



Hijacking just to say it takes a bottle of good Bordeaux for me to become a "wistful, good-old-days, sepia-tinted character."    That is all.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

People who fly SWA can appreciate this.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## BRossi




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 87532


Just in case anyone is drawing a blank:


----------



## Gilmango

BRossi said:


> View attachment 87559


Seriously, during the height of the great Covid TP shortage of 2019, my wife's co-worker scored some extra TP for us, he said something like it was a 'case of TP' or some such. It was 4 of those upper left mega rolls which purported to be "18 rolls" of regular TP. I mean nice of him to share but it really wasn't worth driving across town to get 4 rolls of TP.


----------



## bstnh1

*I mean nice of him to share but it really wasn't worth driving across town to get 4 rolls of TP.*

If you had been completely out of TP, I bet you'd be saying he was an angel in disguise.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Dennis Griffith

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 87563


Poor guy


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Poor guy



Worms.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

jswordy said:


> Worms.


Toilet paper shortage.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Toilet paper shortage.


I understand hemorrhoids will make one want to join the dog on the carpet..


----------



## jswordy

No proper place to put this, so here ya go! For some strange reason, I keep watching this over and over. Wonder what it could possibly be?





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> I understand hemorrhoids will make one want to join the dog on the carpet..



You were correct in saying "poor guy."


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 87591



Also prostitution and financial domination. Just sayin.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Old Corker

bstnh1 said:


> *I mean nice of him to share but it really wasn't worth driving across town to get 4 rolls of TP.*
> 
> If you had been completely out of TP, I bet you'd be saying he was an angel in disguise.


Two things I learned about myself during COVID isolation. If my biggest problems are cheep beer and cheap TP I’m doing ok.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> View attachment 87613



And an appliance box was the best!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 87622


Brings back memories of a similar experience. When I lived in Virginia, my back yard backed up to a neighbor that had 2 young girls. When I was about in the back yard, they kept their distance and kept a wary eye on me. It seemed odd, so I asked the neighbor one day, he spoke with the children and they told him they didn't want a visit from the dentist. Evidently they had confused my name (Dennis) with the afore mentioned person. Wonder what they feared from the dentist? Never found out.


----------



## winemanden

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 87563


Maybe he just ran out of toilet paper


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> And an appliance box was the best!


You bet, Dennis. We used to cut doors and windows into the boxes to make our houses. The really great ones were reinforced with wood strips on top and bottom. We'd play with them forever until the first heavy rain.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 87662


SERIOUSLY??? My record is 45 minutes.

Amateurs ....


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 87627


As we Yorkshire folks say, "There's nowt so queer as folk".


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 87662



so true. I was thinking about this the other day. I need to slow down…


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 87770



Send some here! 70% chance today, got not a drop. It is dusty.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87783



Unless it's THIS Barney!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87812



Ooooo .... Varis needs to know this!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 87816



That woman has to be about 60 by now...


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> That woman has to be about 60 by now...


So am I, so I'm totally missing the issue .....


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> So am I, so I'm totally missing the issue .....



(In other words, I have seen that thing a MILLION times over the years, lol... that's what I get for trying to be subtle.)


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> (In other words, I have seen that thing a MILLION times over the years, lol... that's what I get for trying to be subtle.)


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 87833



Ya know, there's a Colonel of truth in that one!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

Yes, I noted that the brand is Bernard!


----------



## winemanden

Cheers


----------



## Mcjeff

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 87808


This is so needed everywhere. Having been involved with you sports and education for a long time I have stories for why each one of these need to be stated. Plus a few more!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

why does @BigDaveK immediately come to mind ?


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 87835


And you were complaining about seeing the same meme over and over for years?


----------



## bstnh1

Mcjeff said:


> This is so needed everywhere. Having been involved with you sports and education for a long time I have stories for why each one of these need to be stated. Plus a few more!


I coached Little League for over 10 years. Would have been a much better experience for all concerned if the parents had stayed home. It was fun. But with the way things are today, it's something I would never do now.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> And you were complaining about seeing the same meme over and over for years?



First time I ever saw that one. We obviously move in very different circles, lol.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> First time I ever saw that one. We obviously move in very different circles, lol.


The photo was taken for the back of his album "Strawberry Cake", which was released in 1976.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> The photo was taken for the back of his album "Strawberry Cake", which was released in 1976.



Like I say, we move in different circles.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I coached Little League for over 10 years. Would have been a much better experience for all concerned if the parents had stayed home. It was fun. But with the way things are today, it's something I would never do now.


My sons were in soccer, and my elder trained and became a ref. I saw parents ejected from the game, and more than one appeared to want a physical confrontation. A taser would have been useful.


----------



## opus345

winemaker81 said:


> My sons were in soccer, and my elder trained and became a ref. I saw parents ejected from the game, and more than one appeared to want a physical confrontation. A taser would have been useful.


 Maybe a cattle prod


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Old Corker

I was reffing a Jr HS girls basketball home game at my sons school. They had a girls on that team who was 6’ in the 8th grade. Star of the team. I made the mistake of calling the 5th foul on her. You’d have thought I’d shot their collective dogs. And these were my friends and neighbors. One told me I was setting a bad example for the kids. I told her to look in a mirror.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Like I say, we move in different circles.



@bstnh1 Though I did indeed see Johnny and Miz June BOTH in concert in a 500-seat (including the bb court) gymnasium in a lil town called Dwight, Illinois, in the mid-80s. Saw Ray Charles there, too. As David Allan Coe sings, "I seen the Grand Ole Opry, and I seen Johnny Cash... and if that ain't country, I'll kiss your ass."


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> why does @BigDaveK immediately come to mind ?


I LOVE the pic. Actually saved it, too!
I'll have to Photoshop more cats.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## TurkeyHollow

bstnh1 said:


> And you were complaining about seeing the same meme over and over for years?


Yeah... but who doesn't love Johnny Cash?


----------



## sour_grapes

TurkeyHollow said:


> Yeah... but who doesn't love Johnny Cash?



Uhhh, Vivian Liberto?


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87933


I may forget The Three Amigos, but I will never forget Ned Nederlander's hottie!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87934



I know this is fact cuz I saw it on the innerwebs!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87933



Until yesterday, I thought "Cinco de Mayo" meant "Let's all get wasted."  Here's the thing about being my age and still working: I get to see all the FB posts from my retired friends who have formed a drinking school and have hit their first bar of many at noon on May 5. Sigh...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

I thought Cinco de Mayo was some new version by Hellmans!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

winemanden said:


> I thought Cinco de Mayo was some new version by Hellmans!



Nope it is by Dukes!!!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

In psychiatry, this is known as corn withdrawal syndrome!  





Iowa man accused of beating seagulls on Marco Island


Iowa man accused of beating seagulls on Marco IslandAn Iowa man accuse



naplesdailynews-fl.newsmemory.com


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 87967


It's not that I'm good at growing things, it just that I'm better at killing weeds.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I laughed, but please pull it if people get too triggered.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 87977



Oh ... my ... *GOD*, they are *NEW BALANCE*, too!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 87990


Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 88003


Please don't explain why you'd react quickly in that fashion. I'm positive the answer would haunt me for years!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## JBP




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 88000


Looks reasonable to me. Ready to reheat without dirtying more pans! Efficient; environmentally friendly. What more could you ask for!!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 88000


As I understand it, food lasts longer in the original container..


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Sage




----------



## vinny

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 87968


 Is that..... Willy Nelson?


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> View attachment 88088



Someone should write a poem about that.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> Someone should write a poem about that.


or a song..


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> View attachment 88088



Webster's should use this for the definition of "redundant."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> Webster's should use this for the definition of "redundant."


...or even "superfluous."


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## sour_grapes

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 88101



I _just_ sold a car with one of those!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> I _just_ sold a car with one of those!



How are you enjoying the 2000's... 


I.... just.. couldn't resist.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> I _just_ sold a car with one of those!


I still have a car with one of those.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> How are you enjoying the 2000's...
> 
> 
> I.... just.. couldn't resist.



Okay, but I do miss my little 1995 Honda Civic Si hot hatch! I had that car for 20 years.

I still have one car from the 20th century, and it's engine is a bit younger, but just _barely_ from the 20th century (year 2000).


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88102



Umm... sixty-FIVE days ago...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88106



Average voter level should do it!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, but I do miss my little 1995 Honda Civic Si hot hatch! I had that car for 20 years.
> 
> I still have one car from the 20th century, and it's engine is a bit younger, but just _barely_ from the 20th century (year 2000).



I hear ya ... 1992 Nissan Sentra 5-speed, had 263,000 on the clock and the engine had never been opened when a guy pulled right in front of me. Fun car, and I had put new tires on it just 2 days before the wreck. I miss it. (Phred the Peacock optional.) Got in the wreck a mile from home, front end was hit pretty bad. After the cop thing, I jumped in, fired it up, and it made sure I got home on our last trip. Amazing car.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## mikewatkins727

jswordy said:


> I hear ya ... 1992 Nissan Sentra 5-speed, had 263,000 on the clock and the engine had never been opened when a guy pulled right in front of me. Fun car, and I had put new tires on it just 2 days before the wreck. I miss it. (Phred the Peacock optional.) Got in the wreck a mile from home, front end was hit pretty bad. After the cop thing, I jumped in, fired it up, and it made sure I got home on our last trip. Amazing car.
> 
> View attachment 88137


That car does not appear to have been in a wreck. Front end is unremarkable


----------



## jswordy

mikewatkins727 said:


> That car does not appear to have been in a wreck. Front end is unremarkable



Ummm, pic taken before the wreck, maybe?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## BRossi




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 88143


I hope that "Hair" woman hasn't seen this


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88165



Is it televised?


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88160



Yeah. Get used to it early, kids! Then wait until you find out the most incompetent one makes more than you do!!!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Neb Farmer

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88198


When that light comes on, it's time to EJECT !


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88198


That light cost me a good tee shirt many years ago.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88198


Misfire!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88201



Neighbor...


----------



## sour_grapes

Is that Busch Light? Someone call the SPCA!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

*HERE’S HOW BAD INFLATION IS:*

*I saw a Mormon with only one wife.
McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer.
Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America.
Parents in Beverly Hills fired their nannies and learned their children's names.
A truckload of Americans was caught sneaking into Mexico.
A picture is now only worth 200 words.
Called to get Blue Book Value on my car. They asked if gas tank was full or empty.
The Treasure Island casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates.*


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Is that Busch Light? Someone call the SPCA!



Please, he's not a lowbrow. It's BUD Light.


----------



## jswordy

Ummm, no.


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Ummm, no.
> 
> View attachment 88387


I could woof that down


----------



## ibglowin

And quicksand! What happened to all the quicksand?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And quicksand! What happened to all the quicksand?



I stepped in some 'quicksand' while hiking in Belize. Scared the bejeezus outta me. A small spot that one foot went into, but I sank down above my knee.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

small chance I posted this one already, sorry if so:


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## cmason1957

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 88449



Ain't that the truth. I remember one time taking a very small garter snake into my grandmothers house to show her what I caught. I think I still have bruises on my body from that and that was back in the 1970's.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88478


So, no one is going to explain to the younger generation why this joke is so funny ?


----------



## Jovimaple

Darrell Hawley said:


> So, no one is going to explain to the younger generation why this joke is so funny ?


Nope! I ate ice cream from toilet paper rolls. I don't have to explain nuthin'!


----------



## jswordy

Jovimaple said:


> Nope! I ate ice cream from toilet paper rolls. I don't have to explain nuthin'!



That's a sherbet.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> View attachment 88471


Okay, but zip up your fly!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88521



Made me Google.  Not a pop fan.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

DelMonte AD:


----------



## Aiserock

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 88530


Gotta show this to my wife... then probably duck!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Made me Google.  Not a pop fan.


Oh, I coulda saved myself the effort had I just scrolled down!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 88534



D double E double R U N...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky

This works out to around $1,000,000 per year.


----------



## Rocky

Who sleeps in Vegas?


----------



## Rocky

If you have ever flown Singapore Airlines, you would believe this requirement still exists, but the weight is more like 100 pounds.


----------



## Rocky

Just what business of theirs is what I put in my food?!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 88556



Yes, this country is all about work. When we do entertain ourselves, it is with some TV show about – wait for it – people at work!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88598












Belted Galloway - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 88677


Gonna start the day on that note, are we?

MMMmmmmm.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Gonna start the day on that note, are we?


Breakfast is the most important meal of the day!!!


----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 88642



Hey, didn't I see that SOMEWHERE before?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88683



At work 2 hours, 15 minutes. Cups consumed: 8.


----------



## jswordy

But, what's going on in this area?


----------



## ibglowin

People have wondered about that for at least 45 years.......


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> People have wondered about that for at least 45 years.......
> 
> View attachment 88691



Google "testicle weights." Just sayin...    OMG, Amazon sells 'em! 

I was so hot for Stevie Nicks back in the day, oh yes.... Until a girlfriend who was in love with "Rumours" ripped my heart out, lol...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88708



That can't be all of us... NO WINE GLASSES!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> That can't be all of us... NO WINE GLASSES!


Do you believe it now?

They're already getting up for a glass.

*
*
It would probably be funnier if I had even a little editing skill


----------



## sour_grapes

I think it is perfect(ly cheesy) just the way it is!


----------



## cmason1957

I still would not believe it, getting up to refill the glasses that are empty after 10 minutes, but not having a glass to start with, no.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg

foot loaf for supper


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> I still would not believe it, getting up to refill the glasses that are empty after 10 minutes, but not having a glass to start with, no.



Tough crowd.

Am I getting close?


----------



## cmason1957

vinny said:


> Tough crowd.
> 
> Am I getting close?
> 
> 
> View attachment 88726



That's the crew I hang with.


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> That's the crew I hang with.


Perhaps another WMT member I don't spend enough time with?


----------



## TurkeyHollow

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 88677


YUM! For people who are literally fed up with people!


----------



## TurkeyHollow

vinny said:


> Do you believe it now?
> 
> They're already getting up for a glass.
> 
> *View attachment 88718
> *
> It would probably be funnier if I had even a little editing skill


Hey - looks like my family around the holidays!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 88731


It probably leaks anyway!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88742


I was going to post this one, but decided to go with Polly!

My wife questions some of the remnants I have in the garage, but when my sons were in school, they came in handy. A common statement at 8:45 pm was, "Dad, I have a project due tomorrow and need X."


----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 88677


Good movie, watched it 2 or 3 times. I believe it was Edward G Robinson's last movie.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 88748


I just got a 50 year HS reunion invite. Amazing how many people are no longer with us.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## rustbucket




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 88695


Works like a charm!!! Takes no effort at all!


----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 88808


And all of the 2 million parts were sourced to the lowest bidder.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88830


But Neil Diamond's Red Red Wine came out in 1967, so you'd be quite a bit older than 40 if you knew that UB40's version was just a cover from 1983 which weirdly became a big hit in 1988.

But really I came to post this not to quibble:


----------



## TurkeyHollow

When the unkempt vineyard turns on you:


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Khristyjeff

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88830


If you were young-ish when Days of Wine & Roses was released UB mid to upper 60's now.  Anyone else have a wine song reference?


----------



## sour_grapes

I think Queen mispronounces Moët & Chandon, but I will give them a shout-out nonetheless:

 (1974).


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

On average, they are normal!


----------



## Gilmango

Khristyjeff said:


> If you were young-ish when Days of Wine & Roses was released UB mid to upper 60's now.  Anyone else have a wine song reference?


Well sure, Harry Mancini's The Days of Wine and Roses, 1962. But for this one I grew up with a more recent song, by The Dream Syndicate, not a cover but a song of the same name, from an album of the same name, released in 1981. I was 14 when that came out. 

More esoteric: The phrase "days of wine and roses" is originally from the poem "Vitae Summa Brevis" by the English writer Ernest Dowson (1867–1900):

_They are not long, the days of wine and roses:_ _Out of a misty dream_ _Our path emerges for a while, then closes_ _Within a dream._

Back to meme landia (or is this too politcal?): 

if that's too political this cannot be or can it:


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88823


Don't ask. It happens to me as well. Bank robbers would never get away with it now!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88830





Gilmango said:


> But Neil Diamond's Red Red Wine came out in 1967, so you'd be quite a bit older than 40 if you knew that UB40's version was just a cover from 1983 which weirdly became a big hit in 1988.



*ABSOLUTELY,* and Neil Diamond's version is light years better than that electronic trash, as well. Listen to it on his "Hot August Nights" live album. Wonderful. When some youngster talks about a remake of a classic song as if it is new, I just laugh and laugh...


----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 88843



Conway Twitty!!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88742


Whoa! That’s a little close to home.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88742


Oh, I have all sorts of goodies stashed in the garage, the basement, the shed, kitchen drawers and other assorted places. I even manage to use a thing or 2 every once on a while. However, most have been carefully waiting their turn for several decades.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 88889


In some cases the "guy on internet" speaketh the truth!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 88875


Well, if that doesn't sum up the quality of our news sources. I don't know what does!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> In some cases the "guy on internet" speaketh the truth!



I'll take science over the guy drooling down the front of his bathrobe in his basement, every time.  Believe me, I have gotten LOTS and LOTS of calls from "the guy on the internet" over the years. Ahem. I just had one yesterday. Guy said he already has the plan to predict solar storms (a model science is spending tens of millions to develop), and it is highly accurate "but they won't listen to me because it flies in the face of their theories on global warming." Asked if I could set up a meeting with our top space scientists on the matter. Well, no.

We had one guy several years ago who responded to a story I wrote and was so persistent in bothering a center director, just literally stalking him every day, because he had the solution to warp drive like in "Star Trek," and wanted a research grant to study it further. The police had to eventually come and escort him off campus. Dunno what happened to that Keyboard Warrior.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I'll take science over the guy drooling down the front of his bathrobe in his basement, every time.  Believe me, I have gotten LOTS and LOTS of calls from "the guy on the internet" over the years. Ahem. I just had one yesterday. Guy said he already has the plan to predict solar storms (a model science is spending tens of millions to develop), and it is highly accurate "but they won't listen to me because it flies in the face of their theories on global warming." Asked if I could set up a meeting with our top space scientists on the matter. Well, no.
> 
> We had one guy several years ago who responded to a story I wrote and was so persistent in bothering a center director, just literally stalking him every day, because he had the solution to warp drive like in "Star Trek," and wanted a research grant to study it further. The police had to eventually come and escort him off campus. Dunno what happened to that Keyboard Warrior.



Well, don't be so quick. I may have a solution to warp drive too.


----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 88891



Wasn't there a meme on here about what alcohol could do to your short-term memory?


----------



## Texas Jim




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Well, don't be so quick. I may have a solution to warp drive too.



Are you a physicist? At least you say "may."  But Keyboard Warrior? He had the whole thing all worked out!  Since the 1960s, there have been THEORETICAL solutions that THEORETICALLY work, but for now the energy required for just one ship is equal to the mass of Jupiter. Mathematically, no one can prove that it DOESN'T work, which keeps some people intrigued. Since the 1990s, there has been a small global cadre of scientists working on the problem but it is so far from the realm of actual practice that they do it as a sideline hobby, since no one will fund them. So please spare me, at least until quantum physics maybe manages to catch up.


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Well, don't be so quick. I may have a solution to warp drive too.


I've been told numerous times that I'm warped. Is that close enough?


----------



## JustJoe

did you hear about the brilliant amateur inventor in England during WWII? The Brits were pleading for ideas on how to stop the nightly bombing raids and offered rewards to anyone who came up with a successful idea. They got a call from a private citizen (not physics prof or industry giant, etc) . 
"So, here's the solution. You have those searchlights scanning the sky, When a plane comes into the beam, turn it solid and it will wreck the plane."
"So how do we turn a light beam solid?"
"Oh, that's and engineering problem. I am an inventor."


----------



## Vern

jswordy said:


> Are you a physicist? At least you say "may."  But Keyboard Warrior? He had the whole thing all worked out!  Since the 1960s, there have been THEORETICAL solutions that THEORETICALLY work, but for now the energy required for just one ship is equal to the mass of Jupiter. Mathematically, no one can prove that it DOESN'T work, which keeps some people intrigued. Since the 1990s, there has been a small global cadre of scientists working on the problem but it is so far from the realm of actual practice that they do it as a sideline hobby, since no one will fund them. So please spare me, at least until quantum physics maybe manages to catch up.


Reminds me of the story of a caveman watching a tar pit burn and says, I'm going to build an Corvette. Maybe in 10,000 years but not today.


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> Are you a physicist? At least you say "may."  But Keyboard Warrior? He had the whole thing all worked out!  Since the 1960s, there have been THEORETICAL solutions that THEORETICALLY work, but for now the energy required for just one ship is equal to the mass of Jupiter. Mathematically, no one can prove that it DOESN'T work, which keeps some people intrigued. Since the 1990s, there has been a small global cadre of scientists working on the problem but it is so far from the realm of actual practice that they do it as a sideline hobby, since no one will fund them. So please spare me, at least until quantum physics maybe manages to catch up.


I have this theory that the reason we haven’t been overrun by an advanced alien civilization who enslaves us and takes all the resources on this planet is that the theories don’t work and that interstellar (much less intergalactic) travel is impossible. But I can’t prove it.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> Wasn't there a meme on here about what alcohol could do to your short-term memory?


Hey - That reminds me of the effect of alcohol on.... or something like that...


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Vern said:


> Reminds me of the story of a caveman watching a tar pit burn and says, I'm going to build an Corvette. Maybe in 10,000 years but not today.


Obviously a procrastinator... Some day I want to be a procrastinator!


----------



## winemaker81

Old Corker said:


> I have this theory that the reason we haven’t been overrun by an advanced alien civilization who enslaves us and takes all the resources on this planet is that the theories don’t work and that interstellar (much less intergalactic) travel is impossible. But I can’t prove it.


Or it could be they got a brief look at us, locked their doors, and left as quickly as they could!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## WellingtonToad

jswordy said:


> Are you a physicist? At least you say "may."  But Keyboard Warrior? He had the whole thing all worked out!  Since the 1960s, there have been THEORETICAL solutions that THEORETICALLY work, but for now the energy required for just one ship is equal to the mass of Jupiter. Mathematically, no one can prove that it DOESN'T work, which keeps some people intrigued. Since the 1990s, there has been a small global cadre of scientists working on the problem but it is so far from the realm of actual practice that they do it as a sideline hobby, since no one will fund them. So please spare me, at least until quantum physics maybe manages to catch up.


For some years, a long time ago, I was an engineer at a car company. There was a change from carburetors to fuel injection and someone had an idea to calculate mpg for fuel being used. Common now. Bogged down by deadlines, the engineer responsible made a mistake in the calculations and so when the vehicle was released the calculation was wrong. Some months after release he received a letter from an individual who had done the calculation for him. The calculation was right.
Further, since retirement I have taken an interest in history. Found an article by a Professor, who constrained by a deadline made a call on the significance of a document. I have done research at a more relaxed pace and found several contradicting articles.
Bottom line, having a degree or PHD means you can think. It doesn't mean you do.


----------



## cmason1957

Old Corker said:


> I have this theory that the reason we haven’t been overrun by an advanced alien civilization who enslaves us and takes all the resources on this planet is that the theories don’t work and that interstellar (much less intergalactic) travel is impossible. But I can’t prove it.



Theoretically, Einstein said equations approach the speed of light from both sides. From what I remember, that means you can go faster than the speed of light, but you have to jump over it without ever going at the speed of light. That's the problem how to make that jump.


----------



## sour_grapes

WellingtonToad said:


> For some years, a long time ago, I was an engineer at a car company. There was a change from carburetors to fuel injection and someone had an idea to calculate mpg for fuel being used. Common now. *Bogged down by deadlines*, the engineer responsible made a mistake in the calculations and so when the vehicle was released the calculation was wrong. Some months after release he received a letter from an individual who had done the calculation for him. The calculation was right.
> Further, since retirement I have taken an interest in history. Found an article by a Professor, who *constrained by a deadline *made a call on the significance of a document. I have done research at a more relaxed pace and found several contradicting articles.
> Bottom line, having a degree or PHD means you can think. It doesn't mean you do. [Emphases added.]



Scientists are not, of course, infallible. But it may be worth recalling that mistakes induced by limited time for reflection are not what the meme that kicked off this discussion was referring to. ("Spend years studying problem, form hypothesis, gather evidence, etc.")


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Theoretically, Einstein said equations approach the speed of light from both sides. From what I remember, that means you can go faster than the speed of light, but you have to jump over it without ever going at the speed of light. That's the problem how to make that jump.



I have more than a passing familiarity with relativity, and have never heard that said about Einstein. Do you have any citations you can point me to where Einstein indicated that?


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I have more than a passing familiarity with relativity, and have never heard that said about Einstein. Do you have any citations you can point me to where Einstein indicated that?



I belive this is the paper I read that talks about it. 









Hidden in Einstein’s Math: Faster-than-Light Travel?


Two physicists have extended Einstein's special relativity equations for faster-than-light travel, although no one knows if it's possible to move faster than the speed of light.




www.space.com


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Bottom line, having a degree or PHD means you can think. It doesn't mean you do.
[/QUOTE]
There's an old saying, 'Education is not a sign of intelligence.'


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I belive this is the paper I read that talks about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden in Einstein’s Math: Faster-than-Light Travel?
> 
> 
> Two physicists have extended Einstein's special relativity equations for faster-than-light travel, although no one knows if it's possible to move faster than the speed of light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.space.com



So this is not something that Einstein said, but later speculation.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Are you a physicist? At least you say "may."  But Keyboard Warrior? He had the whole thing all worked out!  Since the 1960s, there have been THEORETICAL solutions that THEORETICALLY work, but for now the energy required for just one ship is equal to the mass of Jupiter. Mathematically, no one can prove that it DOESN'T work, which keeps some people intrigued. Since the 1990s, there has been a small global cadre of scientists working on the problem but it is so far from the realm of actual practice that they do it as a sideline hobby, since no one will fund them. So please spare me, at least until quantum physics maybe manages to catch up.



Just remember that fantasy watch Dick Tracy had when we were kids.


----------



## Old Corker

sour_grapes said:


> So this is not something that Einstein said, but later speculation.


My theory is based on logical assumptions made after reflecting on the circumstantial evidence.
Assumption 1 - We have not been overrun by an alien life form. There is some evidence that may refute this assumption. ie Tucker Carlson. 
Assumption 2 - They have not stolen our planets resources. If someone was after our planet’s resources they would not have left them in our hands this long. 
Assumption 3 - If it hasn’t happen yet it probably won’t/can’t 
Again, to be clear, I am not a scientist.


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Bottom line, having a degree or PHD means you can think. It doesn't mean you do.


There's an old saying, 'Education is not a sign of intelligence.'
[/QUOTE]

I'll go ahead and set the record straight on this one. Having a PhD means you have become, in the eyes of those who are proficient in it, an expert in a subject area. That's it. Too many people think it means you should be an expert in everything. And that's pretty much how all the misunderstandings start.


----------



## jswordy

ll p


bstnh1 said:


> Just remember that fantasy watch Dick Tracy had when we were kids.



Oh, nowhere did I say it can't be done. It is theoretically possible and cannot be mathematically disproven and unworkable. The LIGO findings buttress that, as well (sour_grapes' Einstein, who underlies all physics in some way). 

But creating the ripple that builds the bubble on the surface of which even a very small craft would ride in warp takes enormous energy - currently calculated at the equivalent of the mass of Jupiter. It is not currently possible, at any scale no matter how small, to replicate the theory in the lab, the first step to any study and scale-up. That's why quantum physics will have to catch up first. Then, we have to figure out how to build a craft in which the humans inside are not torn apart by the forces involved. It's a looooong way off. 

Nuclear thermal propulsion is our next step to longer-distance space travel quickly, and feasible. NASA has solid engines now and liquid ones are being developed by NASA in collaboration with universities.

BTW, if quantum physics DOES catch up to allow warp drive, we'll easily be able to do transporters, too. 

Anyhow...


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> My theory is based on logical assumptions made after reflecting on the circumstantial evidence.
> Assumption 1 - We have not been overrun by an alien life form. There is some evidence that may refute this assumption. ie Tucker Carlson.
> Assumption 2 - They have not stolen our planets resources. If someone was after our planet’s resources they would not have left them in our hands this long.
> Assumption 3 - If it hasn’t happen yet it probably won’t/can’t
> Again, to be clear, I am not a scientist.



Or you can accept either of these premises, which have nothing to do with violence or acquisition: 

1.) Alien scientists are watching us, and we are so far behind their tech that they don't need our intellectual property or our resources. We are a very primitive life form and so they leave alone but they watch us, kind of like watching fireflies in the backyard. 

2.) Alien scientists actually created life on Earth as an experiment and are watching its evolution. 

3.) There are all kinds of planets in the universe with carbon-based life but no one has figured out how to travel the distances required yet. 

Any one would preclude theft or disturbing us in any way. As far as probably won't/can't, we also haven't been hit by a gravitational wave that knocked us completely out of our orbit around the sun, but that is possible.

I believe in #1 (and BELIEVE is the correct word here) because it also explains things like the strange UFO craft our advanced military systems pick up all the time now. #3 is also plausible to me, as there is no doubt mathematically that carbon life exists elsewhere in the universe. I doubt #2, as *religious beliefs aside) the science is getting ever closer to a model that shows the ions from the sun's plasma interacted with the primordial soup to create life. But the jury is still deliberating on it all.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

WellingtonToad said:


> For some years, a long time ago, I was an engineer at a car company. There was a change from carburetors to fuel injection and someone had an idea to calculate mpg for fuel being used. Common now. Bogged down by deadlines, the engineer responsible made a mistake in the calculations and so when the vehicle was released the calculation was wrong. Some months after release he received a letter from an individual who had done the calculation for him. The calculation was right.
> Further, since retirement I have taken an interest in history. Found an article by a Professor, who constrained by a deadline made a call on the significance of a document. I have done research at a more relaxed pace and found several contradicting articles.
> Bottom line, having a degree or PHD means you can think. It doesn't mean you do.



The process you describe is how science self-corrects, provided that those who think they have the correct answer can withstand the rigors. I answered the PhD comment in another post. The basic assumption is fatally flawed. The conclusion also doesn't follow, as anyone at any IQ may be unable to "do." I see this type everyday. Shrug.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> So this is not something that Einstein said, but later speculation.


There's been a lot of that. I'm tickled that my comment about warp being possible has precipitated this series of posts.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Dennis Griffith said:


> There's been a lot of that. I'm tickled that my comment about warp being possible has precipitated this series of posts.


We haven't even reached being classified as a Type 1 Civilization on the Kardashev Scale. And the resources on this rock are limited. If we were a space faring species, we'd cannibalize all the space debris for what was needed and not waste our time hauling it up out of this gravity well.


----------



## Venatorscribe




----------



## WellingtonToad

sour_grapes said:


> Scientists are not, of course, infallible. But it may be worth recalling that mistakes induced by limited time for reflection are not what the meme that kicked off this discussion was referring to. ("Spend years studying problem, form hypothesis, gather evidence, etc.")


Another example:
Statins are widely accepted as being good for reducing Cholesterol. No argument from me there. It is also believed that they reduce the chances of CVD, etc. 
There are more than enough articles advising the above, and I think that studying the product since 1987 should be time enough to get a good answer.
Then I come across an article:
Are lipid-lowering guidelines evidence-based? Abramson, J;Wright, J M The Lancet; Jan 20-Jan 26, 2007; 369, 9557; ProQuest Central pg. 168
Now "The Lancet" is arguably the worlds premier peer reviewed medical magazine. (I have a copy but can't share due to copywrite) 
Bottom line the article says that non of the testing provides evidence of benefit. Was approved by random peers before being published. Someone with a MD has to be incorrect.

What happened


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81

I was running an errand last week and a woman walked past me, about 10' away. A moment after she passed the "fragrance" reached me. I fought the urge to explain to her that perfume is NOT a marinade!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> I was running an errand last week and a woman walked past me, about 10' away. A moment after she passed the "fragrance" reached me. I fought the urge to explain to her that perfume is NOT a marinade!
> 
> View attachment 88996


I live this. I have a highly tuned olfactory sense and every thing 'smells', at least to me. I have had people walk by that made my eyes water. And I can't sit close to someone like this as I will start coughing. I wish it were different, but my body has made up it's mind, and that's that.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> I live this. I have a highly tuned olfactory sense and every thing 'smells', at least to me. I have had people walk by that made my eyes water. And I can't sit close to someone like this as I will start coughing. I wish it were different, but my body has made up it's mind, and that's that.



Not as bad as you, but in the same zip code...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe

Dennis Griffith said:


> I live this. I have a highly tuned olfactory sense and every thing 'smells', at least to me. I have had people walk by that made my eyes water. And I can't sit close to someone like this as I will start coughing. I wish it were different, but my body has made up it's mind, and that's that.


I’m with you on that. My old gas chromatograph detects every smell. But old women wearing stale perfume has to be the worse.


----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> I live this. I have a highly tuned olfactory sense and every thing 'smells', at least to me. I have had people walk by that made my eyes water. And I can't sit close to someone like this as I will start coughing. I wish it were different, but my body has made up it's mind, and that's that.



Well now .... that stinks!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Venatorscribe said:


> I’m with you on that. My old gas chromatograph detects every smell. But old women wearing stale perfume has to be the worse.


BITD, an acquaintance of mine used up an entire bottle of Obsession for Men in 1 month. He was overwhelming, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## wood1954

Khristyjeff said:


> If you were young-ish when Days of Wine & Roses was released UB mid to upper 60's now.  Anyone else have a wine song reference?


Eric burden, Spill the wine


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88980


I hate it when I see an old person and then realise I'm looking in the mirror


----------



## jswordy

[


WellingtonToad said:


> Another example:
> Statins are widely accepted as being good for reducing Cholesterol. No argument from me there. It is also believed that they reduce the chances of CVD, etc.
> There are more than enough articles advising the above, and I think that studying the product since 1987 should be time enough to get a good answer.
> Then I come across an article:
> Are lipid-lowering guidelines evidence-based? Abramson, J;Wright, J M The Lancet; Jan 20-Jan 26, 2007; 369, 9557; ProQuest Central pg. 168
> Now "The Lancet" is arguably the worlds premier peer reviewed medical magazine. (I have a copy but can't share due to copywrite)
> Bottom line the article says that non of the testing provides evidence of benefit. Was approved by random peers before being published. Someone with a MD has to be incorrect.
> 
> What happened



Really? What happened? Science is not totalitarian. And that's why we look for consensus, rather than trusting the outliers. The fact that the article was published does not mean the peers agreed but that the research was conducted to a standard. It will be subjected to the same rigors as the research it questions. Which is why we don't cherry-pick research papers – unless one has an agenda. That's what happened.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## balatonwine

jswordy said:


> Science is not totalitarian. And that's why we look for consensus



I gave your comment a thumbs up. Science it not totalitarian.

But, here to clarify: Science does not necessarily look for for a consensus. Because consensus may be wrong. Repeatable experimental evidence is most reliable harbinger of science.





__





Scientific consensus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





That is consensus is not an end point. Or that it is necessarily correct. The consensus may be wrong, and should not de facto prevent more stimulate experimental inquiry into the issue in question. Which may result in more, and maybe unexpected, universal results. 

After all, the consensus was once that bodies off different weights fell at different rates. We today know better. Who knows what "consensus" we assume today will be proved wrong tomorrow. Hope this helps.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

When you think you sounds good in the shower...

Marcelito pomoy's audition /America's got talent - YouTube


----------



## Jovimaple




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

BigDaveK


----------



## winemaker81

I REALLY want to know the story behind the last prohibition!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Sent to me by an Irish girl!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> View attachment 89104


Unfortunately, police reports from 40 years ago are on the net .....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Unfortunately, police reports from 40 years ago are on the net .....



You sayin' ya got sumpin' on ol' Rocky?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> You sayin' ya got sumpin' on ol' Rocky?


Nope ... but someone might have something on me ......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 89135


Well ya, eggs are expensive, need to add things to make it go further.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 89152



Soooo, "kill" via cardiac arrest?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 89144



I have interesting friends. One of my friends said, "I'll wait here," in the car while I went into the big box store for our beer. I left the engine running for the a/c. When I got back to where I thought I had parked, the car wasn't there. I was like, "I was sure this was where I parked!" It took me about 10 minutes to find out where he had moved it to!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89179



I feel ya after a day on the farm.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I have interesting friends. One of my friends said, "I'll wait here," in the car while I went into the big box store for our beer. I left the engine running for the a/c. When I got back to where I thought I had parked, the car wasn't there. I was like, "I was sure this was where I parked!" It took me about 10 minutes to find out where he had moved it to!


If it was my brother and he had left me in the car, I would have moved it as well. Wonder how long it would take him to find it parked at my house?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> If it was my brother and he had left me in the car, I would have moved it as well. Wonder how long it would take him to find it parked at my house?



I see we would get along!  One time a friend put a 1,000-pound round bale of hay on the porch of another friend's trailer, blocking the back door. The front door was not usable. And so it goes...


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I see we would get along!  One time a friend put a 1,000-pound round bale of hay on the porch of another friend's trailer, blocking the back door. The front door was not usable. And so it goes...



My sister is the one never to mess with. She has quite the imagination and is evil.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

I've posted this one previously, but given how my morning is going ....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89229











The curious case of the ‘jovial’ skeleton mosaic in Turkey


The artwork features a jovial looking skeleton casually holding a drink, while a Greek inscription reads – “Be cheerful, enjoy life.”




www.realmofhistory.com













‘Be cheerful’ advises wine drinking skeleton - The Drinks Business


A 2,400 year-old mosaic featuring a wine-drinking skeleton and the ancient equivalent of a self-help message has been uncovered in Turkey.




www.thedrinksbusiness.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89229


Does this mean our cultures have always been a mess and at the end of the day all we have had for millennia is wine? 

Humanity, getting through life since 3000 AD!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## vinny

Rocky said:


> View attachment 89260


And that's before you start doing curls to lift the glass to you mouth.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89267



Very, very Dad.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 89268



Let's get Kraffty to make us up a few rolls!!!! *I AM SOOOOO IN!!!*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

I have no idea if the following is true or not, but it makes for interesting reading:


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> I have no idea if the following is true or not, but it makes for interesting reading:
> 
> View attachment 89278



OK, it got to me at "labiodental fricative."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

@Dennis Griffith


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

Related:


----------



## John Rieffer

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89267


Oh damn...........very Dad! lol


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89351



The worst to me is: "Thx." Really? You were just SO DAMNED APPRECIATIVE that your couldn't even take the time to type out THREE MORE LETTERS?


----------



## jswordy

^^^ Oh man, I liked my reply so much I made a meme out of it!  No need to say Thx!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> ^^^ Oh man, I liked my reply so much I made a meme out of it!  No need to say Thx!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89352


K


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Hoo-Boy! Imagine when this eight-year-old grows up! "Back in *MY* day, I got to walk all the way to the end of the street!"




I believe this, too, since we have a pic of my FIL (age 8) around the time George walked six miles to go fishing, holding the reins to drive a 20-oxen team hauling a wagon loaded with farm goods all the way to town – by himself.


----------



## jswordy

Ummm, well – yeah!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

*GREAT TRUTHS THAT LITTLE CHILDREN HAVE LEARNED:*

1) No matter how hard you try, you can't baptize cats.
2) When your mom is mad at your dad, don't let her brush your hair.
3) If your sister hits you, don't hit her back. They always catch the second person.
4) Never ask your 3-year-old brother to hold a tomato.
5) You can't trust dogs to watch your food.
6) Don't sneeze when someone is cutting your hair.
7) Never hold a Dust-Buster and a cat at the same time.
8) You can't hide a piece of broccoli in a glass of milk.
9) Don't wear polka-dot underwear under white shorts.
10) The best place to be when you're sad is Grandpapa's lap.


----------



## Rocky

*GREAT TRUTHS THAT ADULTS HAVE LEARNED:*

1) Raising teenagers is like nailing Jell-O to a tree.
2) Wrinkles don't hurt.
3) Families are like fudge... mostly sweet, with a few nuts.
4) Today's mighty oak is just yesterday's acorn that held its ground.
5) Laughing is good exercise. It's like jogging on the inside.
6) Middle age is when you choose your cereal for the fiber, not the toy.


----------



## Rocky

*GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT GROWING OLD:*

1) Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional.
2) Forget the health food. You need all the preservatives I can get.
3) When you fall down, you wonder what else you can do while you're down there.
4) You're getting old when you get the same sensation from a rocking chair that you once got from a roller coaster.
5) It's frustrating when you know all the answers, but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.
6) Time may be a great healer, but it's a lousy beautician.
7) Wisdom comes with age, but sometimes age comes alone.


----------



## Rocky

*THE FOUR STAGES OF LIFE:*

1) You believe in Santa Claus.
2) You don't believe in Santa Claus.
3) You are Santa Claus.
4) You look like Santa Claus.


----------



## Rocky

*THE FOUR AGES OF MAN:*

Youth
Teenage
Middle Age 
Lookin' Good


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

I live on this road....


----------



## winemaker81

Sage said:


> View attachment 89436
> 
> 
> I live on this road....


In my area the roads wind through forests, and the morning and afternoon sun create shadows that defeat even the brightest day-glo colors. The roads are narrow enough that dump trucks pass each other with little margin.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## VANDOVJV11

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 89393


Certain bird, certain plant, 3.1416


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> 5) It's frustrating when you know all the answers, but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.


Quizmaster : What happened? You never got one right.

Contestant :Not my fault, I had all the right answers. It was the questions that were wrong!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## CheerfulHeart

@cmason1957 The unsettling part is that makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

CheerfulHeart said:


> @cmason1957 The unsettling part is that makes perfect sense to me.


I had no trouble deciphering any of it. Now say something about a band from the 1990s or sooner and I got nothing.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Rocky

To all of my friends on the forum who are about my vintage:

_*Do not resent growing old, many are denied the privilege.*_ _Irish Proverb 
_


> _
> 
> *Lost Words, Terms and phrases from Those of us lucky enough to have lived in the 1950s:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Mergatroyd!*  Do you remember that word? Would you believe the spell-checker did not recognize the word Mergatroyd? Heavens to Murgatroyd!
> 
> The other day a not so elderly lady said something to her son about driving a *Jalopy* and he looked at her, quizzically and said, "What the heck is a Jalopy?" He had never heard of the word! She knew she was old, but not that old!
> 
> Well, I hope you are *Hunky Dory* after you read this and chuckle.
> 
> When is the last time you heard these phrases: *Don't touch that dial, Carbon copy, You sound like a broken record,* and *Hung out to dry.*
> 
> Back in the olden days, we had a lot of *moxie*. We'd* put on **our best bib and tucker *and *straighten up and fly right.*
> 
> *Heavens to Betsy!* *G**ee whillikers!** Jumpin jehosophat! and* *Holy Moley!*
> 
> We were *in like Flynn* and *living the life of Riley,* and even *a regular guy* couldn't accuse us of being *a **knucklehead, a nincompoop or a pill.* *Not for all the tea in China!*
> 
> Back in the olden days, life used to be *swell*, but when's the last time anything was swell?
> Swell has gone the way of *beehives, pageboys and the D.A*.; *of spats, knickers, fedoras, poodle skirts, saddle shoes, and pedal pushers.*
> 
> *Oh, my aching back! **Kilroy was** here*, but he isn't anymore.
> 
> We wake up from what surely has been just a *short nap*, and before we can say, *Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle!* or *This is a fine kettle of fish!* we discover that the words we grew up with, the words that seemed omnipresent - as oxygen - have vanished with scarcely a notice from our tongues and our pens and our keyboards.
> 
> *Poof*, go the words of our youth, the words we've left behind. In the *blink of an eye* they're gone. Where have all those great phrases gone?
> 
> Long gone: *Pshaw,** The milkman did it. Hey! It's your nickel. Don't forget to pull the chain. Knee high to a grasshopper. Well, Fiddlesticks! Going like sixty. I'll see you in the funny papers. Don't take any wooden nickels. Wake up and smell the roses!*
> 
> It turns out there are more of these lost words and expressions *than **Carter has liver pills*. This can be disturbing stuff! (Carter's Little Liver Pills are gone too!)
> 
> Leaves us to wonder where *Superman *will find a* phone booth*. *See ya later, alligator!* *After while crocodile.* That was *left out!*_





> _
> *Oki Doki?*
> 
> WE ARE THE CHILDREN OF THE FABULOUS 50'S. NO ONE WILL EVER HAVE THAT OPPORTUNITY AGAIN. WE WERE GIVEN ONE OF LIFE'S MOST PRECIOUS GIFTS: LIVING IN THE PEACEFUL AND COMFORTABLE TIMES, CREATED FOR US BY THE "GREATEST GENERATION!"
> _


_
_


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 89506


The question is, "are you old enough to have used a 300 baud modern?" .....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> The question is, "are you old enough to have used a 300 baud modern?" .....



What about the kind where you put the telephone handset into those two rubber earmuff things?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## opus345

sour_grapes said:


> What about the kind where you put the telephone handset into those two rubber earmuff things?


It is called an acoustic coupler and I have used one.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

opus345 said:


> It is called an acoustic coupler and I have used one.


For those who have never used one :


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Venatorscribe

Marriage advice for young ladies from a suffragette, 1918. The pamphlet is on display at the Pontypridd Museum in Wales. The suffragette is unknown. Who ever wrote this had a seriously big chip on her shoulder ….


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

For all my Southwest and West Friends.....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89605



At least the delivery is fast!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Khristyjeff

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 89621


Yikes!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 89632



Newton's Laws being what they are, that is only a solution for spending some money and doing nothing. Do you work for the Government??


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Vern

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 89632


Just like putting a fan in front of a wind turbine to make electric.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hey, c'mon now, it works with donkeys and carrots!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie

cmason1957 said:


> Newton's Laws being what they are, that is only a solution for spending some money and doing nothing. Do you work for the Government??


Apparently, but it’s a dysfunctional arrangement. They take my money and tell me what to do.


----------



## winemaker81

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 89637


I was the chief editor for the & Publishing Group, which published *& Magazine*, a free Dungeons & Dragons fanzine every quarter for 4+ years. I had recruiters call me to be a job reference for several members, and it's on my personal resume. Think about it -- I managed a distributed international team of 12 to 15 people, meeting strict quarterly deadlines for publication, and meeting specified quality standards.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> For those who have never used one :
> 
> View attachment 89525


I still have one, much to the dismay of my wife. And that's because I still have a lot of the tech I've used over the years. Anyone in the market for an IBM 8088 with CGA monitor and 300 baud modem?


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89653


Can't put your finger on it, eh?


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Anyone in the market for an IBM 8088 with CGA monitor and 300 baud modem?



Depends. Does it have a numerical coprocessor?


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 89620


History major perhaps?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> Depends. Does it have a numerical coprocessor?


Yes indeed! Installed it myself.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81

Driving from from a friend's home one night, I blinked and discovered I had driven 20 miles and was in the middle of a blizzard. I had no memory of anything in between. Nope, hadn't been drinking, but it was late (actually more like early, 4 AM).


----------



## ibglowin

Life's been good!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 89681


----------



## Merrywine

Or wine, or whiskey … maybe any adult beverage would suffive.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 89621



I think you can add Todd Rundgren to the list.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> I think you can add Todd Rundgren to the list.


Are you really going to bang on that drum?


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Are you really going to bang on that drum?



Well, I certainly don't wanna work!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81

Today was a 12 hour day, not including the 45 minute commute each way. I'm knackered and can't wait to get home -- there's a bottle of wine with my name on it!

I'm waiting in a line of traffic to turn onto a 4 lane highway. Most traffic turns right, and there's a short left turn lane, and I need that lane. 10 cars in front of me before the lane opens up, so I'm gonna wait a bit. Such is life, right?

Five ahead of me is a large pickup truck, fairly new, a bit loud, looks jacked up (lifts added to make it taller). The guy pulls into the oncoming lane (there was no one coming) and drives to where the left turn lane opens up. Although he could see no one was coming, it was a stupid thing to do, and quite illegal.





He should have been looking behind him, as there was a police car right behind him. Blue lights come on, and as the traffic clears the officer pulls up behind the truck. Once through the light he pulls the truck over.

Instant Karma!

I wish I had a dash camera to record it for posterity. I was still tired, but I drove home with a smile.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Aiserock

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89764


Probably should have asked if it was a "fission" restaurant instead


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

Talk about a "pucker factor!"...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> View attachment 89963




Umm, what should I do? I have a BMW 3-Series, but I swapped a Chevy LS1 into it!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Umm, what should I do? I have a BMW 3-Series, but I swapped a Chevy LS1 into it!


Paul, are you serious? If so, what is your wingspan?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, are you serious? If so, what is your wingspan?



Yes, I am serious. I've posted pictures of it before -- let me see if I can find them to repost. But I must say I don't understand the "wingspan" question? Indubitably, it is something too clever for me to get!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I am serious. I've posted pictures of it before -- let me see if I can find them to repost. But I must say I don't understand the "wingspan" question? Indubitably, it is something too clever for me to get!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89971
> View attachment 89972


Paul, I was referring to that engine in the Series 3 BMW which could make it "fly."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I am serious. I've posted pictures of it before -- let me see if I can find them to repost. But I must say I don't understand the "wingspan" question? Indubitably, it is something too clever for me to get!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89971
> View attachment 89972


reminds me of a guy I knew that put a 426 Hemi in a Dodge Colt way back.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> reminds me of a guy I knew that put a 426 Hemi in a Dodge Colt way back.



"Yeah, it's got a hemi!"


----------



## winemaker81

I'd serve really good wine at his wake, since he was a friend.


----------



## Rocky

The times, they are a changin'...


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> "Yeah, it's got a hemi!"


I saw it with my own eyes


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> I saw it with my own eyes



You know I was referencing this (and its kin), right:


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81

Just enjoy both?


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> View attachment 90118


Yup, there it is.... All hope in humanity. GONE!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90123


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Vern

Sage said:


> View attachment 90142


You said something?


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> View attachment 90171



Didn't God make _wolves_?


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Didn't God make _wolves_?


Ya, To control antelope populations in Yellowstone.. Totally different.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

Sage said:


> View attachment 90142


Strange, I just got this overwhelming urge for a glass of milk.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 90288


We had 'em when I was a kid, and we never had problems as we were smart enough that everyone stood behind whoever was tossing. No one in my group qualified for a Darwin award.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> We had 'em when I was a kid, and we never had problems as we were smart enough that everyone stood behind whoever was tossing. No one in my group qualified for a Darwin award.


My niece got one in her thigh

(on the wife’s side of the family)


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We had 'em when I was a kid, and we never had problems as we were smart enough that everyone stood behind whoever was tossing. No one in my group qualified for a Darwin award.


I was looking up border regulations for CDcrew's post about bringing wine across the border while travelling through Canada to Alaska.

We must have been the lucky few! These things are such a threat to our way of life that in all governmental wisdom they have made the top 4 list of prohibited items. Along with baby walkers. 

We are so lucky to have these institutions in place.

Prohibited consumer products​This is a partial list of consumer products that are banned in Canada and cannot be imported:


Baby walkers
Infant self-feeding devices
Jequirity beans and items containing them
Lawn darts with elongated tips
The full list can be viewed by following a link, but these are the ones so dangerous and offensive that they make the short list.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ChuckD

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 90288


Me, my brother, and friends used to have a game where we threw jarts over the house and scored points by catching them before they hit the ground. There were a few non-life-threatening injuries before our parents took them away. Sometimes I wonder how we lived to be adults .


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Old Corker

I don’t know how to make a meme so this will have to do

WHEN YOU HAVE A MID-LIFE CRISIS AND DECIDE TO BUY ONE OF THOSE COOL REBOOT MUSCLE CARS THEN IN A MOMENT OF UNEXPLAINABLE COMPROMISE YOU ORDER IT IN BEIGE


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## vinny

Old Corker said:


> View attachment 90327
> 
> I don’t know how to make a meme so this will have to do
> 
> WHEN YOU HAVE A MID-LIFE CRISIS AND DECIDE TO BUY ONE OF THOSE COOL REBOOT MUSCLE CARS THEN IN A MOMENT OF UNEXPLAINABLE COMPROMISE YOU ORDER IT IN BEIGE



Hows this?


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Hows this?
> View attachment 90330



As long as you are asking, better if you say "past."


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> As long as you are asking, better if you say "past."


I thought it was required that all meme's were either missing words or had glaring spelling mistakes!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

sour_grapes said:


> As long as you are asking, better if you say "past."


Canadian spelling.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> As long as you are asking, better if you say "past."





FlamingoEmporium said:


> Canadian spelling.


Tough crowd.

I promise to be more careful with my homophones in the future


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Tough crowd.



Well, you _did_ ask for feedback. If you hadn't, I would have passed on my joke and let your small error go past!


----------



## vinny

Well played, sir.

I think you've about milked that one for all it's worth.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90385



One of my Facebook Friends (ex-coworker a bit younger than I am) posted this a few days ago. Many folks just didn't get it. Me, I had to sing it out.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90345


Be careful of what you wish for. My elder son visited last weekend -- he had shaved his beard off the previous morning, and looked like most guys look after not shaving for 5 days. His mother commented on it, and he turned to me and said, "Thanks for the genetics, dad." [I get 5 o'clock shadow at 9AM, and go from zero to beard in 7 days.]

My younger son inherited his hair from his mother's side. He's in between Obi Wan and Mando, and happy for it.

Be very careful of what you wish for!


----------



## winemaker81

These are actual complaints received by "Thomas Cook Vacations" from dissatisfied customers:

1. They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax.

2. On my holiday to Goa in India, I was disgusted to find that almost every restaurant served curry. I don't like spicy food.

3. We went on holiday to Spain and had a problem with the taxi drivers as they were all Spanish.

4. We booked an excursion to a water park but no-one told us we had to bring our own swimsuits and towels. We assumed it would be included in the price.

5. The beach was too sandy. We had to clean everything when we returned to our room.

6. We found the sand was not like the sand in the brochure. Your brochure shows the sand as white but it was more yellow.

7. It's lazy of the local shopkeepers in Puerto Vallartato close in the afternoons. I often needed to buy things during 'siesta' time -- this should be banned.

8. No-one told us there would be fish in the water. The children were scared.

9. Although the brochure said that there was a fully equipped kitchen, there was no egg-slicer in the drawers.

10. I think it should be explained in the brochure that the local convenience store does not sell proper biscuits like custard creams or ginger nuts.

11. The roads were uneven and bumpy, so we could not read the local guide book during the bus ride to the resort. Because of this, we were unaware of many things that would have made our holiday more fun.

12. It took us nine hours to fly home from Jamaica to England. It took the Americans only three hours to get home. This seems unfair.

13. I compared the size of our one-bedroom suite to our friends' three-bedroom and ours was significantly smaller.

14. The brochure stated: 'No hairdressers at the resort.' We're trainee hairdressers and we think they knew and made us wait longer for service.

15. When we were in Spain, there were too many Spanish people there. The receptionist spoke Spanish, the food was Spanish. No one told us that there would be so many foreigners.

16. We had to line up outside to catch the boat and there was no air-conditioning.

17. It is your duty as a tour operator to advise us of noisy or unruly guests before we travel.

18. I was bitten by a mosquito. The brochure did not mention mosquitoes.

19. My fiancée and I requested twin-beds when we booked, but instead we were placed in a room with a king bed. We now hold you responsible and want to be re-reimbursed for the fact that I became pregnant. This would not have happened if you had put us in the room that we booked.


----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90354


I'm old enough to remember that when you saw someone holding their hand up to their ear, they had earache!
Younger kids used to take the p**s when they saw someone with a hearing aid in their ear, now they've all got something stuck in their ears, trying to make themselves deaf.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin

On a similar note.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 90482


Mickey Ds removed the fried version due to "health reasons" and replaced it with the baked version. However, it looks like the fried version is still available for burning lips and tongues in the UK.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90485



Ha! I sent this to my sister, who was delayed in Charlotte for over two hours. I told her to enjoy her sandwich.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90530



Ha! I have a spam gmail address too. Just for all those "google sign ins". Maybe someday, I'll set up [email protected].


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90530


This is why I still have a Yahoo email address!



Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe someday, I'll set up [email protected].


You don't want to do that. If you use a private domain for a junk mail account, your entire domain will be spammed. Using a freemail account is a much better choice.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty

You "Flat Counters" are all the same....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

It's funny cause (sadly) it's pretty true!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango

If you really need to know then I'd have to rickroll you


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 90671


The people who say you can do all theses things when you retire are all in their twenties!!


----------



## winemanden

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 90683


Don't worry. It may be hard, but if you bury the body under a protected species, you'll never be found out.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## cmason1957

I saw this elsewhere and thought it was amazing.


----------



## Jovimaple




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

My first car ('71 Pontiac Catalina) could comfortably fit 4 in the front and 5 in the back. Seat belts? Yeah, it had them for 6 people ....


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Dan M

Sure it's childish, but it's also hilarious!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 90772


Wood chipper is cheaper and less maintenance


----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy

Blast from the past...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Now for something serious, in case someone ever needs this and has not heard...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Speaking of paint...


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Speaking of paint...
> View attachment 90849



That hurts my eyes!!


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90837


I always wondered why he did not just go to a Poultry Store and buy some chicken instead of spending all that money on rockets, trampolines, gun powder, bows and arrows, etc.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90836


I actually saw one pretty much like that years ago as I came around a bend in a small river in my canoe. It looked like a scene from the Beverly Hillbillies. It was more open, had a deck on the side and was listing heavily.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90835


Ay-uh! Just around the corner a ways. Can't miss it!


----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90835


Or; Just down the road a piece = a few miles
And; A far piece = over an hour
(in KY pronounced “a fer piece”)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## wood1954

ChuckD said:


> Me, my brother, and friends used to have a game where we threw jarts over the house and scored points by catching them before they hit the ground. There were a few non-life-threatening injuries before our parents took them away. Sometimes I wonder how we lived to be adults .


We threw them over the roof but didn’t try to catch them


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ChuckD

wood1954 said:


> We threw them over the roof but didn’t try to catch them


That was when we were immortal . There were a few iterations. Not many were caught by hand so we graduated to a baseball glove or pine board. They didn’t go through the leather (much) but still left a nasty bruise if they hit your palm. We also used to shoot arrows straight up into the air and see if we could track them back to the ground. It was kinda freaky when you lost sight of them .


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 90877



Just be happy you can see them!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 90883


Wow, bustin' out some periodic table humour. Well played!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 90891


What kind of productivity?


----------



## bstnh1

winemanden said:


> What kind of productivity?


Not sure if productivity in the bathroom will go up, but at your desk it's supposed to!  

"*StandardToilet, based in the U.K., claims people spend 25% more time in office bathrooms than necessary, costing employers lost work time and billions in productivity. Its toilet will save British businesses more than $6 billion per year, it says."*


----------



## Old Corker

bstnh1 said:


> Not sure if productivity in the bathroom will go up, but at your desk it's supposed to!
> 
> "*StandardToilet, based in the U.K., claims people spend 25% more time in office bathrooms than necessary, costing employers lost work time and billions in productivity. Its toilet will save British businesses more than $6 billion per year, it says."*


I’m skeptical. I’m convinced that production in the bathroom has more to do with diet than the pitch of the squat. But that’s just me.

EDIT: SARCASM ALERT!!!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 90921


This is just odd, and quite amusing thinking that it may have been the residents request. 

The mind goes so many places. However, It's hilarious thinking that it could have been the wife's request. He 'aint never comin back!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 90921


I think it was to prevent grave robbers. Apparently that was a thriving business for early anatomy. Could be to make sure he stayed under, whoever he was.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 90921



Invasion of the....








Ever Wondered Why Some Graves Have Cages Over Them? |


Wander into a graveyard and you may be lucky enough to see a grave with a cage over it. But what exactly was it used for?



mymacabreroadtrip.com


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90931


Very good. Funny as…


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90946


You know how long this one took me to figure out? 

The weenioli's I got right away.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 90959



YEP! I live in a rural area, and over 32 years I have picked up ungodly amounts of trash from by roadside ditch weekly before mowing. Yeah, beer and soft drink containers, sure... But also smashed cell phones, used diapers, discarded homework assignments, crack pipes (twice!), snuff cans, cigarette packs, fast food bags and containers, discarded CDs, a CD player, used condoms, birth control pills, Plan B birth control boxes... REALLY? You can't keep it inside your car for 10 minutes until you get to where you can put it in the trash?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 90974




Dad's buddy Milt had a BIL he hated.

"Yeah, he came over for supper and we fed him out of a dish the DOG used!" Milt said.

His wife Betty rolled her eyes.

"It had been WASHED, Milt!"

"Yeah, but still..." 

All the people in that story are long gone but I still smile thinking about it. Oh, he hated that guy.


----------



## jswordy

YUP, that's CATS!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## TurkeyHollow

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90947


I guess that's the difference between eating and dining...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Oldie than is newly appropriate! Need a figure update.  (Now updated!)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

If you ain't no punk holla, "We want prenup"
"We want prenup!", yeah......

It's something that you need to have
'Cause when she leave yo' ass she gone leave with half
18 years, 18 years.....

And on her 18th birthday, he found out it wasn't his......

Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger, uh......






jswordy said:


> Oldie than is newly appropriate! Need a figure update.  (Now updated!)
> 
> View attachment 91074


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91105



Geez, the OP is Delta! Couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 91133



I just realized that I can go 556,083 miles at the price here currently, $3.62, before the purchase and fueling price of my IC car meets the purchase price of a Tesla.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Sage




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

He has arrived...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> View attachment 91239


Circle K is where the toothbrush was invented... anywhere else, it would have been called the teethbrush!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden




----------



## winemanden




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 91350



Thanks Jim, this is the type of motivational meme I need today to continue my life's work!


----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 91350


It’s like the old saying “Whatever doesn’t kill you leaves you with harmful coping strategies”


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 91360


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Sage




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Thanks Jim, this is the type of motivational meme I need today to continue my life's work!


I try to send my (working) younger brother motivation pick me ups during the day. Things like showing what I'm doing in stead of working, or where I'm at instead of working. I'm sure it helps him thru the day, in his windowless office, taking the heat for his boss, and listening to the complaints of his fellow workers.


----------



## bstnh1

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 91371


*They were my go to source for music!!!*


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> I try to send my (working) younger brother motivation pick me ups during the day. Things like showing what I'm doing in stead of working, or where I'm at instead of working. I'm sure it helps him thru the day, in his windowless office, taking the heat for his boss, and listening to the complaints of his fellow workers.View attachment 91373
> View attachment 91374



I feel his pain. My wife and most of my friends are retired, so I observe and hear it from them. Then @ibglowin is a constant irritant, with his trips to wineries and those "we just decided on the spur of the moment to go to California" excursions.  But – for a limited time only – I still drag myself in every day.  I have quality improvements at work that would benefit the endeavor that I asked for 2 years ago, and my boss is like, "It's getting closer, Jim. We're almost there!" And I'm thinking, "I don't give a f***, I'm-a be GONE shortly." Just gotta be careful not to say that out loud. Yet.


----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 91371



This Columbia House thing is how my friend learned the key to getting out of debt. One day when they were harassing him by mail for payment, he wrote on the bill in big black block letters DECEASED and sent it back to them in the convenient postage-paid envelope. He never heard from them again. So, then this joker grows up right? In the '80s, he gets himself into credit card debt he can't pay for, and so what does he think? "Columbia House!" He takes his bill and writes in big black block letters DECEASED on it, then mails it back in the handy envelope. NEVER HEARD ANOTHER WORD!  True story!

Now, I would say don't try this today, BUT ... I had another friend who, without my knowledge, put me down as a contact on a loan if the company could not find him. I didn't know anything about that until he died! I found out when they called me and asked me why they had not been able to contact Stanley.

"He's deceased," I said, and sure enough, what did I think as those words came out? "Columbia House!"

"I'm very sorry, sir, we'll take care of this." Never heard another word!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

I can guarantee you those were just as dangerous as TXTing while driving. Our middle daughter wanted to go pick up her older sister in 2003 at Xmas at the airport in ABQ so we let her go. She didn't make it even a mile (thank goodness) from the house (speed limit was 25mph) and she was looking for one of her CD's and wasn't paying attention and the car in front of her stopped to turn left and she was not looking at the road and..........




I literally had just made the last payment on this vehicle and it was totaled believe it or not.



Gilmango said:


> View attachment 91376


----------



## Kraffty

I remember a comedian saying " 90% of all car accidents happen within 1 mile of home, moral of story, Don't Go Home! "


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> I can guarantee you those were just as dangerous as TXTing while driving. Our middle daughter wanted to go pick up her older sister in 2003 at Xmas at the airport in ABQ so we let her go. She didn't make it even a mile (thank goodness) from the house (speed limit was 25mph) and she was looking for one of her CD's and wasn't paying attention and the car in front of her stopped to turn left and she was not looking at the road and..........
> 
> View attachment 91378
> 
> 
> I literally had just made the last payment on this vehicle and it was totaled believe it or not.


*Totaled??? Looks like a new hood would make it all better.*


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, that's what I thought. Air bag deployed. Engine broke free from the engine mount as well so there may have been major damage to the engine since it was running. We took it to one of the best repair shops in Santa Fe and the owner and our kids went to school together and played soccer together and were BFF's so needless to say we trust his judgment on the estimate. He came back with it would cost about as much to fix it as we would get if it was totaled and he said if it were him he would total it so that's what we did. Expensive lesson for all.



bstnh1 said:


> *Totaled??? Looks like a new hood would make it all better.*


----------



## jswordy

Not a meme, but


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Yea, that's what I thought. Air bag deployed. Engine broke free from the engine mount as well so there may have been major damage to the engine since it was running. We took it to one of the best repair shops in Santa Fe and the owner and our kids went to school together and played soccer together and were BFF's so needless to say we trust his judgment on the estimate. He came back with it would cost about as much to fix it as we would get if it was totaled and he said if it were him he would total it so that's what we did. Expensive lesson for all.



If the air bag deploys, it is automatically totaled by the insurance, is what Iearned after my wreck. I am not surprised. I brushed up against a pole with my near new car while relying on the camera when backing up (for the first and last time). The damage was a small dent and scratch near the filler lid. That was $1,200 to fix.


----------



## vinny

Dennis Griffith said:


> I try to send my (working) younger brother motivation pick me ups during the day. Things like showing what I'm doing in stead of working, or where I'm at instead of working. I'm sure it helps him thru the day, in his windowless office, taking the heat for his boss, and listening to the complaints of his fellow workers.View attachment 91373
> View attachment 91374


I think you are a great brother. Leading by example!

I am, however, concerned about your chances of pulling off a successful dunk with that mug.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> I can guarantee you those were just as dangerous as TXTing while driving. Our middle daughter wanted to go pick up her older sister in 2003 at Xmas at the airport in ABQ so we let her go. She didn't make it even a mile (thank goodness) from the house (speed limit was 25mph) and she was looking for one of her CD's and wasn't paying attention and the car in front of her stopped to turn left and she was not looking at the road and..........
> 
> View attachment 91378
> 
> 
> I literally had just made the last payment on this vehicle and it was totaled believe it or not.


As long as no one was hurt. Cars can be replaced. My friend had their 16 year old daughter get into a serious accident and suffered a severe brain injury. She died at 23.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

vinny said:


> I think you are a great brother. Leading by example!
> 
> I am, however, concerned about your chances of pulling off a successful dunk with that mug.


If you notice, I'm on a boat. That mug keeps it off my shirt, which keeps my wife happy. She is singularly focused on removing all stains within 3 parsecs of our location.

PS. You don't dunk chocolate donuts. It's not morally or socially acceptable. Now if I had dunkin sticks or oreos, I'd find a way.


----------



## vinny

Dennis Griffith said:


> If you notice, I'm on a boat. That mug keeps it off my shirt, which keeps my wife happy. She is singularly focused on removing all stains within 3 parsecs of our location.
> 
> PS. You don't dunk chocolate donuts. It's not morally or socially acceptable. Now if I had dunkin sticks or oreos, I'd find a way.


I am glad we cleared that up. Carry on, sir. I see that all is well thought out!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Not really a meme, but still funny.

A woman decided to give herself a big treat for her 70th birthday by staying overnight in a really nice hotel.. When she checked out the next morning, the desk clerk handed her a bill for $250.00.
⁪
She demanded to know why the charge was so high "I agree it's a nice hotel, but the rooms aren't worth $250..00 for just an overnight stay - I didn't even have breakfast!"
⁪
The clerk told her that $250.00 is the 'standard rate,' and breakfast had been included had she wanted it.
⁪
She insisted on speaking to the Manager. The Manager appeared and, forewarned by the desk clerk, announced: "This hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center which are available for use."
⁪
"But I didn't use them."
⁪
'Well, they are here, and you could have." He went on to explain that she could also have seen one of the in-hotel shows for which they were so famous."We have the best entertainers from the world over performing here."
⁪
"But I didn't go to any of those shows.."
⁪
"Well, we have them, and you could have."
⁪
No matter what amenity the Manager mentioned, she replied, "But I didn't use it!" and the Manager countered with his standard response.
⁪
After several minutes discussion, and with the Manager still unmoved, she decided to pay, wrote a check and gave it to him. The Manager was surprised when he looked at the check.
⁪
"But Madam, this check is for only $50.00"
⁪
"That's correct I charged you $200.00 for sleeping with me."
⁪
"But I didn't!"
⁪
"Well, too bad, I was here, and you could have."


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Yea, that's what I thought. Air bag deployed. Engine broke free from the engine mount as well so there may have been major damage to the engine since it was running. We took it to one of the best repair shops in Santa Fe and the owner and our kids went to school together and played soccer together and were BFF's so needless to say we trust his judgment on the estimate. He came back with it would cost about as much to fix it as we would get if it was totaled and he said if it were him he would total it so that's what we did. Expensive lesson for all.


Ah ..... always pays to look under The hood!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## wood1954

ibglowin said:


> Yea, that's what I thought. Air bag deployed. Engine broke free from the engine mount as well so there may have been major damage to the engine since it was running. We took it to one of the best repair shops in Santa Fe and the owner and our kids went to school together and played soccer together and were BFF's so needless to say we trust his judgment on the estimate. He came back with it would cost about as much to fix it as we would get if it was totaled and he said if it were him he would total it so that's what we did. Expensive lesson for all.


My oldest daughter did the same thing to my Buick park avenue, she broke a small bone in her hand and totaled the car. The prior accident only bent things up, then she totaled her grandparents olds.


----------



## bstnh1

wood1954 said:


> My oldest daughter did the same thing to my Buick park avenue, she broke a small bone in her hand and totaled the car. The prior accident only bent things up, then she totaled her grandparents olds.


*WOW! *


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Not really a meme, but still funny.
> 
> A woman decided to give herself a big treat for her 70th birthday by staying overnight in a really nice hotel.. When she checked out the next morning, the desk clerk handed her a bill for $250.00.
> ⁪
> She demanded to know why the charge was so high "I agree it's a nice hotel, but the rooms aren't worth $250..00 for just an overnight stay - I didn't even have breakfast!"
> ⁪
> The clerk told her that $250.00 is the 'standard rate,' and breakfast had been included had she wanted it.
> ⁪
> She insisted on speaking to the Manager. The Manager appeared and, forewarned by the desk clerk, announced: "This hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center which are available for use."
> ⁪
> "But I didn't use them."
> ⁪
> 'Well, they are here, and you could have." He went on to explain that she could also have seen one of the in-hotel shows for which they were so famous."We have the best entertainers from the world over performing here."
> ⁪
> "But I didn't go to any of those shows.."
> ⁪
> "Well, we have them, and you could have."
> ⁪
> No matter what amenity the Manager mentioned, she replied, "But I didn't use it!" and the Manager countered with his standard response.
> ⁪
> After several minutes discussion, and with the Manager still unmoved, she decided to pay, wrote a check and gave it to him. The Manager was surprised when he looked at the check.
> ⁪
> "But Madam, this check is for only $50.00"
> ⁪
> "That's correct I charged you $200.00 for sleeping with me."
> ⁪
> "But I didn't!"
> ⁪
> "Well, too bad, I was here, and you could have."



That is EXACTLY what they do, and why the room prices on Expedia, etc., seem so small. Ummm... Not including the add-on charges for stuff you are not gonna use! BEEN THERE!


----------



## jswordy

"You must wait 14 seconds before you post." Cuz you know, my time doesn't have any value.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91416



We found one working in Tallahassee last week.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Sage




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> That is EXACTLY what they do, and why the room prices on Expedia, etc., seem so small. Ummm... Not including the add-on charges for stuff you are not gonna use! BEEN THERE!


In Emerson Georgia last week(pop 1,921), paid $68.11 per night in TAXES, BUT I did eat the free breakfast.  $383/night after taxes(& didn't use the small pool).


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> View attachment 91440




What is "a phone booth"?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rocky said:


> View attachment 91441


Great ! For the half of us who know who George Burns was. For the other half, google him.  By the way, he also played God in a movie.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Mrose

bstnh1 said:


> Not really a meme, but still funny.
> 
> A woman decided to give herself a big treat for her 70th birthday by staying overnight in a really nice hotel.. When she checked out the next morning, the desk clerk handed her a bill for $250.00.
> ⁪
> She demanded to know why the charge was so high "I agree it's a nice hotel, but the rooms aren't worth $250..00 for just an overnight stay - I didn't even have breakfast!"
> ⁪
> The clerk told her that $250.00 is the 'standard rate,' and breakfast had been included had she wanted it.
> ⁪
> She insisted on speaking to the Manager. The Manager appeared and, forewarned by the desk clerk, announced: "This hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center which are available for use."
> ⁪
> "But I didn't use them."
> ⁪
> 'Well, they are here, and you could have." He went on to explain that she could also have seen one of the in-hotel shows for which they were so famous."We have the best entertainers from the world over performing here."
> ⁪
> "But I didn't go to any of those shows.."
> ⁪
> "Well, we have them, and you could have."
> ⁪
> No matter what amenity the Manager mentioned, she replied, "But I didn't use it!" and the Manager countered with his standard response.
> ⁪
> After several minutes discussion, and with the Manager still unmoved, she decided to pay, wrote a check and gave it to him. The Manager was surprised when he looked at the check.
> ⁪
> "But Madam, this check is for only $50.00"
> ⁪
> "That's correct I charged you $200.00 for sleeping with me."
> ⁪
> "But I didn't!"
> ⁪
> "Well, too bad, I was here, and you could have."


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

sour_grapes said:


> What is "a phone booth"?


It is where peolpe who haven't a mobile phone (there are stil a few about) can phone you if they can find one?
We have an old fashioned red GPO phone booth (a booth with a door) in Banbury. It was decomissioned when the newer ones came in. Now however, it has been fitted with shelves and is being used as a free library, you can take a book and leave one in exchange!


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> What is "a phone booth"?


It looks something like this:


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 91535



I'll take door No. 3, please.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> It looks something like this:
> 
> View attachment 91540


Isn't that a doctors office??


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> Isn't that a doctors office??


not just a doctor, the doctor!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91574


Hmmm, can you make wine from that?


----------



## ibglowin

I know of one WMT member who seems to think you can make wine out of almost anything........ 



Dennis Griffith said:


> Hmmm, can you make wine from that?


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91574


I am not a big fan of zucchini, but I love the flowers! We take the open flowers, put a chunk of Mozzarella or Asiago cheese inside, twist the flower closed, dip it in a pancake type batter and fry it in oil. Delicious!


----------



## ibglowin

A delicacy here in the SW at many restaurants as well!






Rocky said:


> I am not a big fan of zucchini, but I love the flowers! We take the open flowers, put a chunk of Mozzarella or Asiago cheese inside, twist the flower closed, dip it in a pancake type batter and fry it in oil. Delicious!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hmmm, can you make wine from that?


YES! This was i-on WMT in 2009:

ZUCCHINI WINE

5-6 lbs fresh zucchini, chopped
2-1/2 lbs finely granulated sugar
1 11-oz can Welch's 100% White Grape Juice Frozen Concentrate
1-1/3 tsp acid blend
1/2 oz fresh ginger root thinly sliced
1 crushed Campden tablet
6-1/2 pts water
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Hock, Sauternes or Champagne yeast

Bring 3 cups water to boil and dissolve sugar in it completely. Set aside. Meanwhile, Select, wash and chop the unpeeled zucchini cross-wise into 1/2-inch pieces. Mix all ingredients except the yeast in primary, cover, and set aside for 10-12 hours. Add activated yeast and recover primary. Stir every 6-8 hours for 3 days, then strain off solids and transfer liquid into secondary. Press solids lightly and hold liquid from them, covered. When vigorous fermentation subsides, add reserved liquid, top up if necessary, and attach airlock. Rack after 4 weeks, top up and reattach airlock. Rack again after additional 4 weeks. If wine has not cleared, add amylase according to instructions and set aside additional month. Fine with Bentonite if desired, rack 10 days later, stabilize and sweeten to taste. Wait 3 weeks before bottling to see if wine is indeed stable. Wine should be aged 3 months after bottling.

Gallon batch

Source:

Jack Keller's Website


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Those hybrids take a long time to produce but the crop is amazing when it comes time to harvest!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 91605


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

An oldie but a goodie for this week and next.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemanden

winemaker81 said:


> It looks something like this:
> 
> View attachment 91540


No! that'a a Police call box!
This is a phone booth.


----------



## ibglowin

Surprised not one person mentioned what it really is........

Namely the Tardis (time machine) from Dr. Who!






winemanden said:


> No! that'a a Police call box!
> This is a phone booth.View attachment 91631


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemanden said:


> No! that'a a Police call box!
> This is a phone booth.View attachment 91631


What's that got to do with Dr. Who?


----------



## winemanden

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hmmm, can you make wine from that?


A old Country way of making wine from a Marrow, was to take a large marrow, slice off the top, scoop out the seeds, fill it with brown sugar, put bakers yeast on top, a sprinkle of citric acid, replace the lid (top), and stand in a bucket until the ferment ended.
I made it myself way back last mid century. It ended up as a very sweet dark brown strong wine.
Trouble was, quite a few folks forgot to add acid and it tasted like Syrup of Figs


----------



## winemaker81

winemanden said:


> No! that'a a Police call box!


Well ... it LOOKS like a police call box, but is it?? If it's bigger on the inside, it's definitely not!


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> A old Country way of making wine from a Marrow, was to take a large marrow, slice off the top, scoop out the seeds, fill it with brown sugar, put bakers yeast on top, a sprinkle of citric acid, replace the lid (top), and stand in a bucket until the ferment ended.
> I made it myself way back last mid century. It ended up as a very sweet dark brown strong wine.
> Trouble was, quite a few folks forgot to add acid and it tasted like Syrup of Figs



Just wondering how long you had to stand in a bucket for the ferment?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> What's that got to do with Dr. Who?


Now, I'm confused. I thought Who was on second , What was at first and Whatever was on third. But I'm just a baseball person, not a telephone booth person.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango

Perhaps more of a PSA (pubic service announcement):


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 91715


I'm in another room listening to the wife as she looked at a Kitchenaid taster online. "Oooo, this" and "Oooo, that." Then – "WHAT? No way!"  She had finally gotten to the price. $300 for a toaster? Really?


----------



## jswordy

Posted by a mechanical genius friend, with the comment: "Speaking of useless pieces of flesh...." 





Wait, before you argue with it, they are the same folks who colluded to put this starter UNDERNEATH the INTAKE MANIFOLD! 




And they colluded to make it so ALL THIS STUFF (including the intake runners) must COME OFF in order to change the SPARK PLUGS!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 91754



I feel bad for his wife.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> Wait, before you argue with it, they are the same folks who colluded to put this starter UNDERNEATH the INTAKE MANIFOLD!
> 
> View attachment 91749
> 
> 
> What did THAT come out of? I've seen many things but never anything like that.


----------



## CDrew

Lots of Toyota V-8s have that arrangement. I agree, it's stupid.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

CDrew said:


> Lots of Toyota V-8s have that arrangement. I agree, it's stupid.


And I have one of those beasts.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> And I have one of those beasts.


The second photo is of a Nissan Versa, and I have TWO of those! Plug replacement is $400-500. SMH!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## MrHerbington

My face when the fermentation starts


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 91815



Goes great with a gluten free ribeye!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 91844


Sounds like a lot of work


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Phun with clouds!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 91903



I've often wondered if Led Zeppelin would now be considered "Oldies".


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Phun with clouds!
> 
> View attachment 91892


Hey, isn't that the Amazon emblem? Pointing straight up?


----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> I've often wondered if Led Zeppelin would now be considered "Oldies".


Did a team building outing with some 20-30 something’s a while ago. They told me they listen to classic rock and asked if I did too. I said no I listen to plain old rock and roll


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Sage

I have no words for this.....


----------



## winemaker81

Sage said:


> I have no words for this.....
> 
> View attachment 91943


I think it's a pineapple, in the wild. The farmed ones grow in rows.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91947


Actually, in Texas, I believe that is chili con carne. It has meat and beans..


----------



## Rocky

Sage said:


> I have no words for this.....
> 
> View attachment 91943


Kinda looks like a hand grenade.


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 91949



Why you got to bring up my dating life now? I been married for years! What??? Yeah, it's my married life, too. So what???


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> I have no words for this.....
> 
> View attachment 91943


I hope there was a bet involved.


----------



## Rocky

*Some thoughts on growing older...*

"To get back to my youth I would do anything in the world, except exercise, get up early, or be respectable." - Oscar Wilde

"The older we get, the fewer things seem worth waiting in line for." - Will Rogers

"We must recognize that, as we grow older, we become like old cars – more and more repairs and replacements are necessary." - C.S. Lewis

"Old age comes at a bad time." – San Banducci “

"Inside every older person is a younger person wondering what happened." - Jennifer Yane

"Old age is like a plane flying through a storm. Once you are aboard there is nothing you can do about it." - Golda Meir

"I’m so old that my blood type is discontinued." - Bill Dane 

"The older I get, the more clearly I remember things that never happened. - Mark Twain

"Wisdom doesn’t necessarily come with age. Sometimes, age just shows up all by itself." - Tom Wilson 

"I don’t plan to grow old gracefully. I plan to have face-lifts until my ears meet." - Rita Rudner


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 91973



Oh, it's coming....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> View attachment 92008


That looks like a pretty good list. And although not exactly an excuse, the apologies I hear most often from people in the public eye includes the phrase, "that's not who I am."


----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> That looks like a pretty good list. And although not exactly an excuse, the apologies I hear most often from people in the public eye includes the phrase, "that's not who I am."



I don't think that's legit enough to make the list. It clearly IS what they are.  That's like saying, "I apologize for this thing that is not even associated with me."  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 92002


*Iodine stung a lot more!*


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Rocky

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 92002


Not to be pedantic, but this is _mercurochrome solution_, which is water based, and it would not sting at all. It was _tincture of mercurochrome,_ which was alcohol based, that stung.


----------



## winemaker81

Now available at Walmart!!!






I saw the movie as a teenager ... it really creeped me out.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> Now available at Walmart!!!
> 
> View attachment 92034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie as a teenager ... it really creeped me out.


Edward G Robinson's last movie, I believe.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

Soylent.com - a legit company!

Soylent Let us take a few things off your plate.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Dennis Griffith

On a recent archeological dig in the furthest reaches of our abode, our archeological team discovered an ancient computing device. It is believed that complex mathematical computations where once completed with devices such as these.


----------



## VinesnBines

Hands up; who can ID? I can.


----------



## JustJoe

Dennis Griffith said:


> On a recent archeological dig in the furthest reaches of our abode, our archeological team discovered an ancient computing device. It is believed that complex mathematical computations where once completed with devices such as these.
> 
> View attachment 92046


I remember using one of those.


----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> On a recent archeological dig in the furthest reaches of our abode, our archeological team discovered an ancient computing device. It is believed that complex mathematical computations where once completed with devices such as these.
> 
> View attachment 92046


I never did learn how to use one of those!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> I never did learn how to use one of those!


They are handy for digging in the flower bed.. At least this one is only good for that. It doesn't 'slide' any longer


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Soylent.com - a legit company!
> 
> Soylent Let us take a few things off your plate.



We have got engineers all over this engineering town living on that stuff!


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> They are handy for digging in the flower bed.. At least this one is only good for that. It doesn't 'slide' any longer



My HS chemistry teacher insisted we use these instead of the newfangled calculators to get our answers. Turned me off right away.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> On a recent archeological dig in the furthest reaches of our abode, our archeological team discovered an ancient computing device. It is believed that complex mathematical computations where once completed with devices such as these.
> 
> View attachment 92046



I still own the one I bought freshman year of engineering school, in its carrying case. As I recall the bookstore had them at 75% off and it cost about $20. This would have been 1976. By the end of that school year, everyone owned some type of calculator. I pull it off of my drawer every so often, just to remind myself how to multiply and divide using it. And that just because the calculator shows you 15 significant digits, nothing beyond the third is correct, very often.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I still own the one I bought freshman year of engineering school, in its carrying case. As I recall the bookstore had them at 75% off and it cost about $20. This would have been 1976. By the end of that school year, everyone owned some type of calculator. I pull it off of my drawer every so often, just to remind myself how to multiply and divide using it. And that just because the calculator shows you 15 significant digits, nothing beyond the third is correct, very often.




The ark lands after The Flood. Noah lets all the animals out. Says, "Go forth and multiply." Several months pass. Noah decides to check up on the animals. All are doing fine except a pair of snakes. "What's the problem?" says Noah. "Cut down some trees and let us live there," say the snakes. Noah follows their advice. Several more weeks pass. Noah checks on the snakes again. Lots of little snakes, everybody is happy. Noah asks, "Want to tell me how the trees helped?" "Certainly," say the snakes. "We're adders, and we need logs to multiply."


----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> On a recent archeological dig in the furthest reaches of our abode, our archeological team discovered an ancient computing device. It is believed that complex mathematical computations where once completed with devices such as these.
> 
> View attachment 92046


My daughter found my old K&E decilon in my desk when she was about 12 years old and she said, "What is this, Daddy?" I was excited to show her how it worked and told her how important it was when I was at Tech. I even did a few calculations for her to demonstrate. I thought she would be impressed but her only comment was, "Why didn't you just use a calculator?"


----------



## Sage

There's one around here somewhere. $50 "first" battery eater calculator?? And it was pretty basic.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Sage said:


> There's one around here somewhere. $50 "first" battery eater calculator?? And it was pretty basic.


I went to the darkside in the early 70s with a TI 52.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*Ten (10) things I know about you.

1) You are reading this.

2) You are human.

3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips.

4) You just attempted to do it.

6) You are laughing at yourself.

7) You have a smile on your face, and you skipped No. 5.

8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5.

9) You laugh at this because you are a fun-loving person & everyone does it too.

10) You are probably going to send this to see who else falls for it*


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD

1) You can't count your hair.
2) You can't wash your eyes with soap.
3) You can't breathe through your nose when your tongue is out.

Put your tongue back in your mouth!*


----------



## Rocky

*1.* *Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. What do you think the third child is named?
2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall, and he wears size 13 sneakers. What does he weigh?
3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world?
4. How much dirt is there in a hole... that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?
5. What word in the English Language is always spelled incorrectly?
6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. How is this possible?
7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?
8. What was the President’s name in 1975?
9. If you were running a race, and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?
10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?
11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?

Here are the Answers:* *(No peeking!)

1. Answer: Johnny, of course.
2. Answer: Meat.
3. Answer: Mt. Everest; it just wasn't discovered yet. [You’re not very good at this are you?]
4. Answer: There is no dirt in a hole.
5. Answer: Incorrectly
6. Answer: Billy lives in the Southern Hemisphere.
7. Answer: You can't take pictures with a wooden leg. You need a camera to take pictures.
8. Answer: Same as is it now, Joe Biden. 
9. Answer: You would be in 2nd. Well, you passed the person in second place, not first.
10. Answer: Neither. The yolk of the egg is yellow. [Duh]
11. Answer: One. If he combines all of his haystacks, they all become one big one.*


----------



## Rocky

*See if you can figure out what these seven words have in common?
1. Banana
2. Dresser
3. Grammar
4. Potato
5. Revive
6. Uneven
7. Assess

Look at each word carefully. You'll kick yourself when you discover the answer. No, it is not that they all have at least 2 double letters.

Answer is below!

Answer: In all of the words listed, if you take the first letter, place it at the end of the word, and then spell the word backwards, it will be the same word.*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

*I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 65 years later. I don't have to go to school or work, I get a monthly allowance, I have my own pad, I have my own car, the guys I hang around with are not worried about getting a girl pregnant and I don't have acne.

Life is great! *


----------



## Rocky

*I no longer refer to my bathroom as "the John." I now call it "the Jim" so I can now say, "Today I went to the Jim!"*


----------



## Rocky

*I changed my car's horn to the sound of gunshots. It is not as melodious, but people get out of my way faster.*


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 92023


There is no face in the like list to express my... feeling?    

Edit: Is anyone else getting sent back in time. Most times when I hit a 'latest post' I end up on a random page within the thread, far from the most recent post.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> There is no face in the like list to express my... feeling?
> 
> Edit: Is anyone else getting sent back in time. Most times when I hit a 'latest post' I end up on a random page within the thread, far from the most recent post.


----------



## jswordy

(Oh well, can't share it.)


----------



## Jovimaple

vinny said:


> There is no face in the like list to express my... feeling?
> 
> Edit: Is anyone else getting sent back in time. Most times when I hit a 'latest post' I end up on a random page within the thread, far from the most recent post.


It goes to where you left off last time you were viewing the thread.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> View attachment 92261


I can just see the outrage if some of these shows were new to tv today.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## cmason1957

It's that time of year Again!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Joel

cmason1957 said:


> It's that time of year Again!!
> View attachment 92266
> 
> View attachment 92267
> 
> View attachment 92268
> 
> View attachment 92269
> 
> View attachment 92270


I remember frequenting the Pinch penny many a night in college...


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957

Joel said:


> I remember frequenting the Pinch penny many a night in college...



We had a similar place where I went to college. Can't think of the name of it, 40 years will do that to the memory.


----------



## Joel

cmason1957 said:


> We had a similar place where I went to college. Can't think of the name of it, 40 years will do that to the memory.


You mean SIUC?


----------



## cmason1957

Joel said:


> You mean SIUC?



Good guess, actually I lived very near SIUC as a high Schooler (Cape Girardeau, MO) and drank in several places prior to age of maturity. But no I went to Univ of MO - Rolla for one year and there was a liquor store across the street from the dorm and then finished at Univ of MO Columbia. The store was across the campus.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Good guess, actually I lived very near SIUC as a high Schooler (Cape Girardeau, MO) and drank in several places prior to age of maturity. But no I went to Univ of MO - Rolla for one year and there was a liquor store across the street from the dorm and then finished at Univ of MO Columbia. The store was across the campus.


Proud SIUC graduate here, and former Pinch Penny Pub regular. People say: It was a party school. I say: It had the #7 journalism program in the country.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92115


Dash is especially true when the mouse is still alive.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## jswordy

*What? Too soon? *


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92314




*WILLING!


*


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 92289



No, it's not. There's still bacon in the pan.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

More maths....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Old Corker

bstnh1 said:


> I can just see the outrage if some of these shows were new to tv today.


I don’t know, have you seen The Great?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 92386


But, for the price, just buy the non-chocolate one.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 92378



Yup, Schipol was the first place I ever saw that! I thought it may have been late '80s, though.


----------



## Rocky

*Fourteen reasons men have dogs instead of wives:

1. The later you are, the more excited your dog is to see you.
2. Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name.
3. Dogs like it if you leave things on the floor.
4. A dog's parents never visit.
5. Dogs understand that you have to raise your voice to get your point across.
6. You never have to wait on a dog. They are ready to go at a moment's notice.
7. Dogs find you amusing when you are drunk.
8. Dogs like to go hunting and fishing.
9. Dogs will not wake you up at night and ask, "If I die, would you get another dog?"
10. lf a dog has babies, you can put an ad in the paper and get rid of them.
11. A dog will let you put a studded collar on it and not call you a pervert.
12. If a dog smells another dog on you, they don't get mad. They just think it is interesting.*
*13. Dogs like to ride in the back of a pick-up truck. 
14. If a dog leaves you, it does not take half of your stuff.

If you would like to test this theory, lock your dog and your wife in the garage and see who is glad to see you when you open the door.*


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg

Roses are red
Oregon is green
Georgia beat Alabama
33 to 18


----------



## jswordy

NASA geek humor...


----------



## jswordy

An actual business...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Scrubbed again. They need a better plumber!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 92410


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky

We had a 1950 Plymouth that had three keys! One for door/ignition, one for the trunk and one for the glove box.


----------



## ulalah.reedy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92350


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 92410


I don't know. Maybe they need to get back to the basics so that we can get this show on the road.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> I don't know. Maybe they need to get back to the basics so that we can get this show on the road.
> 
> View attachment 92503


Those were fun to play with.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1

This is beyond funny!!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 92636



ABSOLUTELY! Looking at the flip side of it, if no one ate meat, "Chloe" never would have been born or experienced life at all. Plus, I have these two canine teeth, ya know...  FOR A REASON!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> ABSOLUTELY! Looking at the flip side of it, if no one ate meat, "Chloe" never would have been born or experienced life at all. Plus, I have these two canine teeth, ya know...  FOR A REASON!


You forgot an important aspect. It tastes good!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

> *Two guys grow-up together, but after college one moves to Georgia and the
> other to Texas. They agree to meet every ten years in Florida to play golf.
> 
> At age 32 they meet, finish their round of golf, and head for lunch.
> "Where you want to go?"
> "Hooters."
> "Why Hooters?"
> "They have those servers with big boobs, tight shorts, and gorgeous legs."
> "You're on."
> 
> At age 42, they meet and play golf again.
> "Where you want to go for lunch?"
> "Hooters."
> "Again? Why?"
> "They have a cold beer, big screen TVs, and side action on the games."
> "OK."
> 
> At age 52 they meet and play again. "So, where you want to go for lunch?"
> "Hooters."
> "Why?"
> "The food is pretty good and there's plenty of parking."
> "OK."
> 
> At age 62 they meet again.
> After a round of golf, one says, "Where you want to go?"
> "Hooters."
> "Why?"
> "Wings are half price and the food isn't too spicy."
> "Good choice"
> 
> At age 72 they meet again.
> Once again, after a round of golf, one says, "Where shall we go for lunch?"
> "Hooters."
> "Why?"
> "They have six handicapped parking spaces right by the door and they have
> senior discounts."
> "Great choice."
> 
> At age 82 they meet and play again. "Where should we go for lunch?"
> "Hooters."
> "Why?"
> "Because we've never been there before."
> "Okay, let's give it a try."*


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Aiserock

GaDawg said:


> That wasn't even a game!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> View attachment 92755



That puts me in mind of a favorite quote:

"I am patient with stupidity but not with those who are proud of it." -Edith Sitwell, poet (1887-1964)


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky

*Sign posted in the Ready Room of the USS Enterprise:

The three best things in life are: a good landing, a good orgasm and a good bowel movement. A night carrier landing is one of the very few opportunities in life where you get to achieve all three at the same time.*


----------



## cmason1957

I can say, without hesitation, this is totally true with regard to the Golden Retriever and German Shepard. The Golden doodle would be a cross between the Golden and the poodle. Something like, I'll get the Border Collie to do it, if I absolutely have to, but I'd rather go out and play, but I might get my toes wet.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> View attachment 92745



EXACTLY! And keep vigilant for the changes in our aging brains that make thinking old easier. Identify and RESIST! For example, as soon as I realize I won't do something new for no other reason than because it is NEW, I change my mind.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92845



In case you STILL refuse to feel old, this has been on my FB feed for months.  My standard reply: He can afford to look like anyone he wants!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ChuckD

jswordy said:


> EXACTLY! And keep vigilant for the changes in our aging brains that make thinking old easier. Identify and RESIST! For example, as soon as I realize I won't do something new for no other reason than because it is NEW, I change my mind.


This exactly. I get so upset with people my age whining about “kids these days” and trying to stop the world from changing. Like our generation (or our parents) lived in some utopia.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> This exactly. I get so upset with people my age whining about “kids these days” and trying to stop the world from changing. Like our generation (or our parents) lived in some utopia.


On the flip side -- when my sons were teenagers, they whined about adults not understanding their situations. I explained that while the details are different, the overall situations are analogous to what I dealt with as a teenager.


----------



## Rocky

ChuckD said:


> This exactly. I get so upset with people my age whining about “kids these days” and trying to stop the world from changing. Like our generation (or our parents) lived in some utopia.


I have to respectfully disagree, Chuck. I think my generation did live in a utopia compared to today. I feel there has been a gradual and continuing decline in our society. I believe, as author James Jones did, that our American society reached its peak with the generation that went off to World War II and has been in decline ever since then. When I was a teen, the "bad kids" smoked cigarettes and drank beer. Narcotics were unheard of in my neighborhood, an upper middle-class enclave near Pittsburgh. Today, I live in a similar neighborhood near Columbus and drugs are prevalent in middle school and high school!


----------



## vinny

Rocky said:


> I have to respectfully disagree, Chuck. I think my generation did live in a utopia compared to today. I feel there has been a gradual and continuing decline in our society. I believe, as author James Jones did, that our American society reached its peak with the generation that went off to World War II and has been in decline ever since then. When I was a teen, the "bad kids" smoked cigarettes and drank beer. Narcotics were unheard of in my neighborhood, an upper middle-class enclave near Pittsburgh. Today, I live in a similar neighborhood near Columbus and drugs are prevalent in middle school and high school!


I think the world has given out a few too many participation awards. A good worker is few and far between in this generation. They are generally useless without constant direction, but they have a confident enthusiasm about not having a clue... It must be blissful.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I think the world has given out a few too many participation awards. A good worker is few and far between in this generation. They are generally useless without constant direction, but they have a confident enthusiasm about not having a clue... It must be blissful.



Nah, younger workers just figured out what they are being sold. Hell, I am just about to retire and I just figured it out a year ago. That's even though my own DAD told me in 1980 when he retired early, "Once you figure out that it's BS they are selling you, and how it really works, things change." 

That's why "Nearly two-thirds (65.07%) of employed workers are actively looking for a new job in 2022; only 3.35% do not plan to change roles this year. *46.88% of workers are either dissatisfied with their job on some level or are simply glad to be employed; meanwhile, only 15.79% rate themselves as 'very satisfied' with their jobs*."

Oh, they tell you about your CAREER this and your CAREER that! Right. Do you know what your CAREER is? A series of jobs you take until you either retire or cannot work anymore. That's it.  The difference with SOME young people is that they realize that the life that is moving past them is not renewable and so they don't invest in that, they invest in other aspects of their lives ... and that drives old folks nutty.

That said, I work at a top-rated research university and let me tell you, these students here, who come in with the highest GPAs in the state and among the top in the country? Well, they are a motivated lot. When you start making an average $80K right after you get handed your sheepskin and the sky's not the limit from there, your attitude changes, for some reason.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

Remember that, for vast swaths of the US population, the conditions in the middle of the last century were FAR from idyllic. Arguably for the majority of people.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 92893



I was like, "Oh boy, wait til @geek sees this! What??? He posted it???"


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

I never realized I was so like Christ! I am a shoo-in for a cloud and a harp!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

*Creative restroom signage:












*


----------



## Rocky

A CNN journalist heard a story about a very old Jewish man who had been going to the Western Wall to pray, twice a day, every day, for a long time so she wanted to check it out. She went to the Western Wall and there he was, walking slowly up to the holy site. She watched him pray and after about 45 minutes, when he turned to leave, using a cane and moving very slowly, she approached him for an interview. "Pardon me, sir, I'm Rebecca Smith from CNN. What's your name?

"Morris Feinberg," he replied.

"Sir, how long have you been coming to the Western Wall and praying?"

"For about 60 years."

"60 years! That's amazing! What do you pray for?"

"I pray for peace between the Christians, Jews and the Muslims. I pray for all the wars and all the hatred to stop. I pray for all our children to grow up safely as responsible adults and to love their fellow man. I pray that politicians tell us the truth and put the interests of the people ahead of their own interests."

"How do you feel after doing this for 60 years?"

"Like I'm talking to a f------ wall."


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 92964


Yes, yes I did..


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92965



Got a Canadian friend who has been touring them up them for about 2 weeks and posting to FB. All kinds of brands I never heard of.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92977


After our first trip to NM we love making Carne Adovada here in CA.

And now a Far Side:


----------



## Old Corker

ChuckD said:


> This exactly. I get so upset with people my age whining about “kids these days” and trying to stop the world from changing. Like our generation (or our parents) lived in some utopia.


Whenever I think the younger generations are too spoiled or entitled I think about my own parents, who lived through the Great Depression and WWII, and wonder if they thought the same about me.


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## ChuckD

Old Corker said:


> Whenever I think the younger generations are too spoiled or entitled I think about my own parents, who lived through the Great Depression and WWII, and wonder if they thought the same about me.


They did. And their parents thought that about them… this has been the case as long as there have been parents and kids.

What most people don’t consider is the question “who raised this generation of kids? And who raised them? Makes one think a little 

ETA: actually many parents don’t think that about THEIR kids, but all of those other freeloaders…


----------



## Rocky

ChuckD said:


> They did. And their parents thought that about them… this has been the case as long as there have been parents and kids.
> 
> What most people don’t consider is the question “who raised this generation of kids? And who raised them? Makes one think a little


I understand what you are alluding to, Chuck, but I sense that society is declining at a faster rate. To answer your question, "who raised these kids?" I would agree that they were raised in our houses, we fed them. clothed them and gave them shelter, but their major influences were peer pressure, Hollywood, the music industry and the media.

I recall when the film, _And God Created Woman _starring Bridgette Bardot hit the States. People were lined up around the block to see this explicitly sensual film. Today, there is more sex and nudity in TV commercials, not to mention TV shows!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ChuckD

Rocky said:


> but I sense that society is declining at a faster rate.


Was it declining at a faster rate when you were young and participating in the decline? Or just now after you are getting old and pulling back? I don’t mean to be a smartass… it’s a serious question. I’m not even 60 yet but the kids are grown, we are entertaining grandchildren, and I see retirement on the horizon. I find my world is shrinking and I too catch myself mumbling “what the hell?” On a regular basis. I try to keep it in perspective.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> I understand what you are alluding to, Chuck, but I sense that society is declining at a faster rate. To answer your question, "who raised these kids?" I would agree that they were raised in our houses, we fed them. clothed them and gave them shelter, but their major influences were peer pressure, Hollywood, the music industry and the media.
> 
> I recall when the film, _And God Created Woman _starring Bridgette Bardot hit the States. People were lined up around the block to see this explicitly sensual film. Today, there is more sex and nudity in TV commercials, not to mention TV shows!


I'm just happy I'm in the checkout generation and not in one of the younger generations. I know how to make change, balance a checkbook, and spend wisely. I can cook, can vegetables, mow and fertilize a lawn, build a garage, a shed or a dog house, do my own plumbing and electrical work, paint, stain and do wallpapering. I can do landscaping and gardening, cut and stack firewood, put down linoleum and tile, refinish furniture, reshingle a roof, build a masonry wall, change the oil and rotate the tires on my car and fix damn near anything I own. There are a lot of young couples in my neighborhood. Most of them don't even go to the grocery store, let alone mow their lawn or wash their car. Last year I heard one of them asking for recommendations for an electrician because they had a loose electrical outlet.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I'm just happy I'm in the checkout generation and not in one of the younger generations


I don't buy too much into labels. Most people I know are surprised that I wired and plumbed my basement, and reseated the toilet when I installed new flooring in the bathroom.

My younger son's garage door opener failed; he repaired it himself. My elder son's front door knob broke, he installed a new one himself. A lot has to do with belief.

Henry Ford was quoted as saying something like, "if you think you can do a thing, or if you think you can't, you're right".


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> I'm just happy I'm in the checkout generation and not in one of the younger generations. I know how to make change, balance a checkbook, and spend wisely. I can cook, can vegetables, mow and fertilize a lawn, build a garage, a shed or a dog house, do my own plumbing and electrical work, paint, stain and do wallpapering. I can do landscaping and gardening, cut and stack firewood, put down linoleum and tile, refinish furniture, reshingle a roof, build a masonry wall, change the oil and rotate the tires on my car and fix damn near anything I own. There are a lot of young couples in my neighborhood. Most of them don't even go to the grocery store, let alone mow their lawn or wash their car. Last year I heard one of them asking for recommendations for an electrician because they had a loose electrical outlet.


In this part of the country we call those regular folk..


----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> I'm just happy I'm in the checkout generation and not in one of the younger generations. I know how to make change, balance a checkbook, and spend wisely. I can cook, can vegetables, mow and fertilize a lawn, build a garage, a shed or a dog house, do my own plumbing and electrical work, paint, stain and do wallpapering. I can do landscaping and gardening, cut and stack firewood, put down linoleum and tile, refinish furniture, reshingle a roof, build a masonry wall, change the oil and rotate the tires on my car and fix damn near anything I own. There are a lot of young couples in my neighborhood. Most of them don't even go to the grocery store, let alone mow their lawn or wash their car. Last year I heard one of them asking for recommendations for an electrician because they had a loose electrical outlet.


You forgot the most important thing...make wine!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I don't buy too much into labels. Most people I know are surprised that I wired and plumbed my basement, and reseated the toilet when I installed new flooring in the bathroom.
> 
> My younger son's garage door opener failed; he repaired it himself. My elder son's front door knob broke, he installed a new one himself. A lot has to do with belief.
> 
> Henry Ford was quoted as saying something like, "if you think you can do a thing, or if you think you can't, you're right".



By Walter D. Wintle. I saw this posted in the office of a local machine shop 30 years ago and have tried to live up to it.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> By Walter D. Wintle. I saw this posted in the office of a local machine shop 30 years ago and have tried to live up to it.
> 
> Interesting. I have always tried to live by this quote:
> “The race is not always to the swift nor the battle to the strong, but that's the way to bet.” ― Damon Runyon​


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango

and a Far Side:


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

Frickin' amateur!


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> Frickin' amateur!
> 
> View attachment 93057



I'd be scared (&itless if I was that guy!


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> I'd be scared (&itless if I was that guy!


Not like it's a real life situation for you ....  

I've had friends look in my "wine closet" and ask, "How much wine is in there?"

"I dunno, 20 or 30 cases."

"Twenty or thirty *cases?* You don't know?"

"Nope. It's not like it's important or anything."

Compared to many I'm not a large producer. Freaks people out that I have no idea how much wine is in there.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

When I was up in Minnesota recently, the server asked me if I knew why they called it pop. I said no, her reply was, "Leave a can in your car overnight during winter and you will find out."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

Rocky said:


> but their major influences were peer pressure, Hollywood, the music industry and the media.


I respectfully disagree. Parents don't know what their children were taught all those years in school. They don't even get taught to hand write anymore. They have been degrading the education system for years. As well as offering participation awards WITH everything you mention, it has likely caused the largest generation gap to date.

BUT... there's still wine, so lets not get toooo worked up.


----------



## vinny

vinny said:


> I respectfully disagree. Parents don't know what their children were taught all those years in school. They don't even get taught to hand write anymore. They have been degrading the education system for years. As well as offering participation awards WITH everything you mention, it has likely caused the largest generation gap to date.
> 
> BUT... there's still wine, so lets not get toooo worked up.


And, I just realized I'm quite late to the conversation.. 

Maybe the wine?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

An actual product!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## winemanden

vinny said:


> And, I just realized I'm quite late to the conversation..
> 
> Maybe the wine?


I recently met a former winemaking club member in the supermarket. First time I'd seen her for years. She said 'are you still making wine?' 'Sure am,' I replied.' What about you?'
'I haven't made wine for nearly twenty years,' She said. 'Why bother when there's a wine rack down the aisle.'
That's the younger generation, no time or patience. 'I want it and I want it now.'
Pity, because she was a damned good winemaker. Ah well, keep taking the tablets.
Oh-h-h, you're not supposed to take medicine with alcohol.
Sod that for a game of soldiers, Cheers.


----------



## winemanden

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 93112


Been there, done it!


----------



## vinny

winemanden said:


> Why bother when there's a wine rack down the aisle.


Welllll, lets see. 

I'm a novice wine maker, I'm learning tons from doing it. 
It is interesting on so many levels.
My wines are better than what I was drinking. 
My wines cost less. 
Lots of good conversation with company, because I made it. 
It keeps me active. I've foraged my own ingredients, and I have a supply to nurture and care for.
I enjoy it. It helps me appreciate the simpler things and the rewards of my efforts.
And well, as for the tablets. I don't need 'em. I'm not under stimulated with life because I have hobbies and interest. 

Ya, I said it.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Venatorscribe

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 93132


Haha -despite what they tell you it really does hurt doesn’t it ! I nearly jumped off the table when they did mine. best of luck with recovery. I was good but I have mates who got infections following the op.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

NV trying to steal our 100 year old tradition.........






jswordy said:


> View attachment 93141


----------



## Rocky

An interesting historical tidbit...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

I have seen some very questionable accessories offered by auto manufacturers over the years, but this one has to be close to the top of the "most ridiculous" for me.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

A classic ... and there's a reason!


----------



## Rocky

This man was a true scientist and humanitarian. I was living in Pittsburgh when Dr. Salk did his research at Pitt. He was a great man who avoided the limelight because he felt a true scientist did his work to advance society and not for notoriety nor profit. How this hero did not win the Nobel Prize for Medicine is a mystery beyond comprehension.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> A classic ... and there's a reason!
> 
> View attachment 93172



One of the texts I had for Thermo was_ Thermodynamics_ by Enrico Fermi. I kept it for many years because when I had trouble sleeping, I would pick it up and begin reading. I would get to about "Enthalpy" and be out like a light. The book put me to sleep in the early 1960's and probably still would today!


----------



## cmason1957

Rocky said:


> One of the texts I had for Thermo was_ Thermodynamics_ by Enrico Fermi. I kept it for many years because when I had trouble sleeping, I would pick it up and begin reading. I would get to about "Enthalpy" and be out like a light. The book put me to sleep in the early 1960's and probably still would today!



I always wondered why ThermoDynamics seemed to only be offered as a Mon, Wed, Fri class starting at 730 or so. That has to be a punishment class for Engineers. I was glad there was a dedicated student in my life who believed going to class mattered when I took Thermo. That's probably the only reason I was able to eek out a B from that class. Had I been on my own, I would have been lucky to get a D, due to non-attendance. I was an under-motivated student at best. Thankfully my children inherited the attitude my at the time girlfriend, eventually first wife had.

And I just checked, nowadays the class is taught at 840 MWF, still crazy time for an engineering student, but better.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I always wondered why ThermoDynamics seemed to only be offered as a Mon, Wed, Fri class starting at 730 or so. That has to be a punishment class for Engineers. I was glad there was a dedicated student in my life who believed going to class mattered when I took Thermo. That's probably the only reason I was able to eek out a B from that class. Had I been on my own, I would have been lucky to get a D, due to non-attendance. I was an under-motivated student at best. Thankfully my children inherited the attitude my at the time girlfriend, eventually first wife had.
> 
> And I just checked, nowadays the class is taught at 840 MWF, still crazy time for an engineering student, but better.



I think you know I work at a university, and when I've sent that around to various profs they've laughed heartily. This is an actual textbook, a few have pointed out to me. Both profs and students are as averse to thermodynamics class as you apparently were, so the antipathy is there on BOTH sides of the lectern.


----------



## sour_grapes

It is taught early in the morning in our program, too. And, yes, I studiously avoided teaching it!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> I have seen some very questionable accessories offered by auto manufacturers over the years, but this one has to be close to the top of the "most ridiculous" for me.
> 
> View attachment 93168


Honestly, that's a fantastic option!

I have a device on my car that I have to blow into before I can start the car. If I don't test positive for coffee, it won't start.

The device was installed in the name of public safety.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> This is an actual textbook, a few have pointed out to me.



Yes, that has even been pointed out here on WMT! 




sour_grapes said:


> Those opening lines (from D.L. Goodstein's "States of Matter") are famous/infamous in my field. Here is a contemporaneous review of that book: States of Matter


----------



## jswordy

Yes, that has even been pointed out here on WMT!
[/QUOTE]

...proving yet again that all engineers think alike.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> ...proving yet again that all engineers think alike.



Physicist actually. But I suppose we all look alike to you!


----------



## winemaker81

This is actually profound.


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Physicist actually. But I suppose we all look alike to you!



An engineer thinks that equations are an approximation to reality.
A physicist thinks reality is an approximation to equations.
A mathematician doesn't care.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

cmason1957 said:


> An engineer thinks that equations are an approximation to reality.
> A physicist thinks reality is an approximation to equations.
> A mathematician doesn't care.


Based on the mathematicians in the family, they also have no humor.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93219



WHAT??? ONLY *ONE*???


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango

Had a tasty glass of Cab Franc at Root Down in the Denver Airport yesterday (great food too), it was from Infinite Monkey Theorem, so that is the inspiration for this post:


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81

This only applies in the USA, not that I doubt the IRS would be happy to expand territory.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## CheerfulHeart

winemaker81 said:


> Driving from from a friend's home one night, I blinked and discovered I had driven 20 miles and was in the middle of a blizzard. I had no memory of anything in between. Nope, hadn't been drinking, but it was late (actually more like early, 4 AM).
> 
> View attachment 89686


Yep I've done that too.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemanden

You know younger men always fancy an older woman. Well I'm the same. The problem I have now, is that all the older women I fancy are about 60 years younger than me!!! 


bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 93280


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93339



The rule at my place is, "It is done when it is done. Have another beer."


----------



## jswordy




----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> The rule at my place is, "It is done when it is done. Have another beer."


Only men of great character live by these strict rules!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 93373


Much to my wife's dismay, I still have it.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemanden

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 93294


That's how it was in my younger days. Every word rings true. Happy days!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

(Note: Every one of these memes was sent to me by friends in Florida!)


----------



## winemanden




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 93386


Oh the good old days. I always wanted a mini atom smasher to put on my personal submarine.


----------



## winemanden




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Oh the good old days. I always wanted a mini atom smasher to put on my personal submarine.



Yep, back when you could buy your own lil chunk of uranium in a kit!


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> View attachment 93415



Tsk! Another "angry white male!"  I've been called that so often online, I started to think it was a nickname!!!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Yep, back when you could buy your own lil chunk of uranium in a kit!
> 
> View attachment 93419



And there was no warning about ingesting it either.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Following National Daughter Day and National Son Day and National Dog Day and National Cat Day...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

I need some golf balls like this! LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> I need some golf balls like this! LOL
> 
> View attachment 93465


Here ya go!

Personalized Printed Golf Balls 3 Pack White Your Text Here - Etsy


----------



## jswordy




----------



## DavesWine

Time to call in the big guns.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

OMG     Sounds like the kind of business I'd like to get into!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93513


I learned during my first week in college to NOT do drinking games where I'm absolutely polluted in 15 minutes!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> I learned during my first week in college to NOT do drinking games where I'm absolutely polluted in 15 minutes!


I plead the 5th. Or, maybe I drank it, I can't remember.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## bstnh1

An elderly man is at the doctor's office for his annual checkup. The nurse leads him to the examining room, gets his height, weight, blood pressure, etc. and tells him the doctor will need a urine sample. a stool sample and a sperm sample. The man tells the nurse that he's hard of hearing and asks her to repeat what she said. The nurse tells the man once again that the doctor needs a urine sample, a stool sample and a sperm sample. Once again, the man doesn't understand what she's saying and asks her to repeat it once more. In a much louder voice the nurse says "the doctor wants your underwear".


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93615



60s: Don't even THINK about coming over. There's only enough wine for me!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93612


Entered an Elderberry in a rural wine show. Got kicked out after my CEO (Wife), having tasted a few?, overheard a Judge discussing my wine.
'I could tell it was Elderberry,' he said. 'You could taste the Pith in it!'
She hit him with her Handbag!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93649



No, No.... The deal is, buy one Big Mac and get one for a BUCK! My total from that lil endeavor was.... $6.50!    No, for real! I just did that!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 93679


When my sons were around 10 and 11, I told them that I got one from the free box at the pet store and the other was a K-Mart blue light special. At that time they didn't know where babies came from, but they knew I was razzing them. So they gleefully told adults what I told them, and enjoyed the reactions.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Hazelemere

bstnh1 said:


> An elderly man is at the doctor's office for his annual checkup. The nurse leads him to the examining room, gets his height, weight, blood pressure, etc. and tells him the doctor will need a urine sample. a stool sample and a sperm sample. The man tells the nurse that he's hard of hearing and asks her to repeat what she said. The nurse tells the man once again that the doctor needs a urine sample, a stool sample and a sperm sample. Once again, the man doesn't understand what she's saying and asks her to repeat it once more. In a much louder voice the nurse says "the doctor wants your underwear".


funny


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Hey Mikie!!!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin

It will keep you going and keep you regular! LOL



jswordy said:


> Hey Mikie!!!
> 
> View attachment 93872


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

And now, more hilarity with old paintings...


----------



## winemaker81

Some folks believe I'm demented, and to be honest, my sense of humor and imagination can be far out.

But not THIS far out.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Some folks believe I'm demented, and to be honest, my sense of humor and imagination can be far out.
> 
> But not THIS far out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93909



Well, lookee thar ---- human taxidermy!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 93936



Beat me to it!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 93985


I saw this one a while back with the caption "He now works at iHop"..


----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> View attachment 93985


...and there's the reason L.L. Bean discontinued their lifetime warranty on boots!


----------



## jswordy

TurkeyHollow said:


> ...and there's the reason L.L. Bean discontinued their lifetime warranty on boots!



He should be entitled to 50% off now!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Old Corker

Dennis Griffith said:


> I saw this one a while back with the caption "He now works at iHop"..


He’s probably a paid influencer on YouTube now.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 94066



Last year I took my truck in for a servicing, and the guys argued over who got to drive the stick shift truck into the bay. All young guys, they were excited to get a stick shift vehicle.

A couple of months ago when I took the truck in for inspection, the young lady who drove the truck into the bay knew how to drive a stick. It's not a completely lost art. [My younger son jumped through a few hoops to get a stick in his Tacoma, and my elder son is thinking about getting one.]


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ChuckD

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 94094


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin

winemaker81 said:


> Last year I took my truck in for a servicing, and the guys argued over who got to drive the stick shift truck into the bay. All young guys, they were excited to get a stick shift vehicle.
> 
> A couple of months ago when I took the truck in for inspection, the young lady who drove the truck into the bay knew how to drive a stick. It's not a completely lost art. [My younger son jumped through a few hoops to get a stick in his Tacoma, and my elder son is thinking about getting one.]


So weird because all our kids learned to drive a stick when starting out. At least one car of ours has been a stick forever. My 04' Honda S2000 just turned 50K miles. Has a 6 speed stick that shifts like silk. These days I use it to drive to go play golf. My clubs fit in the trunk perfectly somehow.


----------



## Old Corker

I drove a stick for many years but got over it while living in CA for 20 years. 2 hour commutes in traffic are not enhanced by clutching. Our current fleet is three pickup trucks. A Chevy, a Nissan and a Ram (mine). They all have electronic shifters. One on the column, one on the floor and the Dodge is a dial on the dashboard .


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> So weird because all our kids learned to drive a stick when starting out.


My dad taught me and my siblings to drive a stick (MUCH more common when I was 16), and I made the point to ensure my sons knew how to do it.

At least half the adults over 30 that I know cannot drive a stick shift. Under 30 it's probably 90%.



Old Corker said:


> I drove a stick for many years but got over it while living in CA for 20 years. 2 hour commutes in traffic are not enhanced by clutching.


I drove Jetta's and the Tacoma between 1988 and 2008, and admit that driving a stick in heavy traffic really sucks. Leaves my left left in stitches.

OTOH, I love driving my truck when it's not heavy traffic.


----------



## Rocky

Read each line very carefully:

_This is this cat, 
This is is cat, 
This is how cat, 
This is one cat, 
This is amuses cat, 
This is idiots cat, 
This is for cat, 
This is forty cat, 
This is seconds cat._

Now, go back and read the third word of each line in order.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


>


my sentiments exactly!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94148


I used to believe this, but the courts got me sorted out!  I kid,I kid.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94156


I hadn't seen or thought of a Newton's Cradle for years, but just recently they used one in a UK TV Advert.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94163



They're extremely rare, and the price reflects it.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

A man bought a horse from a farmer for $2000 and the farmer promised to deliver the horse the following weekend. He went to the man's home and said, "I am afraid I have bad news. The horse died."
The man said, "Sorry to hear that. Please give me my money back."
The farmer said, "I would like to, but I have already spent it."
The man said, "Well, in that case, give me the horse."
"What are you going to do with a dead horse?" asked the farmer.
"I plan to hold a raffle for the horse," said the man.
The farmer said, "Who is going to buy a raffle ticket for a dead horse?"
"I won't mention that the horse is dead," said the man.
A few weeks later, the farmer met the man and asked, "How did your raffle go?"
"Fine," said the man, "I sold 500 tickets for $50 each and made just under $25,000."
The farmer was very surprised and asked, "Didn't you get a lot of complaints?"
The man said, "Just one, from the guy who won, so I gave him his money back."


----------



## Old Corker

Rocky said:


> Read each line very carefully:
> 
> _This is this cat,
> This is is cat,
> This is how cat,
> This is one cat,
> This is amuses cat,
> This is idiots cat,
> This is for cat,
> This is forty cat,
> This is seconds cat._
> 
> Now, go back and read the third word of each line in order.


I usually don’t like stupid pet tricks but that was funny


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94194


----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 94240




Rub some dirt on it.


----------



## Darkroom

Too far from your heart to kill you


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin

Episode 22 of what I ordered, what I received...........


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94286


The knight who always found his own path: Sir Cumvent


----------



## bstnh1

*Just in time for Halloween! The kids are gonna love these!


*


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## vinny

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 94326


You know, I just realized I hardly ever see kids in a cast. That was a right of passage. No matter how many times you broke yourself, everyone still signed your cast.

Guess it's pretty hard to break an arm texting or hangin out in your safe space..


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Sage




----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 94337


I had this happen after some Thai food. Didn't have the ice, but it would have been helpful.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> I had this happen after some Thai food. Didn't have the ice, but it would have been helpful.


Glad you survived.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

This really works, I did the search with my birthday and the first result was Florida man bit victim in the face during machete attack! Next result was Florida man arrested for pretending to be a ghost at a funeral! Another result had Florida man arrested after driving his car onto a airport runway and doing doughnuts on one of the runways!


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 94297



SO TRUE! My Dad still had receipts from the '40s. After I retire in a few weeks, the throwing out begins in earnest! We've been at the farm 32 years and stuff has accumulated.


----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 94395




That is an old Jerry Clower joke, RIP. What a comedian and storyteller he was!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94402



But does she map your home and then sell the floor plan to other companies???


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

We will use any asset available to take you down! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 94406
> 
> 
> We will use any asset available to take you down! LOL
> 
> View attachment 94407



They would have to _CHEAT_ to be able to beat the Phillies... oh, wait! Nevermind....


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> They would have to _CHEAT_ to be able to beat the Phllies... oh, wait! Nevermind....


LOL Players have been stealing signs since baseball was invented. They just took it to new level.

Silenced bats on opposing teams says it all. They have an incredibly deep bullpen this year.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We will use any *asset* available to take you down! LOL



Hate to be the grammar/spelling police, but you have a couple extra letters there.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> LOL Players have been stealing signs since baseball was invented. They just took it to new level.
> 
> Silenced bats on opposing teams says it all. *They have an incredibly deep bullpen this year.*


And, as Yogi Berra observed, "Good pitching will always stop good hitting and vice versa."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> View attachment 94433



I realize this is a joke. However, here is an article on that very subject: https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/10/business/speedometers-160-mph/index.html


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 94452


Maybe they should just watch old TV reruns for a day or two until they figure it out.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 94452



Come and knock on our door...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94463


This picture was marked as two jersey fails when I saw it.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94530


Jim, that was "laugh out loud" funny! My bride got a kick out of it, too.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Jim, that was "laugh out loud" funny! My bride got a kick out of it, too.



Rocky, sent to me by a friend in an email. Subject line: Truth!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 94537



I just ordered like SIX 1970s Neil Young albums from a used CD reseller.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94558


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94566



Jim, there are like a BILLION different ones of these costume memes out there!  I could post 'em for awhile yet...


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94565



S**T, I wish I had started drinking before I saw that one!  I call overkill on this guy! He appears, uuuhhhhh, a wee bit too ZEALOUS!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94565


I could have died a happy man having never seen this... but here we are.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94565
> Hey - Wait a minute... Is that the "Binford 3000 Magic Tickler" on his right hand?


----------



## jswordy

@vinny and @TurkeyHollow: It's the casual hand on the rump that worries me.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> @vinny and @TurkeyHollow: It's the casual hand on the rump that worries me.



At least he isn't smacking the cheek!


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94565


What??? No tramp stamp?


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94565


Nothing to see here... Just harvesting some grapes... (gotta keep it wine oriented).


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> @vinny and @TurkeyHollow: It's the casual hand on the rump that worries me.


Indeed!


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> @vinny and @TurkeyHollow: It's the casual hand on the rump that worries me.


Never saw such constipation concentration.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Daboyleroy

And


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

I just purchased my mother-in-law's Christmas present!!


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Daboyleroy said:


> And


What a wordsmith... Shakespeare couldn't have said it ant better!


----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Sage

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 94643


Flip the safety off of the 1911


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> Flip the safety off of the 1911



That won't work with zombies. Just sayin.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94667
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there was an unacceptable time for wine??


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Sage said:


> Flip the safety off of the 1911


What's a safety?


----------



## vinny

TurkeyHollow said:


> What's a safety?


A waste of valuable seconds!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94689


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

also since similar:


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94742



As I often say, "It's always daylight saving time in my car".


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> As I often say, "It's always daylight saving time in my car".



I wish they would just split the difference by a half-hour and leave it alone! But then, all those electronics engineers who are responsible for the DST feature on clocks would lose their jobs, I guess...


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 94760



MARKETING! It is the bottled water industry at work. Prolly hired the SAME ad firms that convinced us that using devices that require the constant emission of CO2 to generate electricity 24 / 7 / 365, and also generate toxic wastes as a bonus, is preferable to paper made from a renewable resource that scrubs the atmosphere of CO2!  My favorite is those email blurbs urging me to save resources by thinking twice before printing them out.  Talk about utter idiocy...  It's MARKETING, man!  Soapbox removed.


----------



## JBP

Saw a local theatre production years ago (decades?) in which the characters (based on common dolls and action figures) honored the ultimate authority - Mark The King.

Can't remember the name, but every time I hear the word "marketing" I am transported back to that someday.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Shurt1073 said:


> View attachment 94775



That's what I was doing for money in 1969! Fast-forward to 4 years ago, when my niece traveled coast to coast on a trip to "find herself" that was totally funded by Go Fund Me. Sigh...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Shurt1073

This of course this time change starts tonight in Southern Indiana for us! Fall back one hour so at 5p its dark.


----------



## Rocky

Some thoughts on aging...

Ageing: Eventually you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it.
This is so true. I love to hear them say "you don't look that old."

The older we get, the fewer things seem worth waiting in line for. (Mostly because we forgot why we
were waiting in line in the first place !!)

Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me! I want people to know why I look this way. I've traveled a long way and some of the roads weren't paved.

When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to youth, think of Algebra.

One of the many things no one tells you about ageing is that it is such a nice change from being young.

Ah, being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable.

First you forget names, then you forget faces. Then you forget to pull up your zipper but, it's worse when
you forget to pull it down.


----------



## David Violante




----------



## Old Corker

Rocky said:


> Some thoughts on aging...
> 
> Ageing: Eventually you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it.
> This is so true. I love to hear them say "you don't look that old."
> 
> The older we get, the fewer things seem worth waiting in line for. (Mostly because we forgot why we
> were waiting in line in the first place !!)
> 
> Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me! I want people to know why I look this way. I've traveled a long way and some of the roads weren't paved.
> 
> When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to youth, think of Algebra.
> 
> One of the many things no one tells you about ageing is that it is such a nice change from being young.
> 
> Ah, being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable.
> 
> First you forget names, then you forget faces. Then you forget to pull up your zipper but, it's worse when
> you forget to pull it down.


Statistically speaking, people who have more birthdays live longer.


----------



## bstnh1

Shurt1073 said:


> View attachment 94858
> 
> 
> 
> This of course this time change starts tonight in Southern Indiana for us! Fall back one hour so at 5p its dark.


*If I stay up until 2am tonight and turn my clocks back one hour, they will all read 1 am. If I wait until they read 2 am again, do I turn them back to 1 am again? If I keep doing that, will I ever see the sun again?*


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> First you forget names, then you forget faces. Then you forget to pull up your zipper but, it's worse when
> you forget to pull it down.


So true


----------



## Rocky

> My boss, who is on vacation, phoned me today. He asked, _"Is everything OK at the office?"_
> 
> I said,_ "It's all under control. It's been a very busy day. I haven't stopped to take a break all day."_
> 
> _"Can you do me a favor,"_ he asked.
> 
> I said,_ "Of course, what is it?”_
> 
> _"Pick up the pace a little. I'm in the foursome behind you."_
Click to expand...


----------



## Sage




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage

That's quite a tree stand!


----------



## jswordy

You go, girl!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> *If I stay up until 2am tonight and turn my clocks back one hour, they will all read 1 am. If I wait until they read 2 am again, do I turn them back to 1 am again? If I keep doing that, will I ever see the sun again?*



When I was young, I used to hate DST, as the bars all closed at 2 a.m.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> View attachment 95011


I don't know what you call golf down in your neck of the woods, but it is affectionately referred to as Whack F*** around here. 

Because? Wellll.. 

Whack!

Fuugghhhhh...... Did you see where it landed?


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 95010


TRUE!


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I don't know what you call golf down in your neck of the woods, but it is affectionately referred to as Whack F*** around here.
> 
> Because? Wellll..
> 
> Whack!
> 
> Fuugghhhhh...... Did you see where it landed?











'Miracle' ball nets 2 holes-in-one for separate golfers on same day


A hole-in-one is a rare feat in itself. But some say what happened at Minneapolis Golf Club last week might never be repeated again.




kstp.com


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin

Some just come in to flip the "days to retirement" calendar!  



jswordy said:


> View attachment 95010


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95037



Never happens to me, computers grade school. HAAAAHHHAAAAA!!! computers college even were much to large to be in the home.


----------



## Sage

Computers in college? I was using a slide rule! There was a room that had a couple in it.

Then there's the microwave oven.....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Some just come in to flip the "days to retirement" calendar!



Guilty!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 95079



Thinking, damn, that didn't hurt yesterday. what did I do to make my left little toe hurt so dang much.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> Some just come in to flip the "days to retirement" calendar!


Some go to work as though already retired


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Some go to work as though already retired



Also guilty, since the announcement.  I worked very hard for them for a long time. The difference for me was $1,800 a year. If they had paid me $1,800 more, I would have stayed full-time for two more years. They said no. So, I retired. Now, after a month away, in February I will come back part-time in a different division of the university, with a 25% hourly raise that, combined with my university pension, will have me making a bit more annually than what I had asked for at this job. The big difference is, I will be working half the time weekly, with flexible hours, from home. *Calculators are cool!!! *


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95115


Maybe it's a carton of VIAGRA tablets


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ChuckD

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 95200


Take it!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## wood1954

jswordy said:


> Also guilty, since the announcement.  I worked very hard for them for a long time. The difference for me was $1,800 a year. If they had paid me $1,800 more, I would have stayed full-time for two more years. They said no. So, I retired. Now, after a month away, in February I will come back part-time in a different division of the university, with a 25% hourly raise that, combined with my university pension, will have me making a bit more annually than what I had asked for at this job. The big difference is, I will be working half the time weekly, with flexible hours, from home. *Calculators are cool!!! *


Great to hear, it’s great to retire and make more


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

True story!


----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## Rocky

Guys and Gals, I know this is a long read but it had me crying by the time I got to the end of it. I hope you enjoy it. It will be worth your time.



> *BANANAS & MILK DUDS
> 
> For those of you who ever wanted to ride in a high-performance fighter.
> 
> Below is an article written by Rick Reilly of Sports Illustrated...
> 
> He details his experiences when given the opportunity to fly in a F-14
> Tomcat… If you aren't laughing out loud by the time you get to 'Milk
> Duds', your sense of humor is seriously broken.
> 
> This message is for America 's most famous athletes: Someday you may
> be invited to fly in the backseat of one of your country's most *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *powerful fighter jets. Many of you already have. John Elway, John
> Stockton, Tiger Woods to name a few. If you get this opportunity, let
> me urge you, with the greatest sincerity....
> 
> Move to Guam. Change your name. Fake your own death! Whatever you
> do, Do Not Go!!! I know.
> 
> The U.S. Navy invited me to try it. I was thrilled. I was pumped. I was toast!
> I should've known when they told me my pilot would Be Chip (Biff) King of Fighter Squadron 213 at Naval Air Station Oceana in Virginia Beach.
> 
> Whatever you're thinking a Top Gun named Chip (Biff) King looks like, triple it. He's about six-foot, tan, ice-blue eyes, wavy surfer hair, finger-crippling handshake -- the kind of man who wrestles dyspeptic alligators in his leisure time. If you see this man, run the other way. Fast.
> 
> Biff King was born to fly. His father, Jack King, was for years the voice of NASA missions. ('T-minus 15 seconds and counting'. Remember?) Chip would charge neighborhood kids a quarter each to hear his dad. Jack would wake up from naps surrounded by nine-year-olds waiting for him to say, 'We have lift off'.
> 
> Biff was to fly me in an F- 14D Tomcat, a ridiculously powerful $60 million Weapon with nearly as much thrust as weight, not unlike Colin Montgomerie. I was worried about getting airsick, so the night before the flight I asked Biff if there was something I should eat the next morning.
> 
> 'Bananas,' he said.
> 'For the potassium?' I asked.
> 'No,' Biff said, 'because they taste about the same coming up as they do going down.'
> 
> The next morning, out on the tarmac, I had on my flight suit with my name sewn over the left breast. (No call sign -- like Crash or Sticky or Lead foot. But, still, very cool.) I carried my helmet in the crook of my arm, as Biff had instructed. If ever in my life I had a chance to nail Nicole Kidman, this was it.
> 
> A fighter pilot named Psycho gave me a safety briefing and then fastened me into my ejection seat, which, when employed, would 'egress' me out of the plane at such a velocity that I would be immediately knocked unconscious.
> 
> Just as I was thinking about aborting the flight, the canopy closed over me, and Biff gave the ground crew a thumbs-up. In minutes we were firing nose up at 600 mph. We leveled out and then canopy-rolled over another F-14.
> 
> Those 20 minutes were the rush of my life. Unfortunately, the ride lasted 80. It was like being on the roller coaster at Six Flags Over Hell. Only without rails. We did barrel rolls, snap rolls, loops, yanks and banks. We dived, rose and dived again, sometimes with a vertical velocity of 10,000 feet per minute. We chased another F-14, and it chased us.
> 
> We broke the speed of sound. Sea was sky and sky was sea. Flying at 200 feet we did 90-degree turns at 550 mph, creating a G force of 6.5, which is to say I felt as if 6.5 times my body weight was smashing against me, thereby approximating life as Mrs. Colin Montgomerie.
> And I egressed the bananas.
> And I egressed the pizza from the night before.
> And the lunch before that.
> I egressed a box of Milk Duds from the sixth grade.
> I made Linda Blair look polite. Because of the G's, I was egressing stuff that never thought would be egressed.
> I went through not one airsick bag, but two.
> 
> Biff said I passed out. Twice… I was coated in sweat. At one point, as we were coming in upside down in a banked curve on a mock bombing target and the G's were flattening me like a tortilla and I was in and out of consciousness, I realized I was the first person in history to throw down.
> 
> I used to know 'cool'. Cool was Elway throwing a touchdown pass, or Norman making a five-iron bite. But now I really know 'cool'. Cool is guys like Biff, men with cast-iron stomachs and freon nerves. I wouldn't go up there again for Derek Jeter's black book, but I'm glad Biff does every day, and for less a year than a rookie reliever makes in a home stand.
> 
> A week later, when the spins finally stopped, Biff called. He said he and the fighters had the perfect call sign for me. Said he'd send it on a patch for my flight suit.
> 
> What is it? I asked.
> 'Two Bags.' *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81

Not a meme, but it has me wondering how I'd get that cluster in the crusher .......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

My wife posted this. I don't know if I should be happy or scared.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## Rocky

​


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Little cold here this morning...........


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

*Let the Thanksgiving cooking madness begin!!!!













*


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Little cold here this morning...........
> 
> 
> View attachment 95389



I liked this so much I made it into a meme, lol....


----------



## winemaker81

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 95416


I've started getting away from the computer after 9PM. I have found I sleep a lot better, no more staying up until 1 AM just to watch a few more minutes of whatever garbage I'm watching/reading ....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I've started getting away from the computer after 9PM. I have found I sleep a lot better, no more staying up until 1 AM just to watch a few more minutes of whatever garbage I'm watching/reading ....



Yep. Limiting blue light exposure (TV, computer, cell or other video screens) for about 1-2 hours before sleep is proven by research to improve sleep experience and quality. Video screens mess with our metabolic clock.


----------



## jswordy

Except you, @ibglowin.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Yep. Limiting blue light exposure (TV, computer, cell or other video screens) for about 1-2 hours before sleep is proven by research to improve sleep experience and quality. Video screens mess with our metabolic clock.


Windows allows the setting of "night light", which reduces blue light exposure. It's designed to be used at night, but my computers are set to turn it on at 5AM and off at 4AM, so it's on all the time. I think it also reduces eye strain.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Windows allows the setting of "night light", which reduces blue light exposure. It's designed to be used at night, but my computers are set to turn it on at 5AM and off at 4AM, so it's on all the time. I think it also reduces eye strain.



The studies did not utilize this feature. We curtail our blue light exposure before bed, and it works. That also includes fluorescent lights.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> The studies did not utilize this feature. We curtail our blue light exposure before bed, and it works. That also includes fluorescent lights.


Understood. IME the night light feature helps, but I agree -- avoiding exposure completely is the most effective.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Michael Alspaugh

ibglowin said:


> Little cold here this morning...........
> 
> 
> View attachment 95389


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## winemaker81

Next week is the American Thankgiving holiday ... not a good time to be a turkey.




But it is a great time to have a selection of Pinot Noir, as it goes great with turkey!!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95444
> THAT WAS SO WRONG,,,, lol


Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95451



Having a tough time coming up w/ a caption.


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Having a tough time coming up w/ a caption.


patience of thought
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## Gilmango

Not most women but the Instagram THOTs at least:


----------



## Old Corker

winemaker81 said:


> I've started getting away from the computer after 9PM. I have found I sleep a lot better, no more staying up until 1 AM just to watch a few more minutes of whatever garbage I'm watching/reading ....


I was in a class at work a couple of years ago where they talked about this. 2 hours before bed no TV, computer, phone. Don’t eat anything, no alcoholic beverages. Taking a shower helps too but not right before bed. My response was so, you're saying it takes 10 hours to get 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## winemaker81

Old Corker said:


> I was in a class at work a couple of years ago where they talked about this. 2 hours before bed no TV, computer, phone. Don’t eat anything, no alcoholic beverages. Taking a shower helps too but not right before bed. My response was so, you're saying it takes 10 hours to get 8 hours of sleep.


I have a Kobo eReader and have no issues reading on that. Sometimes my wife and I actually talk.


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95500


WOW A, 6 LEGGED HORSE,,, Fascinating - lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Old Corker said:


> I was in a class at work a couple of years ago where they talked about this. 2 hours before bed no TV, computer, phone. Don’t eat anything, no alcoholic beverages. Taking a shower helps too but not right before bed. My response was so, you're saying it takes 10 hours to get 8 hours of sleep.


sounds like a coma to me.,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## mikewatkins727

Clean your glasses, @DAWG


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95522


YUMMY,,,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95532


SHAME , SHAME, @Boatboy24 , WHAT WAS HE DOING ? 
lol
Dawg


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 95555



Or you bought 'em from the shady-looking guy standing outside the arena!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95587


The real Hanson brothers would have dropped their gloves to expose the aluminum foil taped to their knuckles.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> View attachment 95602


Where did you get our family's secret recipe?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

YESSSSS....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## David Violante

I would have fallen for it if it was for car insurance…


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

You can tune a piano, but you cannot tuna fish.

Writing with a broken pencil is pointless.

I changed my iPods name to "Titanic." It is syncing now.

England does not have a kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

Haunted French pancakes give me the crepes.

This girl said she recognized me from the Vegetarian Club, but I swear I never met herbivore.

I know a guy that is addicted to drinking brake fluid, but he says he can stop anytime.

The thief who stole a calendar got twelve months. 

When the fog clears in Los Angeles, UCLA.

I got some batteries which were given out free of charge.

A dentist and a manicurist married and now they fight tooth and nail.

A will is a dead give away.

The police were summoned to the day care center where a 3-year-old was resisting a rest.

A bicycle cannot stand alone because it is two tired.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

November 1970 Ad!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95653



We were talking about this yeasterday. I didn't need it this year, but I in the past I have developed an Excel spreadsheet with many relative temporal references (things like =B5-C6/24/60) to get everything done at the right time!


----------



## Gilmango

A day late, hope everyone was safe out there:


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> November 1970 Ad!
> 
> View attachment 95654



I looked into getting a 'heat and eat' Thanksgiving meal from Wegman's a couple weeks ago. The cost? $37.95/person, not including dessert.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I looked into getting a 'heat and eat' Thanksgiving meal from Wegman's a couple weeks ago. The cost? $37.95/person, not including dessert.



Wow. If the price increased according to CPI, $0.93 would have risen only to ~$7. 

But then again, I think more highly of Wegman's food than K-Mart's!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Sage




----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> November 1970 Ad!
> 
> View attachment 95654




93 cents in 1970 is $7.68 today. Cumulative inflation of 668.1%.

My wife bought the first bag of Ruffles chips we have had in a year for Thanksgiving. It was $6.59. I was shocked.


----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> A day late, hope everyone was safe out there:
> View attachment 95655



Funny as hell. The only way Terry kiilled his friend is if the friend blocked the TG spread after the joint was smoked!


----------



## jswordy

Shurt1073 said:


> View attachment 95660



THIS is what the Ad Council should be warning us against!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> 93 cents in 1970 is $7.68 today. Cumulative inflation of 668.1%.
> 
> My wife bought the first bag of Ruffles chips we have had in a year for Thanksgiving. It was $6.59. I was shocked.


I’ll admit I have not been inside a Kmart in decades and I’m I little afraid to ask this but... They still have a grill?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95668



Just one email? Amateur.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95657


Smart idea to protect the floor in case anything goes, um, wrong.


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> I’ll admit I have not been inside a Kmart in decades and I’m I little afraid to ask this but... They still have a grill?



I don't think you'll find a Kmart to find out anymore.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95670


----------



## jswordy




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> I don't think you'll find a Kmart to find out anymore.


Google says there are 20 K-Marts left in the USA.


----------



## Gilmango

This actually happened to a friend of mine one time, fortunately I realized his predicament (the next morning!) and was able to work her name into casual conversation.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> This actually happened to a friend of mine one time, fortunately I realized his predicament (the next morning!) and was able to work her name into casual conversation.
> View attachment 95690



 Now you can count two who have had morning-after amnesia! Even worse for me, I awoke to the smell of ham and eggs. She made me breakfast! I found out later her name was Casey!!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

How to not charm your wife.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

bstnh1 said:


> Google says there are 20 K-Marts left in the USA.


Had one in Santa fe for years. In the Spring if you wanted annuals for a great price they were the place to go. No diner only a snack bar of sorts. They actually stayed open until 2019 and then the doors were shuttered. Might still be empty to this day.


----------



## Sage




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## eddie sanders

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 95730


They are Real and they and they are spectacular!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine last week is now fully recovered.
 He had a photographic memory, but it was never fully developed.
 When she saw her first strands of gray hair, she thought she'd dye.
 Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it.
 I didn't like my beard at first. Then it grew on me.
 Did you hear about the crossed-eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils?
 When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.
 When chemists die, they barium.
 I stayed up all night to see where the sun went, and then it dawned on me.
 I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can't put it down.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango

Boatboy24 said:


>


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95782



Hey! It's VERIFIED!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## ibglowin

Somebody will turn those into BBQ smokers in no time at all!



GaDawg said:


> View attachment 95793


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Somebody will turn those into BBQ smokers in no time at all!


A little sandblasting, a coat of paint and I'd use them. But then I live near Cold Water Creek. 









Florissant school to close after radioactive material found inside


A Missouri school board decided Tuesday to shut down a grade school that sits near a contaminated creek after a study funded by law firms involved in a class-ac




krcgtv.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## mat_ski

Sage said:


> View attachment 95818



This is gold. Stealing it!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> View attachment 95814


I watched a fashion show once. I realized that Ron White is correct -- you can't fix stupid.

Nope, not the designers or the models. The people buying this stuff.

It also reminds me of something my Mom said: "Some people have more money than brains."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

Years ago, when I was working, our boss was complaining to all of us that he wanted to see more "commitment," and not just "involvement" in our projects. He said, "If you don't know the difference, think about a ham and egg breakfast. A chicken was involved, but a pig was committed."


----------



## Rocky

I may have posted this before, but it is one of my favorite quotes.

*“It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat.”*

_ (Theodore Roosevelt. Speech at the Sorbonne, Paris, April 23, 1910)_


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Vern

Rocky said:


> I may have posted this before, but it is one of my favorite quotes.
> 
> *“It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat.”*
> 
> _ (Theodore Roosevelt. Speech at the Sorbonne, Paris, April 23, 1910)_


So true.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Years ago, when I was working, our boss was complaining to all of us that he wanted to see more "commitment," and not just "involvement" in our projects. He said, "If you don't know the difference, think about a ham and egg breakfast. A chicken was involved, but a pig was committed."
> 
> View attachment 95828



Tell ya the truth, I never could understand how that old story is ever seen as MOTIVATIONAL! The "involved" chicken is strutting around while the "committed" pig is *DEAD! *


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> I may have posted this before, but it is one of my favorite quotes.
> 
> *“It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat.”*
> 
> _ (Theodore Roosevelt. Speech at the Sorbonne, Paris, April 23, 1910)My _



My favorite quote, by anyone, anywhere, anytime. It is on my wall in the office.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> Tell ya the truth, I never could understand how that old story is ever seen as MOTIVATIONAL! The "involved" chicken is strutting around while the "committed" pig is *DEAD! *


Jim, have you ever heard the story of the traveling salesman who is on a farm and notices a pig with two wooded rear legs. He asked the farmer for the story behind this phenomenon and the farmer said, 

"That is no ordinary pig! One night our house caught fire and we were all asleep. The pig made such a commotion that it woke us and saved our lives. Then there was the time our youngest child fell in the pond and would have drowned had the pig not jumped in and saved him."

The salesman was impressed, and said, "Yes, I see, but why the two wooden legs?"

The farmer said, "Hell, Mister, you don't eat a pig like that all at one time!"


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Jim, have you ever heard the story of the traveling salesman who is on a farm and notices a pig with two wooded rear legs. He asked the farmer for the story behind this phenomenon and the farmer said,
> 
> "That is no ordinary pig! One night our house caught fire and we were all asleep. The pig made such a commotion that it woke us and saved our lives. Then there was the time our youngest child fell in the pond and would have drowned had the pig not jumped in and saved him."
> 
> The salesman was impressed, and said, "Yes, I see, but why the two wooden legs?"
> 
> The farmer said, "Hell, Mister, you don't eat a pig like that all at one time!"



Yep, another oldie!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## winemaker81

Carlin said some amazingly obvious things that no one else thought of. Which fits this meme!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 95881


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 95886
> View attachment 95887



Just be sure you leave him milk and cookies, @ibglowin.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky

> *Steve lived all his life in the Florida Keys and is on his deathbed and knows the end is near. His nurse, his wife, his daughter and two sons are with him. He asks for two witnesses to be present, and a camcorder be in place to record his last wishes, and when all is ready, he begins to speak:
> 
> "My son, Doug, I want you to take the Ocean Reef houses"
> 
> "My daughter Kelly, you take the apartments between mile markers 100 and Tavernier."
> 
> "My son, Kevin, I want you to take the offices over in the Marathon Government Center."
> 
> "Cathy, my dear wife, please take all the residential buildings on the bay side on Blackwater Sound."
> 
> The nurse and witnesses are blown away as they did not realize his extensive holdings, and as Steve slips away, the nurse says, "Your husband must have been such a hard-working man to have accumulated all this property."
> 
> The wife replies, "The butthead had a paper route."*


----------



## Rocky

> *Remember, next time you hate your life, it's all about perspective. I have a friend who reads 2-3 books a week, works out twice a day, and has people who want to have sex with him all the time, yet complains about how much he hates prison.*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Some of our favorite rock stars from their younger days.......


----------



## cmason1957

To my neighbors,
I don't mean to be a Grinch, however.... to those of you who are placing Christmas lights/decorations in your yards, please avoid using anything with Red or Blue flashing lights altogether! Every time I come around the corner, I think it's the police. I have to break hard, toss my whiskey & coke out the window, fasten my seat belt, throw my phone on the floor, turn my radio down, extinguish my joint, and push the gun under the seat, all while trying to drive. It's just too much drama, even for Christmas. Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.......


----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

I do know mosh pits still exist, not because I'm moshing in them, but sometimes I go to concerts and feel like I got lucky getting up near the front of a general admission (no seating) show, and then a mosh pit breaks out next to me and I have to either back up or prepare to be moshed upon. Still found this funny:


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## RevA




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden




----------



## winemanden




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemanden

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 96035



Most youngsters in the UK don't even know what coal is. As an ex coal mine worker I find that very sad!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96058


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

This is a tough one....... LOL


----------



## Gilmango

ibglowin said:


> This is a tough one....... LOL
> 
> View attachment 96121


#11 then the original #8, then #12
Moving on the prison hooch subreddit is hilarious if you dare look at it, all about ways to make booze from anything, like folks who are incarcerated are forced to do (pro tip - do whatever you can to get a job in the kitchen):


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemanden said:


> Most youngsters in the UK don't even know what coal is. As an ex coal mine worker I find that very sad!


As a kid, one of my chores morning and eve was to shovel coal to fill the stoker. Had to stay warm in the winter. Amazing how much has changed in half a century, or so.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> As a kid, one of my chores morning and eve was to shovel coal to fill the stoker. Had to stay warm in the winter. Amazing how much has changed in half a century, or so.



For the first 15 years on the farm, we heated with wood. Period. So I know those kind of chores. And no, back in the '90s it was not 65 degrees and humid on December nights like it is here now. We ran the *A-frickin'-C* last night! A FIRST for December. smh...


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96151



As if his Scientology spiel wouldn't be enough! 

Well, I was wrong. And thanks to @ibglowin for calling me right out on it, too!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> As if his Scientology spiel wouldn't be enough!


Who Hanks? He is not a Scientologist.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> As if his Scientology spiel wouldn't be enough!


Are you thinking of the other famous actor Tom (as in Cruise)?


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Are you thinking of the other famous actor Tom (as in Cruise)?


Oh yeah. Right. Not much of a U.S. star-struck guy here. 





^^^ The last Hanks movie I saw.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Hanks


----------



## jswordy

mikewatkins727 said:


> Hanks



Piling on.


----------



## Neb Farmer

Hanks for the memories !


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

*A blonde who lived in California was sick of the world, of Covid-19, Russian belligerence, China, global warming, racial tensions, and the rest of the disturbing stories that occupy media headlines.

She drove her car into her garage and then sealed every doorway and window as best she could. She got back into the car and wound down all the windows, selected her favorite radio station, started the car, and revved it to a slow idle.

Two days later, a worried neighbor peered through her garage window and saw her in the car. She notified the emergency services, and they broke in, pulling her from the car. A little sip of water and, surprisingly, she was in perfect condition, but her Tesla had a dead battery.*


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96205






My ticket. The Doobie Brothers / Van Halen / Journey / Atlanta Rhythm Section, on an island in the middle of the Mississippi River. "Black Water" with the river rolling on by behind the stage. $10, tax included.









Van Halen & Journey Play Mississippi River Jam — July 16, 1978


Killer photos and local review from Van Halen & Journey at the Mississippi River Jam in 1978!




www.vhnd.com


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

And these are the FEMALES!!!


----------



## ibglowin

The average Ticketmaster "convenience fee" is now 27%. So on a cheap concert ticket that cost only $300 (that's cheap these days) you will pay TM over $80 just for them to sell you that ticket!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 96210
> 
> 
> My ticket. The Doobie Brothers / Van Halen / Journey / Atlanta Rhythm Section, on an island in the middle of the Mississippi River. "Black Water" with the river rolling on by behind the stage. $10, tax included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Halen & Journey Play Mississippi River Jam — July 16, 1978
> 
> 
> Killer photos and local review from Van Halen & Journey at the Mississippi River Jam in 1978!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vhnd.com


----------



## JustJoe

ibglowin said:


> The average Ticketmaster "convenience fee" is now 27%. So on a cheap concert ticket that cost only $300 (that's cheap these days) you will pay TM over $80 just for them to sell you that ticket!


what price will put concerts out of business??


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Sage

Lousy drawing directions... After detailing it turned into an Elk.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

I cannot argue with his logic.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 96246



 Tonight's supper...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemanden




----------



## winemanden




----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> View attachment 96252



Yep, people in the US complain but at least we don't have double-digit inflation like Europe does. I read the European media and I was amazed when they crowed that inflation was "down" to 10% in the EU.


----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> Yep, people in the US complain but at least we don't have double-digit inflation like Europe does. I read the European media and I was amazed when they crowed that inflation was "down" to 10% in the EU.


Our inflation numbers and unemployment numbers are lower only because our government has "creative" ways of measuring them.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Our inflation numbers and unemployment numbers are lower only because our government has "creative" ways of measuring them.



Yeah, it's all a giant conspiracy.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> Yeah, it's all a giant conspiracy.


I assume that is a sardonic comment, Jim. I did not say anything about "conspiracy." I don't know the formula they use for measuring "inflation." In any case, it is only a number. What is really important to people is the money they have to spend. In my simplistic way of looking at it, I consider the price of essentials such as gas, food, clothing, utilities and shelter, and not the items bought with disposable income. I do most of the shopping for food in our family and I know that the prices of many foods are up 40% or more. Gasoline is up over 50%, interest rates and rent have spiked, etc. These do not portend an inflation rate of 8-9%.

Regarding unemployment, not counting people as unemployed who are not actively looking for a job is very convenient. By that "logic", if everyone stopped looking for work, our unemployment rate would be 0%. People who are getting government assistance that exceeds what they could earn on the job, without doing anything are unlikely to take jobs that pay the same amount or even a little more.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## GaDawg

Rocky said:


> I assume that is a sardonic comment, Jim. I did not say anything about "conspiracy." I don't know the formula they use for measuring "inflation." In any case, it is only a number. What is really important to people is the money they have to spend. In my simplistic way of looking at it, I consider the price of essentials such as gas, food, clothing, utilities and shelter, and not the items bought with disposable income. I do most of the shopping for food in our family and I know that the prices of many foods are up 40% or more. Gasoline is up over 50%, interest rates and rent have spiked, etc. These do not portend an inflation rate of 8-9%.
> 
> Regarding unemployment, not counting people as unemployed who are not actively looking for a job is very convenient. By that "logic", if everyone stopped looking for work, our unemployment rate would be 0%. People who are getting government assistance that exceeds what they could earn on the job, without doing anything are unlikely to take jobs that pay the same amount or even a little more.











Consumer Price Index Frequently Asked Questions : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


Consumer Price Index Frequently Asked Questions




www.bls.gov


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> I assume that is a sardonic comment, Jim. I did not say anything about "conspiracy." I don't know the formula they use for measuring "inflation." In any case, it is only a number. What is really important to people is the money they have to spend. In my simplistic way of looking at it, I consider the price of essentials such as gas, food, clothing, utilities and shelter, and not the items bought with disposable income. I do most of the shopping for food in our family and I know that the prices of many foods are up 40% or more. Gasoline is up over 50%, interest rates and rent have spiked, etc. These do not portend an inflation rate of 8-9%.
> 
> Regarding unemployment, not counting people as unemployed who are not actively looking for a job is very convenient. By that "logic", if everyone stopped looking for work, our unemployment rate would be 0%. People who are getting government assistance that exceeds what they could earn on the job, without doing anything are unlikely to take jobs that pay the same amount or even a little more.



But other than that, everything is just great!  I was the one who said it's all a giant conspiracy – not you.  Once enough people are thrown out of work, inflation will subside. We have not yet even begun to start to achieve that goal, but we are working on it. That's economics – a giant conspiracy!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96326


In 1974 Burger King started the "have it your way" campaign. My dad's response was, "This isn't Burger King. You will have it MY way."

He said it with a smile, but he wasn't kidding. I laughed at the time, as it was timed just right, it was funny, AND I knew he wasn't kidding.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 96335



Truth. And if you hadn't posted this, I would have forgotten that an air filter for my car is currently on its way here from Amazon!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL My subscribe and save item on the way........


----------



## Rocky

A Heavenly Christmas Story...

Three good old boys died on December 1st and were met by Saint Peter at the Pearly Gates. "In honor of the Holy Season, you must possess something that is symbolic of Christmas."

The three nervously fumbled through their pockets. The Texan pulled out a lighter, lit it and said, "This is a candle!"

"You may enter," said Saint Peter.

The lumberjack from Minnesota pulled out his key ring, shook it and said, "These are bells!"

"You may enter," said Saint Peter.

The Steelworker from Pittsburgh pulled out a pair of women's panties and said, "These are Carol's."

Hey, it was worth a shot!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Truth. And if you hadn't posted this, I would have forgotten that an air filter for my car is currently on its way here from Amazon!



Helpful hint: Go to rockauto.com. Find and click "Promotions and Rebates." Click on "Exclusive! Wholesaler closeout parts." Look up your filters. Order. I buy them by the gross for less than half what the parts store charges, and I use only WIX, so I save quite a lot even with shipping charges. You're welcome.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Helpful hint: Go to rockauto.com. Find and click "Promotions and Rebates." Click on "Exclusive! Wholesaler closeout parts." Look up your filters. Order. I buy them by the gross for less than half what the parts store charges, and I use only WIX, so I save quite a lot even with shipping charges. You're welcome.



That is a good idea. I have spent a lot of dosh at Rock in the last few years (on projects), but I don't ever think of them for routine maintenance items!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> That is a good idea. I have spent a lot of dosh at Rock in the last few years (on projects), but I don't ever think of them for routine maintenance items!


All my wearables come from their clearance area - brakes, filters, etc. I once bought a stockpile of Anco wiper blades to fit my cars for a buck each. No brainer.


----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 96380


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

*Here we go with the flocking 
Christmas tree again!

*


----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> *Here we go with the flocking
> Christmas tree again!
> View attachment 96386
> *


I guess shown in the picture is a Mother Flocker!


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> *Here we go with the flocking
> Christmas tree again!
> View attachment 96386
> *


WOW, that is so old fashioned, you must be close to retirement age .


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 96406



BRILLIANT!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango

Not sure if WMT is ready for 'your mama' humor but at least it isn't political:


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## vinny

Gilmango said:


> Not sure if WMT is ready for 'your mama' humor but at least it isn't political:
> View attachment 96422


Ready and willing!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 96439



I was going to ask what you did on your first day of retirement, but I think I've figured it out.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I was going to ask what you did on your first day of retirement, but I think I've figured it out.



Same as every other day!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> I have a hard time fathoming that someone would think that way!


yup, when the same city folk that use others property to skate board move to the country,,,,
Dawg


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> You must not have lived in the country, then, I guess. I have had people grow marijuana on mine! And in my state, possession of 1-5 plants is an automatic 6-10 years in prison. I also have a neighbor with a bad septic system. But he fixed it by channeling the overflow into my pasture. And people move out here from the city and say, well we are in the country now, so the dog can run fee! The dog packs up with others, comes to my place and kills goats. Then there are the hunters and fishermen who think all land is public. Did you know that if someone is trespassing on your land and they get hurt, you are liable? Sigh...


When I lived waaaay down a dirt road in the middle of nowhere, someone decided my land was a good place to actually cut a trail for them to ride their dirt bikes. They used a chainsaw to cut trees as big as 6" dia. as well as clear brush etc. Eventually I caught them still working on the trail and they were highly put out that I made them stop and told them they could not ride on my property. Oh, and the land was posted to begin with. These were not grade school kids - they looked like early to mid 20s.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> When I lived waaaay down a dirt road in the middle of nowhere, someone decided my land was a good place to actually cut a trail for them to ride their dirt bikes. They used a chainsaw to cut trees as big as 6" dia. as well as clear brush etc. Eventually I caught them still working on the trail and they were highly put out that I made them stop and told them they could not ride on my property. Oh, and the land was posted to begin with. These were not grade school kids - they looked like early to mid 20s.


My cousin had a problem with snowmobilers -- they kept tearing up her property, and went as far as cutting a chain that blocked the trail they had made. Posted signs don't deter some folks.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> My cousin had a problem with snowmobilers -- they kept tearing up her property, and went as far as cutting a chain that blocked the trail they had made. Posted signs don't deter some folks.


do you remember them 3 wheelers back before Quads, well, some ole boys, lawyers, business owners and the such , decided, that my land was just right for that sort of thang, low and behold , (((although never proven or disproven in a court of law)))) apparently a mean deer shot the engine from between a doctors legs while riding on my land, after the court case against me was hopelessly deadlocked, no more people wanted to ride my land, dang deer anyway, and yup true story, i still wonder why people whisper, that man is crazy,,, NO, that man ((me)) is left alone to enjoy a clam peaceful life,,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 96466


Who builds them and are they on Ebay yet ?


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> yup, when the same city folk that use others property to skate board move to the country,,,,
> Dawg



You know, a lot of the incidents that were being referenced in that thread (2 years ago!) were carried out by country folk, like Jim's neighbor.


----------



## Sage

Had guy looking at buying my house (with 5 acres, very steep ground, only flat spot was the yard). He looked around and said great spot, lots of room for the grandkids to ride their motorcycles. I said I don't allow riders on my property, they cause erosion. He looked pissed and left.

Did I mention that I hate off-road bikes.... Erosion, noise and frequently O respect for anything. (Apparently grandpa too)


----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> Did I mention that I hate off-road bikes.... Erosion, noise and frequently O respect for anything. (Apparently grandpa too)


The few ruin it for the many.

Most of us were raised well and taught to respect nature.


----------



## Sage

What set me off was his attitude that buying the house and 5 acres ment everything in sight was theirs to use. 

I was putting a gate up with large no trespassing sign. Kid rides up on motorcycle and asks why. I told him someone has been riding up there and hill climbing causing erosion. "Not me!!!" Yeah right..
His dad owned 3000 acres around me. Go tear up your own land!


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley

If you are flying around and see someone you know .


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> What set me off was his attitude that buying the house and 5 acres ment everything in sight was theirs to use.
> 
> I was putting a gate up with large no trespassing sign. Kid rides up on motorcycle and asks why. I told him someone has been riding up there and hill climbing causing erosion. "Not me!!!" Yeah right..
> His dad owned 3000 acres around me. Go tear up your own land!


I caught a guy cutting wood on my land. First he told me it was crown land, then he told me it was good for the forest. 

I told him to get off my property. 

It all comes down to respect.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> Why not give all the funny meme's out there a place to reside here on WMT. Only hard rule is no political meme's of any nature.


Absolutey … well said old chap … we share your journey … and BTW - Merry Christmas to all you guys and girls whom I have never met but who's 'handles' I recognise. This has been an interesting year . A year that potentially would have been depressing if we did not have such a supportive and collegial blog to centre our thoughts. Take care folks. And drink what you like … aim for the sky ….


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Why waste shots on the range! LOL


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I caught a guy cutting wood on my land. First he told me it was crown land, then he told me it was good for the forest.
> 
> I told him to get off my property.
> 
> It all comes down to respect.



And that's not even respect for land, it's respect for property rights. I've got 4 subdivisions around me now that weren't here 32 years ago. City folks "move to the country" in them and then they just let Fido roam. "Hey, we're in the country now." 

What they don't know is that once Fido is out of a sight, he forms up with pack and can cause holy hell for farmers. 

It was a pleasant morning when I came out to leave for work. Then I heard the screaming. Four dogs had one of my goats down in. the barn. They'd already killed 8, but that wasn't enough, They were tormenting this poor nanny after having broken her leg. One of the dogs was a pup. They were fortunate I didn't stop to get my gun before running to the barn. They'd dug under my solid net wire fence. A nice day at work turned into a day of shooting that goat, then burying all 9 of them, then PTSD.

I once saw 2 Dacshunds running my cow herd ragged. I knew which neighbor owned those dogs, so I rounded them up and brought them to her door, one under each arm. "Ma'am," I said, "I'm bringing these back this time, but next time they run my cattle you won't ever see them again." End of problem.

Ever since that goat killing at my place, I practice the Triple S --- Shoot, Shovel and Shut up.

I never did find out whose this one was...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96529



HAHAHA, they just voted him off the island, too! 57% said please don't be Twitter's CEO anymore!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GaDawg




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin

New big screen TV for Xmas!


----------



## Sage




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

My area is not getting snow, but when it does, this painting will be posted by everyone!!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> And that's not even respect for land, it's respect for property rights. I've got 4 subdivisions around me now that weren't here 32 years ago. City folks "move to the country" in them and then they just let Fido roam. "Hey, we're in the country now."
> 
> What they don't know is that once Fido is out of a sight, he forms up with pack and can cause holy hell for farmers.
> 
> It was a pleasant morning when I came out to leave for work. Then I heard the screaming. Four dogs had one of my goats down in. the barn. They'd already killed 8, but that wasn't enough, They were tormenting this poor nanny after having broken her leg. One of the dogs was a pup. They were fortunate I didn't stop to get my gun before running to the barn. They'd dug under my solid net wire fence. A nice day at work turned into a day of shooting that goat, then burying all 9 of them, then PTSD.
> 
> I once saw 2 Dacshunds running my cow herd ragged. I knew which neighbor owned those dogs, so I rounded them up and brought them to her door, one under each arm. "Ma'am," I said, "I'm bringing these back this time, but next time they run my cattle you won't ever see them again." End of problem.
> 
> Ever since that goat killing at my place, I practice the Triple S --- Shoot, Shovel and Shut up.
> 
> I never did find out whose this one was...
> 
> View attachment 96537


We have the same issues here. I asked one guy who he thought owned the land he was on (me), and he responded with 'the forest owns it". I told him to get off and don't come back. And farmers around he have been known to shoot roaming dogs and cats. The animal control folks say to treat them as any other wild animal. It's unfortunate that the owners and idiots. The animals are just doing what comes natural. Dig the hole, fill, and put a brush pile on it.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> View attachment 96434


You been spying on me


----------



## cmason1957




----------



## cmason1957




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

And a perennial classic!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## wood1954

Rocky said:


> I assume that is a sardonic comment, Jim. I did not say anything about "conspiracy." I don't know the formula they use for measuring "inflation." In any case, it is only a number. What is really important to people is the money they have to spend. In my simplistic way of looking at it, I consider the price of essentials such as gas, food, clothing, utilities and shelter, and not the items bought with disposable income. I do most of the shopping for food in our family and I know that the prices of many foods are up 40% or more. Gasoline is up over 50%, interest rates and rent have spiked, etc. These do not portend an inflation rate of 8-9%.
> 
> Regarding unemployment, not counting people as unemployed who are not actively looking for a job is very convenient. By that "logic", if everyone stopped looking for work, our unemployment rate would be 0%. People who are getting government assistance that exceeds what they could earn on the job, without doing anything are unlikely to take jobs that pay the same amount or even a little more.


I was at the store the other day and a lady was complaining about the price of eggs, so I explained about bird flu and the millions of chickens that have been killed thus removing them from the egg laying process and she was amazed, never heard anything about it. Just blamed “them” for causing her pain. The general level of ignorance in this country is scaring the shit out of me.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96617


Moosejaw is one of the larger cities in Saskatchewan. I was feeling some real Canadian pride for a moment, but after a search, I see the pride is all yours. 100% American!


----------



## wood1954

jswordy said:


> And that's not even respect for land, it's respect for property rights. I've got 4 subdivisions around me now that weren't here 32 years ago. City folks "move to the country" in them and then they just let Fido roam. "Hey, we're in the country now."
> 
> What they don't know is that once Fido is out of a sight, he forms up with pack and can cause holy hell for farmers.
> 
> It was a pleasant morning when I came out to leave for work. Then I heard the screaming. Four dogs had one of my goats down in. the barn. They'd already killed 8, but that wasn't enough, They were tormenting this poor nanny after having broken her leg. One of the dogs was a pup. They were fortunate I didn't stop to get my gun before running to the barn. They'd dug under my solid net wire fence. A nice day at work turned into a day of shooting that goat, then burying all 9 of them, then PTSD.
> 
> I once saw 2 Dacshunds running my cow herd ragged. I knew which neighbor owned those dogs, so I rounded them up and brought them to her door, one under each arm. "Ma'am," I said, "I'm bringing these back this time, but next time they run my cattle you won't ever see them again." End of problem.
> 
> Ever since that goat killing at my place, I practice the Triple S --- Shoot, Shovel and Shut up.
> 
> I never did find out whose this one was...
> 
> View attachment 96537


My neighbors let their two Great Danes run wild, after we caught them on camera I talked to him and said anyone hunting on my property has permission to shoot his dogs. Now they are behind a fence. If I had your problem I’d be shooting as well.


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Rocky

wood1954 said:


> I was at the store the other day and a lady was complaining about the price of eggs, so I explained about bird flu and the millions of chickens that have been killed thus removing them from the egg laying process and she was amazed, never heard anything about it. Just blamed “them” for causing her pain. The general level of ignorance in this country is scaring the shit out of me.


...and the general level of naiveté is scaring the shit out of me. There does not seem to be any _shortage_ of eggs, indeed the cooler is as full as it has ever been. When I questioned a manager about the price increase, there was no mention of "bird flu" but he did mention the 2x increase in diesel fuel and the difficulty in getting deliveries due to that. It may be my cynical nature, but I attribute at least a portion of the price increases we are seeing to a. greed and b. "get well" (by which I mean companies which have had bad quarters or years are making up lost ground).


----------



## ratflinger




----------



## vinny

Rocky said:


> ...and the general level of naiveté is scaring the shit out of me. There does not seem to be any _shortage_ of eggs, indeed the cooler is as full as it has ever been. When I questioned a manager about the price increase, there was no mention of "bird flu" but he did mention the 2x increase in diesel fuel and the difficulty in getting deliveries due to that. It may be my cynical nature, but I attribute at least a portion of the price increases we are seeing to a. greed and b. "get well" (by which I mean companies which have had bad quarters or years are making up lost ground).


Perhaps I am just too suspicious, but when you hear of a Hutterite colony in the area being forced to kill their flock when it was proven healthy, it raises suspicions beyond incompetence, and brings it to intention. 

It started in the papers and news. The colony was in between two other poultry farms that were being forced to wipe out their entire flock. The Hutterites challenged and paid for external testing. This is when the papers went silent. They brought it to court and the pressure and publicity just stopped, but it was just expected that they should slaughter the whole flock because surrounding farms had been forced to. 

There was a week, only a few weeks ago, that the egg shelf was bare in my local store. I find every time that happens it is enough to justify the doubling of the cost. Lumber, parts, and equipment supplies. Electrical wiring... I heard that the copper was easy to find, but they couldn't get enough plastic for the shielding. The next roll of wire I bought went from $58 to $160, for standard 14/2 house wiring.


----------



## winemaker81

I am totally amazed by modern fashion.







this is not a compliment .......


----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> I am totally amazed by modern fashion.
> 
> View attachment 96623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not a compliment .......


Whoever designed that atrocity really needs a therapist.


----------



## ibglowin

Our small town is not just a one horse company town for employment via the National Lab but also for groceries. We have a Smiths (Kroger) Hypermarket in Los Alamos as well as a smaller Smiths here in White Rock and that's it. I do most of the foraging for food and I have seen grocery prices go up almost weekly over the past 18 months. We have had weeks at times when not only the egg shelves were completely empty but also the milk aisle. I have seen the price of produce on items go from $0.99/lb to now $2.00/lb. Mrs IB loves her Reddi Whip on top of her morning greek yogurt. It has gone from $4.79/bottle to now over $7.50 a bottle. Meat and chicken forget about it.

Corporations are reporting record profits each quarter in most every sector of the stock market and I don't think its any secret that the main reason is they are raising prices faster than they actually need to to make the same amount of profit as before. Oil companies are the best at this. Any hint of a supply reduction and the price of gas goes up immediately but then when that supply goes back up the price of gas trickles down at a snails pace.

Kroger has reported record profits this year..........









Kroger hikes forecast after stronger grocery sales top estimates


Kroger raised its forecast after its earnings topped expectations, with inflation pushing up the prices that shoppers pay for groceries.




www.cnbc.com













Profiteering Watch: Kroger Boasts $566M Net Income After Marking Up Consumer Prices - Accountable US







accountable.us








Rocky said:


> ...and the general level of naiveté is scaring the shit out of me. There does not seem to be any _shortage_ of eggs, indeed the cooler is as full as it has ever been. When I questioned a manager about the price increase, there was no mention of "bird flu" but he did mention the 2x increase in diesel fuel and the difficulty in getting deliveries due to that. It may be my cynical nature, but I attribute at least a portion of the price increases we are seeing to a. greed and b. "get well" (by which I mean companies which have had bad quarters or years are making up lost ground).


----------



## winemaker81

JustJoe said:


> Whoever designed that atrocity really needs a therapist.


I disagree. The person who designed that is a genius, after all, he/she/it got people to believe it's fashion. That takes exceptional ability.

The people who believe it's fashion need therapy.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96607



My Uncle Phil turned 95 on Dec. 10. Still push mows his yard and clears his own snow from sidewalks and drive. I call him to wish him happy birthday, and he said, "I do as much for myself as I can because I think it keeps me going. My goal is 100." He has had one heart attack quite a few years ago, but I think he'll make it.


----------



## jswordy

Gilmango said:


> View attachment 96620


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> ...and the general level of naiveté is scaring the shit out of me. There does not seem to be any _shortage_ of eggs, indeed the cooler is as full as it has ever been. When I questioned a manager about the price increase, there was no mention of "bird flu" but he did mention the 2x increase in diesel fuel and the difficulty in getting deliveries due to that. It may be my cynical nature, but I attribute at least a portion of the price increases we are seeing to a. greed and b. "get well" (by which I mean companies which have had bad quarters or years are making up lost ground).



Oh, it's very real. There is a shortage of eggs, but as with most U.S. commodities, higher prices are chiefly being driven by speculators getting richer from the situation at hand.









Bird flu prompts slaughter of 1.8M chickens in Nebraska


OMAHA, Neb. (AP) — Nebraska agriculture officials say another 1.8 million chickens must be killed after bird flu was found on a farm in the latest sign that the outbreak that has already prompted the slaughter of more than 50 million birds nationwide continues to spread.




apnews.com













WSDA cries fowl as bird flu hits commercial livestock population


Some commercial livestock is being infected by contagious avian influenza, commonly known as bird flu, according to the WSDA.



mynorthwest.com













'This is real:' Historic bird flu believed to be killing record number of iconic species in Colorado


For Jeff Travis and his guiding outfit on Colorado’s southeast plains, the hunt for an iconic, winged migrant has been different this season.




gazette.com





Canada...



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/bird-flu-outbreaks-threat-1.6684560



Europe...









Avian flu has led to the killing of 140m farmed birds since last October


Culls and compensation have cost hundreds of millions of pounds in the US, UK and Europe, with current outbreak predicted to worsen




www.theguardian.com













Europe plagued by 'most devastating' bird flu outbreak ever, EU says


Europe has been gripped by its "most devastating" ever outbreak of bird flu in the past year, European health authorities said on Tuesday as experts study the feasibility of vaccinations.




www.france24.com





Egg production...






Eggs Profile







www.agmrc.org





Note in the above, it says eggs are sold as commodities. That means there is a commodity bid trade built on their sale. This is where almost all the increase in prices is coming from, speculation on future egg supplies in a bird flu influenced market. Here is the recent report. Also note: "Offerings are light. Supplies are light to moderate." 



https://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/pybshellegg.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

The nice thing about country living is the residents don't play the games the markets do. I get farm fresh eggs, better than any organic or free range label, for $6 an 18 pack. 

God forbid I get a craving for Iceberg lettuce, though. That was $5 a head last time I was in town.


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> ...and the general level of naiveté is scaring the shit out of me. There does not seem to be any _shortage_ of eggs, indeed the cooler is as full as it has ever been. When I questioned a manager about the price increase, there was no mention of "bird flu" but he did mention the 2x increase in diesel fuel and the difficulty in getting deliveries due to that. It may be my cynical nature, but I attribute at least a portion of the price increases we are seeing to a. greed and b. "get well" (by which I mean companies which have had bad quarters or years are making up lost ground).


In the UK, 'Which' magazine did a survey on price rises. They found that supermarkets cheaper, own brand products had risen almost three times as much as branded stuff. That seems to me to be very clever marketing as more people are buying own brands due to cost of living going up.* Maintain profit margins. at all cost.*


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> My Uncle Phil turned 95 on Dec. 10. Still push mows his yard and clears his own snow from sidewalks and drive. I call him to wish him happy birthday, and he said, "I do as much for myself as I can because I think it keeps me going. My goal is 100." He has had one heart attack quite a few years ago, but I think he'll make it.


People seem amazed that I mow my lawns and trim the hedge when I'm pushing 90. I'm amazed myself sometimes.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> The nice thing about country living is the residents don't play the games the markets do. I get farm fresh eggs, better than any organic or free range label, for $6 an 18 pack.
> 
> God forbid I get a craving for Iceberg lettuce, though. That was $5 a head last time I was in town.



I am still getting mine down the road for $3 a dozen cuz yard bugs are free feed. Mmmm... Can't beat the yardbird flavor, in eggs or meat. We're growing our own salad materials. Also mmm...


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> People seem amazed that I mow my lawns and trim the hedge when I'm pushing 90. I'm amazed myself sometimes.



Are you really pushing 90? Wow, congratulations! I'd rather sit on my ass and drink, to be honest, but I stay busy cuz – USE IT or LOSE IT!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> I am still getting mine down the road for $3 a dozen cuz yard bugs are free feed. Mmmm... Can't beat the yardbird flavor, in eggs or meat. We're growing our own salad materials. Also mmm...


We pay about the same if you account for the exchange rate.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96628



I think Halmark and J-Lo are in a race.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> We pay about the same if you account for the exchange rate.



Don't tell her, but I'd pay $6 for that flavor. SHHH!


----------



## Sage

Annual hump day!!!

Days start getting longer!!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

Picked up a dozen Jumbo eggs today at the local grocery store for $3.99. A dozen large were $5.49. I thought maybe the jumbos were short dated but nope. Late January expiration date.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

Crap, I thought I had the day off.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Picked up a dozen Jumbo eggs today at the local grocery store for $3.99. A dozen large were $5.49. I thought maybe the jumbos were short dated but nope. Late January expiration date.



Time to buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## Khristyjeff




----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96652


I am sure Maria and Elmer Fett still struggle to understand why Jango and Bobba never wanted to carry on the family business. It was left to the eldest, Ed, to hold up the family name.


----------



## vinny

So many comments on the cold. The wind has died down, it's a balmy -34!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> So many comments on the cold. The wind has died down, it's a balmy -34!



Woke up to 42 and expecting a 30-40 degree drop over the next few hours. And it's raining now - that'll be fun on the roads this afternoon.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Woke up to 42 and expecting a 30-40 degree drop over the next few hours. And it's raining now - that'll be fun on the roads this afternoon.


well, hopefully it doesn't turn into a skating rink. I don't like it when in fluctuates in the warmer temps. I prefer the middle road, but I will take these extreme temps over ice and freezing rain.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Woke up to 42 and expecting a 30-40 degree drop over the next few hours. And it's raining now - that'll be fun on the roads this afternoon.



After much TV weather sturm and drang about flash freezing, all the cold did here was what it usually does when it gets cold fast. It DRIED the roads.


----------



## jswordy

Meanwhile in the Midwest, aka @Arne Country...


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> Are you really pushing 90? Wow, congratulations! I'd rather sit on my ass and drink, to be honest, but I stay busy cuz – USE IT or LOSE IT!


True, been making country wines for 65 years. I think the tannins have helped preserve me.


----------



## winemanden

bstnh1 said:


> Picked up a dozen Jumbo eggs today at the local grocery store for $3.99. A dozen large were $5.49. I thought maybe the jumbos were short dated but nope. Late January expiration date.


I learn something new every day. I didn't know Elephants laid eggs!


----------



## winemanden




----------



## jswordy

Christmas in Jamaica...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> After much TV weather sturm and drang about flash freezing, all the cold did here was what it usually does when it gets cold fast. It DRIED the roads.



Yep, we got lucky, the hurricane winds dried the roads before they could freeze.


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> Meanwhile in the Midwest, aka @Arne Country...
> 
> View attachment 96674


Its pretty much past. Supposed to be below zero in the morning in the teens afternoon. Thanks for the warning, Jim. Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, we got lucky, the hurricane winds dried the roads before they could freeze.



When the ground/road temp is high and a quick freeze comes, the road dry off every single time here. They did it in the Midwest when I lived there, and also in Va. So where this whole *BE VERY AFRAID *due to flash freezing BS got started, I dunno. I was driving today on perfectly dry roads and the radio was going off about how travel in our area could be treacherous.


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> Its pretty much past. Supposed to be below zero in the morning in the teens afternoon. Thanks for the warning, Jim. Arne.



We didn't even get but a trace of snow. Just real cold. You could not pay me enough to live in Buffalo, NY, though...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Dear Floridians, 

You are going to be ok!
Here are some quick tips for those who aren’t sure how they are supposed to navigate this weekend’s unholy cold weather. 

🏝 Wear real shoes. Your flip flops will have to fend for themselves for a few days. They will be okay. 

🏝 Socks! Wear them. Preferably with real shoes.

🏝 Put the doors back on your Jeeps. 

🏝 Consider pants. The extra fabric may feel a tad foreign at first, but you gotta power through. 

🏝 Stock your fridge now. Publix will be closed. Assume a record number of employees will call in dead. They’ve never been this cold before.

🏝 You've likely never noticed it but there is a setting on your AC unit at home that makes it blow out warm air. Use it. Look for a little fire symbol or the word H E A T

🏝 There is also a similar function for the ac in your car… and turn off the seat AC feature.

🏝 Umbrella. Use an umbrella if you do venture outside. Not for rain, it will help you avoid head injuries caused by frozen iguanas falling from trees. Those suckers are heavy.

🏝 Wash your hair now. You’re not going to this weekend. Perhaps pick up some dry shampoo on your way to pick up the last Publix sub of the week. 

🏝 Take deep breaths, you got this. No deep breaths on Saturday though. You’re lungs aren’t used to air that cold. They will collapse… best hold your breath until Monday

Florida, may the odds be ever in your favor...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> When the ground/road temp is high and a quick freeze comes, the road dry off every single time here. They did it in the Midwest when I lived there, and also in Va. So where this whole *BE VERY AFRAID *due to flash freezing BS got started, I dunno. I was driving today on perfectly dry roads and the radio was going off about how travel in our area could be treacherous.


Areas in BC are experiencing colder temps than they are used to. City water mains are blowing up in the streets. 

Maybe? Where this whole* BE VERY AFRAID *due to flash freezing BS got started????


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Areas in BC are experiencing colder temps than they are used to. City water mains are blowing up in the streets.
> 
> Maybe? Where this whole* BE VERY AFRAID *due to flash freezing BS got started????


As you can clearly see from this official US government example, all weather ceases at the Canadian and Mexican borders. So I wouldn't know.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage




----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> View attachment 96725


I think there are some moments in the development of a civilization that you just can't recover from. 

I believe this is one!


----------



## Gilmango

Merry Christmas you animals, hope you got your gingerbread constructions made:


----------



## Gilmango

On a related note:


----------



## ChuckD

Sage said:


> View attachment 96725


Chicken flavor no less!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> So many comments on the cold. The wind has died down, it's a balmy -34!


 We had 9 F / -13 C yesterday morning. I grew up with weather like that, but decades in NC thinned my blood. I had to put a jacket on.

Seriously, I walked out in the garage in shorts and t-shirt, IMMEDIATELY realized that was a bad idea, and put on warmer clothes. That was in the garage. Outside was colder. Wind chill was below 0 F. On the plus side, it wasn't snowing.

Tire pressure was way low in our vehicles. Had to put air in all, although I didn't inflate to full max, as the temperature will go up.


----------



## jswordy

*Merry Christmas, Winos!


*


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We had 9 F / -13 C yesterday morning. I grew up with weather like that, but decades in NC thinned my blood. I had to put a jacket on.
> 
> Seriously, I walked out in the garage in shorts and t-shirt, IMMEDIATELY realized that was a bad idea, and put on warmer clothes. That was in the garage. Outside was colder. Wind chill was below 0 F. On the plus side, it wasn't snowing.
> 
> Tire pressure was way low in our vehicles. Had to put air in all, although I didn't inflate to full max, as the temperature will go up.


Yup, it's always an adjustment when you are not used to it. 

We are up to -14 today and it's a nice change after the deep freeze we just came out of. Suddenly it is so easy to heat the house.


----------



## Wayne Freeman

cmason1957 said:


> Dear Floridians,
> 
> You are going to be ok!
> Here are some quick tips for those who aren’t sure how they are supposed to navigate this weekend’s unholy cold weather.
> 
> 🏝 Wear real shoes. Your flip flops will have to fend for themselves for a few days. They will be okay.
> 
> 🏝 Socks! Wear them. Preferably with real shoes.
> 
> 🏝 Put the doors back on your Jeeps.
> 
> 🏝 Consider pants. The extra fabric may feel a tad foreign at first, but you gotta power through.
> 
> 🏝 Stock your fridge now. Publix will be closed. Assume a record number of employees will call in dead. They’ve never been this cold before.
> 
> 🏝 You've likely never noticed it but there is a setting on your AC unit at home that makes it blow out warm air. Use it. Look for a little fire symbol or the word H E A T
> 
> 🏝 There is also a similar function for the ac in your car… and turn off the seat AC feature.
> 
> 🏝 Umbrella. Use an umbrella if you do venture outside. Not for rain, it will help you avoid head injuries caused by frozen iguanas falling from trees. Those suckers are heavy.
> 
> 🏝 Wash your hair now. You’re not going to this weekend. Perhaps pick up some dry shampoo on your way to pick up the last Publix sub of the week.
> 
> 🏝 Take deep breaths, you got this. No deep breaths on Saturday though. You’re lungs aren’t used to air that cold. They will collapse… best hold your breath until Monday
> 
> Florida, may the odds be ever in your favor...


This is not much of an exaggeration. I lived in FL for a few years many years ago and I had a friend whose family moved there from NC when he was a very young child (so he was practically a native). He was well off, but he didn't own a jacket. When it got cold, he just went around shivering, refusing to admit that it did get cold sometimes in Florida.


----------



## Old Corker

winemaker81 said:


> Tire pressure was way low in our vehicles. Had to put air in all, although I didn't inflate to full max, as the temperature will go up.


When did air start behaving this way. Before my vehicles started monitoring the pressure in my tires I never added air in the winter.


----------



## vinny

Old Corker said:


> When did air start behaving this way. Before my vehicles started monitoring the pressure in my tires I never added air in the winter.


Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96753


That took me way to long. 

'an ice pick through the house'?


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Yup, it's always an adjustment when you are not used to it.
> 
> We are up to -14 today and it's a nice change after the deep freeze we just came out of. Suddenly it is so easy to heat the house.


The body sure is strange - 
Two days ago -5 F with -27 wind chill and I was cold. Today 14 F and_ it feels warm_!!! If it wasn't for the snow and frozen ground I'd work in the garden!


----------



## Rocky

*AT&T fired President John Walter after nine months, saying he lacked intellectual leadership. He received a $26 million severance package. Perhaps it's not Walter who's lacking the intelligence.*


----------



## Rocky

*ARE WE COMMUNICATING? A man spoke frantically into the phone: 'My wife is pregnant, and her contractions are only two minutes apart'. 'Is this her first child?' the doctor asked. 'No!' the man shouted, 'This is her husband!'*


----------



## Rocky

*DID I SAY THAT? Police in Los Angeles had good luck with a robbery suspect who just couldn't control himself during a lineup. When detectives asked each man in the lineup to repeat the words: 'Give me all your money or I'll shoot', the man shouted, 'That's not what I said!'*


----------



## Rocky

*NOT THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED! In Modesto, CA, Steven Richard King was arrested for trying to hold up a Bank of America branch without a weapon. King used a thumb and a finger to simulate a gun. Unfortunately, he failed to keep his hand in his pocket. (hellooooooo...!!!)*


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> That took me way to long.
> 
> 'an ice pick through the house'?



It's awl right. Really.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> *AT&T fired President John Walter after nine months, saying he lacked intellectual leadership. He received a $26 million severance package. Perhaps it's not Walter who's lacking the intelligence.*



I wish all Americans would be taught and required to understand this sentence from the early grades in school onward:

*"It does not take intelligence to make money." *

Repeat until understood... There will be a test later!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Yup, it's always an adjustment when you are not used to it.
> 
> We are up to -14 today and it's a nice change after the deep freeze we just came out of. Suddenly it is so easy to heat the house.


We get a bit below freezing a few times each year, but there's a huge gap between 29 F and 9 F ... 



Old Corker said:


> When did air start behaving this way. Before my vehicles started monitoring the pressure in my tires I never added air in the winter.


I was taught to check tire pressure any time we had a cold snap. To be honest, this happened in November, so I only had to check once per year, until it warmed up in April.  

We checked my f-in-l's vehicle -- normal pressure is 35 PSI, he was down to 27-29 PSI in all tires.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We checked my f-in-l's vehicle -- normal pressure is 35 PSI, he was down to 27-29 PSI in all tires.


They must do it when I get my oil changed. I never think about it. I used to get warnings in the Dodge all the time, but my GMC doesn't freak out if you have 1 psi difference. 

The swings here are easily from 90 to -57 F soooo, I'm pretty sure I would notice.


----------



## jswordy

This just in from my attorney...


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> This just in from my attorney...
> 
> View attachment 96788


And is that Weiser's as the back drop? I can't make it out.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ratflinger

Thought tomorrow was Boxing Day since Christmas was on Sunday? You know, legal holiday on Sunday is celebrated on Monday, so that pushes BD one day to Tuesday.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

A day late, but still got a laugh from it.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango

If you think that this is political well that might just be part of the problem:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mat_ski

Gilmango said:


> If you think that this is political well that might just be part of the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


----------



## wood1954

Socrates said Know thyself and was killed for it, plus a lot of other things people didn’t want to hear. But basically the same as teddy Roosevelt. Watching the news I’m amazed at people who decided to go driving in a blizzard and then blame the government for their problems when they get stranded.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 96804


Probably some place in Central Alberta.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

wood1954 said:


> Socrates said Know thyself and was killed for it, plus a lot of other things people didn’t want to hear. But basically the same as teddy Roosevelt. Watching the news I’m amazed at people who decided to go driving in a blizzard and then blame the government for their problems when they get stranded.



I think it's interesting how quickly blame and political views did get attached to the OP, since I see nothing of either in it, myself. Perhaps that says more about our citizenry currently than anything.

Personally, I recognized early in life that in the US, *FREEDOM* equals *MONEY*, and that the more you *OWE*, the more you are *OWNED*. So I set about doing what it took to owe as few people as possible (no one for the past 17 years), and accumulate and invest as much as possible.

Neither of those are political, either; they are personal choices. I think we shouldn't let the former distract us from the latter.

TR also said his father taught him a valuable lesson: Never let the numerator exceed the denominator in your financial affairs. Correct.

(It is factual, BTW, that 70% of Americans would have a hard time financially with a $400 sudden expense.)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

This is sooooo true


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> This is sooooo true
> 
> 
> View attachment 96901


I think the correct spelling is farcebook


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> I think it's interesting how quickly blame and political views did get attached to the OP, since I see nothing of either in it, myself. Perhaps that says more about our citizenry currently than anything.
> 
> Personally, I recognized early in life that in the US, *FREEDOM* equals *MONEY*, and that the more you *OWE*, the more you are *OWNED*. So I set about doing what it took to owe as few people as possible (no one for the past 17 years), and accumulate and invest as much as possible.
> 
> Neither of those are political, either; they are personal choices. I think we shouldn't let the former distract us from the latter.
> 
> TR also said his father taught him a valuable lesson: Never let the numerator exceed the denominator in your financial affairs. Correct.
> 
> (It is factual, BTW, that 70% of Americans would have a hard time financially with a $400 sudden expense.)
> 
> View attachment 96878


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Darrell Hawley

No wonder most of you have dogs.


----------



## jswordy

Unedited version available by PM!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 96941



I wish it were true of mechanics. I have hands crisscrossed with old scars and scars all the way my arms to my elbows from my days working as a mechanic. I'd trade with this guy anytime, LOL...


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96845


So, you have been to Alberta!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Personally, I recognized early in life that in the US, *FREEDOM* equals *MONEY*, and that the more you *OWE*, the more you are *OWNED*.


This is not limited to the US. I am constantly amazed how close to disaster people are willing to live. 

I know a couple with $70k in personal credit card debt. They asked for financial advice because mine is zero. I said it is easy. You have to budget, you have to track your finances and understand what you can afford. Don't put anything on your card that you can't pay off. 

He said. Oh... No, I can't do that. I don't look at my accounts. It's stressful.  

I understand it would be, especially at that point, but how are you ever going to be successful at something you don't understand?

Debt is the currency of slaves. So few understand that.


----------



## Vern

vinny said:


> This is not limited to the US. I am constantly amazed how close to disaster people are willing to live.
> 
> I know a couple with $70k in personal credit card debt. They asked for financial advice because mine is zero. I said it is easy. You have to budget, you have to track your finances and understand what you can afford. Don't put anything on your card that you can't pay off.
> 
> He said. Oh... No, I can't do that. I don't look at my accounts. It's stressful.
> 
> I understand it would be, especially at that point, but how are you ever going to be successful at something you don't understand?
> 
> Debt is the currency of slaves. So few understand that.


So true. I know many well educated, intelligent people who have absolutely no concept of money management. They will ask for advice, but never change their habits.


----------



## jswordy

Vern said:


> So true. I know many well educated, intelligent people who have absolutely no concept of money management. They will ask for advice, but never change their habits.



Wanna get flamed by dozens of people online? When someone bitches that they are broke, ask them if they still have their iPhone and full high-buck Verizon plan. PM me and I'll tell ya how I know!


----------



## jswordy

Meanwhile in Hawaii...


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I understand it would be, especially at that point, but how are you ever going to be successful at something you don't understand?


Many moons ago a friend asked for financial help. He had made minimum payments on a credit card for a year, but the principal was only reduced by $30 USD when he paid $400. I explained the principal part of the payment was $2.50/month, and that it was going to take 38 years to pay off the card while costing over $10 k in interest. This was before CC reform.

He had never been taught anything about how loans are structured, and I had to explain twice. He was young and inexperienced, but not stupid. He got a second job and put every penny into retiring all his debts, as he was in a financial hole and didn't realize it. A year later, he was debt free and still is today.

It can be done, if the person is motivated.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Many moons ago a friend asked for financial help. He had made minimum payments on a credit card for a year, but the principal was only reduced by $30 USD when he paid $400. I explained the principal part of the payment was $2.50/month, and that it was going to take 38 years to pay off the card while costing over $10 k in interest. This was before CC reform.
> 
> He had never been taught anything about how loans are structured, and I had to explain twice. He was young and inexperienced, but not stupid. He got a second job and put every penny into retiring all his debts, as he was in a financial hole and didn't realize it. A year later, he was debt free and still is today.
> 
> It can be done, if the person is motivated.



Credit cards are the worst. I use one for the advantages over a debit card, and pay it off monthly. I have never carried a balance. And now they are entrapping young people at age 18 with lots of debt.

The best feeling is when you know you owe no one beyond your short-term living expenses. That was an awesome day, when we finished the 15-year farm mortgage at year five.

The next best feeling is when you realize that you now have "excess money" as a result, and that you can put it to work for yourself 24/7/365 by investing.

Then it also feels great when you invest it through a retail stock account which not only is taxed less on your profits than a retirement account would be when you withdraw, but also allows you to shelter profits with losses that you can carry forward from bad years to good ones (a retirement account doesn't do that). All totally legal. People who want wealth should have a retail and a retirement stock portfolio. Especially with ETFs, it is easy these days.

What a country! Except for one thing: This learning should be required, with a passing grade, before any HS senior can graduate. As it is, you have to be super motivated to learn most of this yourself. It should be common knowledge. It is not rocket science, anyone can grasp it (or hire someone who does), and I know that because EVEN I DID IT.   

Anyway, I'm getting off my soapbox now!


----------



## Vern

jswordy said:


> Wanna get flamed by dozens of people online? When someone bitches that they are broke, ask them if they still have their iPhone and full high-buck Verizon plan. PM me and I'll tell ya how I know!


I'm sorry, but I don't know how to pm someone. You can pm me and talk.


----------



## jswordy

Vern said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't know how to pm someone. You can pm me and talk.



(SHHHH I know by experience!)


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96960


This appears to be extortion. How much do you want to not do it?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ratflinger

next post please - corrected my sorry ass meme


----------



## ratflinger




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage




----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96987


We get 429 ml in the southern hemisphere cans. Being upside down all day helps.


----------



## jswordy

Venatorscribe said:


> We get 429 ml in the southern hemisphere cans. Being upside down all day helps.



It's probably likely the smaller cans just haven't gotten to you yet, mate! HOARD NOW!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96960


No Selfies!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden

winemaker81 said:


> Many moons ago a friend asked for financial help. He had made minimum payments on a credit card for a year, but the principal was only reduced by $30 USD when he paid $400. I explained the principal part of the payment was $2.50/month, and that it was going to take 38 years to pay off the card while costing over $10 k in interest. This was before CC reform.
> 
> He had never been taught anything about how loans are structured, and I had to explain twice. He was young and inexperienced, but not stupid. He got a second job and put every penny into retiring all his debts, as he was in a financial hole and didn't realize it. A year later, he was debt free and still is today.
> 
> It can be done, if the person is motivated.


We've got a financial expert online and on TV in the UK who explains that if you pay the minimum on your credit card it's always the interest that is paid first. The pittance that is left comes of the principal.
He keeps pushing the Government for financial teaching in schools.
I was taught by my Dad,never to borrow what you can't afford to pay back! I'm sure people just shove their card over the counter not realising that they're spending money.
Some people never learn, and some don't want to!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Venatorscribe




----------



## bstnh1

Ain't edukashun in the US of A jest grate??


----------



## Ohio Bob

Possible that person wasn’t able to rely on spell check!


----------



## ibglowin

This proves the age old question as they say!




Venatorscribe said:


> View attachment 97037


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Facts verified.


----------



## Sage




----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> View attachment 97063


Edited for clarity.  


I was gonna post this just cause it's shocking. I held it (meaning in stock) and paid for it 5 months ago. I just got permission to pick it up this week. 

.Ca Gov. Red tape.


----------



## Sage

Sage said:


> View attachment 97063



Why I moved out of CA in 1966!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## CDrew

Sage said:


> Why I moved out of CA in 1966!



I think he means (Ca)nada. In (CA)lifornia, it would take 10 days.


----------



## jswordy

CDrew said:


> I think he means (Ca)nada. In (CA)lifornia, it would take 10 days.



Ah well, it's only a deadly weapon.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Ah well, it's only a deadly weapon.
> 
> View attachment 97071


So is a stick, if you use it wrong.....


----------



## vinny

And yes. .Ca is Canada. Very accustomed to walmart.ca. gov.ca. etc. etc.


----------



## ratflinger

Vinny, you can move to Texas anytime. We welcome you and will present you with a custom .45 upon your arrival.*


*Based upon availability, and trust me, they're going fast, so you'd better hurry!


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> This proves the age old question as they say!


Absolutely - this is exactly what I thought when I stumbled over this patent ….


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> So is a stick, if you use it wrong.....



I own guns and I'm a more practical man than that. I never saw anyone kill a dozen people from 50 yards with a stick.  When stick technology advances to the point where that is possible, then sticks should be better regulated.


----------



## ratflinger

hmmm, seems to me that gun control is defined as hitting what you were aiming at.


----------



## jswordy

ratflinger said:


> hmmm, seems to me that gun control is defined as hitting what you were aiming at.



Nah, just buy a high-capacity mag and a second-hand bump-stock, and you don't need to aim very well at all. It is fun as hell to shoot once you get comfortable with the bump-stock, but not so fun for other people if you point it with malice anywhere in their direction generally. Aim is not required, just a general sweep. The bump-stock has to be second-hand because the chief executive banned them new. Even a guy with a twitchy finger and light spring on a semi-auto doesn't need to worry much about aim with a crowd.


----------



## vinny

ratflinger said:


> Vinny, you can move to Texas anytime. We welcome you and will present you with a custom .45 upon your arrival.*
> 
> 
> *Based upon availability, and trust me, they're going fast, so you'd better hurry!


If only a personal invitation was all I needed!


----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 97088



 I believe that's ol' Git-R-Dun. If it ain't Larry the Cable guy, it's his doppleganger!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> I believe that's ol' Git-R-Dun. If it ain't Larry the Cable guy, it's his doppleganger!


Yup, it's Larry!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Yup, it's Larry!



Cool. Funny guy! Even funnier after I heard him speak in his true, Indiana accent.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Cool. Funny guy! Even funnier after I heard him speak in his true, Indiana accent.


Most people don't know that his "Larry the Cable Guy" voice is FAR from his real voice; it's part of the act.


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Most people don't know that his "Larry the Cable Guy" voice is FAR from his real voice; it's part of the act.



Yup ... like all my redneck friends, for example.  I actually shot a couple emails back and forth with Larry, who tells everyone he's from Florida but really he moved there after he hit.


----------



## jswordy

A little late but funny!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Daboyleroy




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

Octopodes.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Venatorscribe

It didn’t take long ….


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 97207



Get an MP3 player and a Napster account, Boomer! 

PS: can't believe there's still a Napster site. Yes, I did google it.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Khristyjeff




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## Bleedaggie




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## winemanden

Bleedaggie said:


> View attachment 97213


Reminds me of my younger days. We had a radio show back in the fifties, called "Educating Archie". Archie Andrews was the name of the star of the show. He was a ventriloquist's dummy.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 97214



One still stands in my house. One still stands in my farm shop. And since it is completely amazing how cheaply people sell totally awesome used stereo equipment for, they will stand for some time. I bought a mint set of Infinity 12-inch 3-way speakers for the farm shop for $50 off Craigslist. Unreal. Guy said his wife didn't like how big they were, lol.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Don't believe the fake news! The real reason eggs are so high...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 97236


We have that all the time in our house!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> One still stands in my house. One still stands in my farm shop. And since it is completely amazing how cheaply people sell totally awesome used stereo equipment for, they will stand for some time. I bought a mint set of Infinity 12-inch 3-way speakers for the farm shop for $50 off Craigslist. Unreal. Guy said his wife didn't like how big they were, lol.



Nice!

I still have a similar stack, though not quite as many components.  As for speakers, I picked up a pair of Martin-Logan electrostatic speakers for relatively small money at a church rummage sale. Not quite as good a deal as yours, but man they are sweet speakers for the money that I paid.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Gilmango




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango

Not political and honestly not really "religious" either, at least in my opinion:


----------



## winemanden




----------



## vinny

winemanden said:


> View attachment 97288
> View attachment 97289
> View attachment 97290


I can't unthink it.....


----------



## winemanden




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gilmango

winemanden said:


> View attachment 97291


So after seeing that meme a couple times I finally had to read up to realize what this is about: "In excerpts of the [Prince Harry] memoir, which were published before its release by British newspaper _The Guardian_, he writes that during an argument in 2019, Prince William "grabbed me by the collar, ripping my necklace, and … knocked me to the floor", which he says resulted in a visible back injury after he landed on the dog's bowl in the kitchen of his home in the grounds of Kensington Palace."

But apparently Knock Down Ginger (or Knock Knock Ginger) is rarely about hitting or knocking down redheads and more often how the English refer to Ding Dong Ditch. "The classic practical joke of ding dong ditch is known by many names around the word: *knock knock ginger in England, chicky melly in Scotland, knick knack in Ireland, and even nicky nicky nine doors in Canada*. Whatever the name, the game is the same." Where you knock on a door / ring a door bell then run away (or hide out of sight to watch the confusion).

Anyways here's a crazy fake ad / meme, suggesting how much more of a stigma being red-headed seems to be (or have been) in the UK:


----------



## Gilmango




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 97315



And at up to $5 a dozen, that would be a fair trade!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemanden




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------

